# mega-downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!



## awsed (14 Juli 2008)

hi leute

es tut mir leid, denn warscheinlich nerv ich euch nur mit dem Thema aber ich weiß echt nihct mehr weiter! Meine Schwester (13) hat sich unter falschem Namen und Geburtsdatum aber mit meiner e-mail adresse über emule oder so bei mega-downloads.net angemeldet. Jetzt schicken sie mir wie ihr hier schon beschrieben ,ständig Mahnungen und andere E-mails das sie mich verklagen würden etc. Als erstes hab ich gelaugnet das ich mich da angemeldet habe. Dann haben sie mir weitere E-mails geschrieben und ich habe mich informiert. Als ich erfuhr das es sich um eine "Verarscherfirma" handelt, hab ich ihnen dies geschrieben mit diversen Links wos drinsteht. Dann haben sie mir versichert, das sie diese Gerüchte wüssten und ich solle nicht drauf hören ( natürlich vertraute ich ihnen immer noch nicht. So. Dann hab ich mich einbisschen informiert und herausgefunden das meine Schwester noch nicht 18 ist und somit keine Verträge eingehen kann. Dann haben sie mir noch eine E-mail geschrieben und ich weiß einfach nicht was ich nohc drauf antworten soll. Ich habe ergendwie Angst den nichts oder was falsches zu schreiben, um danach Ärger zu kriegen. Bitte helft mir!!!

P:S: soll ich mal die E-mails reinstellen die ich noch habe?


----------



## jupp11 (14 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



awsed schrieb:


> es tut mir leid, denn warscheinlich nerv ich euch nur mit dem Thema


allerdings, da in dem aus gutem Grund gesperrten Thread, alles aber auch schon zigmal durchgekaut  ist.

1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

3) Den Hauptthread lesen, vor allem das vorletzte Posting
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...leme-rechnungen-mahnungen-131.html#post240885


Wenn  das nicht reicht, gibt es nur den Weg zur Verbraucherzentrale oder Anwalt 
Einzelrechtsberatung ist in Deutschland nach wie vor verboten


----------



## wilo (15 Juli 2008)

*Mein Geburtstag bei mega-downloads*

Da der alte Thread geschlossen ist...

Die haben irgendwie meinen Geburtstag rausgefunden! Ich kann mich beim besten Willen nicht daran erinnern, mich dort angemeldet zu haben! Hat jemand die selbe Erfahrung gemacht? Holen die das Alter vielleicht über Studivz oder so?

Vielleicht war ich ja mal kurz auf der Webseite - kann es sein, dass die mit meiner IP meinen Namen etc herausfinden? Wie auch immer das gehen soll...

viele Grüße
Wilo


----------



## webwatcher (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Um einem anscheinend  dringenden Bedürfnis abzuhelfen, weiter darüber zu plaudern 

dieser Thread steht ab jetzt dafür zur Verfügung


----------



## wilo (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Ich verstehe, dass du genervt bist, der Hauptthread ist ja außergewöhnlich lange und wiederholt sich sehr häufig. Leider hab ich meine Frage damit noch nicht beantworten können.


----------



## Gladbachi (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo

War heute bei der Verbraucherzentrale,, die sagten mir das geht schon seit 2 Jahren mit der [ edit] , nicht nur bei Downloads,auch bei anderen Seiten ist das so,

Ich selber habe Kopie vom orginalen schriftstück der Verbraucherzentrale mit dem Vermerk Dem ist nichts hin zu zufügen ich werde auch an Sie nicht bezahlen an das Inkassobüro in Herford geschickt

Wenn wieder Schreiben kommt Rechnung Mahnung, soll nicht mehr drauf reagieren.
Irgendwann lassen einen in Ruhe.

Gruß Gladbachi


----------



## jupiter (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



awsed schrieb:


> hi leute
> _ull quote gekürzt , dafür gibt es den Link, modinfo _?


 Du sagst deune Schwester ist 13 und hat sich dort angemeldet.
[edit] 


In den AGBs der Seite siehe mal unter § 2 Vertragsabschluss Abs. 3 nach.



> *§ 2 Vertragsschluss*
> 
> Dem Dienstleister steht die Annahme dieses Angebots frei. Angebote von Personen, die nicht das 18. Lebensjahr vollendet haben, *werden grundsätzlich nicht angenommen*.


----------



## webwatcher (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

ab und zu muß das anscheinend  wieder ins Gedächtnis gerufen werden

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...0-was-soll-ich-jetzt-tun-bitte-helft-mir.html


> Allerdings dabei beachten: *Auf konkrete Einzelfallfragen zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird
> hier keine Antwort gegeben werden (Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz).* Wenn die Lektüre der *ganz allgemein gehaltenen Überlegungen* bzw. der *Überlegungen zu angeblich abgeschlossenen Internet-Verträgen* nicht ausreicht, wird geraten, konkrete rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen.
> Auf die *Nutzungsbedingungen (NUBs)* wird ergänzend hingewiesen.


----------



## dolphin75 (15 Juli 2008)

*Wer kann uns helfen dringend*

Hallo

Wir haben von mega downloads gestern einen schriftlichen Brief erhalten das wir doch innerhalb 8 Tagen die Zahlung in Höhe von ca 100 Euro vornehmen sollen,ansonsten geben sie die Angelegenheit an ein Inkassobüro weiter. Mein Mann war sich sicher das er sich nie auf dieser Seite angemeldet hat. Deshalb hat er heute dort angerufen und mit denen gesprochen. Sie meinten er hätte sich mit folgenden Daten angemeldet..... und diese per Mail mit Passwort  nochmals geschickt. Neugierig wie er war hat er sich auf dieser Seite eingelockt. Was sollen wir nun tun? Müssen wir nun den Betrag zahlen oder sollen wir es ignorieren? Bitte schnellstmöglich antworten vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Captain Picard (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: Wer kann uns helfen dringend*



dolphin75 schrieb:


> Was sollen wir nun tun?


1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

persönliche Rechtsberatung ist nun mal verboten, siehe  Posting über deinem


----------



## jupiter (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Ich werd mich in Zukunft auch mal zurückhalten.


----------



## webwatcher (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



jupiter schrieb:


> Ich werd mich in Zukunft auch mal zurückhalten.


Ein lobenswerter Entschluss, die Betreiber  des Forums müssen  dafür gerade stehen
   nicht die  de facto anonymen Poster.  Dieses Forum besteht schon seit fast sieben Jahren 
und  nicht zuletzt wegen der konsequenten Beachtung der Gesetze.


----------



## tank776 (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

hi

mittlerweile ist megadownloads bei mir soweit, das das inkassobüro nun schweigt, aber dafür habe ich post von einem anwalt bekommen :-D ich warte nun sehnsüchtig auf das schreiben vom gericht.

also einfach ruhe bewahren und die sache aussitzen.


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



tank776 schrieb:


> also einfach ruhe bewahren und die sache aussitzen.



Ein Ratschlag, der auch von den Verbraucherzentralen  kommt


----------



## w-staff (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Nochmal zu dem durchgekauten Schuh...
Also reicht ein Schreiben (musterbrief der Verbraucherzentrale) an die Validea aus um mit reinem Gewissen weitere Briefe ingnorieren zu können?
Beste Güsse, w-staff


----------



## webwatcher (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



w-staff schrieb:


> Also reicht ein Schreiben (musterbrief der Verbraucherzentrale) an die Validea aus um mit reinem Gewissen weitere Briefe ingnorieren zu können?



http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## Ralle002 (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: Wer kann uns helfen dringend*

Vor kurzem habe ich ebenfalls von der VALIDEA eine letzte Mahnung bekommen, weil ich meine 100,00 EUR noch nicht bezahlt hätte. Ich hätte schließlich bereits einige Rechnungen und Mahnung per e-Mail bekommen, was aber nicht stimmt.
Mir ist es ein wenig rätselhaft, wie die VALIDEA ausgerechnet auf meine Person kommt, zumal mir die Internetseite megadownloads.com bis jetzt nicht bekannt war.
Die VALIDEA bzw. dessen Inkassobüro scheinen aber wohl auch nicht sonderlich an des Rätsels Lösung interessiert zu sein.
Die haben jetzt ganz einfach den Forderungsbetrag auf ca. 150,00 EUR erhöht.


----------



## bernhard (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Und wenn man beim nächsten Mal Würfeln auf das Ereignisfeld kommt und man die falsche Karte zieht, muss man vielleicht ins Gefängnis und muss dreimal aussetzen. Oder man kommt auf die Parkstraße und muss 10.000 blechen.


----------



## happo (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Keine Panik - mich hat's auch erwischt.

[.......]

Im Übrigen habe ich die zweitgrößte Softwarefirma der Welt über diese Abzocker informiert - heute wurde mir telefonisch versichert, dass seit 2 Tagen die Rechtsabteilung aktiv ist - man deutete an, dass es diese Seite bald nicht mehr geben wird.

Wir haben einen Verbraucherminister dem die Verbraucher in dieser Lage anscheinend völlig egal sind. Ob er sich deswegen schämt?

Vor allem ist es nicht gut, hier von Deiner Schwester zu schreiben.

Und auch keinen E-Mailverkehr veröffentlichen

Cool bleiben.


----------



## Antiscammer (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



happo schrieb:


> Wir haben einen Verbraucherminister dem die Verbraucher in dieser Lage anscheinend völlig egal sind. Ob er sich deswegen schämt?



Der hat für sowas keine Zeit. Der steckt ganz tief in anderen wichtigen Besorgungen. :scherzkeks:


----------



## Beta (16 Juli 2008)

*Mega-Downloads - Ich bin Minderjährig*

hey Leute, 

ich weiss, dieses Thema gibts schon 10000x. Aber ich weiss nicht, ob das auch auf meine Maße gibt.

Ich hab mich (wohl) am 15.6.2008 bei Mega-Downloads angemeldet. Ich wollte irgendein Programm herunterladen. Ich weiss allerdings nicht, ob ich dies gemacht habe bzw. ob ich mich bei MD angemeldet habe.

Auf jeden Fall habe ich am Mittwoch, 2. Juli 2008, die Rechnung erhalten.

* Hier erster komischer Punkt: Normalerweise habe ich immer alle Regestrierungsemails behalten. Von MD habe ich keine mehr. Obwohl ältere Emails (mit weniger Priorität) noch da sind. Ich habe also keine Regestrierungsemail mehr.

Ich hab aber wohl ein falsche Geburtsjahr angegeben. Was mich also ein Jahr älter macht, als ich jetzt bin. Damit wäre ich 18. 

Die Rechnung enthält 96,- die auf ein Konto überweisen soll. 

Meine Probleme:
+ Keine Regestrierungsemail
+ Minderjährig
+ falsches Geburtsdatum, aber richtige Adresse (steht auf der Rechnung)
+ wie üblich drohen sie, sie hätten IP, usw...
+ ich hab bereits Wiederrufung eingelegt, ist aber rechtlich gesehen zu spät. -> Samstag, 12. Juli 2008
+ erste Mahnung erhalten.

Könnt iht mir helfen?

Ich habe bereits Katzenjens gesehen, und mich sehr viel informiert, bin bei mir aber nicht sicher.
Dummer weise habe ich diese Wiederrufung eingelegt. 
Ich weiss nicht weiter, meine Eltern würden mich killen, aber notfalls ging es, aber ich will wissen, ob es nicht eine andere möglichkei gibt, ohne das meine Eltern etwas erfahren müssen.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, hab echt scheisse Schiss.

lg
Beta


----------



## Wembley (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: Mega-Downloads - Ich bin Minderjährig*



Beta schrieb:


> Keine Regestrierungsemail


Ist deren Problem.


Beta schrieb:


> Minderjährig


Ebenfalls Problem des Anbieters:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...tragsfallen-versteckte-kosten.html#post131430
Können sich Minderjährige für einen kostenpflichtigen Dienst anmelden?
........


> Minderjährige zwischen 7 und 17 sind beschränkt geschäftsfähig. Sie können zwar im eigenen Namen Verträge abschließen. Die Wirksamkeit des Vertrags hängt aber von einer im Voraus oder im Nachhinein erteilten Zustimmung des Sorgeberechtigten ab. Grundsätzlich ist dabei eine allgemeine Einwilligung der Sorgeberechtigten in Verträge mit geringer Verpflichtung denkbar, z.B. der Kauf von Lebensmitteln, Spielsachen etc. mit dem Taschengeld. Bei Geschäften größeren Umfangs und insbesondere bei Verträgen mit dauerhafter Bindung wird eine solche Einwilligung allerdings regelmäßig fehlen. Wird die erforderliche Zustimmung ausdrücklich verweigert, ist der Vertrag endgültig unwirksam.





Beta schrieb:


> falsches Geburtsdatum, aber richtige Adresse (steht auf der Rechnung)


Auch Problem des Anbieters.


Beta schrieb:


> wie üblich drohen sie, sie hätten IP, usw..


Und sie wissen, welchen Weg du zur Schule wählst. 
Im Ernst: Diese Links geben Aufklärung.
IP-Adresse nur - und nur - für Strafverfolger | Augsblog.de
Die haben meine IP-Adresse | Augsblog.de


Beta schrieb:


> ich hab bereits Wiederrufung eingelegt, ist aber rechtlich gesehen zu spät.


Wie bist du denn dir da so sicher? Weil es die behaupten? Die schreiben viel, wenn der Tag lang ist. Sie wollen vor allem dein Geld.


Beta schrieb:


> erste Mahnung erhalten.


Na und?


Beta schrieb:


> Ich habe bereits Katzenjens gesehen, und mich sehr viel informiert, bin bei mir aber nicht sicher.


Katzenjens kennt sich aus. Dem kannst du glauben.


Beta schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht weiter, meine Eltern würden mich killen, aber notfalls ging es, aber ich will wissen, ob es nicht eine andere möglichkei gibt, ohne das meine Eltern etwas erfahren müssen.


Sag deinen Eltern, dass Mord verboten ist und sie dafür ins Gefängnis kommen. Aber ich denke, das wissen die eh schon. 
Im Ernst: Ich kann dir nur den Tipp geben, es deinen Eltern zu zeigen. Und lies mit ihnen diesen Thread und vor allem diesen Link, wo eigentlich alles erklärt wird:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...chnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkassobrief.html

Deine Eltern werden sehen, was das für ein Geschäftsmodell ist und werden (da bin ich mir sicher) dich stärken und sich nicht auf die Seite dieser Geschäftsleute schlagen.
Die Katzenjens-Videos kannst du ihnen auch zeigen. Zur Festigung sozusagen.



Beta schrieb:


> hab echt scheisse Schiss


Es gibt keinen, absolut keinen Grund dafür.


----------



## Beta (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Ok, danke für alles.

Ich werde mit meinen Eltern reden.

Nur kurze frage noch: sollen sie reagieren oder sollen wir gar nichts machen?


Was die Wiederrufungsfrist an geht: ich bin auf einem Wirtschaftgym. Da lernt man: nach 2 Wochen keine Wiederrufung mehr...glaube das war so,


----------



## Wembley (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Beta schrieb:


> Ok, danke für alles.
> Ich werde mit meinen Eltern reden.


Gute Idee.


Beta schrieb:


> Nur kurze frage noch: sollen sie reagieren oder sollen wir gar nichts machen?


Eine Entscheidung, die ihr treffen müsst. Aber es gibt dazu bei uns einen sehr guten Grundsatzartikel:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


Beta schrieb:


> Was die Wiederrufungsfrist an geht: ich bin auf einem Wirtschaftgym. Da lernt man: nach 2 Wochen keine Wiederrufung mehr...glaube das war so,


Unter bestimmten Umständen kann die Widerrufsfrist länger sein. Das ist bei Anbietern dieser Art oft der Fall.
Aber es geht allgemein gesehen bei diesen Dingen oft gar nicht so sehr um den Widerruf, sondern auch andere Dinge wie Anfechtung usw. Und vor allem darum, ob überhaupt ein Vertrag besteht. Aber Näheres erfährst unter dem schon vorhin von mir geposteten Link.


----------



## happo (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Beta schrieb:


> Ok, danke für alles.
> 
> Ich werde mit meinen Eltern reden.
> 
> ...




[.........] - macht Euch nicht verrückt!

In dem Text auf deren Homepage steht zum Beispiel, man kann den Vertrag bis Mitternacht kündigen.
Wenn man nach Mitternacht nur einen Download macht, ist die Widerspruchsfrist erloschen!
Wo gibt's denn sowas?
[........]

Ich sage es nochmal - ich habe heute Nachmittag mit der Softwarefirma (beginnt mit A....) telefoniert - die sind stinkesauer - sie machen diese Typen platt. [........]

Pass nächstesmal auf und macht Euch wg. dieser Sache nicht krank.


----------



## Beta (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Wie sieht es denn aus.

Ich habe falsche Angaben gemacht. Ich habe mich als 18 ausgegeben. :wall:
Werden die dann nicht Anzeige wegen Betrugs machen?


----------



## happo (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Beta schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn aus.
> 
> Ich habe falsche Angaben gemacht. Ich habe mich als 18 ausgegeben. :wall:
> Werden die dann nicht Anzeige wegen Betrugs machen?



Hallo beta -
lass es doch mal sein - Betrug sieht anders aus - Liz Taylor macht sich z.B. 20 Jahre jünger.
Und zweitens müssen die erst mal zum Staatsanwalt und der macht sich wegen sowas keine große Arbeit. Da gibt es Wichtigeres.

Also - lass bitte die Luft raus und bleib ruhig.


----------



## Wembley (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Beta schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn aus.
> 
> Ich habe falsche Angaben gemacht. Ich habe mich als 18 ausgegeben. :wall:
> Werden die dann nicht Anzeige wegen Betrugs machen?


Verbraucherzentrale Niedersachsen : Nachbarschaftspost.com verschickt Mahnungen


> Juristin Karin Goldbeck: „Mit der geschickten Formulierung, dass die Angabe „nicht existenter oder falscher Adressen ein Tatbestandsmerkmal des Betruges“ darstelle, wird eine weitere Drohkulisse aufgebaut". Allein unrichtige Angaben sind nach Auffassung der Juristin aber nicht ausreichend für die Annahme eines Betruges. Diese Mahnschreiben sind ein weiteres dreistes Vorgehen von Nachbarschaftspost.com.


Zwar eine andere Seite, aber ähnlicher Sachverhalt. Was für falsche Namen und Adressen gilt, gilt erst recht für falsche Geburtsdaten. 
Abgesehen davon, dass uns von solchen Anzeigen von diesem Anbieter ohnehin nichts bekannt ist. Würde uns auch sehr wundern.

Also wie schon geschrieben: Nicht verrückt machen lassen.


----------



## wilo (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Also ich finde die Weiterführung des Threads recht sinnvoll, da es durchaus neue Entwicklungen geben kann.


So nochmal zu meiner Frage: Haben die bei jemandem von euch schon das Geburtsdatum angeben, obwohl ihr euch nicht registriert habt, d.h. sie das eigenltich garnicht wissen konnten? 

lg
wilo


----------



## PBerndl (18 Juli 2008)

*Mega-Download.net Antwort auf Widerspruch*

Hallo Forum,
bin wohl auf eine dubiose Seite reingefallen und hab beim Download von FireFox 3.0 (wohl über Mega-Download) meine Kontaktdaten preis gegeben :wall: . Nun kam die Rechnung über 96,-- € für Jahresabo (dem ich dann sogleich widersprochen habe). Es ist ja überall zu lesen dass diese praktiken illegal sind und kein Vertrag zu stande kam (Rechnung kam natürlich wie üblich nach ablauf der Widerspruchsfrist). Hab nun heute die Antwort auf meinen Widerspruch erhalten:


> _*Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> wir bedauern, doch wir gingen keine Rechtsverletzungen ein und gehen rechtlich mit völlig korrekten Mitteln vor.
> Unsere Internetseite wurde anwaltlich geprüft und positiv bestätigt
> ...


Nun meine Frage: was ist von der Anwaltlichen Prüfung zu halten ? ist das nun doch legal und ich muss die Kohle bezahlen ??  

Wer kann mir da schnell einen Rat geben ?

Danke und Gruß

Bernd


----------



## Reducal (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: Mega-Download.net Antwort auf Widerspruch*



PBerndl schrieb:


> was ist von der Anwaltlichen Prüfung zu halten


Das sagt gar nichts! _"...wessen Brot ich esse, dessen Lied ich singe!"_


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



PBerndl schrieb:


> Wer kann mir da schnell einen Rat geben ?


Empfehlung:  diesen Thread und  den unendlich langen Hauptthread zu lesen. Es steht alles schon 
hundertemale drin

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...nloads-net-probleme-rechnungen-mahnungen.html


----------



## happo (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: Mega-Download.net Antwort auf Widerspruch*

Hallo Berndl -

ich kann ja verstehen, dass man erst mal als frisch Betroffener in Panik gerät, aber wenn man sich hier im Forum mal durchliest, bevor man groß schreibt, was man tun soll, dann steht hier alles schon drinne.

Suchfunktion benutzen und man wird von diesem Thema fast erschlagen.

[ edit].

happo


----------



## merlinchen (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



awsed schrieb:


> hi leute
> _iull quote gekürzt, dafür ist der Link da, modinfo _


hallo ,

also ich habe mit denen auch stress, lass dir keine angst machen , ich habe mir auch am anfang nen kopf gemacht und bekam einen schreck bekommen als die rechnung kam . 
das sind [.........] , es hilft auch nix wenn du denen mails schreibst. im gegenteil.
es wird noch mehr kommen , könnte sogar sein per post. 
allerdings ist es am besten [.........]. Das  raten auch die verbraucherzentralen. also lass dich da nicht einschüchtern , die haben keinerlei rechtliche handhabe. wenn wieder was kommt einfach [.........]!

lg. merlinchen


----------



## merlinchen (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: Mega-Download.net Antwort auf Widerspruch*



PBerndl schrieb:


> _Full quote gekürzt_


hallo,
ich denke das es genauso ein [........] ist wie alles andere.
[.......] also weiterhin [.......] hier im forum die beiträge lesen.

lg. merlinchen


----------



## Antiscammer (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Diesen Quatsch mit dem "anwaltlich bestätigt" u.s.w. haben wir von dem betreffenden "Unternehmen" schon öfter gehört.
Vor einiger Zeit haben die auch schon mal was geplappert, das Geschäftsmodell sei "vom Verbraucherschutz für rechtens befunden" worden. - Welcher Verbraucherschutz das gewesen sein soll (der auf den Fidschi-Inseln? :scherzkeks: ), darüber haben die Wiener sich freilich ausgeschwiegen.

Man wird als Forderungssteller immer irgendeinen Anwalt finden, der gegen gute Bezahlung ein Geschäftsmodell als rechtens bestätigt. Das sagt zunächst mal noch überhaupt nichts, sondern ist nur die Rechtsmeinung eines Anwalts.

Bezeichnenderweise vermeidet es das betreffende Unternehmen jedoch tunlichst, diese Rechtsmeinung vor einem Gericht als gültig bestätigen zu lassen.

Das wäre jedoch das, worauf es ankäme. Solange ein Anwalt von "Rechtmässigkeit" plappert, dann aber nicht vor Gericht zieht, zählt diese Rechtsmeinung überhaupt nichts.


----------



## Journalistine (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es einen neuen Thread, wo sich "Mega-Downloads"-Geschädigte unterhalten können? Mag sein, daß es für die alten Hasen langweilig wird,
aber als frisch Geschädigte würde ich mich schon ganz gerne austauschen können.

Ich war so dumm, mich anzumelden (über Google hingefunden, wollte ein Antivirenprogramm) und habe auch deren erste E-Mail übersehen, jetzt 3 Wochen später ist die Rechnung da.

Ich habe das Verbraucherzentrale-Formular ausgefüllt und werde denen das per Einschreiben an ihr ominöses Postfach zugehen lassen. Werde jetzt die Briefe, Mahnungen, Inkassobescheide aussitzen bis die vor Gericht ziehen. So weit, so schlecht.

Danken muss ich denen aber auch, denn ich bin Journalistin und war gerade in einem kreativen Tief. Irgendwie bin ich jetzt motiviert...

Meine Frage, wie würdet Ihr diese Thematik bebildern? Ich muss meine Artikel selbst auskleiden, am besten natürlich mit selbst gemachten, gestellten Fotos. Irgendwelche Ideen? Freue mich auf Input. :-D


----------



## webwatcher (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Journalistine schrieb:


> gibt es einen neuen Thread, wo sich "Mega-Downloads"-Geschädigte unterhalten können?



Du hast ihn gefunden


----------



## Paul007 (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Frage zum wesentlichen, der Thread läuft ja schon recht lang und ich habe noch nichts gelesen, dass irgendjemand einen gerichtl. Mahnbescheid erhalten hat

"Wurde jemanden ein Mahnbescheid zugestellt"

Alles andere gehört lt. meinem RA in die Ablage - Papierkorb ! und ist wie hier schon tausend mal beschrieben nicht wert gelesen zu werden.

Paul


----------



## wideke (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



> Validea Forderungs G.M.B.H.
> Am Spitz 2-3
> 1210 Wien,Österreich
> 
> ...


 

  Ich habe  mich *nicht* auf der Seite der Fa. [FONT=&quot]MEGA[/FONT][FONT=&quot]-DOWNLOADS[/FONT] .NET angemeldet, und weder eine Rechnung noch eine E-Mail erhalten. 
  Aus Ihrer an mich gerichteten "Letzten Mahnung"
  geht unter der Verwendungszwecknummer:*******
  auch nicht hervor, aus welcher Art die von der Fa.Mega-Downloads.NET ,angeblich  mir gegenüber erbrachte Leistung besteht , ich  habe  weder eine Leistung dieser Firma in Anspruch genommen noch eine erhalten. 
  Ich weiss überhaupt nicht, was die FA. *[FONT=&quot]MEGA[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]-DOWNLOADS.NET[/FONT]* von mir will!



> Im Internet kursierende Klagen bezüglich der
> Fa. MEGA-DOWNLOADS  lassen Zweifel an der Seriosität dieser Fa. aufkommen!
> 
> Aus den genannten Gründen werde ich keinerlei Zahlung leisten. Ich bitte um umgehende Bestätigung per E-Mail,
> ...


....


----------



## webwatcher (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Paul007 schrieb:


> "Wurde jemanden ein Mahnbescheid zugestellt"


Gerichtliche Mahnbescheide sind  in der Nutzlosbranche extrem selten und noch nie von 
Erfolg gekrönt. 
 Hier hat noch niemand davon berichtet.


----------



## PBerndl (21 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo Forum,

muss man eigentlich "schriftlich" (also so richtig mit Papier, Briefumschlag => als Einschreiben mit Rückschein) diesen Rechnungen widersprechen oder genügt es auch dies per eMail zu tun 

Grüße PBerndl


----------



## Niclas (21 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



PBerndl schrieb:


> muss man eigentlich "schriftlich" (also so richtig mit Papier, Briefumschlag => als Einschreiben mit Rückschein) diesen Rechnungen widersprechen oder genügt es auch dies per eMail zu tun


ob man überhaupt reagieren muß:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## tank776 (21 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Paul007 schrieb:


> "Wurde jemanden ein Mahnbescheid zugestellt"



das noch nicht, aber die validea hat aufgegeben und nun ist ein anwalt am zug.

ich warte aber auch noch auf den gerichtlichen mahnbescheid.


----------



## Antiscammer (21 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



tank776 schrieb:


> ich warte aber auch noch auf den gerichtlichen mahnbescheid.



Zu 99,99999999999 % Wahrscheinlichkeit wirst Du auf den warten bis zum jüngsten Tag.


----------



## happo (21 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Zu 99,99999999999 % Wahrscheinlichkeit wirst Du auf den warten bis zum jüngsten Tag.



Iss ja interessant!
:-D


----------



## sascha (21 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



happo schrieb:


> Iss ja interessant!
> :-D



Nö. Erfahrung aus drei Jahren Abzocke mit Abo- und Vertragsfallen im Internet. Mit hunderttausenden Betroffenen - und Mahnbescheiden, die man an einer Hand abzählen kann und dabei noch diverse Finger frei behält.


----------



## happo (21 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



sascha schrieb:


> Nö. Erfahrung aus drei Jahren Abzocke mit Abo- und Vertragsfallen im Internet. Mit hunderttausenden Betroffenen - und Mahnbescheiden, die man an einer Hand abzählen kann und dabei noch diverse Finger frei behält.



Ich warte jetzt schon seit 1 Woche auf weitere Lebenszeichen dieser Megafirma. 

Ich habe denen so ein dickes Ei gelegt - die werden sich wundern.


----------



## PBerndl (22 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

.....was sagen eigentlich die Firmen die Ihre Software ja eigentlich kostenlos zur Verfügung stellen, aber über die Mega-Download Seite dann doch "kostenpflichtig" wird ! Warum gehen die nicht gegen die
...er vor ?? Das kann doch nicht in deren Sinne sein !

Gruß PBerndl


----------



## happo (22 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



PBerndl schrieb:


> .....was sagen eigentlich die Firmen die Ihre Software ja eigentlich kostenlos zur Verfügung stellen, aber über die Mega-Download Seite dann doch "kostenpflichtig" wird ! Warum gehen die nicht gegen die
> ...er vor ?? Das kann doch nicht in deren Sinne sein !
> 
> Gruß PBerndl



Ob die Softwarehersteller davon wissen? Die hier Geschädigten sollten sich doch mal an diese Firmen wenden.
Ich hab's getan, aber mehr wären besser.

happo


----------



## Antiscammer (22 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Die meisten resignieren bzw. winken ab.
Viele von den Shareware-Herstellern sitzen sowieso im Ausland, da wird es für einen kleinen Shareware-Programmierer schwierig, einen österreichischen Trittbrettfahrer zu verklagen.

Das wird sich am ehesten noch ein großes Unternehmen mit gutgefüllter Kriegskasse leisten.

Das andere Problem: megadownloads bietet ja nicht die Programme selbst an. Sondern es werden nur "redaktionell betreute"... :scherzkeks: Links auf die eigentlich kostenlosen offiziellen Downloadseiten angeboten.

Die "Dienstleistung", die megadownloads bereitstellt, besteht eben nicht im Vorrätighalten und Anbieten der Install-Dateien auf einem eigenen Server.
Sondern sie bieten lediglich externe Links an. Damit verstoßen sie nicht direkt gegen das Urheberrecht.
Allenfalls können hier wettbewerbsrechtliche Fragen aufgeworfen werden. Aber sowas ist schwer durchsetzbar, besonders gegen eine Briefkastenfirma bzw. aus dem Ausland.


----------



## happo (22 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Das wird sich am ehesten noch ein großes Unternehmen mit gutgefüllter Kriegskasse leisten.
> 
> Das andere Problem: megadownloads bietet ja nicht die Programme selbst an. Sondern es werden nur "redaktionell betreute"... :scherzkeks: Links auf die eigentlich kostenlosen offiziellen Downloadseiten angeboten.



1. es ist bereits einer der größten Softwarehersteller der Welt gegen diese Megas aktiv - auf meine Info hin. Die werden sich wundern.

2. So einfach ist das nicht - bei o.gen. Softwarehersteller haben sie die Einstiegseite so gestaltet, dass man nicht misstrauisch wird [.......]. Wenn man draufklickt ist man der Meinung, dass alles sauber ist.
Das Logo von der Softwarefirma darf man auch so nicht einfach auf seine Seite stellen - die werden da ziemlich giftig.

Wartet's ab - die Rechtsabteilung ist schon aktiv.

Sehe gerade, dass der Softwarehersteller schon gegen die aktiv ist.

Ich bin z.B. unter CHIP-online auf die Freunde reingefallen. Dort hatten Sie ihren Link unter Sponsored Links. Das habe ich auch mit dem Softwarehersteller am Telefon und PC nachträglich simuliert. 

Und siehe da: der Link und alle diese Superdownloadlinks sind jetzt weg.

Also - abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## happo (22 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

buerger-cert.de

Bundesamt für Sicherheit in der Informationstechnik schreibt:
http://www.buerger-cert.de/newsletter_archiv.aspx?param=8cv7hVsizyfkpAX1B7Jrgw%3d%3d#anchor6



> Achtung Kleingedrucktes!: Webseite mega-downloads.net schiebt Nutzern Abo unter
> 
> .......


----------



## Paul007 (22 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Postbank antwortete bis jetzt noch nicht auf meine Info Mail über Ihren Kunden, denke die benötigen ein paar mehr Denkanstöße. Deshalb heute 2. Mail nachgeschickt an  business ät postbank.de 

Macht das Konto der validea sooooviieeeel Umsatz ??? Naja, das fällt dann wohl unter das Bankgeheimnis

Habe 

Vieleicht gibt es bald eine neue Bankverbindung.

Paul


----------



## ragtime (22 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Jetzt nervts aber langsam, dass md [ edit]  ist weiß man ja...

aber wieviele briefe schickt mir inkasso denn noch? heut war der dritte im kasten.... :wall::wall::wall::roll::roll:


----------



## Teleton (22 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



ragtime schrieb:


> aber wieviele briefe schickt mir inkasso denn noch?


Solange Porto,Papier und Toner weniger kosten als von verängstigten Nutzern gezahlt wird werden die weitermahnen. Alles andere wäre betriebswirtschaftlich bekloppt. 
Natürlich kann es auch sein, dass gegen Ende Dezember eine Läuterung der Herzen erfolgt und sämtliche Mahntätigkeiten reuevoll eingestellt werden. Ist aber eher unwahrscheinlich.
Du wirst daher aushalten lernen müssen, dass unangenehme Post Stammgast in Deinem Briefkasten wird solange Du Dich nicht für die Variante "zahlen und schweigen" entscheidest.
Kopf hoch, das wird schon.


----------



## Antiscammer (22 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Alternativ kann man natürlich auch die Post ungeöffnet mit dem Vermerk "Annahme verweigert" in den nächsten Briefkasten tun.

Dieses ganze Mahnunwesen ist nichts als eine mathematische Grenzwertbetrachtung, wie sie hier schon mal aufgestellt wurde.
Man könnte das "Grenzwertmodell des Inkasso-Stalkings" nennen.

Nach so ungefähr 8-10 Mahnungen ist der Punkt erreicht, wo mit höchster Wahrscheinlichkeit der "Schuldner" auch mit der 11. Mahnung nicht zahlen wird. Ab da lohnen irgendwann weitere Versuche nicht mehr, weil dann die Kosten für Porto, Papier, Toner, Personal/Zeit das eingenommene Geld übersteigen.

Jeder normale, seriöse Anbieter würde bereits nach der zweiten ergebnislosen Mahnung nicht lange rumfackeln und sofort den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid einleiten.
Das wäre das ganz normale Vorgehen bei gerechtfertigten, aber nicht bezahlten Forderungen.

Allein die Tatsache, dass der Nutzlosanbieter eine dritte, eine vierte, dann eine letzte Mahnung, dann eine allerletzte vor Einschaltung des Blafaselundsoweiter schickt, zeigt schon, dass er nicht Ernst machen wird. Sondern dass er auf die 30% vertraut, die sich davon bluffen lassen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (22 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



ragtime schrieb:


> aber wieviele briefe schickt mir inkasso denn noch? heut war der dritte im kasten


Drei erst? Das war wohl nur der Anfang, und so gehts weiter....:-D


----------



## Paul007 (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Paul007 schrieb:


> Postbank antwortete bis jetzt noch nicht auf meine Info Mail über Ihren Kunden, denke die benötigen ein paar mehr Denkanstöße. Deshalb heute 2. Mail nachgeschickt an   business ät postbank.de



P.bank hat Anliegen weitergeleitet bittet um etwas Geduld, verspricht schnellstmögliche Antwort.

Paul


----------



## ragtime (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Alternativ kann man natürlich auch die Post ungeöffnet mit dem Vermerk "Annahme verweigert" in den nächsten Briefkasten tun.
> 
> Dieses ganze Mahnunwesen ist nichts als eine mathematische Grenzwertbetrachtung, wie sie hier schon mal aufgestellt wurde.
> Man könnte das "Grenzwertmodell des Inkasso-Stalkings" nennen.
> ...



Vielen Dank, der Link war sehr interessant. Hat mir auch wieder ein wenig geholfen. Werde also weiter brav abheften und auf den nächsten Inkasso Brief nächsten Monat warten *gäähn*

Unglaublich, dass sowas überhaupt existieren kann...
Die sollten Sack und Pack eingelocht werden...


----------



## 123-alphatier (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo, vielleicht nervts euch langsam aber ich hab das gleiche problem aber mi werfen sie vor das ich mich dort angemeldet habe, firefox 2 gedownloadet habe aber ich weiß das nicht also ch weiß nicht ob ich mich dort angemeldet hab!hier mal die nachricht nachdem ich mich geweigert habe zu zahlen:



> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> Wir haben Sie bereits bei der Anmeldemaske neben dem Eingabefeld über die Kostenpflicht des Abonnements und auch über das Widerrufsrecht informiert. Weiters haben Sie unsere AGB durchgelesen und auch akzeptiert, somit wurden Sie über die Vertragsbedingungen bestens in Kenntnis gesetzt.
> 
> ...


Was soll ich machen? Bitte helft mir!


----------



## Antiscammer (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Nur, weil Du es bist, nur für das Alphatier, hier nochmal (obwohl es schon sicher zum 127. Mal in diesem Thread steht):

1) Keine Panik.

2) Das lesen.

3) Die Videos von Katzenjens gucken.

4) Soll man auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html



> Was soll ich machen? Bitte helft mir!



Nach diesen hier geposteten Infos sollten sich weitere Fragen erübrigen.
Persönliche Rechtsberatung im Einzelfall dürfen wir nicht leisten.
Wenn immer noch Unklarheiten da sind: bitte Rechtsberatung einholen. Anwalt oder Verbraucherzentrale.

Es sei hier nur noch angemerkt, dass speziell von diesem Anbieter, um den es hier geht:

 kein einziger Fall eines gerichtlichen Mahnbescheids bekanntgeworden ist (obwohl das in den Mahnungen angedroht wird)
 kein einziger Fall eines Prozesses bekanntgeworden ist
 bisher noch nicht der Inkasso-Beelzebub des Bundeskanzleramts gekommen ist
 bisher noch kein Schufa-Eintrag bekanntgeworden ist
 bisher noch kein Lokusdeckel, keine Unterhose und keine Kaffemühle gepfändet wurde


----------



## kittycat2003 (23 Juli 2008)

*Mega-downloads.....*

Hallo, bin neu hier. Aber nicht wirklich überrascht, das es hier so viele "FANS" von mega-downloads.net gibt. Ich gebe es ehrlich zu, um mir weitere Drohungen und "NETTIGKEITEN" der VALIDEA GmbH zu ersparen, habe ich die geforderten 96,00€ überwiesen. Mir wurden völlig falsche Daten übermittelt, was den Namen, die Adresse etc. betrifft. Auf meinen Einspruch bekam ich dann eine I.P. Adresse mitgeteilt, die bis heute weder von meinem Mann und mir noch von unserem Internetprovider nachzuvollziehen ist. Ich bin auf der Suche nach Leuten, denen es mit mega-downloads.net ebenso ergangen ist, wie mir. Wer von Euch hat auch Rechnungen und Mahnungen von denen bekommen? Und gibt es vielleicht einen Anwalt in diesem Forum, der sich auf [..........] spezialisiert hat? Ich habe bereits Kostendeckungszusage meiner Rechtsschutzversicherung; nur leider konnte ich bis dato keinen Anwalt finden, der sich im Internetrecht auskennt....
Die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt! Noch glaube ich daran, das die für alles zahlen müssen! 
Ich zähle auf Eure Hilfe! LG. Heidi


----------



## kittycat2003 (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Danke, DANKE!
Jetzt schlafe ich natürlich besser. Weil ich jetzt weiss, das mein Geld nicht etwa vergeudet war, nein; jemand wie du hat es genommen; völlig zu recht; weil ich nichts dagegensetzen konnte. Das wird mir definitiv dabei helfen, wenn ich den Rest des Monats Tütensuppen essen muss....
Schönes Leben noch!


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Du redest etwas wirr. Was bedrückt dich? Wolltest  unbedingt einen  eigenen ganz persönlichen Thread zum Ausweinen haben?


----------



## wideke (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



tank776 schrieb:


> das noch nicht, aber die validea hat aufgegeben und nun ist ein anwalt am zug.
> 
> ich warte aber auch noch auf den gerichtlichen mahnbescheid.



Hallo 

Tank 776

Vor der Einschaltung eines Anwaltes deinerseits kann ich nur warnen,auf den
Anwaltskosten bleibst du garantiert sitzen!
Solche Verfahren sind für Anwälte ein gefundenes Fressen!

Grüße 
grot 1


----------



## jupp11 (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: Mega-downloads.....*



kittycat2003 schrieb:


> nur leider konnte ich bis dato keinen Anwalt finden, der sich im Internetrecht auskennt....




Rechtsanwälte: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## kittycat2003 (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

NEIN! Ich will mein Geld zurück. Dumm genug, das ich es hergegeben hab. Ausweinen brauch ich mich nicht. Für was auch?!? Würde mich sehr wundern, wenn das was bringt...


----------



## kittycat2003 (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: Mega-downloads.....*

Danke!!!!


----------



## Berni (24 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo,
mich es hat mich auch erwischt aber ich werde es bis zum Schluss durchziehen.
Hätte aber eine Frage:
Auf der Suche nach Freeware wurde Ich oder mein Sohn wahrscheinlich über Google direkt auf die Anmeldeseite von „mega-downloads.de verlinkt (nicht auf die Startseite).
Der download eines Freeware Programms erfolgt der vom mega-downloads.net Server oder stellen Die nur wiederum einen Link zur Verfügung.

Nach dem Motto reizt den [......] bis es fetzt
Berni


----------



## jupp11 (24 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Berni schrieb:


> oder stellen Die nur wiederum einen Link zur Verfügung.


so ist es


----------



## Berni (24 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



jupp11 schrieb:


> so ist es


Danke !!!! Jupp


----------



## DerRächer (25 Juli 2008)

*AW: Wer kann uns helfen dringend*



dolphin75 schrieb:


> Hallo
> _full quote gekürzt mod  _


[ edit]  Ich habe mich irrtümlich bei denen registriert und Gestern oder Vorgestern eine Rechnung gekriegt. Habe ich nicht bezahlt, werde ich nicht. Aber Ich weiss wo die Server stehen. Habe ein Add-on für den Mozilla-Firefox 3.0. Heißt Flagfox 3.2.7. Also wenn man auf den ihre [ edit ]seiten geht. Bei mir waren es 2. Sieht man unten kurz über Taskleiste die Nationalflagge. Bei der 1. Seite "www.antivirus-herunterladen.info" ist in der Niederlande (IP 91.184.49.122) der Server der Firma Leeweb. Wenn ihr auf die Flagge klickt, kriegt ihr Satbild wo der Server steht mit Längen- und Breitengrad.
Bei der 2 Seite "www.antvirus2008.mega-downloads.net" landet man in Wien bei der Firma (Silver-Server, IP 77.244.240.252). Es ist nicht gesagt das die Leute denen die Server gehören wissen was einer Ihrer Kunden macht, aber es ist eine Spur für die Justiz oder die Verbraucherzentrale. Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen. Der Rächer


----------



## lupo (25 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

*Habe folgende Info gefunden:*

auf folgender Seite kannst Du Dir ein Musterschreiben runterladen
*www.vz-bw.de/megadownloads *





> *Pressemitteilung der Verbraucherzentrale Baden-Württemberg*
> 
> *15.05.2008*
> *Mega-Ärger durch ‚mega-downloads.net’*
> ...


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



lupo schrieb:


> auf folgender Seite kannst Du Dir ein Musterschreiben runterladen
> *www.vz-bw.de/megadownloads *


Ob es Sinn  macht Brieffreundschaften zu pflegen, sollte sich jeder gründlich überlegen.
Von jemandem  der wirklich davon etwas versteht:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## lupo (25 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Was kann es schaden? Es ist ein einmaliger Vorgang und man hat seine Position klargemacht. Ein Einschreiben muss es auch nicht sein - ein Fax ist ein anerkanntes Dokument.


----------



## webwatcher (25 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



lupo schrieb:


> Was kann es schaden?



Es  darf   keiner  erwarten, dass es damit  mit der Nervensägerei  vorbei ist.
Die Erfahrung lehrt,  dass die das einen feuchten Kehricht interessiert.


----------



## bernhard (25 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



lupo schrieb:


> Was kann es schaden?


Im Umgang mit Datensammlern, die selbst ihre Identität nicht offenlegen und über verschleiernde Tarnadressen operieren, ist die Bestätigung der Existenz von Mailadressen und das Hinzufügen von Realnamen, Postanschriften oder sogar Bankverbindungen nichts anderes als grober Leichtsinn, der von den anonymen Drahtziehern gnadenlos ausgeschlachtet wird.

Warum gibt es wohl die Servicecenter-Adressen? Nur zum Vervollständigen der Datensätze, auch für den nächsten Einsatz.


----------



## Berni (25 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo,

Habe gerade etwas gefunden kennt jemand diese Seite Sharelite.de
und hat schon jemand Probleme damit

--> googel nach DivX --> rechte Seite DivXPlayerDownload anklicken -->
die angezeigte Seite sieht aus wie die von mega-downloads

Berni


----------



## Wembley (25 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Ist uns schon bekannt. Bitte hier klicken:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...leme-rechnungen-mahnungen-131.html#post241647

Aber bitte bleiben wir hier in diesem Thread bei [noparse]www.mega-downloads.net[/noparse], obwohl zugegebenermaßen die Masche sehr ähnlich ist.


----------



## Werhamster (26 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Die meisten resignieren bzw. winken ab.
> Viele von den Shareware-Herstellern sitzen sowieso im Ausland, da wird es für einen kleinen Shareware-Programmierer schwierig, einen österreichischen Trittbrettfahrer zu verklagen.


 
So viel ich weiß, ist die eigentliche Firma hinter dem Ganzen doch *Blue Byte FZR* mit Sitz in Ras Al Khaimah (Vereinigte Arabische Emirate). Man bekommt dann trotzdem Post aus Österreich von Mega-downloads, mit dem Hinweis in den AGB, dass das Recht der Emirate gilt (schon mal Unfug für Privatpersonen in Deutschland). Überweisen schließlich soll man auf das Konto noch einer anderen Firma (*Validea*). 

Selbst ein formaler Widerruf (wohin eigentlich?) dürfte unter diesen Umständen doch nicht allzu viel Sinn machen, oder?


----------



## Antiscammer (26 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Genau in dieses Horn blasen wir hier immer.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html


----------



## pe.lechner (27 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



awsed schrieb:


> hi leute
> 
> es tut mir leid, denn warscheinlich nerv ich euch nur mit dem Thema aber ich weiß echt nihct mehr weiter! Meine Schwester (13) hat sich unter falschem Namen und Geburtsdatum aber mit meiner e-mail adresse über emule oder so bei mega-downloads.net angemeldet. Jetzt schicken sie mir wie ihr hier schon beschrieben ,ständig Mahnungen und andere E-mails das sie mich verklagen würden etc. Als erstes hab ich gelaugnet das ich mich da angemeldet habe. Dann haben sie mir weitere E-mails geschrieben und ich habe mich informiert. Als ich erfuhr das es sich um eine "Verarscherfirma" handelt, hab ich ihnen dies geschrieben mit diversen Links wos drinsteht. Dann haben sie mir versichert, das sie diese Gerüchte wüssten und ich solle nicht drauf hören ( natürlich vertraute ich ihnen immer noch nicht. So. Dann hab ich mich einbisschen informiert und herausgefunden das meine Schwester noch nicht 18 ist und somit keine Verträge eingehen kann. Dann haben sie mir noch eine E-mail geschrieben und ich weiß einfach nicht was ich nohc drauf antworten soll. Ich habe ergendwie Angst den nichts oder was falsches zu schreiben, um danach Ärger zu kriegen. Bitte helft mir!!!
> 
> P:S: soll ich mal die E-mails reinstellen die ich noch habe?


Hallo,ich kenn Sie zwar noch nicht,mein Pseudo ist pe.lechner,aber ich würde doch vorschlagen,das Sie im deutschen Grundgesetz nach Artikeln suchen,welche den Umgang Minderjähriger mit dem Net beschreiben,vorallem Nethandel.Hab selber ein Schreiben der Firma Collector erhalten,welche mega downloads vertritt.Bin gespannt,ob mir Collector belegen kann,ob und was ich am 14.04.des Jahres geladen haben soll,tut Sie's nicht,werde ich sie,die Firma als [........] in der Schweiz "brandmarken"


----------



## Victoria317 (28 Juli 2008)

*Frage zu mega-download*

Hallo
ich habe den anderen Thread zu der Seite mega-download.net gelesen, aber keine Antwort auf meine Frage finden können.
Ich habe im Internet das programm adobe flash player (eigentlich kostenlos?) gesucht und kam auf die seite von mega-download. Von der Seite habe ich angenommen, dass das Angebot kostenlos ist und ich nach der Registrierung  dieses Programm kostenlos downloaden kann. Die Anmeldung erfolgte heute, und unmittelbar danach kam die Bestätigungsmail mit meinen Nutzerdaten. Blöderweise habe ich das Programm dort runtergeladen und mich (weil ich im Internet eigentlich vorsichtig bin) mit falschen Daten angemeldet (daten die es nicht gibt). Meine Frage, was sollte ich jetzt machen?? Was kann passieren?


----------



## Antiscammer (28 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Das lesen.

Was kann passieren?
Falls nach dem Lesen des o.g. Links diese Frage immer noch offen ist (was eigentlich kaum sein kann), dann noch das hier lesen:
Abzocke - Hilfe! Was kann mir passieren? - Antispam.de

Die Videos von Katzenjens gucken.

Soll man auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html


----------



## sabelmausi (28 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo!!!
Nun ist es uns auch passiert, mega-download hat uns die 1. Mahnung geschickt....
Ich bin über google dort hingelangt. Habe was runterladen wollen und habe auch meine Daten dort eingegeben :wall: Am 12.07.2008 kam die erste Rechnug von 96 €.Hab darauf hin die Internetseite besucht und wusste nicht was für ein kennwort ich habe. Hab dann mehrmals versucht einen neues PAsswort zu bekommen und nicht´s ist passiert. Daher hab ich mir gedacht, ich zahl doch nicht für was, was ich nicht nutzen kann. Heut kam die erste Mahnung und ich nun weiß ich nicht wie ich darauf reagieren soll. Bin dann wieder auch die Seite und hab wieder versuch ein neues Passwort zu bekommen und das 3 mal und beim 3. mal hab ich eine E-mail mit einen neuen Passwort bekommen. 
Was soll ich nun machen? Muss ich jetzt bezahlen?
BIIIITTTEEE helft mir.

LG sabelmausi


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

3) Thread lesen

Einzelrechtsberatung ist auch nach dem neuen Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz verboten.
Dafür sind Verbraucherzentralen  oder Anwälte zuständig


----------



## Feline (29 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Erstmal ein herzliches Hallo Zusammen 

Aus gegebenem Anlaß (Mail von MD) würde ich gern noch einmal auf den Punkt "Gegenwehr" (oder wie er hier auch genannt wird) "Brieffreundschaften" einbringen. Vorab: Keine Sorge, ich stelle sicher nicht zum tausendsten mal "Die Frage" *g*.

Aber kurz zur Info:
Ich habe heute auch so eine Rechnung erhalten,
auf einen meiner sehr langjährigen GMX-Accounts. 

Natürlich war das ein Irrläufer, Namensbezug und Wohnort sind völlig abweichend. Diese GMX-Adresse, nennen wir sie mal "Mustermann", ist ebenda genauso bekannt und wird halt relativ häufig von Spassvögeln benutzt, die ein Anmeldeformular "faken" wollen.

Nun könnte ich die ganze Sache vergessen und eine entsprechende Filterregel setzen. Dann jedoch habe ich wieder mal in dieses Forum geschaut, in dem ich still schon lange mitlese, und mich herrlich amüsiert.
Respekt für die Administratoren und User, die sich dem immer wieder stellen!

Das soll, Pardon, kein Affront gegenüber den Leuten sein, die echte Ängste und Sorgen wegen solchen Dingen haben, aber den Vorwurf einer gewissen Weltfremdheit - oder sollen wir es "Obrigkeitsgläubigkeit" nennen? - muss man manchmal schon machen 

Wie auch immer:
Die Damen und Herren werden jetzt erstmal mit einem T5F beehrt. 
(Auskunftsverlangen über gespeicherte personenbezogene Daten und Untersagung der Speicherung solcher für die Zukunft)

Sollten sie dem nicht nachkommen, dann erfolgt Beschwerde an die Abuse- Stellen der Mail/Webhoster. Also so richtig viel Ärger wie möglich. 

Ich stehe auf dem Standpunkt, das - wenn schon jemand auf diese Weise "Geschäfte" machen will, er sich wenigstens um ein ordentliches confirmed opt-in bemühen muss, und nicht einfach "Rechnungen"  - sorry, ich kann mir das Grinsen nicht verkneifen - an irgendwelche Mail-Adressen versendet.

Zum Thema "Brieffreundschaft" kann ich nur sagen:
Wenn schon, dann richtig. Spieß umdrehen. Und Löschung der Daten verlangen, in letzter Konsequenz per Anwalt. Sonst gibt es nie a Ruah.

Aber nur wenn man sich auch sicher ist, was man tut. Schriftliches Verplappern ist nicht gut. Wenn nicht - ignorieren.

Viele Grüße,
Joe

- ianal -


----------



## pitter (29 Juli 2008)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Habe auch so ein Problem kann nur empfelen sich an die Verbraucherzentrale zu wenden. Auch wenn die Firma im Ausland sitzt. Mir helfen die gerade bei mega-downloads.net / Validea Inkasso. Dazu hat mein Freund aus Wien noch erklärt da in Österreich sehr gute Verbraucher Gesetze geben soll.

Adresse der Deutschen Vertretung

Europäisches Verbraucher Zentrum Deutschland - Kiel
Willestr. 4-6
24103 Kiel

Tel.: 0431-97 19 350
Fax: 0431-97 19 360

Gruß Pitter


----------



## drachen08 (29 Juli 2008)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Wenn [ edit]  ihren Sitz im Ausland haben, dürfte es schwieriger sein dagegen vorzugehen, *wenn überhaupt möglich*. Inwieweit Gesetze des Europäischen Auslands im Einzelnen greifen, ist fraglich und müsste insbesondere bei Straftaten inviduell abgeklärt werden.


----------



## pitter (29 Juli 2008)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Ja ich habe wohl Glück weil die Firmen mit der [ edit] masche ja schon bekannt sind. Es scheint bei mir so zu sein das es die nachfolger der *probino und firstload sind.

Gruß Pitter
*


----------



## drachen08 (29 Juli 2008)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Wer weiß wie viele noch hinzukommen werden, da die Masche und sei es nur bei einer Vielzahl von Usern erfolgreich ist,wo aus Angst gezahlt wird.
So erschleichen sich letztendlich Abzocker Millionen.


----------



## Reducal (29 Juli 2008)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



pitter schrieb:


> Es scheint bei mir so zu sein das es die nachfolger der probino und firstload sind.


Wer? Wir sind hier in einem der Threads, die sich mit der Problematik eines Büttelborner/Darmstädter Unternehmen beschäftigt und die haben eher nichts mit Probino oder dem Wiener Zeugs zu tun.


----------



## webwatcher (29 Juli 2008)

*AW: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/53168-mega-downloads-laesst-mich-nicht*



Reducal schrieb:


> Wer? Wir sind hier in einem der Threads, die sich mit der Problematik eines Büttelborner/Darmstädter Unternehmen beschäftigt und die haben eher nichts mit Probino oder dem Wiener Zeugs zu tun.


Deswegen abgetrennt und an entsprechenden Thread verschoben


----------



## krissi (29 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo, also ich habe das selbe problem soll mich bei mega-downloads angemeldet haben habe die seite aber noch nie gesehen geschweige was von der firma gehört. habe auch keine email mit login daten bekommen oder ein wiederrufsrecht. eine zeitlang nach mehreren emails war ruhe aber jetzt habe ich einen brief bekommen mit der mahnung die drohen mir was soll ich jetzt am besten machen kann mir das jemand sagen? 
lg


----------



## Captain Picard (29 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



krissi schrieb:


> was soll ich jetzt am besten machen kann mir das jemand sagen?
> lg


1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

3) Thread lesen  ( wie schon hunderttausende vor dir...)


----------



## krissi (29 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Soll ich die mahnungen denn weiterhn ignorieren oder einen anwalt einschalten?


----------



## webwatcher (29 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Persönliche Rechtsberatung ist in Deutschland nicht erlaubt. Wenn die allgemeinen  Informationen
für eine Entscheidung  nicht reichen, Verbraucherzentralen oder Anwälte
 dürfen/können  weiter helfen.


----------



## Antiscammer (29 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Soll man auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html


----------



## ahess2003 (30 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo, man ich hab keine Lust mehr. Hab vor ca 1,5 Jahren simsen.de ausgesessen und jetzt heute die email von mega downloads dass ich mich regestriert habe. Hab ich nicht man weiss ja nicht wo die meinen Namen her haben aber wie bei so vielen kannte ich die Seite nicht. Jetzt kann ich wieder alles aussitzen. Die anderen hatten sich nach einem Anruf bei mir zu Hause von dem angeblichen Anwalt dem ich was von nem Taschengeldparagraphen erklärt habe(meine Tochter hatte sich da angemeldet) nicht mehr gemeldet. Aber dieses mal war es keiner von uns. Na ja, werde weiter die lustigen emails lesen und mich amüsieren.
Andrea


----------



## Nicko1998 (30 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



ahess2003 schrieb:


> Hab vor ca 1,5 Jahren simsen.de ausgesessen. Jetzt kann ich wieder alles aussitzen.


Dann hast du ja bereits einiges an Erfahrungen mit der Nutzlosbranche vorzuweisen  


ahess2003 schrieb:


> ...werde weiter die lustigen emails lesen und mich amüsieren.


Ist auch das Beste, was du tun kannst!  :-D


----------



## webwatcher (30 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



ahess2003 schrieb:


> Na ja, werde weiter die lustigen emails lesen und mich amüsieren.


Wenn du Lust auf mehr sinnbefreites hast:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nachrichten/50003-deutschlands-kurioseste-inkassobriefe.html


----------



## Crazyfloh (30 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo zusammen
ich muss euch erstmal danken,weil ich hatte bis gestern auch ne ziemlich krasse angst:cry:, aber nachdem ich das alles gelesen hatte nicht meht und dafür danke.:smile:
Ich bin 15 Jahre, also noch minderjährig. Und ich bin auch auf Mega-Downloads reingefallen.:wall:
Ich weiß das jetzt alles schon mehrmals erwähnt wurde ich habe aber trotzdem noch einen Frage und zwar ob ich jetzt noch einen Wiederrufungsbrief schicken soll oder eher nicht und lieber abwarten. Wenn ja soll ich das Wiederrufungsschreiben per Post oder per E-Mail verschicken?
Und ich muss mir dann keine Sorgen oder so machen das ich noch in Schwierigkeiten komme? Wenn doch, welche könnten das sein
Ich danke euch schonmal:smile:
Lg Crazyfloh


----------



## Captain Picard (30 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Crazyfloh schrieb:


> ich habe aber trotzdem noch einen Frage und zwar ob ich jetzt noch einen Widerrufungsbrief schicken soll oder eher nicht und lieber abwarten.


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Wenn überhaupt sind deine Eltern dafür zuständig


----------



## Crazyfloh (30 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

ja das ist schon klar, nur die sind auch nicht grade erfahren in so etwas und ich wollte mich wenigstens mal erkundigen. Immerhin habe ich ja den Mist gebaut :wall:


----------



## Feline (30 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



			
				Captain schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn überhaupt sind deine Eltern dafür zuständig



Die sollten dann aber auch (im unwahrscheinlichen Fall der Einleitung des gerichtlichen Mahnverfahrens) als gesetzliche Vertreter den Anspruch gegen den Jugendlichen abwehren.  Und Kinder und Jugendliche sollten keinen  "amtlichen" Schreiben an die Eltern "verschwinden" lassen.

Sonst hat der Filius (die Filia) nämlich das Ding mit Eintritt der Volljährigkeit wieder am Hals.

Solche Dinge sind gar nicht so selten. Schwarzfahren, Handyschulden...

Gruß,

Joe

(ianal)


----------



## Crazyfloh (30 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

ja ich weiß und meine Eltern wissen das auch schon
nur wollte ich mich trotzdem mal informieren ob denn nun ein Wiederrufungsschreiben noch nötig ist. Ich denke schon oder?
Und sollte man das denn jezuze besser per post oder besser per e-mail machen?


----------



## webwatcher (30 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Du hast die  Antwort schon bekommen, mehr gibt es nicht da es unerlaubte Rechtsberatung wäre .

auf den blauen Link drücken und  *mit deinen Eltern* lesen!!!
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

hab nicht den Einduck, dass du  es gelesen hast


----------



## roothcr (31 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo

ich habe diesen Thread schon vollkommen gelesen und habe trotzde eine Frage(und hoffe, dass diese nicht gestellt worden ist, wenn dann tut es mirleid)

nun jetzt habe mich so verhalten wie ihr gesagt habt und mich mit einem Musterbreif geantwortet. Dch nun kam die Antwort, dass beim herunterladen neben der Anmeldung die Kosten standen (man kann es als dumm bezeichnen).Doch mir war wirklich nicht bewusst, dass man für firefox irgendiwe geld bezahlen sollte?Was meint ihr weiterhin ignorieren?

Wie gesagt wenn soetwas ähnlich gefragt wurde sorry.


----------



## Feline (31 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



roothcr schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ich habe diesen Thread schon vollkommen gelesen und habe trotzde eine Frage(und hoffe, dass diese nicht gestellt worden ist, wenn dann tut es mirleid)
> 
> nun jetzt habe mich so verhalten wie ihr gesagt habt und mich mit einem Musterbreif geantwortet. Dch nun kam die Antwort, dass beim herunterladen neben der Anmeldung die Kosten standen (man kann es als dumm bezeichnen).



Frage:
Interessiert Dich tatsächlich, was die schreiben?

Und wenn Du wirklich alles zu dem Thema hier gelesen hast, eine zweite Frage:

Warum?

Joe


----------



## roothcr (31 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

das liegt daran, dass ich trotz aller tipps angst habe es könnte ernst werden...Na ja war nur ne Frage...


----------



## Niclas (31 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



roothcr schrieb:


> das liegt daran, dass ich trotz aller tipps angst habe es könnte ernst werden...


Vielleicht fällt dir der Mond auf den Kopf, ist genau so wahrscheinlich.


----------



## roothcr (31 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Ok wenn das so wahrscheinlich ist...dankeschön


----------



## Nicko1998 (31 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



roothcr schrieb:


> das liegt daran, dass ich trotz aller tipps angst habe es könnte ernst werden


Und genau das beabsichtigen die Nutzlosanbieter. Sie spielen auf der Klaviatur der Angst, und viele (viel zuviele) der derart Eingeschüchterten zahlen. Es wird mit den unmöglichsten Maßnahmen gedroht, um das gesetzte Einnahmeziel zu erreichen.


----------



## bernhard (31 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Man könnte auch sagen, es wird die Rechtsunkundigkeit von Menschen ausgenutzt, um mit der Vorspiegelung falscher Tatsachen den Irrtum zu erregen, man müsse Zahlungen leisten, um sich vor weiteren Bedrohungen schützen.


----------



## prusselise (31 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Juchuuuuu!
Ich wollte euch nur sagen, ich habe jetzt alles gelesen, ich habe keine Fragen. :-p  Mir geht es wie allen anderen auch und ich bin einfach nur froh, euch hier gefunden zu haben und das wollte ich schreiben und hab mich dafür hier extra angemeldet - kostenfrei wie ich genau gelesen habe 


Ich kann also wieder ruhig schlafen und dass alles euretwegen, bisher hatte ich nämlich täglich Angst meine emails zu lesen oder meinen Briefkasten zu öffnen.

DANKE AN DIE HILFREICHEN ANTWORTEN und manchmal genervten Antworter. Je genervter ihr gewesen seid, desto mehr war ich ruhiger, dass es wirklich nicht das "Ende meines Lebens" ist :unzufrieden:

DANKE !!!


----------



## Feline (31 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



bernhard schrieb:


> Man könnte auch sagen, es wird die Rechtsunkundigkeit von Menschen ausgenutzt, um mit der Vorspiegelung falscher Tatsachen den Irrtum zu erregen, man müsse Zahlungen leisten, um sich vor weiteren Bedrohungen schützen.



In einer Zeit, in der im geschäftlichen Verkehr jegliche Sitte und Anstand verloren gegangen ist, es nur noch ums Abzocken geht und in der nur noch gilt: "Du .... hast *mein* Geld in *deiner* Tasche" - sollten elementare Rechtskenntnisse dieser Art schon in der Schule vermittelt werden. 

Was wir hier sehen, ist ja nur ein kleiner Auszug aus der täglichen Praxis des "über den den Tisch ziehens".

Grüße,

Joe


----------



## ahess2003 (31 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



roothcr schrieb:


> Ok wenn das so wahrscheinlich ist...dankeschön


 

du brauchst wirklich keine Angst haben.die Firmen versuchen es erst mal. wie gesagt hab auch nen anruf von deren angeblichen Anwalt und ein Schreiben von dieser kanzlei bekommen. hab dem gesagt dass ich nicht zahle und mich auf eine Gerichtsverhandlung freue. War das letzte was ich von denén gehört habe. Es nervt nur. Also sollte man den Eltern auf jeden Fall bescheid geben da es sehr oft passieren kann. Man kann ja sehen wie vielen Erwachsenen das hier passiert ist, oder wie mir die von dieser Seite vorher noch nie was gehört hat oder irgendetwas runtergeladen hat. Na ja, schlaf mal ruhig denn alles wird gut:-p


----------



## Paul007 (1 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Paul007 schrieb:


> Postbank antwortete bis jetzt noch nicht auf meine Info Mail über Ihren Kunden, denke die benötigen ein paar mehr Denkanstöße. Deshalb heute 2. Mail nachgeschickt an  business ät postbank.de
> 
> Macht das Konto der validea sooooviieeeel Umsatz ??? Naja, das fällt dann wohl unter das Bankgeheimnis
> 
> ...



Postbank hat nunmehr schriftlich geantwortet und sinngemäß mitgeteilt, dass Sie eine Kto- Überprüfung (Validea) durchführen wird, allerdings aufgrund des Bankgeheimnis keinerlei Angaben machen werde.

Naja, man wird sehen, ob es bald eine neue Bankverbindung geben wird oder sich die PB für Validea weiterhin als Kunden entscheidet.

Paul


----------



## roothcr (1 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Ich hab der Postbank auch eine email geschrieben vllt. bringts ja mehr wenn mehrer Leute die anschreiben.

Ich habe firefox heruntergeladen dementsprechend habe ich denen auch ne mail geschriebn auf der offizielen seite von denen war auch die adresse von dem europäischen firefox präsidenten angegeben ihm hae ich auch geschrieben obs was bringt mal schaun.


----------



## HUmax (1 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Firefox gibt es kostenlos zum herunterladen. Gibt man bei Google firefox ein, kommt gleich als erstes Suchergebnis ...



> Der Webbrowser Firefox | Schneller, sicherer & anpassbar | Mozilla ...
> Der Webbrowser Firefox ist der schnellste, sicherste und auf Ihre Wünsche anpassbare Weg, das Web zu erkunden.
> http://www.mozilla-europe.org/de/firefox/ - 23k - Im Cache - Ähnliche Seiten


Warum man gerade den auf Mega-Downloads.net bzw. deren Fangseiten runterladen muss, verstehe ich jetzt nicht.


----------



## Feline (1 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



HUmax schrieb:


> Firefox gibt es kostenlos zum herunterladen. Gibt man bei Google firefox ein, kommt gleich als erstes Suchergebnis ...
> 
> 
> Warum man gerade den auf Mega-Downloads.net bzw. deren Fangseiten runterladen muss, verstehe ich jetzt nicht.



Naja, wenn ich es recht verstehe, könnte es eine "non profit Organistaion" wie die Mozilla Foundation durchaus interessieren, wenn ihre Programme als Lockvogel  für  Abzocker mißbraucht werden. Mir würde das jedenfalls tierisch stinken 

Ich nehme mal an, die könnten gegen diese windigen Bürschchen sicher rechtlich vorgehen und ihnen die Nutzung bzw. die kostenpflichtige Verbreitung untersagen.

Joe


----------



## Italo (1 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Ich bin gleichermaßen irrtümlich bei Mega.Downloads gelandet (habe deren Seite nie besucht) und habe überraschend die erste Jahresrechnung über 96,- € erhalten. Da ich Rechtsanwalt bin, habe ich 1. Mega.Downloads darauf hingewiesen, dass ich keinen Vertrag mit Mega.Downloads geschlossen habe (Beweispflicht liegt bei Mega.Downloads), 2. Mega.Downloads darauf hingewiesen, dass jedenfalls die Verbraucherschutzregeln (Widerrufsbelehrung) nicht eingehalten wurden (man weiß ja im Internet nie wirklich, wodurch ggf. ein Vertrag zustande kommt), 3. den angeblichen Vertrag rein vorsorglich (wegen Sittenwidrigkeit) für nichtig erklärt (keine werthaltige Gegenleistung, da alle Downloads auf anderen Seiten kostenlos erhältlich sind), 4. rein vorsorglich den angeblichen Vertrag wegen Irrtums angefochten und 5. damit gedroht, den Vorgang wegen versuchten Betruges zur Staatsanwaltschaft zu geben. Es kamen darauf noch einige unpersönliche Standard-Emails ("Sehr geehrter Kunde, ...") mit allerlei Standard-Einwendungen und der Drohung, dass die vertraglichen Ansprüche gerichtlich durchgesetzt würden, und nachdem sich dann doch wohl irgendjemand mit meinen juristischen Ansätzen auseinandergesetzt hatte und ich obendrein keinen Cent bezahlt habe............. *nie mehr irgendetwas!* Also, laßt Euch nicht ins Bockshorn jagen, da versucht einer mit einer billigen Masche ein bißchen Geld zu verdienen!:-D:-D:-D


----------



## Michael.F (1 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hi , Ich habe diese Woche auch ne E-Mail mit der Rechnung bekommen , wieso kommt die eigentlich nachdem die Widerrufsfrist abgelaufen ist ? 

Jedenfalls weis ich jetzt nicht was ich machen soll , ich bin durch ein Link direkt auf die anmelde seite gekommen . Ich habe leider auch nicht lange gefackelt und mich da angemeldet :wall: . Ich habe mir aber eine Adresse ausgedacht da ich keineLust auf Werbung habe die dann nach mir nach Hause geschickt wird . Kann ich deshalb probleme bekommen ? Oder besser gesagt , was kann ich machen um ruhe zu haben . Da ich mich in denn bereich nicht auskenne  Was genau kann ich denn am besten schreiben ? 



Mit freundlichen grüßen Michael


----------



## drachen08 (1 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

Sieh dir den Link an, im Forum ist auch einiges nachzulesen, benannte stehen auf Abzockerliste.
VBZ. melden.


----------



## Gladbachi (1 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo

Habe vor 2wochen Schreiben von Inkassobüro aus Herford bekommen, soll 151,00 euro bezahlen.

War Verbraucherzentrale , die kennen die schon, habe einfach Kopie mit dem Zusatzt wie gesehen und geschrieben an sie zurück,per Einschreiben  Seit dem hört man nichts mehr von denn.

Hoffe das ist gut, oder wird da noch was kommen von denn.

ich selber bleib ruhig, nicht reagieren

Gruß Gladbachi


----------



## ARne (1 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo Forumsuser,

ich habe heute eine Rechnung von megadownloads bekommen. Nur ich habe dort *Nichts* runtergeladen. Ich habe mich dort angemeldet, aber das kann ja eigentlich nicht kostenpflichtig sein oder? 
Ich bin mir 100% sicher, dass ich dort nichts runtergeladen habe. 
Die Rechnung beläuft sich auf 96€. 
Was soll ich tun?
Bitte helft mir, ich habe echt Angst, dass ich das nachher noch bezahlen muss. Also bitte sagt mir was ich als Erstes & Bestes machen soll.

Liebe Grüße Arne

PS. Bitte helft mir


----------



## webwatcher (1 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



ARne schrieb:


> Also bitte sagt mir was ich als Erstes & Bestes machen soll.



1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

3) Thread lesen


----------



## drachen08 (1 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Gladbachi schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Habe vor 2wochen Schreiben von Inkassobüro aus Herford bekommen, soll 151,00 euro bezahlen.
> 
> ...



Habe Zweifel dass das so bleibt, hoffe mal das Beste,aber....
Ich habe im Netz gelesen, dass andere auch lange Ruhe hatten, bis dann plötzlich weitere Mahnungen und Forderungen kamen.


----------



## webwatcher (1 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



drachen08 schrieb:


> Ich habe im Netz gelesen, dass andere auch lange Ruhe hatten, bis dann plötzlich weitere Mahnungen und Forderungen kamen.


Und? was ändert sich dadurch?


----------



## Captain Picard (1 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



drachen08 schrieb:


> Ich habe im Netz gelesen, dass andere auch lange Ruhe hatten, bis dann plötzlich weitere Mahnungen und Forderungen kamen.


Jeder seriöse Betreiber wäre längst vor Gericht gezogen, Warum tun sie es also nicht? 
Kann jeder selber seine Schlüsse draus ziehen...


----------



## drachen08 (1 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Stimmt, 
die Aufmachung des [ edit] vereins/Schreiben ist schon interessant.
Mal abwarten wann wieder eine Forderung eintrifft.

Schreiben von [edit] stream....... nicht mega........


----------



## Feline (1 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Mensch Kinners, 
ich brauch ein paar Leute.  Legt Euer Taschengeld zusammen, tragt ein bisschen Shareware zusammen, ich besorg nen Briefkasten in Dubai, ne Kontonummer bei ner Bank inne Schweiz und nen Schlafplatz in Zwickau, Nürnberg oder Wien. Und dann mach mer Kohle mit ganz krassen Megadownloads. Weil immer wieder jemand schreiben wird, wie toll er uns findet und gern spendet.

Himmel, Gesäß und Zwirnsfaden.
Das alles kann doch nicht wahr sein.

Nix für ungut,

Joe


----------



## Captain Picard (1 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Feline schrieb:


> Das alles kann doch nicht wahr sein.


Doch ist es.  Ist doch nur eine von hunderten Nutzlosseiten, die wir hier seit fast drei Jahren 
beobachten. Das wirkliche  bedauerliche  ist, dass bis auf  wenige Ausnahmen
 die deutsche Justiz dem Treiben macht-  und willenlos zuschaut.


----------



## roothcr (1 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

@Gladbachi könntest du uns weiterhin auf den laufenden halten?

Ich hatte ja sowohl dem Präsidenten von Firex als auch einem weiteren Mitglied eine Mail geschriebn von beiden kam auch nach einem halben Tag die Antwort. Beide wollen dies Natürlich stoppen und haben gesagt, dass sie dies schon ihrer Rechtsabteilung weitergeleitet haben, weil sie diebezüglich schon viele E-mail bekommen haben.


----------



## Antiscammer (2 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



roothcr schrieb:


> Beide wollen dies Natürlich stoppen



Eher lernt eine Kröte das hohe C zu singen.


----------



## Gladbachi (3 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo 

Wenn was passiert oder irgend was kommt gebe ich Antwort Roother und 

ARne schick denn Schreiben von der Verbraucherzentrale hin perr Einschschreiben, bekommst zwar Antwort du hast dann und dann dich angemeldet, nicht reagieren und wenn Inkassobüro nach 14tage aus Herfordt kommt schickst nur Kopie von dem Schreiben was hin geschickt hast , mit dem Zusatzt  wie gesehen und geschrieben an sie zurück,per Einschreiben.

So habe ich es gemacht, und die Ruhe liegt in der Kraft


----------



## TimTaylor (3 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hmm, ist Mega-Downloads dicht?
Wollte mich mal wieder Anmelden, um mir was zu ziehen


----------



## HUmax (3 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Nein. Die Seite geht (wieder). Und das anmelden lassen wir doch schön.


----------



## TimTaylor (3 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Seite geht ... mehr schlecht als Recht ... 
Naja, ich teste grad einige Funktionen in VB6, und da ist die Seite 
prädestiniert für. 
_[Unsinn entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## hexelchen (4 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Puh mir fällt ein Stein vom Herzen, ich hatte mich ja dümmlicher Weise auch auf der Seite angemeldet gehabt und erst einen Tag später gemerkt, dass ich ein Abo bestellt hatte und deshalb gleich am selben Tag widerrufen. Ich hatte ja schon Angst, dass die meinem Widerruf widersprechen werden, aber sie haben ihn anerkannt, da er ja zu meinem Glück fristgemäß war. Ich hätte zwar im Zweifelsfall nicht bezahlt wenn was gekommen wäre, immerhin hätten die das mit den Kosten schon besser anzeigen sollen und nicht davon ablenken, nur bin ich schon froh das sich monate lange Mahnungen und der damit verbundene Ärger und seelische Streß mir erspart bleiben.
Wünsche allerdings allen, die mit denen noch Streß haben viel Glück und Durchhaltevermögen! Gebt nicht auf!!!


----------



## Cobra (4 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo,  ich werde seit einiger Zeit von Mega-Downloads mehrfach bedrängt, eine Forderung von 96.-€ zu erfüllen für eine angebliche Leistung, die ich nicht in Anspruch genommen habe. Wegen Verdachts des Computerbetruges habe ich Anzeige bei der Staatsanwaltschaft erstattet. Aus diesem Forum ergibt sich, dass offensichtlich zahlreiche Nutzer auf diese Abzockmasche hereingefallen sind. Was mich dabei stört, ist die Tatsache, dass jeder "Geschädigte" nur wissen will, wie er an dieser unberechtigten Forderung vorbei kommt. Mich stört vielmehr, dass unbescholtene Bürger in diesem Land von [........] aus dem In- und Ausland bedrängt, geänstigt, genötigt und bedroht werden und der Gesetzgeber diesem Treiben offenbar tatenlos zusieht. Angesichts einer stetig steigenden Zunahme von  Internet- und Computer[........] sollte jeder "Geschädigte" Anzeige bei der Polizei oder Staatsanwaltschaft erstatten und zugleich die Bundesministerien für Justiz und Verbraucherschutz informieren und befragen, wie sie das Rechtsschutzbedürfnis ihrer bedrängten Bürger garantieren wollen. Und keinesfalls darf hingenommen werden, dass offensichtlich zwielichtige Anwälte an diesen dubiosen Machenschaften mitwirken.  Gern wüßte ich Eure Meinung dazu und was Ihr ggf. veranlaßt habt.  Danke und freundliche Grüße Cobra


----------



## Berni (4 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Cobra schrieb:


> Gern wüßte ich Eure Meinung dazu und was Ihr ggf. veranlaßt habt.  Danke und freundliche Grüße Cobra



   Hallo Cobra,
  Ich bin 100 prozentig Ihrer Meinung und habe folgendes unternommen.

War      bei der Polizei die mir aber mitteilte die Aussichten einer Anzeige seien      gering.:unzufrieden:

Habe      folgende Software Firmen angeschrieben von denen Ich Lizenzen ihrer      Produkte habe und Beispiele geliefert.
a.)DivX die Rechtsabteilung will sich darum kümmern
  b.)Tune UP es kam eine Email von der Rechtsabteilung. Bin noch mit denen in Kontakt :smile:
  c.)TV Genial Sie wollen sich darum kümmern
  d.)Microsoft nur Gerede mit einem Link zum download von Media Player 11 :wall:

T5F an die Adresse in Wien geschickt. Einschreiben wurde angenommen

      Wenn sich mehr bei den Firmen deren Produkte bei mega-downloads.net angeboten werden beschweren unternehmen diese vielleicht auch etwas.

Warte jetzt auf ein weiteres schreiben des Inkassobüros.

Berni


----------



## prusselise (4 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Ich habe auch Einschreiben sowohl an diese Validea geschickt und an das Inkassobüro. Beide sind angekommen.
Von Validea (megadownloads.net) kam eine Mail. Ich dachte, sie sei relativ persönlich, aber ich hab sie hier im Forum img leichen Wortlaut gefunden. Seitdem hab ich sowieso keine Angst mehr. Immer das gleiche Geplänkel. :roll::roll:


----------



## TimTaylor (5 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Berni schrieb:


> a.)DivX die Rechtsabteilung will sich darum kümmern
> b.)Tune UP es kam eine Email von der Rechtsabteilung. Bin noch mit denen in Kontakt :smile:
> c.)TV Genial Sie wollen sich darum kümmern
> d.)Microsoft nur Gerede mit einem Link zum download von Media Player 11



ich will Dir / euch ja nicht den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen. 
Aber was bitte soll daran Illegal sein, auf Download Adressen zu Verlinken?
Wenn ich meine, ich Verlinke auf meiner Seite zu den o.g. Programmen, wie es Andere "legale" seiten (zdnet, download.de, heise.de) machen, 
warum sollten sich dann oben genannte firmen drum kümmern?
denn die bieten die dateien selbst NICHT zum Download an.
was in meinen Augen eig. noch schlimmer ist, als das Hosten auf eigene Server und dann anbieten.


----------



## Reducal (5 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



WebSurfer schrieb:


> Aber was bitte soll daran Illegal sein, auf Download Adressen zu Verlinken?


Illegal ist das womöglich nicht aber Art und Weise der Bewerbung ist schon arg bedenklich und könnte dazu geeignet sein, einen zivilen Unterlassungs- und Schadensersatzanspruch der eigentlichen Rechteinhaber der Produkte zu begründen. Immerhin wird in bedenklicher Form auch mit dem geschützten Layout der Produkte geworben, nur damit die veräppelten User die kostenpflichtige Mitgliedschaft eingehen. :scherzkeks:


----------



## Berni (5 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



WebSurfer schrieb:


> Aber was bitte soll daran Illegal sein, auf Download Adressen zu Verlinken?
> Wenn ich meine, ich Verlinke auf meiner Seite zu den o.g. Programmen, wie es Andere "legale" seiten (zdnet, download.de, heise.de) machen,
> warum sollten sich dann oben genannte firmen drum kümmern?



   Es ist sicher nicht illegal download Adressen zu verlinken, aber so wie es hier passiert ist es ja wohl offensichtlich drauf ausgelegt jemanden[ edit] 
  Suche in Google nach einem Shareware oder Freeware Programm
--> bezahlter Link in Google mit dem man auf eine Seite eines Herren mit Firmensitz in der Ukraine gelangt (Diese Seite hat doch nur die Aufgabe das ganze etwas zu verschleiern)
--> von hier kommt man dann direkt auf die Anmeldeseite von mega-downloads.net und nicht auf die eigentliche Startseite.
Und dann soll für etwas kostenloses bezahlt werden, indem man nur wiederum einen Link zu einer offiziellen download Seite bereitstellt ?


    Also Ich wäre nicht begeistert wenn mein „Programm“ hier auf diese Weise angeboten würde, und alles unternehmen damit es auf der besagten Webseite nicht mehr aufgelistet wird. 

Denn für mich wäre dies eine Rufschädigung.


Berni


----------



## Cobra (6 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo Berni,  ich teile Deine Auffassung im vollen Umfang und bin schon ein wenig verwundert über manche Rechtsauffassungen im Netz. Ich gehe grundsätzlich davon aus, dass 99,9 % aller Nutzer keine Verträge mit [...........] schließen und mindestens ebenso viele keine Verträge mit den Verantwortlichen der Fa. Mega-Downloads eingehen, die lediglich kassieren wollen, ohne dafür eine reelle Gegenleistung zu erbringen. Im Übrigen weiß ich aus zuverlässigen Quellen, dass deren dubiose Machenschaften nicht etwa nur darauf beschränkt sind, Anbieterseiten zu verlinken, [.........]
Hierbei handelt es sich um [...........]. 
 Jeder ist gut beraten, diese Straftaten anzuzeigen, obwohl die Polizeien überlastet sind und die zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaften regelmäßig notwendige Rechtshilfemaßnahmen unterlassen, weil die Ermittlungen im Ausland umfangreich und die Täter unter den Scheinwohnsitzen nicht greifbar sind. Zudem wird der Unrechtsgehalt als nicht besonders hoch eingestuft, weil in den allermeisten Fällen den Betroffenen noch kein materieller Schaden entstanden ist - bis auf jene, die sich leider haben einschüchtern lassen. Eine Empfehlung am Rande : Überlegt Euch genau, welchen Browser ihr benutzt und deaktiviert die Scripte. In unvermeidlichen Fällen kann man diese temporär erlauben, wenn man sich ganz sicher ist.  Freundliche Grüße Cobra


----------



## Cobra (6 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo an alle,

da meine Texte permanent zensiert werden und inhaltlich nicht mehr das widerspiegeln, was ich nach guten Recherchen mitteilen möchte im Interesse der betroffenen Nutzer, ziehe ich es vor, meinen Account zu löschen.

Ich bitte um Verständnis und grüße Euch vielmals
Cobra


----------



## Heiko (6 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Ist gelöscht.


----------



## Yasmina (7 August 2008)

*Mega-Downloads.net...*

Hallo ihr lieben,ich hoffe ich trage mein anliegen hier an der richtigen stelle vor:-D
Also es geht um dieses Mega-downloads.net.. und zwar ich öffne vor 3 tagen mein email posteingang und hab von denen (warscheinlich ist es euch schon bekannt) Diesen text drin! 


> vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung. Wir hoffen, Sie finden Gefallen an unserem Service. Anbei
> erhalten Sie nun Ihre Rechnung für Ihre bestellte Leistung. Ein Jahreszugang zu w*w.mega-downloads.net
> Die Kosten belaufen sich auf EUR 8,00 (inkl. MwSt.) monatlich, zahlbar 12 Monate im Voraus zu einem Gesamtpreis
> von EUR 96,00 (inkl. MwSt.).
> ...


Es ist nur so,ich war noch nichtmal auf dieser seite,geschweige hab ich mich da angemeldet oder irgendwas bestellt oder runtergeladen..NIX!
Meinen PC benutz nur ich und mein ehemann,und der macht sowas wie im net was runterladen garnicht..es konnte sich also auch niemand andres auf der seite angemeldet haben.Jetzt weiß ich granicht was ich da machen soll,das is doch ne unverschämtheit! Wäre ganz lieb wenn jemand von euch nen rat für mich hat! 
LG yasmina


----------



## Captain Picard (7 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Könnte mir  vorstellen, wo deine  Daten herstammen

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/40365-alphaload-post221341.html#post221341


----------



## Yasmina (7 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

ja aber das wäre ja der hammer.. :wall:!!!! Das könn die doch garnicht machen! Hmm aber wie soll ich mich denn da jetzt verhalten?


----------



## Benutzername01 (7 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Tag.
Bin denen auch auf den Leim gegangen. Habe soeben mit meiner Rechtsschutz telefoniert und die kennen "Mega-Downloads.net" schon sehr gut.
In der Regel werden diese Forderungen nicht eingeklagt, bzw. wäre bis jetzt nicht bekannt geworden. Auf keinen Fall zahlen, da sonst der "Vertrag" wirksam wird.
Als Widerrufsmöglichkeit gibt es Vordrucke der Verbraucherschutzzentrale Bayern.
Schicke das noch heute per Einschreiben dahin und betrachte den Fall damit als erledigt.
P.S.: Sämtliche Schriftwechsel für drei Jahre aufbewahren! (Nur zur Sicherheit)
http://www.verbraucherzentrale-bayern.de/UNIQ121811192329847/link303142A.html


----------



## Wembley (7 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Was man tun kann? Ganz einfach:

1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...chnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkassobrief.html

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

3) Zur Frage, wie man allgemein gesehen reagieren kann:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

4) Diesen Thread lesen

5) Beruhigen und entspannen.

Dann sollten keine Fragen mehr offen sein.


----------



## webwatcher (7 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Benutzername01 schrieb:


> Auf keinen Fall zahlen, da sonst der "Vertrag" wirksam wird.


Unfug, das Geld wäre sinnloserweise  futsch, aber kein wirksamer Vertrag dadurch
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


Benutzername01 schrieb:


> P.S.: Sämtliche Schriftwechsel für drei Jahre aufbewahren! (Nur zur Sicherheit)


Bewahrst  du immer jeden Müll auf?  Die Empfehlungen  der VZen beziehen sich auf halbwegs seriöse Vertragspartner. Glaubst  du ernsthaft, dass die in drei Jahren noch existieren?


----------



## Yasmina (7 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Danke für eure antworten...

Das problem bei mir is ja das ich mit diesem mega-downloads-scheiß granichts zu tun hatte.. wie ich schon beschrieben habe.Also mein ihr ich kann das beruhigt ingnorieren? Ich zahl ja auch net für was das i garnet bestelt hab... so ein mist!:wall:


----------



## webwatcher (7 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Yasmina schrieb:


> Ich zahl ja auch net für was das i garnet bestelt hab...


Richtige Einstellung


----------



## kittycat2003 (7 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Tu am besten gar nix. Ich war blöd genug, diesen Droh-mails zu glauben und zu bezahlen; obwohl wir auch nichts bei mega-downloads.net runtergeladen hatten. Du bekommst den ganzen Driss den die per Abo anbieten auch für lau; z.Bsp. bei Microsoft.
Warum also sollte jemand dafür ein kostenpflichtiges Abo für 96,00€ kaufen?!!
Ich bekam diese mail, das ich ein Abo bei denen gekauft hab auch erst, nachdem die Widerrufsfrist bereits abgelaufen war.
Lies am besten die mails in diesem Forum und sei nicht so blöd wie ich!!!


----------



## jupp11 (7 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



kittycat2003 schrieb:


> Ich bekam diese mail, das ich ein Abo bei denen gekauft hab auch erst, nachdem die Widerrufsfrist bereits abgelaufen war.!


Glaubst du wirklich, nach allem, was du hier im Forum lesen kannst, dass die rechtliche Schritte eingeleitet hätten, weil du eine  *angebliche* Frist versäumt hättest?   Es ist erschreckend, was diese  "Knaben" bei Normalverbrauchern an Ängsten auslösen können.


----------



## happo (8 August 2008)

*Post von validea*

Endlich - am 22.6. Email Mahnung von megaD.

Lange Pause und heute Post von Validea - interessanterweise sollen die in Wien sitzen - ist aber aus Bochum.

Post nicht geöffnet - ANNAHME VERWEIGERT - zurück an Absender. 

Wünsch Euch was
Happo


----------



## Jo123 (8 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

...auch ich bin auf m-downl. reingefallen. Habe denen aber sofort eine e-Mail mit Widerruf geschickt, morgen geht dann nochmals der Widerruf per Post (Einschreiben mit Rückschein) an die angegebene Adresse raus.
Das müsste doch reichen, oder? Die 14-Tage-Frist ist damit locker eingehalten!
Ohne werden die trotzdem eine Rechnung schicken? Hatte keine Lust, den kompletten Thread durchzulesen (bitte habt Verständnis!)...
Zahlen soll man also auf keinen Fall, wie es auch von Verbraucherschützern & Co. heißt, oder??
Falls eine Rechnung kommt, wie soll man am Besten reagieren? Beim 1. Mal wahrscheinlich noch per Brief antworten (nicht bezahlen), bei einem möglichen 2. Mal dann aber nicht mehr, oder??

Wäre für hilfreiche Antworten dankbar!!

VG


----------



## jupp11 (8 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Jo123 schrieb:


> Hatte keine Lust, den kompletten Thread durchzulesen (bitte habt Verständnis!)...


schade, es ist schon alles zigmal durchgekaut


Jo123 schrieb:


> wäre für hilfreiche Antworten dankbar!!


Als Spezialsuperdupersonderextraservice: 

1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

3) Thread lesen, kann absolut nicht schaden


----------



## Jo123 (8 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Vielen Dank!!  @_jupp11_

Ich glaube, ich kenne die Antworten... 


Jo123 schrieb:


> Habe denen aber sofort eine e-Mail mit Widerruf geschickt, morgen geht dann nochmals der Widerruf per Post (Einschreiben mit Rückschein) an die angegebene Adresse raus.
> Das müsste doch reichen, oder? Die 14-Tage-Frist ist damit locker eingehalten!


Ja, das reicht.


Jo123 schrieb:


> Ohne werden die trotzdem eine Rechnung schicken?


Vielleicht - nach dem Motto "Probieren kann man es ja mal..."


Jo123 schrieb:


> Zahlen soll man also auf keinen Fall, wie es auch von Verbraucherschützern & Co. heißt, oder??
> Falls eine Rechnung kommt, wie soll man am Besten reagieren? Beim 1. Mal wahrscheinlich noch per Brief antworten (nicht bezahlen), bei einem möglichen 2. Mal dann aber nicht mehr, oder??


Genau, auf keinen Fall zahlen! Nach der 1. Rechnung am Besten darauf hinweisen, dass man der Vertragserklärung widersprochen hat.

Das dürfte so alles richtig sein, oder?


----------



## happo (8 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



ragtime schrieb:


> Jetzt nervts aber langsam, dass md [ edit]  ist weiß man ja...
> 
> aber wieviele briefe schickt mir inkasso denn noch? heut war der dritte im kasten.... :wall::wall::wall::roll::roll:




Habe heute meinen ersten Validea-Brief bekommen.
Nicht göffnet - Vermerk: Annahme verweigert - zurück an Absender.

So mache ich das auch mit weiteren.

happo


----------



## Mäxmum (8 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Boahh,
ich rege mich über mich selber auf, dass ich so doof war und mich auch noch angemeldet habe und Diivx runtergeladen habe.:wall: Habe denen glich danach eine Mail geschickt mit Wiederrufsrecht....jetzt weiß ich ja was alles kommt.

Rechnung können die mir gar nicht schicken, weil ich ne falsche Adresse ausversehen angegeben habe. Mist. 

Naja, also auch wenn ich mit Sicherheit nichts zahlen werde, da ich mir nachdem ich mich 1 std. durchs Forum gelesen habe nun echt sicher bin, hatte ich das Gefühl mich mitzuteilen 

scheenen abend noch


----------



## jupp11 (8 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Mäxmum schrieb:


> Rechnung können die mir gar nicht schicken, weil ich ne falsche Adresse ausversehen angegeben habe. Mist.


Aber Spam jede Menge..


----------



## Mäxmum (8 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Naja,
was solls... der Spam ist die Bestrafung für meine Dummheit :-p


----------



## reni1 (9 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

au ich habe heute eine Rechnung von mega downloads erhalten da war nur meine Mail Adresse richtig Anschrift war von jemand anderes habe vielleicht einen Fehler gemacht und sie zurückgeschickt aber ich wusste mir nicht zu helfen


----------



## HUmax (9 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Schon mal an löschen gedacht? Sicherlich hast Du denen jetzt auch noch Deine richtige Adresse mitgeteilt? :roll:


----------



## reni1 (9 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

nein das habe ich nicht getan habe die Mail als ungelesen markiert und zurückgeschickt


----------



## dvill (9 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Das hilft aber nur bei Vollmond, wenn man noch eine tote Katze auf den Friedhof vergräbt und gleichzeitig Ostern auf Weihnachten fällt.


----------



## schnucky0684 (10 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Verwirrung pur...

habe heut meine 1. Rechnung von MD bekommen, mich jetzt schon seit 3 Stunden seit unzählige Forums gelesen, und hab noch immer keine genaue Antwort auf meine Gedanklichen Fragen.

1. Soll ich auf die 1. Rechnung einen Widerspruchsemail schreiben? Wenn ja, wie formuliere ich diese am besten?

2. wenn nein, soll ich die Mail löschen und egal was noch so kommt ignorieren oder soll ich lieber alles aufheben, im Falle das ich mich Rechtsberatung holen muss?

3. Soll ich mich mit der Verbraucherzentrale in Verbindung setzen?

Wäre supi, wenn ihr mir dies noch beantworten könntet.

LG und Danke


----------



## HUmax (10 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Schade dass man nichts lesen oder suchen will.

1.) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2.) Das schauen:
Videos von katzenjens

3.) Thread lesen.


----------



## Berni (10 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



schnucky0684 schrieb:


> Verwirrung pur...
> 1. Soll ich auf die 1. Rechnung einen Widerspruchsemail schreiben? Wenn ja, wie formuliere ich diese am besten?
> 
> 2. wenn nein, soll ich die Mail löschen und egal was noch so kommt ignorieren oder soll ich lieber alles aufheben, im Falle das ich mich Rechtsberatung holen muss?
> ...




Zu 1.)
Verbraucher Zentrale Baden - Württemberg (Musterbriefe für mega-downloads.net)
Verbraucherzentrale Baden-Württemberg : Mega-Ärger durch ‚mega-downloads.net’

Zu 2.)
Wenn Du genügend Platz hast.

Zu 3.)
Wäre nicht schlecht, damit die Herren von MD nicht in Vergessenheit geraten.    Meines Wissens übernimmt die Verbraucherzentrale gegen eine geringe Gebühr auch den Schriftverkehr für Dich.


Weiterhin viel Spaß mit MD
Berni


----------



## drachen08 (10 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Noch kleine Anmerkung, nur wenn vom Gericht ein Schreiben kommen würde und da kann man bis zum Nimmerleinstag drauf warten, dann muss man reagieren.

Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg e.V.

Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg e.V.

mega..... steht auf der Liste der vbz.
Sicher den Schriftwechsel.


----------



## HUmax (10 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Ich habe den Eindruck, es wiederholt sich auch hier alles ständig. Neues gibts nicht. Vielleicht sollte dieser Thread auch mal wieder geschlossen werden.


----------



## drachen08 (10 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



HUmax schrieb:


> Ich habe den Eindruck, es wiederholt sich auch hier alles ständig. Neues gibts nicht. Vielleicht sollte dieser Thread auch mal wieder geschlossen werden.




Ja, es wiederholt sich wirklich, weil täglich neue User dazukommen, ängstlich und ratlos sind. Man müsste eigentlich nur mal etwas lesen, in vielen, vielen Foren findet man bereits Antworten und Musterbriefe. 

Wäre evtl. nicht schlecht, wenn dieser mal abgeschlossen würde.


----------



## webwatcher (10 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Solche Schließungen bringen  aus Erfahrung nichts. Ein Thread zu dem Thema wurde bereit geschlossen.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...nloads-net-probleme-rechnungen-mahnungen.html
 Solange ein Thema aktuell ist,   starten Newcomer nach kurzer Ruhepause  einfach neue Threads
  und  der Moderationsaufwand wird noch größer. 
   Auch wenn es länger Mitlesenden auf den Keks geht, es wird jedem Fragesteller 
eine  Antwort gegeben, und  wenn es zum tausendsten Mal dieselben Links auf die Infothreads sind.

PS: Die Threads in diesem Forum Allgemeines  werden von 1000 mal mehr 
Gästen gelesen, als von angemeldeten Usern.


----------



## drachen08 (10 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Solche Schließungen bringen  aus Erfahrung nichts. Ein Thread zu dem Thema wurde bereit geschlossen.
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...nloads-net-probleme-rechnungen-mahnungen.html
> Solange ein Thema aktuell ist,   starten Newcomer nach kurzer Ruhepause  einfach neue Threads
> und  der Moderationsaufwand wird noch größer.
> ...



Allen gerecht zu werden, ist eine Kunst die niemand kann 
Die Einstellung aber ist richtig, auch, wenn manche aus Bequemlichkeit oder.... nicht mal etwas scrollen.


----------



## webwatcher (10 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



drachen08 schrieb:


> auch, wenn manche aus Bequemlichkeit oder.... nicht mal etwas scrollen.


Oftmals ist es pure Panik, die bekanntlich blind macht. Würde  allen ans Herz 
legen, auch DAUs  gegenüber Herz zu zeigen. Nur wenige sind als Experten geboren worden.


----------



## drachen08 (10 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Oftmals ist es pure Panik, die bekanntlich blind macht. Würde  allen ans Herz
> legen, auch DAUs  gegenüber Herz zu zeigen. Nur wenige sind als Experten geboren worden.



Würde dies niemand tun, würde auch niemand antworten. 
Jeder von uns der in eine Falle getappt ist, Rechnung und Drohungen erhält, kennt anfängliche Panik.


----------



## Berni (10 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Solche Schließungen bringen  aus Erfahrung nichts.



   Finde die Entscheidung richtig den Thread weiter laufen zu lassen.
  Denn irgend wann erfrischt (ups erwischt) es jeden.
  Neu dazu gekommene sind weniger beunruhigt wenn die Einträge ein aktuelles Datum haben und nicht schon mehre Monate zurückliegen. :smile:

  Bis bald 
  Berni


----------



## dvill (10 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Achtung, sie kassieren wieder! | suedkurier.de


> Pikant: Auf Mega-downloads.net stößt zum Beispiel, wer über Google nach kostenlosen Pogrammen etwa für Virenschutz oder Internet sucht - aber nur abends nach 20 Uhr oder am Wochenende. "Bei dieser Art von Angeboten fehlt es fast immer an der übereinstimmenden Willenserklärung", stellt K. Th.-M. von der Verbraucherzentrale Baden-Württemberg fest. Eine solche sei aber Voraussetzung für einen gültigen Vertragsschluss - ebenso wie eine formal richtige Widerrufsbelehrung. Und die muss in Textform, also beispielsweise per E-Mail zugehen.


----------



## reni1 (10 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

ich bin auch erst auf diese Seite gekommen als ich betroffen war und fand es gut das die berichte neueren datums waren und nicht alt und überholt mal eine dumme frage wie ist es wenn man einfach seine Mail Adresse ändert ?hat mein Mann vorgeschlagen wir haben da ja keine Erfahrung ob es hilft


----------



## drachen08 (10 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



reni1 schrieb:


> mal eine dumme frage wie ist es wenn man einfach seine Mail Adresse ändert ?hat mein Mann vorgeschlagen wir haben da ja keine Erfahrung ob es hilft



keine Frage kann dumm sein 
Mail-Adi ändern ergibt keinen Sinn, das wird die Abz.... auch nicht daran hindern weiterhin und willkürlich Mahnungen zu verschicken.
Hat man z.B. Security-Prog., könnte man dies blocken.


----------



## TimTaylor (10 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Naja, man könnte ja auch ANONYME EINWEG EMAIL Adressen Verwenden 
trash-mail.com | Die Wegwerf-Email-Adresse | Email anonym empfangen zum Bleistift.
nur ich habe Festgestellt, das die bei einigen auf der Blacklist Stehen :sun:


----------



## bernhard (10 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Nicht in jedes Feld, was aufpoppt, gleich persönliche Daten reinzuschreiben, reicht für den Anfang.


----------



## reni1 (10 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

habe ich auch nicht getan meine Adresse und Telefonnr. habe ich nie bekannt gegeben 
würde ich auch nie tun.ich war auch nicht auf dieser seite weil mich sowas nicht interesiert


----------



## Antiscammer (10 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Ich nehme jetzt mal an, die haben nur Deine Mailadresse, nicht aber Deine Hausadresse (sonst hättet Ihr schon längst Post bekommen).

Solange Ihr denen Eure Hausadresse nicht freiwillig gebt, kriegen die die auch nicht.
Also braucht man nur die Mails zu ignorieren. Das geht z.B. gut mit einem Spamfilter. Die meisten Freemail-Provider bieten das an.
Oder man definiert in Outlook oder Thunderbird eine Filterregel, dass Mails vom Absender "megadownloads" oder wie auch immer gleich gelöscht werden.


----------



## Jo123 (12 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hab gerade eine Bestätigung meines Widerrufs per e-Mail bekommen... 


			
				Mail von Mega-Downloads schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrte/r Herr **********,
> wir bedauern dass wir Sie nicht als Kunde gewinnen konnten und bestätigen hiermit Ihren fristgerechten Widerruf.
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
> Mega-Downloads.net


Nach allem, was ich hier gelesen habe, hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass M.-D. den Widerruf gleich beim ersten Mal (per e-Mail) akzeptiert - obgleich ich die 2-Wochen-Frist natürlich eingehalten habe.

Also an alle anderen hier: Wehrt Euch gegen M.-D. und gebt nicht klein bei! Anscheinend lohnt es sich...


----------



## drachen08 (12 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Jo123 schrieb:


> Hab gerade eine Bestätigung meines Widerrufs per e-Mail bekommen...
> 
> Nach allem, was ich hier gelesen habe, hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass M.-D. den Widerruf gleich beim ersten Mal (per e-Mail) akzeptiert - obgleich ich die 2-Wochen-Frist natürlich eingehalten habe.
> 
> Also an alle anderen hier: Wehrt Euch gegen M.-D. und gebt nicht klein bei! Anscheinend lohnt es sich...



Damit ist dennoch nicht auszuschließen, dass nicht eines Tages wieder eine Forderung erhoben wird, kann man nur hoffen. Drück dir die Daumen. 

Wie wir alle im Forum sagen:WEHR EUCH gegen Abz..... jeder Art.


----------



## Steuermann (12 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



awsed schrieb:


> hi leute
> _ full quote gekürtzt modinfo _


*Diese [ edit] firma ist bei den Verbraucherverbänden bekannt !*
*Es gibt bei den Verbraucherzentralen einen Vordruck zum runterladen, speziell gegen  - mega-downloads.net- !*

*Einen Anwalt einschalten kostet nur unnötig Geld !*
*Wenn der Eintreiber von mege-downloads.net, die Firma *
*VALIDEA in Wien, Am Spitz 2-3* 
*ihre angebliche Forderungen nicht zurück nimmt,*
*dann sofort eine Betrugsanzeige bei der nächsten Polizeidienststelle erstatten.*
*Dann schaltet sich sich auch der Staatsanwalt ein, denn [ edit] firmen schmecken den Staatsanwälten besonders .............*


----------



## Captain Picard (12 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Steuermann schrieb:


> *Es gibt bei den Verbraucherzentralen einen Vordruck zum runterladen, speziell gegen  - mega-downloads.net- !*


Auch Verbraucherzentralen sind nicht gefeit dagegen Unsinn zu empfehlen 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html
insbesondere der letzte Absatz


			
				Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Wichtig ist aber den Anbietern nicht auch noch durchs schreibseln die Datensätze zu verfeinern. Also nicht mehr Daten -insbesondere die Adresse rausrücken- als die Gegenseite eh schon hat. Vollständige Adressdatensätze in den falschen Händen führen nicht nur zu Belästigungen per Brief sondern könnten auch für weitere Projekte eingesetzt werden.


----------



## drachen08 (12 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Steuermann schrieb:


> *Diese [ edit] firma ist bei den Verbraucherverbänden bekannt !*
> *Es gibt bei den Verbraucherzentralen einen Vordruck zum runterladen, speziell gegen  - mega-downloads.net- !*
> 
> *Einen Anwalt einschalten kostet nur unnötig Geld !*
> ...



Gehe davon aus, dass so oder so kein Anwalt erfordlich ist, da diverse Betreiber solcher Seiten genau wissen, dass das rechtswidrig ist - was sie da tun. Nur solange sich User einschüchtern lassen und wenn es nur ein Bruchteil derer sind, haben die Abz..... schon was erreicht: Money.......


----------



## Reducal (12 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Steuermann schrieb:


> Betrugsanzeige bei der nächsten Polizeidienststelle erstatten....schmecken den Staatsanwälten besonders .............


Das mag sein, wenn du Österreicher bist. Die meisten hier leben aber in Deutschland und da hält sich das Interesse der Strafverfolger in mikroskopisch kleinen Dosen, da das Angebot eben aus Österreich (sorry, Dubai) stammt.


----------



## Steuermann (12 August 2008)

*Wehrt Euch  !*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Auch Verbraucherzentralen sind nicht gefeit dagegen Unsinn zu empfehlen
> 
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html
> insbesondere der letzte Absatz


-----------------------
*Es geht doch lediglich darum, den Internet-[edit] das Leben schwer zu machen !*
*Hier müssen sich die Geschädigten wehren und wenn nötig diese *
*Schädlinge anzeigen !*
*Jede Polizeistation nimmt Anzeigen  gegen solche [edit]entgegen und das ganz kostenlos !*


----------



## jupp11 (12 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Die freuen sich riesig, Postfächer in Wien und  der Freihandelszone in den  Vereinigten Emiraten  zu ärgern.  
Meinst  du die Polizei beschäftigt James Bond?

 Hast du eigentlich jemals  den Hauptthread  mal wirklich gründlich von vorne gelesen?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...nloads-net-probleme-rechnungen-mahnungen.html


----------



## Steuermann (13 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Die freuen sich riesig, Postfächer in Wien und der Freihandelszone in den Vereinigten Emiraten zu ärgern.
> Meinst du die Polizei beschäftigt James Bond?
> 
> Hast du eigentlich jemals den Hauptthread mal wirklich gründlich von vorne gelesen?
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...nloads-net-probleme-rechnungen-mahnungen.html


--
*VALIDEA  Am Spitz 2-3  1210 Wien *
*Also keine Briefkastenfirma.*

*Den Eingangsthread habe ich auch gelesen Herr Oberlehrer .*

*Da ja hier viele Worteinstellungen gelöscht werden, schreibe ich einfach, daß diese liebenswürdigen Abkassierer mit allen Mitteln bekämpft werden müssen und genau das mache ich auch !*

*###*


----------



## drachen08 (13 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Steuermann schrieb:


> --
> *schreibe ich einfach, daß diese liebenswürdigen Abkassierer mit allen Mitteln bekämpft werden müssen!*



:dafuer::dafuer::dafuer::bash:


Kein einziger Abz.... darf durch die Maschen kommen!


----------



## Susi1024 (13 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo Ich bin neu hier.
 Ich hab jetzt eigenlich mal eine ganz simple Frage.
 Fehlt es dieser Seite nicht an etwas sehr einfachem ,nämlich der e-mail bestätigung? 
Bei mir war es so:
 -icq bei google gesucht 
-aufs erste ergebnis geklickt
 -preis nicht gesehen und gedacht umsonst 
-falsche daten eingegeben und bestätigt 
-sich geärgert ,das man ne werbe-mail erhält und ungelesen GELÖSCHT!! -16 tage später gemerkt,dass man reingefallen ist. 
-drohungen mit ip adresse und betrugsvorwurf

 Ich habe die mail zwar bekommen,diese aber nie bestätigt und sofort gelöscht!
 Bei jedem anderen Anbieter muss man doch ne e-mail bestätigung durchführen!
 Was ist,wenn sich mal wircklich jemand bei der e-mail adresse vertippt?

Nagut der hat glück. Aber die können dann doch nicht einfach den anderen nerven! Die bloße Eingabe von Daten(wahrscheinlich sogar falschen) kann doch nie zum Vertragsabschluss ausreichen. 
Selbst für dieses Forum musste Ich mit der e-mail einen Bestätigungslink ausführen. 
Und es ist umsonst.

Und wenn man ne e-mail mit bestätigunglink einer seite bekommt,wo man sich nicht angemeldet hat und diesen dann auchnoch ausführt ist man doch selber schuld.


----------



## HUmax (13 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Susi1024 schrieb:


> -aufs erste ergebnis geklickt
> -preis nicht gesehen und gedacht umsonst
> -falsche daten eingegeben und bestätigt


Machst Du das immer so? Falsche Daten überall angeben?


----------



## drachen08 (13 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

So pauschal wie du schreibst,ist dies - auch nicht mit einer Bestätigung.

Denen ist es egal - ob du Widerspruch einlegst, die stören sich nicht daran und machen fleißig weiter. Machmal hat man Glück und ist wochenlang Ruhe und dann kommen die mit neuen Forderungen und Drohungen.
Auch wenn man den Link bestätigt hat, heißt es nicht unbedingt dass das ein  wirksamer Vertragsabschluß ist. 
Fernabsatzgesetz (siehe im Netz) ist ein wesentlicher Punkt, der deutlich erkennbar sein und bestätigt muss.

Preise müssen deutlich hervorgehoben werden, die einen Vertragsabschluß kenntlich machen. Meistens soll ein überdimensionales Bild die wahren Hintergründe verschleiern.

Wichtig ist, wenn es Abz.... sind (siehe diverse Listen im Netz), nicht zahlen. 

Kommt ein Mahnbescheid vom Gericht, muss man Widerspruch einlegen und dann sind die Abz.... an der Reihe.
So sieht ein Mahnbescheid aus: 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html


----------



## Susi1024 (13 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Natürlich nicht!
Aber wenn es umsonst ist gebe Ich nie meine korekten daten  ein.
Meisten werden die dann zu Werbezwecken weiterverwendet.

Bei sämlichen Foren könnte ich ja meinen kompletten lebenslauf hinterlegen.

Mach Ich aber nicht.


----------



## Susi1024 (13 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Die Meinen mir ja Nachweisen zu können,das Ich :

-die Preise gesehen hätte
-den "Dienst" ja schon genutzt hätte weil Ich icq gesucht habe. GESUCHT!!!
-bewusst nicht die Widerrufsfrist nicht eingehalten hätte
-falsche daten in betrügerrischer absicht gemacht hätte. 

Ok die wissen,das Ich bei google nach icq gesucht habe und über den link auf
 die Siete gelangt bin. Na Und?!

Über ip adresse können die ja nichts machen. Und meine adresse und namen haben die auch nicht.

Die müssten mich für Ernie aus der Sesamstrasse halten.
Und Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen,dass eine Reale Person so heisst.

Könnte Ich da nicht einfach meinen e-mail account abmelden?

Oder werden die dann behaupten, Ich würde mich der Strafe entziehen und dürfen dann meine adresse über ip nummer erhalten.


----------



## sascha (13 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



> und dürfen dann meine adresse über ip nummer erhalten.



wie soll das funktionieren?

IP-Adresse nur - und nur - für Strafverfolger | Augsblog.de


----------



## Susi1024 (13 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



sascha schrieb:


> wie soll das funktionieren?
> 
> IP-Adresse nur - und nur - für Strafverfolger | Augsblog.de





Aber ist es seit 2008 nicht so,dass der Anschlußinhaber für alles haftet?

Oder gilt das nur für Urheberrechtsverletzung?

Wenn die jemanden tatsächlich nachweisen können,dass ein Vertragsabschluss erkenntlich war, warum zögern die dann noch?

Sicher werden die keine Adresse beim Internetanbieter anfordern.
Es gibt ja noch reichlich mehr "Kunden".
Und die wollen auch ihren service.

Aber die können ja behaupten,dass sich jemand bewusst über meinen Anschluss dort angemeldet hat um andere zu schädigen.
Was natürlich gelogen wäre.
Wenn jetzt aber jemand behauptet sich nicht angemeldet zu haben,dann muss es ja jemand anderes gewesen sein. 
Unwahrscheinlich,dass das auchnoch über meinen Anschluss passiert. 

Ich weiss ja nicht ,wie weit die wircklich gehen.


----------



## Paul007 (13 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Warum bombardiert Ihr nicht die 

business ät postbank.de

mit Beschwerden über Ihren Kunden, E-Mail mit Links zu Verbraucherzentrale, Foren, Berichten über MD im Web, usw.! 

Bankwechsel soll angeblich auch mit Aufwand verbunden sein. Die PB reagierte übrigens erst auf die zweite Mail, in der ich auf erstere verwies!

Mal schauen wie lange sich Banken für solche Firmen prost....iren. In der vergangenheit soll es ja auch schon Bankwechsel gegeben haben.

Paul

PS: Für die Inkassopost mache ich mir sogar den Aufwand "ZURÜCK" draufzuschreiben und werfe diese Briefe *persönlich *ungeöffnet zurück in den gelben Kasten der Post.

*den gesamten Hauptthread zu lesen ist wirklich zu empfehlen*


----------



## drachen08 (13 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Paul007 schrieb:


> *den gesamten Hauptthread zu lesen ist wirklich zu empfehlen*




Ist SUPER...........................:-D:-D:-D:-D


----------



## jupp11 (13 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Steuermann schrieb:


> schreibe ich einfach, daß diese liebenswürdigen Abkassierer mit allen Mitteln bekämpft werden müssen und genau das mache ich auch ![/B]


Tu das, berichte uns auch wann und wo  die Verhaftungen stattfinden.  Auf jeden Fall die  
gesamte Presse drauf ansetzen.  ( Vor allem Bild) 
Ein Mann allein gegen das dunkle Reich der Nutzlosanbieter...


----------



## Captain Picard (14 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Susi1024 schrieb:


> Sicher werden die keine Adresse beim Internetanbieter anfordern.


Können sie gar nicht, lies das doch bitte mal endlich
IP-Adresse nur - und nur - für Strafverfolger | Augsblog.de
Die haben meine IP-Adresse | Augsblog.de

Die Herren Nutzlosanbieter scheuen Gerichte und Strafverfolgungsbehörden  wie der Teufel das Weihwasser.
Und selbst  wenn sie die Adresse hätten, würde sich an der  Unrechtmäßigkeit der Forderungen kein Jota ändern. 
Was gibt also Anlass zu der übergroßen  Besorgnis?



Susi1024 schrieb:


> Ich weiss ja nicht ,wie weit die wircklich gehen.


Kalletaler-Dreieck.de - Das "Kalletaler Dreieck": Formulierungshilfe zum Geldeintreiben - Eine Satire - Startseite


----------



## drachen08 (14 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Die Herren Nutzlosanbieter scheuen Gerichte und Strafverfolgungsbehörden  wie der Teufel das Weihwasser.



Man gut so und je mehr A...... man auf die Füsse treten kann, desto besser.  :-D:-D


----------



## Cybeer (15 August 2008)

*Rechnung 96€ von Mega Download*

Hallo,

ich bin vor ein paar Tagen von einer anderen Internetseite mit diesm Link [noparse]DivX Player Download - Mega-Downloads.net [/noparse]auf mega download weitergeleitet worden um den Divx Player zu downloaden. Habe leider übersehen dass es sich auf dieser seite um ein Jahreabo handelt.
Heute habe ich eine rechnung über 96 euro erhalten.

Sehr geehrter Herr XXXXXX,

vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung. Wir hoffen, Sie finden Gefallen an unserem Service. Anbei
erhalten Sie nun Ihre Rechnung für Ihre bestellte Leistung. Ein Jahreszugang zu [noparse]www.mega-downloads.net.[/noparse]
Die Kosten belaufen sich auf EUR 8,00 (inkl. MwSt.) monatlich, zahlbar 12 Monate im Voraus zu einem Gesamtpreis
von EUR 96,00 (inkl. MwSt.).

Bitte überweisen Sie daher den offenen Betrag von EUR 96,00 (inkl. MwSt.) innerhalb der
nächsten 10 Tage auf das unten angeführte Konto.

Bitte beachten Sie dass unsere Verrechnung über die Validea GmbH erfolgt,
benutzen Sie daher ausschließlich folgende Kontodaten:

Inhaber: Validea GmbH

Bank: Postbank
KontoNr.: [.......]
BLZ: 70010080

Verwendungszweck: XXXXXXXXX

Für Zahlungen außerhalb Deutschlands verwenden Sie bitte folgende Daten:

IBAN: XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
BIC/SWIFT: XXXXXXX

Achtung:
Um Ihre Zahlung eindeutig zuweisen zu können, geben Sie bitte als Verwendungszweck unbedingt Ihre RechnungsNr. XXXXXXXX an.

Im Mailanhang finden Sie Ihre Rechnung im PDF-Format.

Bei offenen Fragen steht Ihnen unser kompetentes Support Team unter folgenden
Kontaktmöglichkeiten zur Verfügung:
Telefon: 0043 18 9400 50
Fax: 0043 18 904 05 21
E-Mail: [email protected]

Abschließend wünschen wir Ihnen viel Vergnügen mit unserem Service.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihr Mega-Downloads.net Team


Mir kommt dass aber alles ein bischen kurios vor da man bei der anmelden nur sehr schlecht erkennen kann dass es sich um ein Abo handelt.
Meint ihr ich soll trotzdem zahlen? Weil angemeldet hab ich mich ja, das weiß ich noch aber leider halt total überlesen dass es sich um ein Abo handelt.

MFG Cybeer


----------



## Sandamer (15 August 2008)

*VALIDEA/ Mega download die ZWEITE*

Hallo Ihr Lieben...

Also mein Papa und ich haben folgendes Problem...
Wir wollten uns beide auf unseren Laptop Openoffice downloaden.
sind auf Megadownloads gelandet.
Ich habe bis heute nix erhalten.
Mein Papa hat:
1. am 01.07 eine Email bekommen als Rechnung, dass er da auf der Seite ein Abo abgeschlossen hat. (GUT er war auf der Seite, ist aber wieder gegangen, hat nix abgeschlossen)
2. am 15.07 kam die 1 Mahnung auch per Email
3. am 06.08 kam die letzte Mahnung

So wie geht das nun weiter?
Einspruch geht ja nicht mehr, gegen was auch, er hat ja nix abgeschlossen.
aber im gegensatz zu vielen andren, stimmt sein Geb. datum und auch die Adresse und alles..

Kann mir jmd. mal sagen, wie das nun weitergeht?Kommt da noch was?
Zahlen werden wir nichts.
Danke euch

Sara


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

ich will auch mal 



jupp11 schrieb:


> 1) Das lesen:
> Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de
> 
> 2) Das schauen:
> ...


----------



## BigMarv90 (15 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo!
Bin auch auf den { edit]  reingefallen.Bin zwar noch 17 jahre alt werde aber in 3 monaten 18. hab am 15.08.08 die rechnung bekommen, hab erst gedacht das sich jemand dort mit meiner email adresse eingeloggt hat und hab den darauf eine email geschickt hier ist sie:




> Sehr geehrtes Mega-Downloads.net Team,
> 
> Ich möchte ihnen hiermit mitteilen das ich  auf ihrer Website keinen Account besitze und mein Name mit dem in der Email  angegeben Daten nicht übereinstimmt. Daher war ich auch sehr geschockt das ich  auf einmal von ihnen eine Rechnung geschickt bekommen habe in der ich 96,00€ zu  begleichen hätte. Deshalb möchte ich das sie die IP überprüfen lassen, da diese  Email Adresse ohne mein einverständnis benutzt worden ist. Auch noch möchte ich  sie darauf hinweisen das ich erst 17 Jahre alt bin.
> 
> ...


Hab dann aber mal durch meine alten mails gestöbert und herausgefunden das ich mich da doch mal angemeldet hatte allerding unterm falschen namen und falschem Alter. Was ich dort gedowloadet habe wusste ich schon garnicht mehr bin wohl über google oder so dahingekommen.Wusste da aber auch nicht das man was zu bezahlen hat, sonst hätte ich es ja uch nicht gemacht. Bekomm ich da jetzt probleme da ich ihnen mit meinem Rechtsanwalt gedroht habe? Oder ist dies alles nichtig da ich noch bedingt geschäftsfähig bin?


----------



## jupp11 (15 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

3) Den Hauptthread lesen, vor allem das vorletzte Posting
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...leme-rechnungen-mahnungen-131.html#post240885

4) zur Frage der Minderjährigkeit 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...tragsfallen-versteckte-kosten.html#post131430

5) ob  man überhaupt schreiben  sollte 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Wenn  das nicht reicht, gibt es den Weg zur Verbraucherzentrale oder Anwalt,
persönliche Rechtsberatung ist verboten.


----------



## killemonster (16 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

hi leidensgenossen!
bei mir sieht es auch nicht anders aus.hab als
1. eine anmeldung bekommen, (die ich heute erst entdeckt habe) wo ich mich definitiv nicht angemeldet habe, weil ich sie heute erst geöffnet habe
2.eine nett verpackte rechnung, die ich widerrufen habe (wobei das widerrufsrecht schon abgelaufen war)
3. erste mahnung per mail
4. zweite mahnung per mail mit falschem geburtstdatum etc.
5.und heute ist dei letzte mahnung vor übergabe an das inkassobüro eingetrudelt
und da wollte ich einfach nur mal fragen ,ob da bisher echt nichts weiter passiert ist? oder terrorisieren die einen noch weiter bis zum gerichtlichen mahnbescheid?

mfg:-D


----------



## Captain Picard (16 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



killemonster schrieb:


> oder terrorisieren die einen noch weiter bis zum gerichtlichen mahnbescheid?



erst kommt das hier 
 Das "Kalletaler Dreieck": Formulierungshilfe zum Geldeintreiben - :scherzkeks:


----------



## ahess2003 (17 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

halli hallo, 
so die Rechnung per mail ist jetzt auch endlich gekommen. Haben anscheinend meine komplette Adresse wo auch immer die die her haben. habe mich wie schon erwähnt nicht dort angemeldet. Na ja, jetzt beginnt der Nervenmarathon. 
Ciao Andrea


----------



## dvill (17 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Nervenmarathon, wegen der Papp-Kulissen-Schieber?


----------



## ahess2003 (17 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Nein, wegen dem überfülltem Briefkasten. 
Andrea


----------



## Steuermann (17 August 2008)

*AW: Rechnung 96€ von Mega Download*



Cybeer schrieb:


> _[Vollzitat entfernt. (bh)]_


-------------------------------------------------------
_[Beratung im konkreten Einzelfall entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## wahlhesse (17 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Kann man, muss man aber nicht. 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Steuermann (17 August 2008)

*##### Löschung #####*



Steuermann schrieb:


> -------------------------------------------------------
> _[Beratung im konkreten Einzelfall entfernt. (bh)]_


 
*Vielen Dank für die Löschung  !*
Den  gelöschten Musterbrief kann JEDER bei der vs.bw runterladen !!

*Was soll also der Wind ?*
*Wenn die Meinungsfreiheit so eingeengt wird , lohnt sich hier keine weitere Aktivität .*

*xxxxx*


----------



## bernhard (17 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Wer sich nicht auskennt, sollte sich mit öffentlichen Äußerungen zurückhalten:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rech...-weit-darf-rechtsberatung-in-foren-gehen.html
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...h-rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz.html#post241572


----------



## Igorschulz (20 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo,
ich (bzw meine Freundin) muss mich leider der unendlichen reihe an Opfern hier anschließen. Es gibt bei mir jedoch das problem, dass meine Freundin die rechnung in Emailform bereits gelöscht hat, und ich daher dieser nun nicht widerrufen kann. Meine Freundin hat bei den Angaben dort jedoch nur unsere spammail angegeben und die restlichen Sachen mit reichlich Fantasie ausgefüllt.

Nun nochmal kurz die Frage: Kann Mega Downloads sicher net über unseren Anbieter Tcom die richtigen daten ( Name, Anschrift,etc) erfahren (also die sache mit IP Addy ) ?

Die Frage ist ja allgemein gestellt also wäre es net wenn sie einer beantworten würde... 

MfG


----------



## jupp11 (20 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Igorschulz schrieb:


> Nun *nochmal *kurz die Frage: Kann Mega Downloads sicher net über unseren Anbieter Tcom die richtigen daten ( Name, Anschrift,etc) erfahren (also die sache mit IP Addy ) ?]


Als Sonderservice zum 361. Mal 

IP-Adresse nur - und nur - für Strafverfolger | Augsblog.de
Die haben meine IP-Adresse | Augsblog.de


----------



## dvill (20 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

mega-downloads: So funktioniert die Falle | Augsblog.de


----------



## Wolf666 (20 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Toll! Schon 230 Posts und es werden mit Sicherheit 300, 400, 500. Die "Gegenseite" schläft halt nicht, wie ich schon woanders festgestellt habe. Obwohl selbst für mental eingeschränkte Leute hier alles klar wie Kloßbrühe erklärt wurde, kommt immer wieder dieses "Hilfe, was soll ich nur machen", mit denen die Foren zugespamt werden um ihre Wirkung einzudämmen. Na wer mag denn daran wohl interessiert sein???

Also noch einmal, obwohl fast aussichtslos: Es besteht auch nicht im Mindesten der allergeringste Handlungsbedarf derartige Bettelbriefe ernstzunehmen. Selbst archivieren wäre zu viel der Ehre. Nichts ist nötig.
Außer einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid widersprechen, aber das ist so wahrscheinlich, als wenn Mars und Venus zusammen auf die Erde krachen.

Verbraucherzentralen, Anwälte, Polizisten wollen natürlich auch in ihrer Daseinsberechtigung wahrgenommen werden, aber glaubt mir, die haben noch jede Menge anderer Betätigunsfelder.


----------



## webwatcher (20 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Diskussion über me too Posterei bitte dort führen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...warum-wird-immer-wieder-dasselbe-gefragt.html


----------



## Susi1024 (20 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Ich frage mich nur,wie solche Seiten so lange existieren können.  Als Ich die Mega-rechnung bekam ,bin Ich erst da auf die Idee gekommen, mal danach zu googlen. Gewundert hat mich,dass die Beiträge älter als 1Jahr sind.   Nagut es wird ja immer vor [........] gewarnt. Nur die meisten machen sich erst gedanken darüber,wenns zu spät ist.  Und da soviele neue Opfer sich melden und beschweren,frage Ich mich,warum man solche Seiten bei entdecken nicht einfach Dicht macht.   Hat noch niemand den "[........]MELDEBUTTON" erfunden?   Ich habe irgendwie den Drang, dagegen etwas zu unternehmen! Und viele andere sicherlich auch!


----------



## sascha (20 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



> Ich habe irgendwie den Drang, dagegen etwas zu unternehmen! Und viele andere sicherlich auch!



Dann tu das auch. Informiere deine Familie, deine Freunde, deine Arbeitskollegen, Mitschüler, Verwandte, Nachbarn. Sag ihnen, dass im Internet Trickser, Abzocker und Bauernfänger lauern. Erkläre ihnen, dass man nicht in jedes dämliche Formular seine kompletten Daten eintragen muss. Dass man beim Lesen von Worten wie "Inkassobüro" oder "Schufa" nicht gleich jedem Abzocker das Geld in den H... schieben muss. Dass es gilt, sparsam mit seinen Daten umzugehen. Und dass man gesundes Misstrauen an den Tag legen muss. Immer. Und überall.

Sag das zehn Leute, die wiederum zehn Leute informieren. Schon gibt es hundert potenzielle Opfer weniger. Eigentlich ist es ganz einfach, oder?


----------



## gruenerzwerg (21 August 2008)

*Mail von Mega Downloads- Wie geht es weiter?*

Hallo an Euch,

gerade bekam ich eine Email von Mega Downloads, ist ja, wie ich gesehen habe schon ein bekanntest Thema bei Euch. 
Was mich nun interessiert, wie ist es ausgegangen? Was soll ich machen, bzw. lassen?

Nichts tun? Brief von der Verbraucherzentrale nutzen? Abwarten? 

Also habe gerade geschaut, war meines Wissens nie auf deren Seite, meine IP- Adresse mit der sie ja meinen Rechner ausfindig machen wollen, wechselt nach Neustart des Routers.

Auch wenn ihr das Thema wirklich schon zich mal diskutiert habt, wäre ich über eine Nachricht sehr dankbar.


----------



## Captain Picard (21 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

zum 473. Mal 

1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

3) http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

4) Thread lesen


----------



## Susi1024 (22 August 2008)

*AW: Mail von Mega Downloads- Wie geht es weiter?*



gruenerzwerg schrieb:


> Hallo an Euch,
> 
> gerade bekam ich eine Email von Mega Downloads, ist ja, wie ich gesehen habe schon ein bekanntest Thema bei Euch.
> Was mich nun interessiert, wie ist es ausgegangen? Was soll ich machen, bzw. lassen?
> ...




War mir anfangs auch unsicher.

[edit] 

Und wenns wircklich nervt ,geh zum Anwalt.
Würde wahrscheinlich nur ne Woche dauern,bis Forderungen eingestellt werden.

Würd mich nichtmal mehr wundern,wenn die bei Jemanden der 
denen sagt:"Hallo Ich wusste ,dass es was kostet." irgentwas anderes machen.

Das macht denen nur unnötig Arbeit und ist unnötiger Zeitaufwand.Und der kostet.
Denn selbst da müsste man nachweisen,dass du es warst und nicht irgentein Scherzkeks.


----------



## Wolf666 (22 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Laut deren AGB gilt das Recht am Ort des Firmensitzes, in diesem Fall die Vereinigten Arabischen Emirate. Ist dem so?

Ich hatte in einem Post, der allerdings gleich wieder gelöscht wurde, - zugegebener Maßen nicht ganz ernsthaft - angefragt, ob dann in einem möglichen Strafverfahren wegen Betrugs evtl. auch islamisches Strafrecht zur Anwendung käme. Möchte es aber nicht weiter ausmalen.


----------



## Captain Picard (22 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Wolf666 schrieb:


> Laut deren AGB gilt das Recht am Ort des Firmensitzes, in diesem Fall die Vereinigten Arabischen Emirate. Ist dem so?


Nein, ist eine Freihandelszone, in der de facto überhaupt kein Recht gilt,
was aber in beide Richtungen gilt.
Warum verziehen sich  die Brüder wohl sonst dahin. Es geht nicht darum 
mit gesetzlichen Mitteln zu arbeiten, sondern mit haltlosen und dummdreisten Forderungen
unerfahrene User zur Zahlung zu pressen. Deswegen setzt  man die Undercover Tarnung 
exotischer Adressen ein.


----------



## Wolf666 (22 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo,
das war auch mehr rhetorisch. Gerichtsstand ist bislang immer noch der Ort des Geschäftssitzes. Allein deswegen wären diese schwachsinnigen Forderungen vor einem deutschen Gericht gar nicht einklagbar.
Das mit dem islamischen Strafrecht war natürlich ironisch gemeint. Wenn es nicht so ankam, ein Sorry dafür.


----------



## Wolf666 (22 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

...im Umkehrschluss sind diese Firmen natürlich auch nicht so ohne Weiteres von Deutschland aus zu belangen.


----------



## Captain Picard (22 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Wolf666 schrieb:


> .nicht so ohne Weiteres


 Tarnbriefkästen in einer  rechtsfeien Zone sind überhaupt nicht zu belangen.
Die Stas  tun sich halt schwer damit (falls sie es überhaupt wollen) die Verbindung zu den hessischen Beduinen gerichtsfest nachzuweisen. 

Die Spekulierei darüber ist darüberhinaus  wenig zielführend. Das Bestreben dieses Threads  besteht darin, User aufzuklären und  nicht  wenig erfolgversprechende Detektivvorarbeit   für die Strafermittlungbehörden zu leisten, die selbst bei Erfolg  letztendlich  doch nur auf Einstellung der Verfahren auslaufen würde. 

Das Durcheinanderwürfeln  von Strafrecht und  Zivilrecht verwirrt nur die Leser.


----------



## ahess2003 (22 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

hi heute das, die email adresse hab ich mein lebtag noch nicht gehört. Na ja die angebliche Anmeldung war ja auch 10 Tage vor deren Login daten email. Sind die dämlich?





> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> Wir haben Sie bereits bei der Anmeldemaske neben dem Eingabefeld über die Kostenpflicht des Abonnements und auch über das Widerrufsrecht informiert. Weiters haben Sie unsere AGB durchgelesen und auch akzeptiert, somit wurden Sie über die Vertragsbedingungen bestens in Kenntnis gesetzt.
> 
> ...


----------



## jupp11 (22 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



ahess2003 schrieb:


> Sind die dämlich?


Wenn du damit die Betreiber meinst:  nein, deren  Erwerbstrieb  zeugt von brutaler Cleverness. 
Wenn du die Spamprogramme meinst, die diesem Mist versenden:  auch nein, 
Programme sind nicht dämlich sondern nur unvollkommen


----------



## Verzweifelt!!! (22 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo! 
Ich hab mich hier angemeldet, damit ihr mir helfen könnt!!!

Also auch ich habe von megadownloads eine Rechnung und auch schon die erste Mahnung bekommen. *heul*:unzufrieden:
Und sie drohen mir, dass sie ja meine Nummer vom Pc haben und alles nachweißbar ist.
Außerdem stimmt es, ich habe ein falsches Geburtsdatum usw. angegeben,  aber ich habe keinen Service angefordert oder irgendein Programm downgeloadet, soweit ich weiß. Ich habe sogar einen falschen Namen angegeben, aber nicht auf dieser Seite.  Ich weiß nur leider nicht mehr wo.:wall:
Ich glaube, ich kannte diese Seite noch nicht einmal. 

Ich bin zwar erst 14, habe aber trotzdem riesen Schiss!
Wassoll ich jetzt tun? 
Ich kann die ganzen Mahnungen die kommen werden doch nicht alle ignorieren???
Könnte es ( irgendwie) sein, dass ich doch zahlen muss?
Könnte ich denn irgendwie nachprüfen, ob ich da wirklich war und was downgeloadet habe? ( So gut ist mein Gedächtniss nämlich nicht...)
 Bitte helft mir, ich bin Verzweifelt!!!

P.S. Auch meine Eltern wissen noch nichts davon. Wird das denn Konsequenzen haben? Was kann schlimmsten Falls passieren? ( Dann sag ich es ihnen lieber gleich... mach ich aber glaube ich auch so, hab nur so schiss davor... )


----------



## Captain Picard (22 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Verzweifelt!!! schrieb:


> Bitte helft mir, ich bin Verzweifelt!!!
> 
> P.S. Auch meine Eltern wissen noch nichts davon. Wird das denn Konsequenzen haben? Was kann schlimmsten Falls passieren? ( Dann sag ich es ihnen lieber gleich... mach ich aber glaube ich auch so, hab nur so schiss davor... )


Warum verzweifelt?  Dazu  besteht keinerlei  Grund.  Was du schilderst  haben tausende andere 
User  vor dir erlebt: 

1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

3) http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

4) Thread lesen 

PS: deine  Eltern sollstest du unbedingt informieren  und  vor allem die Infos schauen und  lesen lassen


----------



## Teleton (22 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hier sind noch Zusatzinformationen zum Thema Vertragschluss durch Minderjährige zu finden.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...tragsfallen-versteckte-kosten.html#post131430


> Können sich Minderjährige für einen kostenpflichtigen Dienst anmelden?





> P.S. Auch meine Eltern wissen noch nichts davon. Wird das denn Konsequenzen haben? Was kann schlimmsten Falls passieren? ( Dann sag ich es ihnen lieber gleich... mach ich aber glaube ich auch so, hab nur so schiss davor... )


Du hast überhaupt nichts schlimmes gemacht, sondern wie tausende eine gut versteckte "Preisinformation" übersehen. Das kann passieren (und passiert auch Erwachsenen). Deine Eltern sollen sich die allgemeinen Infos durchlesen, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das sie dann sauer sind/werden.


----------



## ahess2003 (22 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Deine Eltern erfahren es spätestens wenn die Post kommt. Meine Tochter war damals auch auf simsen de reingefallen und ich hab mir das dann angeguckt und festgestellt vorallem durch solche Foren wie schnell man darauf reinfällt. 
Und siehst ja ich hab zwar keine Ahnung wie aber ich krieg jetzt die Rechnungen von mega download. Sie werden dir schon nicht den Kopf  abreissen.
Tschau Andrea


----------



## ahess2003 (22 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



> Da ausschließlich Sie mittels Passworts Zugang zu Ihrem E-Mailaccount [.......] haben, können nur Sie die E-Mail erhalten haben


 

hab die emailadresse mal gegoogelt. Die gibt es tatsächlich. Die hat jemand anderes. Das ist ja mal lustig. na ja aber wie die schon schrieben hab nur ich das Passwort für dem seinen emailaccount. :schuettel: ob der arme das weiss?
Ciao Andrea


----------



## 5 Cent (22 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo zusammen,

habe heute Post von Megadownloads.net erhalten:




> Sehr geehrter Kunde,hiermit entschuldigen wir uns ausdrücklich für die entstandenen Unannehmlichkeiten. Die Rechnung XXXXXXX sowie die Mahnung wurden soeben storniert un deaktiviert. Die Anmeldung wurde ebenfalls storniert.Sollten Sie Fragen zu unserem Service haben, so zögern Sie bitte nicht uns zu kontaktieren. Mit freundlichen Grüßen,XXXXXXXXXXX*************************Mega-Downloads.netPostfach 821121 WienÖsterreichTel: 0043 1 894 00 50Fax: 0043 1 89 040 521*************************


Diese Antwort habe ich statt einer zweiten Mahnung erhalten. Ist doch echt geil oder...
:kick:

Mir geht es wie vielen hier: über 18, nie bei Megadownloads wissentlich registriert, überrascht über die Informationen, die Megadownloads über mich zur Verfügung hat und Megasauer auf den Verein.

Den Verlauf von meinem Fall könnt Ihr hier nachverfolgen:

[.....]

Das ganze nur via E-Mail Verkehr. Was ich genau geschrieben habe, stelle ich bewusst nicht öffentlich ein. Wer es wissen möchte, kann mir aber gerne eine PN senden. Eine Garantie muss es nicht sein, aber offensichtlich hat es Wirkung gezeigt.

Viele Grüsse

5 Cent...:supercool:


----------



## Roger_Federer (23 August 2008)

*Mega-Downloads.net-Email-Rechnung?! Was jetzt?*

Hallo!

Habe heute diese E-mail bekommen:




> *Sehr geehrter Herr [ edit] ,
> 
> Sie haben unsere Dienstleistung (redaktionelle Inhalte) auf w*w.mega-downloads.net am
> 11.07.2008 bestellt. Leider konnten wir bis dato noch keinen Zahlungseingang von Ihnen verbuchen.
> ...




Ich bin jetzt echt geschockt. Kann gut sein das ich auf der Seite war und mich auch angemeldet habe (das zeigen wahrscheinlich auch die ganzen Daten die Mega-Downloads besitzt). Habe wohl einfach nur den "AGBs akzepteiren"-Kasten geklickt ohne es gelesen zu haben (ich weiß ist dumm, aber ich melde mich in so vielen Foren und so an und das wird das auch schon mal etwas "routine"). Ein Widerrufsrecht habe ich ja auch nicht mehr.

Und dann ist es so, das ist von 1991 bin, und halt ein falsches datum angegen hatte (auch wenn "19.10.1990" auch nicht geügen dürfte, da man meistens doch 18 sein muss?!). Bedeutet das jetzt ernsthafte Konsequenzen für mich???

Ist das jetzt eine Betrugsmail oder habe ich da wirklich eine DUmmheit begangen?

mfg timo


----------



## Captain Picard (23 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Immer mit der Ruhe, den Müll haben tausende bekommen

1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

3)  Das lesen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

4) Zur Frage der Minderjährigkeit 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...tragsfallen-versteckte-kosten.html#post131430


> Können sich Minderjährige für einen kostenpflichtigen Dienst anmelden?



5) Thread lesen


----------



## seven (24 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

hallo, ich habe auch Probleme mit dieser Firma. Also ich war wahrscheinlich mal auf dieser Seite, ob ich was runtergelden  habe oder nicht weiss ich nicht mehr. Nun ist es so das ich gestern die zweite Mahnung bekommen habe, und natürlich war ich erschrocken als die irgendwas von gespeicherter IP und so geschrieben haben


----------



## seven (24 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

sry für doppelpost, bin neu hier.

also ich war schond drauf und dran heute eine überweisung zu tätigen, habe mir dann aber doch überlegt mich ein bischen im internet schlau zu machen und habe diese seite hier gefunden, zum Glück.
Mein Problem ist jetzt das ich heute morgen schon eine Antwort E-mail an mega download geschrieben habe, das ich den Vertag kündigen will und Sie meinen acc Sperren sollen. Kommt das jetzt einer anerkennung des Vertrages gleich? Ich will jetzt natürlich nicht zahlen, aber haben die jetzt was in der Hand gegen mich? Oder soll ich jetzt einfach weiter warten und alles ignorieren?

Die haben nicht meine Persönlichen Daten haben, also Anschrift und Name, weil es mir auf der seite schon etwas komisch vorkam und ich falsche Daten Angegeben habe. 

bernhard


----------



## Captain Picard (24 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



seven schrieb:


> Ich will jetzt natürlich nicht zahlen, aber haben die jetzt was in der Hand gegen mich? Oder soll ich jetzt einfach weiter warten und alles ignorieren?


steht zwar alles im Posting vor deinem, aber als Superdupersonderservice weil heute  Sonntag ist:

1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

3)  Das lesen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

4) Zur Frage der Minderjährigkeit 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...tragsfallen-versteckte-kosten.html#post131430


> Können sich Minderjährige für einen kostenpflichtigen Dienst anmelden?



5) Thread lesen


----------



## Verzweifelt!!! (24 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo!
Also erst mal: Tut mir Leid, ich weiß ja eigentlich, dass es schon viele Themen dazu gibt, aber ich bin ein totaler Panik-Bekommer...
Zweitens: *Danke!* Vor allem die Videos haben mir sehr geholfen. Also vielen 
vielen Dank!!!
Drittens: Ich hätte noch eine letzte Frage: Ich habe denen nachdem sie mir die Rechnung geschickt haben nach ein paar Tagen zurückgeschrieben, dass ich keinen Service bestellt habe und nich zahlen werde usw.(wie es auch, wie ich eben gelesen habe, empfohlen wird), Danach habe ich die (1.) Mahnung bekommen. Ich habe aber nicht erwähnt, dass ich minderjährig bin. Sollte ich das vielleicht trotzdem machen, obwohl die erste Mahnung schon verschickt wurde und es empfohlen wird, es nur einmal abzustreiten und danach nicht mehr zu reagieren? Würde das vielleicht helfen?

MfG, (Inzwischen nicht mehr) Verzweifelt!!!


----------



## jupp11 (24 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Verzweifelt!!! schrieb:


> Ich habe aber nicht erwähnt, dass ich minderjährig bin. Sollte ich das vielleicht trotzdem machen, obwohl die erste Mahnung schon verschickt wurde und es empfohlen wird, es nur einmal abzustreiten und danach nicht mehr zu reagieren? Würde das vielleicht helfen?


Würde dringend empfehlen deine Eltern zu informieren und sie sich hier informieren zu lassen
Ob es überhaupt Sinn macht Brieffreundschaften zu pflegen: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html
zur Frage der Minderjährigkeit
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...tragsfallen-versteckte-kosten.html#post131430


> Können sich Minderjährige für einen kostenpflichtigen Dienst anmelden?


----------



## Frank1980 (24 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo Leute,
habe auch eine e-mail von der validea gmbh bekommen!Ich habe hier gelesen das man dadrauf nicht eingehen soll usw!das problem ist nur,dass jetzt nach der E-mail Mahnung auch noch eine schriftliche mahnung in den briefkasten kam mit einer drohung des anwaltes!
Das problem hab nicht ich sondern meine schwägerin!sie sagte mir auch das sie niemals auf dieser mega downloads page war!
in ihrer e-mal addresse ist der richtige name,strasse und das geburtsdatum erwähnt!
was soll ich jetzt tun?
trotz der schriftlichen mahnung alles ignorieren???
ich habe da mal eine e-mail an sie verfasst und wollte hier mal fragen ob ich das so schreiben kann/darf!

Da ich eure Dienste niemals genutzt bzw. nicht einmal auf ihrer Webpage war,werden sie von mir keinen Cent sehen!
Wenn diese Drohungen der Geldüberweisung nicht aufhören,werde ich mich bei der der Verbraucherschutzzentrale melden und eine Anzeige gegen sie machen!
Der Kontakt meines Anwaltes wird sie dadurch auch noch erreichen!


----------



## dvill (24 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Was soll das für einen Unterschied machen, ob der Schwachsinn per Drohmail oder auf Papier gedruckt abgeliefert wird? Der Anwalt macht damit ein paar Euro, wenn er in dem Drohtheater die Rolle des bösen Wolfs übernimmt.


----------



## Frank1980 (24 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

der unterschied liegt darin,dass sie den richtigen namen,anschrift usw besitzen und jetzt auch noch schriftlich drohen 
wie soll ich mich verhalten?
kann ich die e-mail ide ich in meinem ersten beitrag geschrieben hab an mega.downloads senden oder nicht?


----------



## Captain Picard (24 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Frank1980 schrieb:


> der unterschied liegt darin,dass sie den richtigen namen,anschrift usw besitzen


na und?  schon mal vom Datenschutzskandal gehört?


Frank1980 schrieb:


> kann ich die e-mail ide ich in meinem ersten beitrag geschrieben hab an mega.downloads senden oder nicht?


Das mußt du selber entscheiden. Persönliche Rechtsberatung ist verboten.
 Ob das Sinn macht, kannst hier mal nachlesen. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## chrischan64 (25 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo leute,
ich bin nun auch schon seit monaten betroffener und habe jetzt den 3. brief des inkassobetriebs colector erhalten. der inhalt wurde verschärft, sie gehen jetzt davon aus, dass ich nicht an einer gütlichen einigung interesseirt bin, komisch, daüber wundern die sich, sonst hätte ich schon längst wohl bezahlt.bin mal gespannt welche maßnahmen sie deshalb jetzt ergreifen wolne, wollen sie mich evtl. zuhause aufsuchen und bargeld verlangen? 
ich reagiere erst auf gerichtliche schreiben, ioch hoffe, sie kapieren es endlich. aber dieses werde ich ihnen sicher nicht per brief oder so miteilen, dass müssen sie schon selbst herausbekommen.
also cool bleiben und sich über die breife amüsieren. ich sammle sie trotzdem, fals es zum showdown vor gericht kommen solte!!!
bis bald hier oder anderswo


----------



## webwatcher (25 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



chrischan64 schrieb:


> .bin mal gespannt welche maßnahmen sie deshalb jetzt ergreifen wolne,


 Das "Kalletaler Dreieck": Formulierungshilfe zum Geldeintreiben - Eine Satire - 


> fals es zum showdown vor gericht kommen solte!!!


Am Sankt Nimmerleinstag


----------



## Verzweifelt!!! (25 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hey!
Ich würde gerne wissen, was du geschrieben hast, um diese Antwort zu bekommen. Wäre dir echt super dankbar, wenn du mir sagen würdest, wie du das geschafft hast,
Liebe Grüße,
(Inzwischen nicht mehr ganz so) Verzweifelt!!!

P.S. Sorry, Ich konnte dir irgendwie keine PN senden...


----------



## Verzweifelt!!! (27 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo!
Also ich glaube meine Frage ist noch nicht ganz beantwortet. Ich hab mir das schon durchgelesen, aber da steht nur drin, das man nichts sagen muss. Meine Frage aber war, ob ich sagen soll, dass ich minderjährig bin.
Suche bitte eine Antwort auf meine Frage...
LG, Verzweifelt!!!


----------



## Captain Picard (27 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Verzweifelt!!! schrieb:


> Meine Frage aber war, ob ich sagen soll,


Was du tun sollst, darf dir keiner sagen.  ( Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz) 

entweder du ( oder deine  Eltern)  verstehen,  was hier steht und  entscheiden was zu tun ist (oder auch nicht...)
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...tragsfallen-versteckte-kosten.html#post131430


> Können sich Minderjährige für einen kostenpflichtigen Dienst anmelden?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...chnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkassobrief.html
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

oder ihr fragt  eine  Verbraucherzentrale  

Ratschläge "tu dies, tu das"  sind nun mal in Deutschland verboten.


----------



## Susi1024 (28 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Müsste ein Anbieter vor bereitstellen einer "Leistung" nicht erstmal die   korrektheit der Daten überprüfen? Also wenn jemand falsche Daten angegeben hat die es nicht geben kann: Z.B.     Name: qwertz      Vorname:uiopü     oder ähnliches.  Dann darf sowas doch garnicht angenommen werden.  Stattdessen werden unschuldige belästigt,dessen Daten möglicherweise missbraucht wurden. Sowas muss doch Stafbar sein. Mein Name und Anschrifft steht im Telefonbuch.  Außerdem scheiben die ,der Betrag sei im Vorraus zu zahlen.  Wenn also jemand zahlt und dann die Leistung erhält,der wird sich ja  hoffentlich nicht später fragen: Hmm ,das war ja garnicht kostenlos!  Ist es nicht Fahrlässig die Leistung sofort zur Verfügung zu stellen? (Internetcafe`s)


----------



## Reducal (28 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Susi1024 schrieb:


> Müsste ein Anbieter vor bereitstellen einer "Leistung" nicht erstmal die   korrektheit der Daten überprüfen?


Richtig, das nennt man im Fachjargon Plausibilitätsprüfung! Ohne diese Prüfung liegt z. B. auch nie ein Betrug oder ein Computerbetrug des Nutzers z. N. des Anbieters vor, da der zum einen billigend die Falscheingabe von Daten zu Gunsten seiner Gewinnoptimierung in Kauf nimmt und außerdem es an den erforderlichen Tatbestandsmerkmalen fehlen dürfte. Wer nicht hinreichend prüft, unterliegt dem unternehmerischen Risiko.


Susi1024 schrieb:


> Stattdessen werden unschuldige belästigt,dessen Daten möglicherweise missbraucht wurden. Sowas muss doch Stafbar sein.


Strafbar ja! Jedoch richtet sich die Verfolgung gem. § 269 StGB regelmäßig nur gegen denjenigen, der die Daten eines anderen missbraucht hatte. Der Anbieter verarbeitet lediglich einen Datensatz, dass er dabei forsch gegen den jeweiligen Dateninhaber vorgeht, ist sein gutes Recht, da erstmal angenommen werden kann, dass er gutgläubig versucht seine Forderung zu erreichen.


----------



## dvill (28 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Reducal schrieb:


> ..., da erstmal angenommen werden kann, dass er gutgläubig versucht seine Forderung zu erreichen.


Wie kann das angenommen werden?

Hier wird versucht, Tausende mit Drohschreiben zu einer Schutzzahlung vor weiterer Mahnbedrohung zu pressen, die gerichtlich nicht weiter verfolgt wird. Wer nicht zahlt, bleibt weiter unbehelligt. Der Anbieter kennt die "Qualität" seiner Forderung selbst am besten. Wie kann man da Gutgläubigkeit annehmnen?


----------



## Bernd.BaWü (29 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hi Leute!

Auch ich habe wie ihr alle auch eine Rechnung von mega-downloads.net erhalten. Das Übliche...

Jetzt ist es aber so, dass ich weder meine richtige Adresse noch eine auf mich zurückzuführende email-Adresse angegeben habe. Die Rechnung ist auch im Spam-Ordner gelandet. 

Ich weiß dass das auch schon diskutiert wurde, aber unter "augsblog.de" gibt es momentan keine Infos.

Können die mich anhand meiner IP-Adresse ausfindig machen? Denn schriftliche Post wird bei mir sonst ja nie ankommen...

Aussitzen werde ich es sowieso..


----------



## Captain Picard (29 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Bernd.BaWü schrieb:


> Können die mich anhand meiner IP-Adresse ausfindig machen?



Nein, was bei augsblog steht, erläutert, dass nur Gerichte und Stas Auskünfte bekommen, und das sind Institutionen, die die Nutzlosanbieter scheuen wie der Teufel das Weihwasser.
Selbst wenn sie die Adresse hätten,  kommt der Mahndrohmüll eben auf Papier. 

so what, ernstzunehmender wird er nicht dadurch

PS:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...vorlage-einer-ip-und-persoenlicher-daten.html


----------



## Wembley (29 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Bernd.BaWü schrieb:


> Können die mich anhand meiner IP-Adresse ausfindig machen?


Erstens einmal wären die Chancen, selbst wenn sie es versuchen würden, verdammt gering. Aber die versuchen es gar nicht, erstens eben wegen der Aussichtslosigkeit und zweitens weil die dann Tausenden von Usern nachrennen müssten, was ja ein gewaltiger Aufwand wäre. Da aber solche Unternehmen extrem gewinnorientiert sind, tun sie sich das gar nicht an. Drohen ja, aber das ist (fast) null Arbeit. Es lässt sich ja alles wunderbar automatisieren.

Und selbst wenn: Wie Captain Picard schon vor mir schrieb, deswegen wird eine Forderung nicht rechtmäßiger. Die haben ja nun wirklich viele Kunden, von denen sie alle Daten haben. Trotzdem bemühen die die Gerichte nicht. Weil sie eben befürchten, dass ihnen ein Richter diese Seite um die Ohren hauen wird.


----------



## matrixz (29 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo,

hab heute auch so eine lustige Mahnung per eMail bekommen.
Komischerweise schreiben die von einer Rechnung die ich nicht bekommen habe. Naja.....

Kann es sein das es die Seite mega-downloads nicht mehr gibt ?! bzw. wird sie umgeleitet auf eine geparkte.

mfg


----------



## dvill (29 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Das "s" macht den Unterschied.


----------



## Captain Picard (29 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



matrixz schrieb:


> Kann es sein das es die Seite mega-downloads nicht mehr gibt


es gibt sie ( leider immer noch)


dvill schrieb:


> Das "s" macht den Unterschied.


ein "s" zuviel macht den kleinen aber feinen Unterschied...


----------



## golangint (29 August 2008)

*mega-downloads.net / VALIDEA GmbH, [...] Forderungen*

Hallo Rookie
Hier meine "Story":



> Betreff: Letzte Mahnung vor Übergabe an das Inkassobüro, vom 25.08.2008,
> mega-downloads.net / VALIDEA GmbH,
> [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> ...


----------



## riomayo (1 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hi willkommen im Club der Megaverarschten.
Ich bin auch auf die (...) reingefallen. Bei mir ist`s so, daß ich jetzt von deren "Forderungsmanagement" namenscollektor die Aufforderung erhalten habe, bis zum 6.9.o8 zu zahlen und zwar 154,54 €. Das werde ich aber nicht tuen. Denn wenn die ihre Knte nicht
kriegen, mussen sie klagen. Ich denke, nach all dem Wirbel der netzweit endstanden ist bis
hin zu den Verbraucherzentralen, werden die sich das schwer überlegen. Offizielle Adresse 
von denen ist Blue byte FZE (...) Center „ 1, 10559 Ras al Khaimeh, United Emirates, sind aber auch in Österreich vertreten. Wie dem auch sei, die betreiben ( ...) und ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, daß ein Richter nach
Kenntnis der Sachlage ein Urteil gegen mich ( oder viele andere Betroffene ) spricht.
Ich kann natürlich nur für mich sprechen, aber nach meiner Meinung sollten alle Betroffenen auf keinen Fall Angst haben sondern sich wehren. Das Schlimmste, was passieren kann ist doch daß man die Rechnung  und natürlich die Verfahrenskosten bezahlen muss. Ich wäre bereit, Betroffene mit Spenden zu unterstützen und ich glaube auch, daß da noch mehr sind. Denk bitte nicht, ich dächte im Umkehrschluss an mich.
Nein, nein ich habe mir das vorher schon genau überlegt bevor ich dem Forum beigetreten bin. 
Also an alle Betroffenen, nur Mut.
Wer nichts wagt, der nicht gewinnt.
riomayo


----------



## Antiscammer (1 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Du wirst Deine Spenden stecken lassen können. Von diesem Anbieter ist uns nicht ein einziger Prozess gegen Opfer bekannt geworden. Und das bei sicherlich Hunderttausenden von Betroffenen.
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, wirklich verklagt zu werden, entspricht etwa der, dass auf Helgoland eine Kokospalme wächst.


----------



## technofreak (1 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, wirklich verklagt zu werden, entspricht etwa der, dass auf Helgoland eine Kokospalme wächst.


Im Gewächshaus?


----------



## Reducal (2 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Von diesem Anbieter ....


...und wer ist "dieser" Anbieter eigentlich? Hat das schon mal jemand in einem öffentlichen Forum "ausermittelt" oder hat dahin gehend schon irgendwer gesicherte Erkenntnisse gewonnen, die gepostet werden können?


----------



## jupp11 (2 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Reducal schrieb:


> ...und wer ist "dieser" Anbieter eigentlich?


na klar doch, die Verbraucherzentralen wissen es ...  
Mega-Ärger durch "mega-downloads.net"


> ... von der Verbraucherzentrale: „Wie schon bei anderen Vertragsfallen im Internet empfehlen wir den betroffenen Verbrauchern, die Zahlung der Rechung zu verweigern und hier vom Widerrufsrecht Gebrauch zu machen. In den uns vorliegen-den Fällen gibt es keine Zahlungspflicht gegenüber dem in den* Arabischen Emiraten ansässigen Anbieter BlueByte*.“


Öffentlich dürfte das garantiert nicht  gepostet werden, da wäre sofort eine Unterlassungsklage oder sowas ähnliches fällig.  Schließlich muß das Recht auf freie Geschäftsausübung geschützt werden.


----------



## brudadaniel (2 September 2008)

*Mega-Downloads.net-[ edit]*

Hallo allerseits,
auch ich bin leider auf den [ edit]  von Mega-Downloads.net reigefallen.Ich komme selten dazu meine Emails zu lesen und habe die Rechnungen von Mega-Downloads.net erst nicht bemerkt.Irgendwann kam dann ein Brief (letzte Mahnung)in dem mir schon mit dem Inkassounternehmen gedroht wurde.Das war das erste mal dass ich etwas von denen hörte.Ich war natürlich sehr erschrocken und dachte dass ich da irgendwo das kleingedruckte wohl nicht gelesen habe.Ich dachte da bin ich wohl selber Schuld und habe unverzüglich den 1. Teil der Rechnung (96€ + 4,50€ Mahnspesen),also 100,50€ überwiesen.:wall:
Erst jetzrt erfuhr ich dass das alles ein riesen [ edit]  ist.Das Geld wurde dem Empfänger schon gut geschrieben.
Die Verbraucherzentrale stellt online ein Schreiben zur Verfügung mit dem man sich im Falle einer Zahlungsforderung wehren kann.Jetzt habe ich im Nachhinein dieses Schreiben zu Mega-Downloads.net per Email geschickt.Nebebbei habe ich auch noch die Aufforderung mit eingebaut mir das bereits gezahlte Geld wieder zurück zu überweisen.Ich glaube allerdings nicht dass ich da sehr viel Erfolg haben werde.
Weiß jetzt irgendwer ob es im allgemeinen bereits schon zu einer Lösung in diesem Fall gekommen ist? Gibt es irgendjemanden da draußen der auch schon den 1. Teil der Rechnung gezahlt hat?Wie stehen die Chancen dass ich mein Geld nochmal wieder sehe?Was mache ich in einem Jahr wenn der 2. Teil der Rechnung gefordert wird.Immerhin haben die ja schon einen Teil von mir.Kann es sein dass es in meinem Fall noch schwieriger wird da wieder raus zu kommen?? Wie soll ich vorgehen??Wie soll ich mich verhalten?? Bin über jede Hilfe sehr dankbar.
Gruß an alle
Daniel


----------



## brudadaniel (2 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Meine Kohle ist weg,oder???


----------



## Captain Picard (2 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



brudadaniel schrieb:


> Meine Kohle ist weg,oder???


das stimmt  leider.


----------



## Reducal (2 September 2008)

*AW: Mega-Downloads.net-[ edit]*



brudadaniel schrieb:


> habe unverzüglich den 1. Teil der Rechnung (96€ + 4,50€ Mahnspesen),also 100,50€ überwiesen.
> 
> Was mache ich in einem Jahr wenn der 2. Teil der Rechnung gefordert wird.Immerhin haben die ja schon einen Teil von mir.Kann es sein dass es in meinem Fall noch schwieriger wird da wieder raus zu kommen?


Lies mal hier und beruhige dich: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## Evil_knievel (2 September 2008)

*brauche dringend Hilfe wegen mega-downloads.net*

Ich bräuchte mal ziemlich dringend Hilfe. Ich habe mich auf der Seite angemeldet, weil ich den VLC Media Player runterladen wollte. Habe dies auf getan, dann gab es einen kostenpflichtigen und einen kostenlosen Teil, habe mich natürlich kostenlos angemeldet. Unten in der anmeldungsmail stand dann noch, dass man automatisch kostenpflichtig angemeldet wird, wenn man das nicht innerhalb von 2 Wochen zurück zieht. Was ich nicht gesehen habe. 
Habe dann nach 2 Wochen natürluch eine Rechnung bekommen und darauf geantwrtet, dass ich nicht abgeschlosssen habe etc. ausserdem sitzt diese Firma in Österreich und in der Rechnung steht noch eine Adresse aus Dubai, klingt ziemlich dubios, aber ich habe natürlich Angst, dass ich diese 96€ bezahlen muss!

Das war die Antwort auf meine Mail:


> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> Wir haben Sie bereits bei der Anmeldemaske neben dem Eingabefeld über die Kostenpflicht des Abonnements und auch über das Widerrufsrecht informiert. Weiters haben Sie unsere AGB durchgelesen und auch akzeptiert, somit wurden Sie über die Vertragsbedingungen bestens in Kenntnis gesetzt.
> 
> ...


----------



## brudadaniel (2 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> das stimmt leider.


 das sind Mega-[...]


----------



## Totti (3 September 2008)

*Bin auch Opfer!!!*

Habe vor 2 Tagen auch Post bekommen von Validea, Mahnung zur weitergabe an ein Inkassobüro. Angeblich hätte ich eine Rechnung und Mahnungen über e-mail bekommen was aber nicht der Fall ist! Bin ganz schön erschrocken!
Habe dann ersmal mit meiner Familie gesprochen und die meinten das es sich vielleicht um eine Briefkastenfirma handelt und so scheint es ja auch zu sein! Bin schon irgentwie froh nicht alleine mit diesem Problem zu sein.
Mein Tipp an euch aufkeinenfall bezahlen und erstmal ignorieren auch nicht dort anrufen oder e-mails verschicken! War soeben bei der Polizei und die haben mir diesen Rat auch gegeben.Haben mir erstmal empfohlen keine Anzeige zu machen!

Servus


----------



## webwatcher (3 September 2008)

*AW: Bin auch Opfer!!!*



Totti schrieb:


> Bin schon irgentwie froh nicht alleine mit diesem Problem zu sein.



Kann man sagen. Dieser Thread und  der Hauptthread 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...nloads-net-probleme-rechnungen-mahnungen.html

sind bis jetzt zusammen weit über 400000 mal aufgerufen worden...


----------



## Bionn (5 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

das zeigt doch nur, dass es immer wieder klappt. bei mir ja auch  habe aber einen brief von der verbraucherschutzzentrale bw abgeschickt und seitdem jede mail ignoriert - auch die erste mahnung (von gestern) mit drohung einer anzeige wg. betruges - ich die ??? - wann sollte ma denn einen anwalt einschalten? (rechtsschutz habe ich) - oder ist es die zeit nicht wert????


----------



## Nicko1998 (5 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Bionn schrieb:


> ....auch die erste mahnung (von gestern) mit drohung einer anzeige wg. betruges - ich die ??? - wann sollte ma denn einen anwalt einschalten? (rechtsschutz habe ich) - oder ist es die zeit nicht wert????


Im augenblicklichen Stadium würde ich meinen, letzteres! 

Das wäre jedoch ein Bild für Götter, wenn der arabische Geschäftsführer (s. Impressum der Seite) mit seiner Kamelkarawane aus Dubai einreist und bei einer Staatsanwaltschaft die Betrugsanzeige aufgibt  :-D


----------



## martin63450 (5 September 2008)

*Jetzt hats mich auch erwischt!*

Na Toll dachte ich im ersten Moment :wall:
mega-downloads.net schreibt mir eine Rechnung über 92,- 
Ich habe doch gar nichts von denen gekauft?  
Denkste, Trick, siebzehn Füllen sie bitte für den Technischen Support für SUN OFFICE ORG ..........................AUS. PENG!!!
Reingefallen denke ich noch mit Wut im Bauch und das gerade in dem Monat wo ich eh knapp bei Kasse bin.
Vor allem fühlte ich mich als erstes völlig überrumpelt.
Wie, wo, was habe ich gemacht das ich eine Zahlung auslöse? 
Fragen über Fragen und dann erstmal die Gedanken sortiert und den Kopf abkühlen lassen.
Was macht klein Martin wenn er bei Conrad/Neckermann/Otto/ und Co. bestellt?
Da muss ich immer einen Haufen Bestätigungen mache, muss ausfüllen wie ich zahlen möchte und wenn ich ganz zum Schluss nochmal alles fein säuberlich Aufgelistet bekomme was ich bestellt habe.
Steht da Eindeutig und klar zu erkennen ein Button Möchten Sie die Bestellung Absenden? 
Und dann kam ich auf dieses Forum und habe bestimmt einen Nachmittag gelesen,gelesen und bin aus dem Staunen nicht mehr raus gekommen! Ich sehe der Sache ab jetzt gelassen entgegen.
Ich werde ab sofort der Sache mit einer Gewissen Ernsthaftigkeit,Respekt, und Sachlichem Verstand bis zum Bitteren Ende Durchziehen und auf keinen Fall Zahlen! 
Trotzdem wird mir das Adrenalin  ins Blut schiessen wenn ich wieder mal eine Mail von mega-downloads.net bekomme.
Ok ich gebe zu ich bin ein Mensch der das Risiko scheut aber ich glaube ich habe eben meinen Kick gefunden!
Genau so wie im Forum beschrieben gehe ich gegen diese Abmahnmaffia vor und werde mich nicht für dumm verkaufen lassen.
Die Musterbrief Widerspruch ist schon mal per E-Mail und Einschreibe mit Rückschein raus gegangen. Damit habe ich das Wichtigste Kriterium schon mal erfüllt um sich gegen diese Bande erfolgreich zu Wehr zu setzen.
Jetzt schauen wir mal der Dinge die da kommen.

Martin


----------



## martin63450 (5 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Die Scheinen sich nicht mal sicher zu sein wie lange mein angebliches Abo eigentlich gehen soll:

1. PDF Brief Rechnung Auszug

gemäß Ihrem Online-Auftrag vom 16.08.2008 berechnen wir Ihnen folgenden Auftrag:
Posten Betrag in EUR
*Abonnement 16.08.2008 - 16.08.2009*
*12 Monate Zugang zu je 8 Euro pro Monat*
Zahlung: Jahresbetrag jährlich im voraus
96,00
Gesamtbetrag inkl. MwSt.: EUR 96,00
Zahlbar ohne Abzug innerhalb 10 Tage ab Rechnungsdatum.

2. PDF Brief Auszug

Folgend, die Zugangsdaten zu unserer Webseite, die Ihnen per E-mail als Bestätigung des
Vertragschlusses zugesandt wurden:
Username: *********
Passwort: ********
(Das Passwort können Sie auf unserer Webseite unter "Passwort vergessen?" ändern und erneut anfordern.)
*über die gesamte Vertragsdauer von 24 Monaten steht Ihnen der Zugang zu unseren Inhalten*
mittels oben genannten Zugangsdaten frei nutzbar zur Verfügung.
Wir hoffen wir konnten Ihnen mit dieser Vertragsbestätigung weiterhelfen, anbei finden Sie
noch ein Gutachten über den Vertragsschluss.

Die sind scheinbar so wild auf mein Geld das die nicht mehr klar denken können?:-p
 Könnte man da nicht noch zusätzlich was machen :roll: bzw. sollte man denen mal erzählen das sie scheinbar nicht wissen was sie da wie lange verhökern wollen? Oder doch besser DUMM streben lassen. :roll:

Mit eine Träne im Auge LoL :sun:

Martin


----------



## bernhard (5 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Das erste Gebot der Internetsicherheit:

Man öffnet keine pdf-Anhänge in unaufgefordert eingetroffenem Mailmüll.


----------



## martin63450 (5 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



bernhard schrieb:


> Das erste Gebot der Internetsicherheit:
> 
> Man öffnet keine pdf-Anhänge in unaufgefordert eingetroffenem Mailmüll.



Da hast du Recht!
Erst werden sie mit Kaperski untersucht!

LG. Martin


----------



## bernhard (5 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Auch dann nicht. Jeder Scanner hat Lücken. Risiko vermeiden ist das erste Gebot. Was man nicht bestellt hat, darf und muss man nicht ansehen.


----------



## brudadaniel (5 September 2008)

*AW: Mega-Downloads.net-[ edit]*



Reducal schrieb:


> Lies mal hier und beruhige dich: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


 Moin,habe ja das Schreiben von dcer Verbraucherzentrale genutzt und noch eingebaut dass Mega-downloads.net mir mein bereits gezahltes Geld zurück gibt.Sie meinten dass ich bereits meine Willenserklärung abgegeben habe und auch schon eine Dienstleistung beansprucht habe(Win Rar).-Das war als ich auf sie reingefallen bin.Später hab ich nie wieder was von denen gewollt. Hier das SchreibenDIESMAL SOGAR MIT UNTERSCHRIFT):
________________________________________


> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> Wir haben Sie bereits bei der Anmeldemaske neben dem Eingabefeld über die Kostenpflicht des Abonnements und auch über das Widerrufsrecht informiert. Weiters haben Sie unsere AGB durchgelesen und auch akzeptiert, somit wurden Sie über die Vertragsbedingungen bestens in Kenntnis gesetzt.
> 
> ...


Kann mir irgendwer dazu was sagen?? Bin ich jetzt fest bei denen drin?


----------



## Antiscammer (5 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Rechtsberatung im Einzelfall dürfen wir hier nicht leisten.

Durch Lektüre dieses Threads (bitte allein nur mal die letzten 5-6 Seiten lesen...) dürfte jedoch genug Klarheit geschaffen werden.



			
				Mahnung schrieb:
			
		

> Die Forderung bleibt aufrecht.



Das kann jeder sagen. Das ist nicht verboten. Die Frage ist nur, ob auch ein Richter dieser Ansicht wäre. :scherzkeks:

Und da scheint es ja schon schlechter auszusehen mit der "aufrechten Forderung" dieses Wiener Vereins.

Angesichts sicherlich Hunderttausender Betroffener ist nämlich bisher nicht ein einziges Gerichtsverfahren dieses "Anbieters" gegen Abzockopfer bekanntgeworden.
Warum das wohl? 

Ansonsten, wie immer, die üblichen Hinweise:

Das lesen.

Die Videos von Katzenjens gucken.


Soll man auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Die Erfahrung zeigt, dass ein wie auch immer gearteter Briefwechsel mit Betreibern der Nutzlos-Branche zu nichts führt.
Es ist so ziemlich egal, was man schreibt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...t-den-betreibern-von-lebensprognose-test.html


----------



## martin63450 (5 September 2008)

*AW: Jetzt hats mich auch erwischt!*

Nach einigen hinweisen von Moderator war ich leicht geschockt und auch endlich richtig eingenordet.
Seitdem wandert der Mail Verkehr in den Spam filter wo er einfach gelöscht wird.
Einzig bei einem Gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid werde ich in der Empfohlenen Weise reagieren.
So und nun kann ich auch wieder ruhig schlafen!

Dank Computerbetrug.de und seinem Forum und seinem Moderatoren.

LG. Martin


----------



## Evil_knievel (9 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

ich weiß, das ist alle schon 1000mal durchgekaut, aber ich habe gesucht und konnte leider auf die Frage noch keine Antwort finden!
Ich habe jetzt den Brief von der Verbraucherzentrale hingeschickt und heute eine Antwort per e-mail bekommen, Forderung bleibt bestehen bla bla, den Gleichen, den andere auch bekommen habe, meine Frage ist jedoch, was ist, da ich das ja erst nach den 2 Wochen geantwortet habe.


das ist aus dem Brief von der VZ und mein Widerrufsrecht ist ja vorbei!! 
"Wie schon bei anderen Vertragsfallen im Internet empfehlen wir den betroffenen Verbrauchern, die Zahlung der Rechung zu verweigern und hier vom Widerrufsrecht Gebrauch zu machen."


----------



## jupp11 (9 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Evil_knievel schrieb:


> und mein Widerrufsrecht ist ja vorbei!!


Das Widerrufsrecht beginnt nach ordungsgemäßer Belehrung und  die erfolgt 
auf diesen Seiten nie. Alles andere (auch die angeblich abgelaufenen 14 Tage ) 
sind Nebelbomben der Nutzlosanbieter.

PS: eigentlich sollten die VZ darauf hinweisen...


----------



## drachen08 (9 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Das Widerrufsrecht beginnt nach ordungsgemäßer Belehrung und  die erfolgt
> auf diesen Seiten nie. Alles andere (auch die angeblich abgelaufenen 14 Tage




So ist es, dann muss das Fernabsatzgesetz nicht erst durch anklicken sichtbar sein.


----------



## marco1986 (9 September 2008)

*Mega-Download Ärger!!!!!!Hilfe*

Hallo Leute,

Habe vor einiger Zeit post von megadownload erhalten per mail und sollte 96€ zahlen habe auf die mail geantwortet und denen mitgeteilt das ich nicht zahlen werde da ich die seite nicht besucht habe.Jetzt hab ich heute ne antwort bekommen wo drin steht das sie auf die zahlung warten und alles rechtens sei und von einem Anwalt für rechtens erlärt wurde was die da veranstalten.Im netz liest man soweit von jedem das man blos nicht zahlen soll was soll ich jetzt machen???????


----------



## bernhard (9 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Alte Bauernregel: Brieffreundschaften mit nicht identifizierbaren Mailrespondern lohnen sich nicht.


----------



## sascha (9 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



> was soll ich jetzt machen???????



Hier stehts: Kostenfallen im Internet für eilige Leser: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Leandra85 (10 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

guten morgen zusammen

ich belästige euch auch wiedermal :roll:

ca. im märz habe ich das erste mal eine mahnung von mega-downloads erhalten. es ging dann weiter mit diversen mahnungen, mehreren briefen von einem inkassounternehmen (collector oder sowas) und nun habe ich sicher 2 monate nichts gehört. gestern habe ich wieder einen brief erhalten, diesmal jedoch von einem anwalt!?!?? 

in all diesen briefen stand immer dass ich bis zum angegebenen datum bezahlen soll sonst....gerichtsverfahren etc.! 

ich habe im forum gesucht, ob jemand auch schon einmal einen brief von deren anwalt erhalten hat...leider bin ich nicht fündig geworden.

bei den mahnungen / briefen vom inkassounternehmen war es mir zimlich egal ..habe die briefe einfach ignoriert...nun als der brief vom anwalt kam, bin ich wieder sehr verunsichert...

wäre froh, wenn sich jemand melden könnte, der auch schon post von deren anwalt erhalten hat.

danke und grüsse aus der schweiz

:unzufrieden:


----------



## jupp11 (10 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Leandra85 schrieb:


> ...nun als der brief vom anwalt kam, bin ich wieder sehr verunsichert...


na und?  der schwarze Mann aus dem Kasperletheater kommt auf die Bühne 

Vermutlich dasselbe Kaliber wie die "Dame" aus München  oder ist sie es sogar?
Internet-Abzocke: AKTE findet Abmahnanwältin Katja G.!


----------



## katzenjens (10 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Tach,

da der Anbieter nach ostwestfälischen Pferdemist riecht, glaube ich weniger an die Dame aus München, sondern eher an einen Kollegen aus meiner alten Heimat  . Wobei man vor beiden keine Angst haben muss.

Kalletaler-Dreieck.de - Das "Kalletaler Dreieck": Formulierungshilfe zum Geldeintreiben - Eine Satire - Startseite

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Nicko1998 (10 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Vermutlich dasselbe Kaliber wie die "Dame" aus München  oder ist sie es sogar?


Nein, da hat die "Dame" wohl nichts mit zu tun. Das sind meines Wissens zwei "Herren" aus der Nachbarschaft einer Gegend, in der es oftmals nach ostwestfälischem Pferdemist duftet.


----------



## jupp11 (10 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Nein, da hat die "Dame" wohl nichts mit zu tun.


Sie hat aber denselben "Stallgeruch"


----------



## martin63450 (10 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Ich beschreibe hier mal wie ich das handhaben werde.
Auf keinen Fall einschüchtern lassen! :-p
Egal welcher Troll dir da was zuschickt. :sun:
Ignorieren, bis ein Gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommt.
Diesen auf jeden Fall ernst nehmen und ankreuzen das man den Forderungen komplett Widerspricht. Und wichtig! Innerhalb der Gesetzlichen Frist zurück an das Gericht schicken. Danach sollte endgültig Ruhe sein. 
PS: Der Gerichtliche Mahnbescheid wird NUR von einem ORDENTLICHEN GERICHT versendet auf keinen Fall von Anwälten oder gar von mega-schrott.nix!!
Ich habe es so gemacht das ich mir für das Geld was schönes Gekauft habe! 
LG.Martin


----------



## Leandra85 (10 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

dann werde ich weiterhin nichts tun und abwarten :wall:

martin63450:
wie weit ist das ganze bei dir schon? von wo hast du bereits post erhalten?

grüsse an alle


----------



## martin63450 (10 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Leandra85 schrieb:


> dann werde ich weiterhin nichts tun und abwarten :wall:
> 
> martin63450:
> wie weit ist das ganze bei dir schon? von wo hast du bereits post erhalten?
> ...



Bis jetzt habe ich nur E-Mails bekommen deren Gangart sich bei jeder Mail verschärft.

Ich schreib denen inzwischen so Sachen wie........

-----------------------------
Hallo lieber Textbausteinkasten aus Wien.

Es gibt kein Geld da kein Vertrag mit Ihnen zustande gekommen ist.

Ohne Unterschrift 
-----------------------------
Auch sehr Originell fand ich den TROLLBESCHEID  den ich doch gleich mal an die megablub.net geschickt habe.
-----------------------------


> [FONT=&quot]Hallo Textbausteinkasten[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]Die nachstehend eindeutig identifizierte Lebensform
> 
> ...


Den Spaß habe ich mir nochmal gegönnt!

Seit heute wird alles von meinem Spamfilter gelöscht!

Das einzige auf was ich noch reagieren werde ist der ORIGINAL Gerichtliche Mahnbescheid.

Obacht es kann dir passieren das ein dubioser Rechtsanwalt/oder MEGA-SCHROTT Mitarbeiter versucht  mit einem Außergerichtlichen Mahnbescheid oder sonnst wie zu drohen.:scherzkeks:

[FONT=&quot] NICHT REAGIEREN! NUR AUFS ORIGINAL VOM GERICHT![/FONT]
 Wie sowas aussieht ist hier auch im Forum beschrieben. :sun:

 Nach dem ersten Riesen Schock habe ich kapiert um was es denen geht.
 Meine Adresse bekommen in Zukunft keiner mehr! :wall:

 [FONT=&quot]LG. Martin
[/FONT]


----------



## Virusmr (10 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hi,
noch neu hier und bin auch auf die Megadownload falle getappt.
Ich habe von der Verbraucherzentrale auch schon den Brief per Mail hin geschickt und habe heute diese Antwort auf den Brief bekommen :



> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> Wir haben Sie bereits bei der Anmeldemaske neben dem Eingabefeld über
> die Kostenpflicht des Abonnements und auch über das Widerrufsrecht
> informiert. Weiters haben Sie unsere AGB durchgelesen und auch
> ...





Ich werde mich bei der Verbraucherzentrale noch mal schlau machen und werde den Tipp mit den aussetzten erst mal durchziehen. Mit der Hoffnung irgendwann mal meine Ruhe zu bekommen.:-?


----------



## Verlierer100 (10 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo habe die ganze zeit nur gelesen weil ich in einem anderen Forum zu, Ratet einmal richtig geraten Mega......! Registriert bin
nun Warte ich auf Rechtsanwälte welche die zu recht bestehenden Ansprüche? Grins gerichtlich geltend machen und anschließend im Wege der Zwangsvollstreckung *beitreiben* wollen. Bin gespannt wie lange diese Herren noch nerven wollen.
PS in keinem von mir besuchten Forum brauchte jemand wirklich zahlen.:-p


----------



## martin63450 (11 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Verlierer100 schrieb:


> Hallo habe die ganze zeit nur gelesen weil ich in einem anderen Forum zu, Ratet einmal richtig geraten Mega......! Registriert bin
> nun Warte ich auf Rechtsanwälte welche die zu recht bestehenden Ansprüche? Grins gerichtlich geltend machen und anschließend im Wege der Zwangsvollstreckung *beitreiben* wollen. Bin gespannt wie lange diese Herren noch nerven wollen.
> PS in keinem von mir besuchten Forum brauchte jemand wirklich zahlen.:-p



Fazit der Geschichte::szaf:
Also jeder der auf diese mega-floploads.nix rein fällt sollte hier im Forum lesen.
Ich für meinen Teil habe daraus gelernt.
1. Du kannst noch so oft sagen "Mir passiert sowas nie" und es passiert doch! 
2. Nicht Panisch reagieren sondern Kühlen Kopf bewahren. :sun:
3. Auf keinen Fall Zahlen!:kick:
Das gilt natürlich nur für unseriöse Anbieter!
Seriös ist aber was anderes als was diese Damen und Herren leider immer wieder mit Erfolg abziehen.

LG.Martin


----------



## Verlierer100 (11 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



martin63450 schrieb:


> Fazit der Geschichte::szaf:
> Also jeder der auf diese mega-floploads.nix rein fällt sollte hier im Forum lesen.
> Ich für meinen Teil habe daraus gelernt.
> 1. Du kannst noch so oft sagen "Mir passiert sowas nie" und es passiert doch!
> ...


Vollkommen richtig ich möchte behaupten das mindesten 90% der User wenigstens einmal auf so eine Abzock Seite herein gefallen sind. und Rechne doch einmal wenn nur etwa 2% aus unbegründeter Angst zahlen kommt eine hübsche Summe zusammen

LG Verlierer


----------



## harry112 (12 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Guten Tag 

Die Typen von Maga.....net lassen mich auch nicht in Ruhe .
hat von euch jemand eine Anzeige bei der Polizei erstattet ???

und was sagt der Verbaucherschutz dazu ist die Firma schon bekannt .


MfG Harry


----------



## jupp11 (12 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



harry112 schrieb:


> und was sagt der Verbaucherschutz dazu ist die Firma schon bekannt


die Frage  ist doch wohl rhetorisch gemeint. 
Verbraucherzentrale Baden-Württemberg : Mega-Ärger durch ‚mega-downloads.net’


> Pressemitteilung der Verbraucherzentrale Baden-Württemberg
> 15.05.2008
> Mega-Ärger durch ‚mega-downloads.net’


ca 500000 mal wurden hier im Forum die beiden Threads zum Thema megadownloads aufgerufen,
 das dürfte wohl die Größenordnung  deutlich machen


----------



## harry112 (12 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Danke für den Link  

Ich warte einfach mal ab was noch so kommt .

MfG Harry


----------



## el_cattivo (12 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

hallo erstmal an alle!!  ich glaube ich hab ziemlich vorschnell gehandelt... und zwar hatte ich auch eine rechnung im e-mail - PF, 96,-€, wie bei jedem hier... nur hab ich dann nen musterbrief dahingeschickt das ich mich dort garnicht angemeldet hab und auch keine dritte person damit beauftragt hab dies zutun... nur scheinbar hab ich das ja doch irgendwie...wenn die mir jetzt kommen mit IP und so...


----------



## Captain Picard (12 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



el_cattivo schrieb:


> .wenn die mir jetzt kommen mit IP und so...


immer mit der Ruhe
IP-Adresse nur - und nur - für Strafverfolger | Augsblog.de
Die haben meine IP-Adresse | Augsblog.de


----------



## el_cattivo (12 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> immer mit der Ruhe
> IP-Adresse nur - und nur - für Strafverfolger | Augsblog.de
> Die haben meine IP-Adresse | Augsblog.de



  ja schon...aber ich war ja auch so dämlich auf den bestätigungslink in ihrer e-mail zu klicken...:wall::cry::wall::cry::wall:


----------



## el_cattivo (12 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

ich wart auch einfach...

und das nur wegen dem msn messenger...ich könnt so kotzen...

soll ich auch einfach nur abwarten und tee trinken??

und das nur wegen dem blöden msn messenger....man ich könnt so ko.....


----------



## jupp11 (12 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



el_cattivo schrieb:


> .aber ich war ja auch so dämlich auf den bestätigungslink in ihrer e-mail zu klicken...


War dir in dem Moment bewußt bzw erkennbar, dass es kostenpflichtig ist?

Kosten müssen *deutlich* erkennbar  und  kein Ostereierversteckspiel


----------



## Nicko1998 (12 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



el_cattivo schrieb:


> soll ich auch einfach nur abwarten und tee trinken??


Eine sehr gute Idee! Könnte direkt von mir sein!


----------



## el_cattivo (12 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



jupp11 schrieb:


> War dir in dem Moment bewußt bzw erkennbar, dass es kostenpflichtig ist?



war es nicht....dann hätte ich NIEMALS auf diesen link geklickt! bin Auszubildender und bin schon nach 2 Wochen pleite, da kann ich sowas echt nicht gebrauchen!!

warten ja??


----------



## jupp11 (12 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



el_cattivo schrieb:


> war es nicht....dann hätte ich NIEMALS auf diesen link geklickt!


dann ist doch alles ok, mach dir  keine  Sorgen, der Laden droht nur, mehr passiert nicht


----------



## el_cattivo (12 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

okay und vielen Dank!! ich les hier in dem thread bestimmt schon seit 4 stunden, aber gefunden ob jemand tatsächlich bezahlen musste hab ich nix...würd mich echt mal interessieren...

danke auch an die Videos auf youtube!! der nette mann hat mir das flaue gefühl im bauch wieder weggezaubert...ich lass jetzt einfach alles auf mich einprasseln von denen und ignorier es....
außer wenn dann das gerichtliche ding kommt, aber da muss ich ja nur mein kreuz an der richtigen stelle machen und schon ist gut hab ich gelesen....(bin irgendwie auf www.frag-den-anwalt.de oder so) gekommen
danke nochmal!!! werd aber weiterhin hier rumsurfen und mich belesen!!
aber wenn ne neue mahnung kam und so wollt ihr bestimmt nicht wissen, habt bestimmt selber genug davon!?!?!

gruss El


----------



## Nicko1998 (12 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



el_cattivo schrieb:


> war es nicht....dann hätte ich NIEMALS auf diesen link geklickt! bin Auszubildender und bin schon nach 2 Wochen pleite


Bleib cool und mach dir keine unnötigen Sorgen. Der Betreiber hatte in den letzten Jahren bereits mehrere Seiten am Laufen.

Mir ist kein einziger Fall bekannt, in welchem der Betreiber über seine dreisten Drohungen hinausging. Warum auch ein Abwatschen eines Gerichtes riskieren, wenn derart viele "freiwillig" zahlen?


----------



## el_cattivo (12 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

ich kann mich immer wieder nur bedanken!! ihr helft mir echt weiter...bin einer der sich immer über alles gedanken macht...ich glaube ich hab mit 26 schon graue haare!


----------



## webwatcher (12 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Die beiden Threads, die das Thema megadownloads  behandeln sind  zusammen 
fast  halbe  Million mal aufgerufen worden. Du  bist also nicht allein


----------



## el_cattivo (12 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

eine frage hab ich noch...

ist eine abmahnung ein brief von einem inkassobüro?? oder ist ein abmahnungsanwalt noch was anderes?? auf dem grichtlichen dingsbums steht ja dann landesgericht hessen drauf oder sowas????


----------



## Captain Picard (12 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

das sind aber schon drei Fragen  


el_cattivo schrieb:


> ist eine abmahnung ein brief von einem inkassobüro??


nein , Inkassobüros  versuchen  im Auftrag Forderungen reinzuholen. Sind weder amtlich noch haben sie Sonderbefugnisse. 


el_cattivo schrieb:


> oder ist ein abmahnungsanwalt noch was anderes??


So nennt man Anwälte, die ihr Geld  mit Abmahnungen verdienen. Hat aber nichts hiermit zu tun


el_cattivo schrieb:


> auf dem grichtlichen dingsbums steht ja dann landesgericht hessen drauf oder sowas????


das ist was für den Mülleimer


----------



## Paul007 (12 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Megablub braucht auch eine Lebensgrundlage - 

die sind ein server der steht hier  Geotool

also bei der Firma Silver Server in Ösi-Land hier kann man sich über seinen Kunden beschweren   *office ät sil.at  * 

und ein Konto das ist bei der Postbank unter der Firma Validea gell hier kann man sich über seinen Kunden beschweren *business ät postbank.de * 

PB antwortet erst auf Nachfrage warum die erste Beschwerdemail nicht bearbeitet wurde aber egal, Beschwerden werden irgendwann nervig.

äh ä[email protected] gelle :scherzkeks:

mit eingefügten links zu Verbraucherzentrale, Foren usw. usw. kann man die Unternehmen, welche sich derzeit für Megaflupp prost.....ieren, auch mit Lesestoff versorgen.

also seid nicht so gemein zu Megamopp die wollen am liebsten ruhig leben und nicht ständig umziehen gelle !!!  

Paul


----------



## el_cattivo (12 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

@captain picard:

ich blick das alles nicht so wirklich! auf eine sache soll ich doch mein kreuz bei "Ich widerspreche der Sache" machen und innerhalb von 14tagen zurückschicken...das meinte ich mit gerichtsdingbums....alles ignorieren bis auf das eine oder nicht??

danke schonmal und sorry für das generve!!


----------



## el_cattivo (12 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

und @paul007:

was wollen wir denn da schreiben?? eigentlich bin ich nicht so doof, bloß das ist alles so neu und ich weiß nicht damit umzugehen....


----------



## Antiscammer (12 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Du hast Dir Deine Frage schon selbst beantwortet.

Es ist auch so, dass mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit ein solcher Mahnbescheid vom Gericht niemals kommen wird.

Und zwar deswegen, weil das "Unternehmen" die Kosten (hier: wohl 23 Euro) vorstrecken müsste.
Und wenn Du mit Kreuzchen setzen dem Mahnbescheid widersprichst, würde das Unternehmen auf den Kosten sitzenbleiben. Dich kostet das dagegen nur die Briefmarke für die Rücksendung ans Amtsgericht.

Die Betreiber von Abzockfallen haben nicht das Bestreben, ihre vermeintlich rechtmässigen Forderungen vor Gericht durchzusetzen.

Es gibt solche Abzockfallen jetzt schon seit 3 Jahren. Von verschiedenen "Unternehmen". Mit inzwischen vielen Hunderttausenden Betroffenen.

Von diesen Hunderttausenden zahlen ca. zwei Drittel *nicht*.

Trotzdem hat es bisher nur 2 bekannte Prozesse gegeben, wo gegen Zahlungsverweigerer geklagt wurde. Beide Prozesse wurden durch die Abzocker verloren.

Von dem in diesem Thread genannten Unternehmen ist bisher noch kein einziger Prozess bekanntgeworden.


----------



## Captain Picard (12 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



el_cattivo schrieb:


> ich blick das alles nicht so wirklich! auf eine sache soll ich doch mein kreuz bei "Ich widerspreche der Sache" machen und innerhalb von 14tagen zurückschicken.


Das Ding heißt gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid und das hat hier noch nie jemand bekommen.
 Das ist nur vorsorglich erklärt falls  der unwahrscheinliche Fall eintreten  sollte. 
 Mach dir   nicht soviel  Gedanken  und mach lieber etwas was die Spass macht.


----------



## Paul007 (12 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

....die Gedanken sind frei...

wenn ich mich irgendwo beschwere fällt mir aber viel ein, vor allem wenn ich mich über etwas ärgere, wenn ich denke mich will jemand besch.....sen wird die schrift* Rot*!  

Habe übrigens seit 2 Monaten Ruhe - wie lange - wer weis 

Paul


----------



## el_cattivo (12 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

@captain picard:
ganz großes THX für deine geduldigen Antworten!!

@antiscammer:
THX für deine ausführliche Antwort

@paul007:
ich drück die daumen das es für immer ist!  

bei mir fängts ja dann erstmal an!


----------



## Verlierer100 (12 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Paul007 schrieb:


> ....die Gedanken sind frei...
> 
> wenn ich mich irgendwo beschwere fällt mir aber viel ein, vor allem wenn ich mich über etwas ärgere, wenn ich denke mich will jemand besch.....sen wird die schrift* Rot*!
> 
> ...


Du Glücklicher bei mir werden jetzt wohl die so genanten Anwälte anfangen zu nerven mal abwarten der Papierkorb ist groß


----------



## harry112 (13 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Morgen  

und ich hatte heute Morgen den Sogenanten "Vertrag " im Mail Postfach 

gegen diesen habe ich gleich einspuch eingelegt . Ab wann kann ich mit Post von denen Rechnen ??? oder der Anwältin ???

MfG Harry


----------



## Verlierer100 (13 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Bei mir hat es etwa 3 Wochen bis zur ersten mahnung gedauert welche noch per eMail gekommen ist etwa 4 Wochen später kam Post von Collektor.
Das ganze geht übrigens schon seit anfang Mai
MFG Verlierer


----------



## gold (13 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo und erstmal ein großes Danke an euch und dies tolle Forum, auch wenn zu dem Thema schon viel geschrieben wurde bitte ich euch um Verständnis, wenn ich es nochmal aufwärme. Ich hab mich bei megauploads angemeldet und war, nachdem ich mal wieder meine emails nachgesehen habe, sehr überrascht zu lesen, dass ich mit denen einen Vertrag eingegangen bin und nun bezahlen soll. Die erste Mahnung war auch schon da. 
Nun bin ich auf das Forum hier gestoßen und habe etwas gegoogelt, auch die youtube Videos habe ich schon gesehen. Ich hab mir also einen Musterbreif bei der Verbraucherzentrale runtergeladen und wollte den losschicken. Mir ist aber aufgefallen, dass ich deren Adresse gar nicht habe, die Firma selbst hat nur meinen email ( die meinen richtigen Namen enthält, ja, nicht grade schlau :wall: ) einen flaschen Namen und falsche Daten. Aja, und meine Ip wollen sie haben und damit was machen können. Jetzt ist die Frage, was ich mache. Den Musterbrief etwas umwandeln und als email verschicken, gar nichts machen oder erst reagieren, wenn Post vom Gericht kommt, die vielleicht nie kommen wird, ich meine wie sollen die meine Adresse und so rausfinden, gibt bestimmt viele Leute mit meinem Namen oder? Was ratet ihr mir? Nichts machen oder reagieren, wenn ja wie?


----------



## Verlierer100 (13 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



gold schrieb:


> die Firma selbst hat nur meinen email ( die meinen richtigen Namen enthält, ja, nicht grade schlau :wall: ) einen flaschen Namen und falsche Daten. Aja, und meine Ip wollen sie haben und damit was machen können


Ist dumm gelaufen gut.
Aber mach dir keinen Kopf, erstens: muss [........] nachweisen das du einen Vertrag geschlossen hast was aber nie der Fall seien wird, zweitens: 
Die IP nutzt Garnichts  weil der Provider nur auf Richterlichen Beschluss die Benutzerdaten  rausgiebt und [........] den Richter höchstens von Dubai aus  sehen möchte.
und was kann dir sonst passieren außer das Du in den nun folgenden Mails mit richtigem Namen angesprochen wirst denn wenn alles andere Fake ist werden die dir noch nicht einmal den Briefkasten zumüllen können

MfG. Verlierer


----------



## Captain Picard (13 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



gold schrieb:


> Den Musterbrief etwas umwandeln und als email verschicken, gar nichts machen oder erst reagieren, wenn Post vom Gericht kommt,


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


gold schrieb:


> Aja, und meine Ip wollen sie haben und damit was machen können.


IP-Adresse nur - und nur - für Strafverfolger | Augsblog.de
Die haben meine IP-Adresse | Augsblog.de


gold schrieb:


> Was ratet ihr mir?


 zum 897. Mal 

1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

3) Thread lesen



gold schrieb:


> wenn ja wie?


persönliche Rechtsberatung ist auf Grund des Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetzes verboten


----------



## Verlierer100 (13 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> zum 897. Mal



Nicht ungeduldig werden wir waren auch froh das uns alles noch einmal vorgekaut wurde

MfG. Verlierer


----------



## webwatcher (13 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Wenn jemand Geduld hat dann  cp. Wenn du das 1000.  Posting gepostet hast mit denselben 
Antworten auf die immer selben Fragen, die ein zwei Postings vorher zum x-ten  beantwortet wurden, sprechen wir uns in zwei, drei  Jahren  wieder.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...warum-wird-immer-wieder-dasselbe-gefragt.html


----------



## Verlierer100 (13 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

100 %  Überzeugt 
Eigendlich schade das es Rechtlich nicht möglich ist eine Seite zu gestalten wo Alle!
bekanten Abzockseiten aufgelistet sind um denen das Wasser abzugraben


----------



## Nicko1998 (14 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Verlierer100 schrieb:


> 100 %  Eigendlich schade das es Rechtlich nicht möglich ist eine Seite zu gestalten wo Alle! bekanten Abzockseiten aufgelistet sind um denen das Wasser abzugraben


Diese Seite gibt es. Herr Google weiss das!


----------



## el_cattivo (14 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Verlierer100 schrieb:


> Nicht ungeduldig werden wir waren auch froh das uns alles noch einmal vorgekaut wurde


  genau! und wie!!


----------



## Verlierer100 (14 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



el_cattivo schrieb:


> genau! und wie!!



Hauptsache dir ist jetzt klar das du nicht ! Zahlen brauchst

MfG. Verlierer


----------



## Stroganoff1981 (14 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo,

ich bin auch auf die Sache mit megadownloads reingefallen. Habe auch ein Schreiben von der Inkassofirma Collector bekommen und dort am Freitag mal aus Langeweile angerufen. Ich hätte das Gespräch aufnehmen sollen, denn es hatte einen recht hohen Unterhaltungswert.

Collector und megadownloads sind übrigens ein und derselbe Verein, die Frau bei collector hat gesagt, dass ich mich schließlich bei Ihnen angemeldet habe und einen 2-Jahresvertrag abgeschlossen habe
. Ich habe natürlich sämtliche Argumente, warum ich im Recht bin und sie nicht aufgezählt, aber das hat natürlich nicht gefruchtet, naja, verarscht habe ich sie auch zwischendruch, so dass sie am Ende einfach auflegte.

Hier mal ein kleiner ausschnitt von diesem Gespräch

Ich: "Lieben Sie Ihren Job?"
Sie: "Ja, das tue ich."
Ich: "Sie sind also mit Herz und Leidenschaft bei der Sache?"
Sie: "Allerdings"
Ich: " Wie alt sind Sie überhaupt"?
Sie: " Das hat Sie nicht zu interessieren"
Ich: " Ok, wie lange machen Sie diesen seltsamen Job schon?
Sie: "Auch, das hat sie nicht zu interessieren"
Sie: "Was möchten Sie jetzt eigentlich?"
Ich:" Naja, was ich möchte und was Sie mir zu geben bereit sind, dass sind wohl zwei paar Schuhe"
Sie:" Ich wünsche Ihnen noch einen schönen Abend Herr [......] (mit genervter Stimme gesagt und dann aufgelegt, konnte gar nicht mehr tschüs sagen)

Und diese Bande schickt diese Briefe immer an die Adresse, wo ich vor 3 Jahren gewohnt habe, diese Adresse habe ich denen nie im Leben gegeben, [........]. Die Frau behauptete auch noch, dass ich ihnen diese falsche Adresse gegeben habe, da habe ich sie zurecht des Lügens bezichtigt, worauf sie sehr laut wurde.

Meine richtige Adresse wollte sie auch ständig haben, aber da habe ich sie gefragt, dass ich davon ja keinen Vorteil hätte und das sie ihr Porto ruhig weiter verschwenden können, von mir sehen die keinen Cent.

[.........] und ruft mal aus Spass bei dieser  Collectormegadownloadfirma, ist sehr unterhaltsam


----------



## dekadenzia (17 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo

obwohl ich mich eigentlich als alter Hase bezeichne bin ich Trottel doch auf die Masche von Mega Downloads (MD) hereingefallen. Erst mit der Zustellung der Rechnung wurde ich wach und habe mich sofort auf die Suche gemacht und bin hier gelandet. 

Als erstes habe ich auf alle beiden E-Mails unter Bezug des Widerrufsrecht deren Forderung widersprochen. Selbst auf ein Schreiben, wo ich sie auf die Unrechtmäßigkeit ihrer Vertragsgebahren hingewiesen habe und ihnen mitteilte, dass ich den angeblich geschlossenen Vertrag nicht anerkenne und anfechten werde bekam ich nur die lapidare Antort " Ihre Kündung wurde auf den 26.08.2010 vorgemerkt".

Klar gingen sie auf kleinerlei angeführten Gründe ein. Doch eines haben diese Antworten für sich, sie haben meine Anfechtungen erhalten und zur Kenntnis genommen.

Die entsprechenden Seiten hier in diesem Forum, besonders die Ratschläge von Sascha (*Vielen Dank für die hervorragenden Ratschläge*) habe mich zur Überzeugung gebracht als erstes Ruhe bewahren, zweitens Ruhe bewahren u.s.w.

Also so werde ich in aller Seelenruhe abwarten was so Nettes von denen kommen wird. Nur werde ich alle Mail's oder Schreiben aufbewahren damit sie ev. später als Beweis gegen sie vorlegen kann. 

Da ich eine Rechtschutzversicherung (Rundumversicherung) besitze warte ich nur auf den Fall, an dem vom Gericht etwas kommt; denn dann kann ich meine Versicherung in Anspruch nehmen und alles einem Anwalt übergeben, der das für mich ausfechten muss.

Kurz und gut, ich habe ein dickes Fell, mal sehen ob die das auch haben.

Wenn sich etwas Neues ereignet werde ich euch berichten.

Gruß


----------



## Captain Picard (17 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



dekadenzia schrieb:


> denn dann kann ich meine Versicherung in Anspruch nehmen und alles einem Anwalt übergeben, der das für mich ausfechten muss.


Du wirst deinen  "Schadensfreiheitsrabatt"  nicht gefährden müssen  :scherzkeks:


----------



## _Peppi_87 (18 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Ha, wie geil... hier bin ich richtig..

hab auch vor zwei Tagen eine schöne Mail erhalten, dass ich mich für den "tollen Dienst von Mega-Downloads" entschieden habe und so weiter und sofort... nahc etlichem Mailverkehr mit diesem Haufen is mir i-wann die Geduld ausgegangen und ich habe angefangen, es zu ignorieren...

Sicher, einige Sorgen macht mir das schon, aber ich kann mich echt bei bestem Willen nicht entsinnen, dass ich mich da angemeldet habe... 

Brauchte ma OPEN OFFICE, wollte es downloaden und hab da in irgendeiner Maske alles ausgefüllt (da stand aber ausdrücklich freier Download oder FREEWARE)... hab mir nichts bei gedacht... war auch in Eile... auf jeden Fall hab ich denen auf die Füße getreten dass die mein Konto oder Account oder was ich da auch haben soll löschen... und sie haben es nich getan, was mir allerdings cuh am A**** vorbei geht...


Hab auch eine Anwältin um Hilfe gebeten, die konnte mir bislang auch nich 100 prozentig weiter helfen...

ich denke, ignorieren is das beste... wenn wirklich ma zwei Inkassoleute vor der Tür stehen, dann bin ich echt überrascht... ich rechne damit aber bis Pflaumenpfingsten nicht, dass es soweit kommt... ich warte da schon eher (ich weiß, vergeblich :-P) auf ein Gerichtsverfahren... dann sind die aber wirklich am A****!!!


Bitte um ne fixe Antwort


----------



## _Peppi_87 (18 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Jetzt ma noch ne Frage, so zum pennen...

MÜSSTEN DIE NICH EIGENTLICH KAPIEREN, DASS IHRE MASCHE NICHTS BRINGT??? Ich mein ich hätte schon längst das Handtuch geworfen, wenn ich an denen Stelle wäre... keiner will zahlen, UND DAS ZURECHT!!! Wovon wollen die dann ihre so schön ausfallend werdenden Angestellten bezahlen???


----------



## Heiko (18 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Wenn keiner zahlen würde, würden die schon lange keine Rechnungen mehr schreiben. Die schreiben so lange Rechnungen, wie unterm Strich was übrig bleibt.

BTW: Deine Shift-Taste klemmt.


----------



## _Peppi_87 (18 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Das mit der Shift-Taste is Absicht... aber danke für den Tip.


Wie gesagt... hab mir vorgenommen, die ganze Geschichte jetzt zu ignorieren und, wie so ziemlich jeder, aus der Zuschauerperspektive zu beobachten, was weiter geschieht!!!:sun:

Verk***en können die wen anders... meine Schwester hat jetzt auch ne Rechnung bekommen... die geht den selben Weg...


----------



## Niggo62 (19 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hi, ich habe von einem Freund eine Rechnung der Firma mega download zugeschickt bekommen, auch er soll 96€ für nix zahlen. habe dann den meiner Meinung nach sowieso nicht existierenden Vertrag angefochten, dennoch ein Inkassoschreiben aus Herford erhalten, auf das ich nicht antworten werde, weil es nur noch lästig ist. erst wenn ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid eingeht werde ich diesem widersprechen, um Nachteile wie Schufa-eintrag und dergleichen zu vermeiden. dann soll Mega-Download meinethalben klagen, dem sehe ich gelassen entgegen. :scherzkeks:
Eigentlich schon bewundernswert diese Ausdauer der Mega-Leute. 
Ärgerlich für die die die Schreibarbeit haben und ständig belästigt werden. 

Mit der Firma Movie-Scout aus Abu- Dhabi ist es ähnlich, ist auch so ein Verein. Schaun wir mal wies weitergeht...:-p

Lg Niggo62


----------



## _Peppi_87 (19 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

genau das is die selbe rechnung die ich auch bekommen habe...
selbst meine schwester hat gesagt, dass ich es ignorieren soll...
dem kann ich nur beipflichten... dieser blöde mega-downloads verein versucht doch nur dummen das geld aus der tasche zu ziehen... is schon fast wie so ne sekte...


----------



## dvill (20 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



> Was stutzig macht: Die Zahlungsaufforderungen für das angeblich arabische Unternehmen, dessen europäische Vertretung unter dem Namen Validea in Wien residierte, stammen aus Vlotho.


Vlothoer Anzeiger - Post kommt aus Vlotho-Arabien


----------



## dvill (20 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Ich habe erhebliche Zweifel, ob der Briefkasten in Dubai sinnvoll benannt ist:

Blue Byte GmbH | www.bluebyte.de

Zumindest die Datensammelstelle in Osnabrück befindet sich im Geltungsgebiet unserer Rechtsordnung.


----------



## martinz (21 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo,

nachdem ich im mai den ersten kontakt mit meiner neuen brieffreundschaft per mail hatte habe ich nun den 4 brief von collector forderungsmanagement bekommen. auch die haben mittlerweile die bank gewechselt. sie drohen nun mit der allerletzten gütlichen einigung, bevor es nach deren meinung für mich teuer wird.

mal sehen wann meine brieffreunde mir wieder was nettes schreiben. 

hatte wer schon mehr als 4 briefe vom inkassodödel???

mfg martin


----------



## Verlierer100 (21 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Ja kann mal so nennen.
Aufgrund meiner zahlungsunwilligkeit werden die Guten das Ganze nun an Mega.... zurück geben damit mich deren Anwälte verklagen? sollen

bin gespannt und mache mir in die ........


----------



## Niggo62 (22 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Wenn das Ganze ja nicht mit so viel Arbeit verbunden wäre dann sollte man eigentlich mal diese Typen verklagen, das grenzt ja schon an Körperverletzung diese dauernde Belästigung, :wall:wenn da einer sensibel ist und Angst bekommt, und das ist genau der Grund warum die das so machen, aus Angst zahlen dann viele. 
Das ist eine der miesesten Maschen, ich werd da richtig sauer. 
LG Niggo62


----------



## Verlierer100 (22 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Ja da kann man wirklich sauer werden
aber leider funktioniert die Masche anscheinend sonst hätten wir ja nichts mer worüber es sich lohnt zu schreiben ganz zu anfang des Themas wurde einmal hochgerechnet um welche Beträge es geht wenn nur 2% aus angst und unwissenheit zahlen


----------



## Verlierer100 (22 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Möchte noch hinzufügen das der Wiederspruch gegen die Rechnung damals nicht zugestellt werden konnte weil ich ihn per Einschreiben mit Rückschein geschickt hatte und der *Adressat nicht zu ermitteln war*


----------



## Niggo62 (22 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Daran sieht man schon was das für Leute sind, Telefon und Briefkasten. 
Werde auf jeden Fall mal alles aufheben ws die mir und meinem Kumpel an Drohungen und Dreck schicken falls es doch vor Gericht geht, was ich aber nicht glaube. 
In gewisser Weise würde ich mich sogar freuen wenn die uns verklagen würden, wäre bestimmt interessant was der Staatsanwalt dann sagen würde wenn der Zivilrichter ihn einschaltet. :scherzkeks:
Ich wünsche Dir und Deiner Familie alles Gute, lass Dich nicht ärgern von Mega-schei...:kick:


----------



## Verlierer100 (22 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Niggo62 schrieb:


> In gewisser Weise würde ich mich sogar freuen wenn die uns verklagen würden, wäre bestimmt interessant was der Staatsanwalt dann sagen würde wenn der Zivilrichter ihn einschaltet. :scherzkeks:


Der Wunsch wird wohl nicht in Erfüllung gehen, werde mal sehen wie es weitergeht.

Dir auch alles Gute


----------



## SuziWong (22 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hurra ich bin möglicherweise das 1 000 000. Opfer dieser Firma, nachdem ich hier 
sehe, wieviele es tatsächlich schon gibt. Habe die Info, daß auch die Postbank deren
Konto glöscht hat.  Auch ich war zunächst so dämlich, zu zahlen, da mein minderj. Sohn
sich registriert hatte. (Auch noch mit falschen Angaben)
Habe das Geld dann aber wieder zurück bekommen, und weiter noch nichts wieder von
denen gehört.


----------



## Verlierer100 (22 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



SuziWong schrieb:


> Hurra ich bin möglicherweise das 1 000 000. Opfer dieser Firma



Leider haben sie die Festtags zahl um 9 850 000 überschritten (Lachen ist noch! Kostenlos)
im ernst hast Glück gehabt das du dein Geld Zurück hast!
Habe in anderen Foren mitbekommen das es nicht immer so gut ausgeht.
Selber haben wir erst einmal nach dieser Fa. Gegoogelt und schnell gesehen es wird nicht gezahlt


----------



## SuziWong (22 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Verlierer100 schrieb:


> Leider haben sie die Festtags zahl um 9 850 000 überschritten (Lachen ist noch! Kostenlos)
> im ernst hast Glück gehabt das du dein Geld Zurück hast!
> Habe in anderen Foren mitbekommen das es nicht immer so gut ausgeht.
> Selber haben wir erst einmal nach dieser Fa. Gegoogelt und schnell gesehen es wird nicht gezahlt


Ja bin ich auch froh drüber, hab denen jetzt noch mitgeteilt, daß ich nicht zahlen werde
weil mein Sohn unter 18 ist und sich über kostenpflichtige Mitgliedschaft nicht im Klaren war. 
Die müssen sich doch selber doof vorkommen, wollen Geld und werden von allen Geldinstituten gecancelt.


----------



## Paul007 (22 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Paul007 schrieb:


> Megablub braucht auch eine Lebensgrundlage -
> 
> die sind ein server der steht hier  Geotool
> 
> ...







SuziWong schrieb:


> Habe die Info, daß auch die Postbank deren
> Konto glöscht hat.




*Na also - welche Bank ist jetzt dran* :scherzkeks:

Paul


----------



## dvill (22 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



SuziWong schrieb:


> Die müssen sich doch selber doof vorkommen, wollen Geld und werden von allen Geldinstituten gecancelt.


Die kommen sich vor allem ziemlich reich vor. Die Mahndroh-Erpressung bringt mehr ein als anständige Arbeit.


----------



## Verlierer100 (22 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Warte es nur ab
Wenn die alle Banken durch haben läuft die selbe Masche unter einen anderen Firmennamen.
Bei uns war leider ich selbst der Trottel der sich diese Sch..... eingefangen hat.


----------



## SuziWong (22 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Erstmal find ich es ja schon mal  beruhigend, daß die Banken
dann doch irgendwann konsequent sind und die rauswerfen.:devil:
Aber das mit dem neuen Firmennamen könnte schon sein.
Wäre ja auch nicht das erste Mal!


----------



## dvill (22 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Ich zitiere mich mal selbst:


dvill schrieb:


> Ist die Blödheit deutscher Banken endlich? Ich glaube kaum. Gibt es eine Bank, die hier nicht vertreten ist?
> 
> volksbank "deutsche inkassostelle" - Google-Suche
> sparkasse "deutsche inkassostelle" - Google-Suche
> ...


Die Banken schließen bekannte Konten nach genügend Beschwerden, aber die nächste Bank steht schon Schlange ...

Die ekelhaften Geschäfte stört das kaum.


----------



## sooft (24 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo zusammen
Habe heute auch eine Rechnung über 96 Euro von Mega-Downloads.net erhalten.Da ich keine Ausgefüllt habe, habe ich sofort Wiederspruch eingelegt und lies mir eine Kopie meiner sogenannten Anmeldung per Mail zu sckicken.In der stimmte außer der Mailadresse gar nichts, was ich denen auch mitteillte.
Werde ich jetzt Ruhe vor denen haben oder geht dasKarussell Mahnungen u,s,w jetzt los

Danke für eure Meinung
Sooft


----------



## drachen08 (24 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Wenn du dir die vorangegangen Postings  ansiehst, hast du die Antwort.
Es besteht kein Grund zur Sorge oder Sonstiges.


----------



## sunny4590 (25 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Über diese...ehm....Firma kann ich mich tatsächlich nur kaputtlachen. Dass sie Mahnungen verschicken, wenn man sich angemeldet hat, mag ja noch halbwegs nachvollziehbar sein, aber was man sich dort jetzt leistet ist echt der Höhepunkt an Dummheit.

Meine E-Mail-Adresse lautet [email*****@web.de[/email]. Heute morgen hatte auch ich eine Rechnung der besagten "Firma" in meinem E-Mail-Postfach, die schon mit den Worten "Herr Strauss" begann. Tja, dumm ist an der ganzen Sache nur, dass ich gar nicht männlich bin und nicht einmal Strauss heiße (die e-mail-adresse hat eine ganz andere bewandtnis). 
Und auch in der angehängten Rechnung bekannte sich mega-downloads mal wieder zur unbegrenzten Dummheit dort. Als Adresse stand dort "Joahim Strauss" irgendeine Straße und dann in Hamburg.

Naja ich schrieb ihnen eine Mail, dass ich denen noch viel Spaß dabei wünsche "Joahim Strauss" in hamburg mit Mahnungen und sonstigem zu bombardieren, denn wirklich Erfolg werden sie dabei sicher nicht haben.

Freue mich auf deren Antwort...obwohl ich schon wetten könnte, dass sie zu dieser Dummheit nüscht mehr zu sagen haben :wall:


----------



## drachen08 (25 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



sunny4590 schrieb:


> Und auch in der angehängten Rechnung bekannte sich mega-downloads mal wieder zur unbegrenzten Dummheit dort.
> Naja ich schrieb ihnen eine Mail, dass ich denen noch viel Spaß dabei wünsche "Joahim Strauss" in hamburg mit Mahnungen und sonstigem zu bombardieren, denn wirklich Erfolg werden sie dabei sicher nicht haben.



Da zeigt sich was man von solchen Rechnungen usw.... halten kann/muss :-D



> Freue mich auf deren Antwort...obwohl ich schon wetten könnte, dass sie zu dieser Dummheit nüscht mehr zu sagen haben :wall:



Aber, aber, du willst doch nicht aufhören zu träumen, dass du keine netten Mails erhälst. Da wärst du aber der erste User, lach.... und das geht nun auch nicht, schließlich war deine Rückantwort doch auch freundlich :-p


----------



## peterfuss (25 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

hi 
möchtest du diese brieffreundschaft etwa beenden????
laß sie doch schreiben was sie wollen.
nehme dir einen drink deiner wahl. in reich weite,  füße hoch legen nur noch herzhaft lachen über deren comic´s 
aber alles schön abheften man weiß ja nie was die sich noch einfallen lassen
gruß aus berlin
peter


----------



## sunny4590 (25 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Ja, ihr hattet natürlich recht:



> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> Wir haben Sie bereits bei der Anmeldemaske neben dem Eingabefeld über die Kostenpflicht des Abonnements und auch über das Widerrufsrecht informiert. Weiters haben Sie unsere AGB durchgelesen und auch akzeptiert, somit wurden Sie über die Vertragsbedingungen bestens in Kenntnis gesetzt.
> 
> ...




---
ist die Antwort auf den Hinweis meinerseits. Ich frage mich ernsthaft, ob die selbst verstehen, was für einen Mist sie da zusammenschreiben. Naja mich solls nich weiter interessieren (obwohl...vielleicht schreib ich ja doch noch mal was nettes)...da sie ja augenscheinlich keine Adresse von mir haben, können die mir noch hundert e-mails schicken *lach* ... Spam-Filter sind ja ne nette Erfindung


----------



## Verlierer100 (25 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



sunny4590 schrieb:


> Spam-Filter sind ja ne nette Erfindung


Willst du dir wirklich den Spaß entgehen lassen wie die eine Bauchlandung hinlegen?
warte doch noch ein wenig ab bin nämlich neugierig ob die Inkasso Partner auch an Mailadressen Schreiben (Stelle ich mir sehr Glaubwürdig vor `Brüll´) oder an wem sich die Sogenannten Anwälte von Mega- blub wenden.
und du möchtest ja auch noch was zum Lachen haben Oder?


----------



## Virusmr (25 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Also das klingt ja doch schon ziemlich ernst :-?


> Sehr geehrter Herr ,
> 
> Sie haben unsere Dienstleistung (redaktionelle Inhalte) auf w*w.mega-downloads.net/ am
> 17.08.2008 bestellt. Leider konnten wir bis dato noch keinen Zahlungseingang von Ihnen verbuchen.
> ...


----------



## Captain Picard (25 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Virusmr schrieb:


> Also das klingt ja doch schon ziemlich ernst :-?


Was ist daran ernst?  Das ist der  Mahnungsdrohmüll wie er zu zigtausenden aufschlägt.

Wenn jemand Buh schreit, läufst  du dann auch gleich in Panik davon bzw übergibst sofort deine Brieftasche?  Nichts  anderes ist das.


----------



## sascha (25 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



> Also das klingt ja doch schon ziemlich ernst



Das gehört zum üblichen Inkasso-Stalking. Wenn nicht erst klingen würde, dann würden ja noch weniger Opfer zahlen...


----------



## vtsomik (26 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Also bei mir ähnliches passiert. Jedoch nach dem "96-Euro brief", und anschließend, als ich geänderte Musterbrief von Hamburger Verbraucheszentrale geschickt, bekomme ich antwort "Ihre kündigung würde vorgemerkt und endet 2010(!).

Ich habe sie auf dem Blockliste gestellt. Seit 1 woche ist Ruhe. Aber es nerwt irgendwie... Oder sollte ich was anderes tun?


----------



## Chriso87 (26 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hatte das Problem mit unseren "Freunden" auch. Erstma wie fast jeder eingeschissen nach dem Motto "Ahh...Rechnung...sofort zahlen". Dann überlegt "War ich auf der Seite??", bisschen gegooglet und schließlich "Nix gibt´s" 

Bei mir ist das nun schon eine Weile her. Registrierung angeblich am 02.08.2008, die Rechnungsmail kam eben 15 Tage später.  Dann die wirklich sehr hilfreich links, die in dem Beitrag zweifellos sehr sehr oft vorhanden sind, durchgelsen bzw. angeschaut. Brief runtergeladen und hingeschickt. Kam zwar was zurück von wegen Vertrag ist zu stande gekommen bla bla...Mahnung traf lustigerweise genau zeitgleich mit der Antwort auf meine Mail ein. 
Danach Fall erledigt, melden sich seit gut einem monat nicht mehr. Thema evtl gegessen, ansonsten gibt´s ja den Spamfilter von web.de 

Für alle die auch reingefallen sind und evtl. gerade oder nachher posten...erstma thread durchlesen und die sachen machen, was drinstehen!!! Danach sollten alle Fragen beantwortet sein.

Nochmals danke an alle!!!


----------



## vtsomik (26 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Aufjedenfalls hatte ich mir damals registriert, nun auf glück mit email richtigem. Sonst "awrfdsfa", und so weiter...also ich denke sie können meine richtige adresse nichr rausholen aus dem Internet. oder?


----------



## dekadenzia (26 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo hier bin ich wieder

Fast hatte ich geglaubt, dass mein Gegner seinen Geist aufgegeben hat, denn bis gestern hatte ich nichts mehr gehört.

Heute kam die schon "sehnsüchtig erwartete Mahnung" 

Hier der steroetype Einheitstext


> "Sie haben unsere Dienstleistung (redaktionelle Inhalte) auf
> [noparse]WWW.Mega-Downloads.net[/noparse] am
> 26.08.2008 bestellt. Leider konnten wir bis dato noch keinen Zahlungseingang
> von Ihnen verbuchen.
> ...


 
 



Interessant ist dabei, dass der in dem Schreiben genannte Link [noparse]WWW.Mega-Downloads.net[/noparse] zu nichts führt ausser der Meldung

" * ... Firefox kann keine Verbindung zum Server aufbauen!*"

Das bedeutet für mich, selbst wenn ich wollte ich könnte die angebliche Vertragsleistung nicht abrufen. Fazit hier liegt ein eklakanter Fehler bei der Gegenseite vor. Dies ist eindeutig ein Vertragsbruch, sofern ein Vertrag überhaupt vorliegt und die Ungültigkeit in sich beweist.

Auf jeden Fall wird nicht geantwortet sondern abgewartet was noch kommen wird.

Bis zum nächsten Mal!


----------



## wahlhesse (26 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hm,

die Seite ist einwandfrei erreichbar. Wenn es bei Dir nicht klappt, liegt es wohl an cleverer Schutzsoftware auf Deinem PC  .

Ich hoffe Du betrachtest die Mail von dem "Anbieter" als belustigend. :scherzkeks:

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## dekadenzia (26 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hi

na und was solls. Maßgebend ist in diesem Fall dass ich diese Seiete NICHT öffnen kann. Wenn eine clevere Schutzsoftware dies verhindert ist auf jeden Fall etwas faul.

Die Mail ist mehr als belustigend:sun:, sie ist eine Beleidigung für einen normal denkenden Menschen. Also ab in den Müll.:wall:


----------



## Raptor09 (26 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo
ich merke schon, dieses Thema ist mehr als zu genüge ausdiskutiert worden. Ich möchte auch gar nicht das alte wieder hervorholen, sondern habe eine einzige Frage, die ich durch das Lesen dieser Threads nicht beantworten konnte:

Man schrieb mir in einer Mahnung, man hätte meine Ip-adresse gespeichert und würde über diese weitere Schritte einleiten. Inwieweit habe ich da wirklich was zu befürchten, bzw. können Sie mir damit nachweisen, dass ich es war, der sich dort angemeldet hat?

Ich weiss nicht mehr ob ich mich angemeldet habe oder nicht, da ich mich in letzter zeit bei sehr vielen Seiten anmeldete, von demher wäre es durchaus interessant für mich zu wissen, ob das nur heisse luft ist, oder ob das ernst werden könnte.

habe mich auch nochmals auf die seite von mega downloads begeben bis hin zum anmeldeformular. ich weiss nicht ob sie da was geändert haben, aber der hinweis, dass dieser dienst was kostet war gar nicht mal wirklich versteckt am rechten rand. würde das ein richter so einstufen, dass ich das hätte sehen müssen, d.h. vertrag ist rechtskräftig, oder eher nicht?
(jetzt sind es doch zwei fragen, sry^^)


----------



## Tytus007 (26 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo Raptor09
einfach das sehen: YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

mir hat es geholfen und man versteht alles, es sind auch unter anderen Antworten auf Deine Fragen.
Gruß,
Tytus


----------



## Raptor09 (26 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

dankeschön werds mal anschaun


----------



## Tytus007 (27 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hi,
Auch in dieser Thread zu finden explizit über die IP Adresse:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...st-mich-nicht-mehr-in-ruhe-22.html#post246947

Schaue diese Thread noch in alle Ruhe durch.
Nicht ergern, was Nutzlos Anbieter machen ist nur lächerlich und ohne jeglicher Wirkung und Rechtsgrundlage. 
Und immer daran denken: "Keine kann MICH ärgern - ICH ärgere MICH selber" )
Ärgere DICH NICHT!

Gruß,
Titus


----------



## harry112 (27 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo 

Ich stelle mich Tod . Ich Antworte nicht auf Mail´s und wenn ich Post bekomme bringe ich sie zur Post zurück und sage die ist nicht Zustellbar ich bin das Nicht :sun::sun:

MfG Harry


----------



## ksieke (27 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Moin Zusammen!

Tja.. auch mich hat es erwischt!
Echt schöner Thread hier! 
Nur eine Frage stellt sich mir, wo ich leider keine Antwort drauf gefunden haben:
Wie lege ich Widerspruch ein?
Also, schon klar, ich könnte nun einfach ne Mail schreiben: "Hallo! Ich Widerspreche der Forderung.."

Nur wie sähe das denn juristisch einwandfrei aus?
Bzw. sagen wir so, wie sollte ich sowas formulieren?
Hat wer von euch vlt. noch nen Beispieltext über?


Thema IP:
Bsp. Bei NetCologne werden (hab eben mit der Hotline telefoniert) die Daten nur für 4 Tage gespeichert


----------



## jupp11 (27 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



ksieke schrieb:


> Nur eine Frage stellt sich mir, wo ich leider keine Antwort drauf gefunden haben:
> Wie lege ich Widerspruch ein?
> Also, schon klar, ich könnte nun einfach ne Mail schreiben: "Hallo! Ich Widerspreche der Forderung.."


Auch dazu gibt es einen  ausführlichen Ratgeber. 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Ob es überhaupt Sinn macht mit Nutzlosanbietern 
hinter Tarnadressen Brieffreundschaften zu pflegen, wage ich stark zu bezweifeln



ksieke schrieb:


> Thema IP:
> Bsp. Bei NetCologne werden (hab eben mit der Hotline telefoniert) die Daten nur für 4 Tage gespeichert


und selbst  wenn länger wäre es auch egal:
http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/2006/12/10/ip-adresse-nur-und-nur-fuer-strafverfolger/
http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/2006/11/29/die-haben-meine-ip-adresse/


----------



## harry112 (27 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Das bringt dir Nichts . Tod stellen nicht reagieren. Anzeige bei der Polizei ist nicht die erste . Die Mega- Abzocker sind dort schon bekannt .

erst etwas unternehmen wenn etwas vom Gericht kommt . Und wie alle wissen kommt da nichts von Amtswegen :scherzkeks::scherzkeks:

MfG Harry


----------



## Mondlichtfee (27 September 2008)

*Megadownloads.net*

Hallo Leute,
wie schön, ich erhalte gleich mehrere E-Mails, von Megadownloads.net mit einer Forderung für einen Jahresbeitrag von € 98 für ein angeblich abgeschlossenes Abo. Man war sogar so nett mir meinen VERTRAG zuzuschicken, kleines PROBLEM!!!!!!!! Meine Adresse war FAST Richtig, meine Telefonnummer allerdings nicht. Ich habe dem ganzen Mist dann widersprochen, mit der Ankündigung direkt zum Anwalt zu gehen. schicken mir die netten Herrschaften doch glatt eine Mail zurück in welcher sie behaupten, dass ihre Internetseite "Anwaltlich geprüft" sei, somit ihre Forderung an mich auch. Ich glaub ich spinne. Wer hat ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?? Ich mache nie Onlinegeschäfte, außer über Amazon und vor Ewigkeiten mal E-Bay. Meldet Euch bitte, je zahlreicher je besser.
Liebe Grüße, Elke:wall:


----------



## Mondlichtfee (27 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Habe die gleiche Sch....e erhalten. Siehe mein Beitrag im Forum Mondlichtfee ist mein Benutzername.
Hast Du schon mehr gehört????
Grüße, Elke:scherzkeks:


----------



## Jahzeen (27 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo alle zusammen.

Ich habe ein problem mit der mega download seite.

Habe vor ner zeit auf einer seite nen film gucken wollen, brauchte dafür aber den adobe flash player und da war auch gleich ein link, natürlich draufgeklikt.
Musste dann meine Personalien eingeben, habe aber alles mit fiktiven Angaben ausgefüllt ausser meine e-mail adresse.

Habe heute dann die rechnung über 96 euro bekommen.

Habe auf dieser Seite nicht gesehen das es was kostet 

[noparse] 
Adobe Flash Player Download - Mega-Downloads.net [/noparse]

Habe viel gelesen hier aber nicht richtig verstanden was ich machen soll da die Widerrufsfrist von 14 tagen schon abgelaufen ist.

Soll ich einfach schreiben "Nein ich zahle nicht"?

oder

Aussitzen und über die Briefe nur lachen?

Oder was sonst?

Würde mich freuen eine Antwort zu bekommen und möchte mich auch gleich bedanken bei allen die sich die Mühe machen

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Arsen


----------



## jupp11 (27 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

wie immer auch diesmal an die beiden Vorposter:  

1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

3) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

4) Thread lesen


----------



## Chriso87 (29 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Ich hab schon lang nix mehr von dene gehört gibts´s die überhaupt no?
Oder sind die gerade so "beschäftigt" alle Fälle an das ominöse Inkasso-Büro zu übergeben?


----------



## Verlierer100 (29 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Chriso87 schrieb:


> Ich hab schon lang nix mehr von dene gehört gibts´s die überhaupt no?
> Oder sind die gerade so "beschäftigt" alle Fälle an das ominöse Inkasso-Büro zu übergeben?


Ich persönlich warte auch schon eine Weile auf Post von deren Sogenannten 
Anwälte welche mich ja Verklagen sollen.

Möglicherweise ist denen die Luft zu dick geworden

Lg. Verlierer


----------



## Tytus007 (29 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Ich auch nix bekommen, obwohl ist mir peep egal, die können mir jeden Tag einen Brief schicken, was spielt es vor eine Rolle?
Nix außer Angstmacherei... 
Tut mir leid für die Nutzlosen - aber ich habe gar keine Angst....:-p:sun:

wovon? vor den Briefen im Briefkasten, wie? :sun:
Nachtrag:
Extra Dankeschön an Katzenjens!


----------



## Gutfried (29 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Zusatzinfo an alle Betroffenen:

Mega-downloads bzw. Blue Byte FZE versendet derzeit "Vertragsbestätigungen" mit einem toten Link auf ein angebliches Rechtsgutachten eines Rechtsanwaltes [...] aus Bielefeld.

Das Gutachten soll angeblich bestätigen, dass die Geldforderungen gerichtlich durchsetzbar sind.

Tatsächlich nimmt das Gutachten nur Bezug auf den Inhalt der Website von mega-downloads irgendwann in 2007. Das bedeutet:

1. Da die Website zigmal geändert worden sein kann,
2. da das Gutachten nichts aussagt zu einer konkreten Geldforderung

ist alles mal wieder reine Irreführung.

Rechtsanwalt [...] ist unter [...] zu erreichen. [...].

_[Persönliche Daten Dritter und Ausdrucksweise entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Mondlichtfee (30 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hi Leute,
heute schicken mir die [...] von Megadownloads, mehrere Mails, ha ha ha, in denen die behaupten es sein ein Vertrag zustande gekommen weil ich FIREFOX über die downgeloadet hab... ha ha ha... ein eigentlich kostenfreies Programm. Witzig was... ausserdem haben Sie mir ne Kontatkadresse geschickt. Ich werde von denen nix mehr annehmen habe Sie auf SPAM gesetzt.. Habt ihr Erfahrungen???
Liebe Grüße,
EDI
Oh ja........... ich habe heute mein Weiterbildungsstudium abgeschlossen... mit der Note 1,3 mich kann nix mehr umhauen.. 
Liebe Grüße,
EDI

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Morpheus (30 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hm Erfahrungen ist gut. Ich hab heute zum ersten Mal von denen gehört, weil im Briefkasten eine Mahnung lag. Darin schreiben die, sie hätten mir eine Rechnung geschickt (per Post). Diese hab ich nie erhalten. Ich hab schon oft von solchen komischen Firmen gehört und gelesen, die einfach (unberechtigte!!!) Rechnungen und Mahnungen an Leute schicken in der Hoffnung dass die Schiss bekommen und gleich mal 100€ oder was überweisen.  Also wurde ich scheißwütend und wollte anrufen um denen die Hölle heiß zu machen. Allerdings ist in dem Brief eine österreichische Nummer angegeben. Also hab ich mich entschieden mich erstmal schlau zu machen, was mit dieser Seite und den Links perfekt gelungen ist. Danke dafür! Schlussendlich hab ich beschlossen mit einer E-mail alles zu widerrufen (was man sollte aber man muss nicht mal DAS tun) und hab mir auch noch einen Spaß draus gemacht sie zu formulieren.   Die Mail:  Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,                                              [Meine Stadt], den 30. September 2008  heute habe ich von Ihnen freundlicherweise eine Mahnung über eine Rechnung erhalten, welche ich nie erhielt. Auch bin ich mir in keinster Weise bewusst irgendeine Form von Vertrag mit ihrer Institution geschlossen zu haben. Das ich ihre E-Mails gelöscht haben soll tut mir sehr Leid, auch Dies ist mir nicht im geringsten Bewusst. Daher widerspreche ich hiermit sämtlichen ihrer Zahlungsforderungen (in Höhe von insgesamt 100,50 €) und verbitte mir weitere Post von ihnen sowie Drohungen jeglicher Art. Trotzdem möchte ich ihnen für ihre weitreichenden Bemühungen meinen herzlichsten Dank aussprechen und wünsche ihnen weiterhin viel Erfolg bei ihren Versuchen Geld zu verdienen.  Mit freundlichen Grüßen aus dem schönen [Meine Stadt],  [Mein Name]   Sollten die mich nochmal nerven schalte ich einen Anwalt ein.  Eine Frage noch: Wieso wird hier dauernd alles aufs neue Erklärt und dauernd neu die Links angegeben?


----------



## Verlierer100 (30 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Morpheus schrieb:


> Sollten die mich nochmal nerven schalte ich einen Anwalt ein.



Die Kohle für den Anwalt kannst du dir ruhig Sparen weil bei denen die Post anscheinend nicht gelesen wird! :quaengel:



Morpheus schrieb:


> Eine Frage noch: Wieso wird hier dauernd alles aufs neue Erklärt und dauernd neu die Links angegeben?



Weil es immer noch Mitmenschen  gibt die auf eine solche Abzocke reinfallen, und aus Angst bezahlen würden wenn sie nicht gewarnt werden zumal wir ja alle irgend wann in den Mahnkreislauf  geraten sind. :krank:


----------



## Morpheus (30 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Verlierer100 schrieb:


> Die Kohle für den Anwalt kannst du dir ruhig Sparen weil bei denen die Post anscheinend nicht gelesen wird! />



 Ich hab die E-mail nicht an die angegebene Support-Center Adresse gesendet, sondern an die klein und grau Gedruckte die weiter unten für Infos angeben wurde. Ob sie die lesen oder nicht ist mir egal denn ich habe alle Forderungen damit offiziell widerrufen.  Wenn der Anbieter die Post nicht liest ist das nicht mein Problem sondern deren Problem, da sie gesetzlich dazu verpflichtet sein für Errichbarkeit zu sorgen wenn sie eine deutsche Firma mit Sitz im Ausland sind.


----------



## Chriso87 (1 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Tytus007 schrieb:


> Extra Dankeschön an Katzenjens!



Dem schließ ich mich zu 100% an!!!

Hoff dass, sollten no welche auf MD reinfallen auch dieses Forum hier finden. Top Hilfe!

WAs mich ma interessieren würde, wies abläuft, wenn man sich bei dene bewirbt:-D:-D:-D


----------



## golangint (1 Oktober 2008)

*mega downloads, Validea, Collector- betrügerische, unbegründete Forderungen Inkasso*

_[Beitrag mit vielfachen Verstößen gegen die Nutzungsbedingungen entfernt. Der Beitrag kann gegebenenfalls nach eigener angemessenen Überarbeitung erneut eingestellt werden. (bh)]_
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php


----------



## Like.heroin (1 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo ich hab nun auch ein Problem mit diesen [...] nur.... bin ich leider auch selbst Schuld.
Ich suchte vor ca nem halben Monat nach dem Divx player, als ich irgendeinen Link angeklickt hab war ich auf der Seite. Es stand lediglich da, das ich mich anmelden müssen um die Datei zu beziehen....nichts von nem Jahres Abo aber so eilig wie ichs hatte informierte ich mich davor  nicht also (ich hab sonst nichts mehr auf dieser seite gedownloadet)meld ich mich an. Einen Monat Später kommt eine Zahlungsforderung über 96€ per E-mail. Was ratet ihr mir ?
Ich habe bis jetzt noch keine Briefe erhalten aber ist es nun unwahrscheinlich das ich noch was tun kann oder ist da noch ein licht am ende des Tunnels.

Mfg...

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## golangint (1 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

www.computerbetrug.de 





			
				Chriso87 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,





			
				Chriso87 schrieb:
			
		

> mich würde sehr interessieren was die Kripo zu dem Ganzen sagt bzw. sagen wird. Wäre sehr nett von Ihnen, wenn Sie mich (sollte es keine großen Umstände machen) auf dem Laufenden halten bzw. das Ergebnis mir mitteilen würden.
> 
> Danke im Voraus,
> 
> ...




Hallo Criso87

Ich möchte gern alle Betroffenen aufrufen, bei der Kripo Anzeige zu erstatten. Ich denke, es sind tausende von Betroffenen. Ich hoffe, auf diese Art und Weise, auch die Medien (z. B. WISO usw.) für diese [...]versuche zu interessieren. Es kann nicht sein, dass die gleichen Firmen schon über Jahre hinweg, ohne gerichtliche Strafen, ungescholten, Ihr Unwesen treiben dürfen. Alles unter dem Schutz unseres angeblich demokratischen Staates )) Bitte schreibt auch an die verschiedenen TV-Sender, die sich dann hoffentlich auch mal dieser [...] Machenschaften annehmen.
Ich werde den Text dieser Email, auch noch öffentlich reinstellen.

Liebe Grüße an alle Betroffenen
Bruno Peter Lewicki
Online- Autor
[...]


_[Ausdrücke und Eigenwerbung entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Verlierer100 (1 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Like.heroin schrieb:


> Hallo ich hab nun auch ein Problem mit diesen [...] nur.... bin ich leider auch selbst Schuld.
> Ich suchte vor ca nem halben Monat nach dem Divx player, als ich irgendeinen Link angeklickt hab war ich auf der Seite. Es stand lediglich da, das ich mich anmelden müssen um die Datei zu beziehen....nichts von nem Jahres Abo aber so eilig wie ichs hatte informierte ich mich davor  nicht also (ich hab sonst nichts mehr auf dieser seite gedownloadet)meld ich mich an. Einen Monat Später kommt eine Zahlungsforderung über 96€ per E-mail. Was ratet ihr mir ?
> Ich habe bis jetzt noch keine Briefe erhalten aber ist es nun unwahrscheinlich das ich noch was tun kann oder ist da noch ein licht am ende des Tunnels.
> 
> ...


Keine Sorgen  machen sondern
    [FONT=&quot]1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

3) Das lesen:
Brieffreundschaft oder nicht - Wie reagieren auf Rechnung und Mahnung?

Und keine Angst am ende ist immer Licht[/FONT]


----------



## ksieke (1 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hey!

Ich habe Megadownloads, nach Erhalt der Rechnung, den Widerruf des Verbraucherschutzes per email zukommen lassen.

Folgendes habe ich heute bekommen:



> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> Sie hätten flexibel innerhalb der ersten 14 Tage nach der Anmeldung kündigen können. Da Sie jedoch keinen Anspruch von Ihrem Widerrufsrecht gemacht haben, wurde Ihr Vertrag wie in der per Email übermittelten Widerrufsbelehrung erläutert, auf ein kostenpflichtiges Abonnement im Wert von 96,00 Euro / Jahr verlängert. Die Mindestvertragslaufzeit bei Mega-Downloads.net beträgt 24 Monate.
> 
> Wir können für Sie aber eine Kündigung zu Vertragsende in unserem System vermerken. Wenn Sie dies wünschen, geben Sie uns bitte kurz Bescheid und wir werden die Kündigung eintragen und Ihnen ordnungsgemäß bestätigen.
> ...



Einfach ignorieren (so wie der rest?) oder sollte man da nochmal bisschen deutlicher werden?

Bzw. wie haben sich andere Leute, welche diese E-Mail bekommen haben, verhalten?
Eine Sache noch, die ich leider entweder überlesen oder nicht gesehen habe:
Der Widerruf kann auch per email geschehen, oder? Er muss nicht per post abgeschickt werden?

_[Namen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## roffell (1 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hey !

ich bin auch ein Opfer der Seite MD geworden, allerdings werde auch ich nicht zahlen!
Das ist ganz klar eine [].

Ich denke auch, dass die Service E Mails automatisch verschickt und geschrieben werden. Je nach Stichworten eine vorgefertigte.

Habe Widerspruch eingelegt, schriftlich per Einschreiben mit Rückschein, sowie per E Mail (Screens vorhanden). Sowie habe ich mir Beweise Gesichert wie ich auf die Seite gekommen bin (über google), indem ich ein Videoclip von meinem Desktop gedreht habe.
Aber unsere E Mails / Postsendungen werden eh nicht gelesen...


Habe dennoch eine Frage, angenommen in 1-2 Jahren entschliessen die doch einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid zu senden, was passiert wenn ich bis dahin umgezogen bin?


Gruß Roffell


----------



## Reducal (1 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

...dann ginge die Post zurück an das zuständige Amtsgericht und das informiert den Antragsteller über die Nichtzustellbarkeit - aus, ab und feddisch! Allerdings ist es nach wie vor eine unsägliche Annahme, dass von den Wiener Initiatoren derartiges beabsichtigt wird, immerhin ist ein Mahnbescheid auch nicht gerade billig für die.


----------



## Like.heroin (1 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Sooooo vielen Dank :-D.
Also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe ( bin Minderjährig)... bei den Eltern beichten und dann Tee trinken ? :sun:


----------



## Like.heroin (1 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Nunja ich danke euch vielmals !!!!


----------



## Verlierer100 (1 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Like.heroin schrieb:


> Sooooo vielen Dank :-D.
> Also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe ( bin Minderjährig)... bei den Eltern beichten und dann Tee trinken ? :sun:



Gold richtig.

Wir sagen unserer Kurzen, auch immer vertrauen in der Familie ist das wichtigste !
dann brauch sie auch keine Angst vor solchen  Betr......... zu haben !

also nur Mut.


MfG.


----------



## dvill (1 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



ksieke schrieb:


> oder sollte man da nochmal bisschen deutlicher werden?


Antwortroboter antworten erfahrungsgemäß sinnfrei. Brieffreundschaften verschlechtern die eigene Position.


----------



## melanie gille (1 Oktober 2008)

*megadownload!!*

hallo leute!ich habe heute post von megadownload bekommen das ich eine rechnung vonn 100,50 bis zum 10.10.2008 bezahlen soll!!!!was soll ich jetzt nun tun wer kann mir helfen?????ich erreiche da aber auch keinen telefonisch!!!!soll man das über einen rechtsanwalt laufen lassen


----------



## dvill (1 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Warum da anrufen? Hilfe kommt von dort sicher nicht. Glück gehabt.


----------



## melanie gille (1 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

ja das mag ja sein!!ich habe schon ein schreiben aufgestzt was ich morgen per einschreiben losschicken werde und dann mal schauen was sich machen lässt!!!aber ich denke so wie ich ja hier auch schon gelesen habe werde ich nicht viel ruhe vor denen haben!!!naj ader klügere gibt nach!!!


----------



## Verlierer100 (1 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



melanie gille schrieb:


> naj ader klügere gibt nach!!!



Wenn du wirklich zahlen willst hast du wohl zu viel Geld


----------



## roffell (1 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

naja

man bekommt heutzutage viel spam mails, ich denke die mails von denen kann man genau so behandeln.

Das Problem ist, dass JEDER der zahlt die Abzocker am Leben erhält....
Ich denke man sollte echt das Fernsehn auf diese Seite mehr und mehr aufmerksam machen. Akte08 wäre da schon nice


----------



## sascha (2 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



> Das Problem ist, dass JEDER der zahlt die Abzocker am Leben erhält....



Exakt so ist es. Solange die Dummen nicht aussterben, leben auch die Abzocker fröhlich weiter...


----------



## Heiko (2 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



sascha schrieb:


> Exakt so ist es. Solange die Dummen nicht aussterben, leben auch die Abzocker fröhlich weiter...


Da ist auch keine Änderung in Sicht.


----------



## Tytus007 (2 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



sascha schrieb:


> Exakt so ist es. Solange die Dummen nicht aussterben, leben auch die Abzocker fröhlich weiter...



Es geht meines Achtens mehr um Angst als Dummheit.
Und das ist das tolle in diesem Forum - dass den Betroffenen hilft, die Angst abzunehmen. Danke an die Mod´s!

Alles wird gut....


----------



## Verlierer100 (2 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Tytus007 schrieb:


> Es geht meines Achtens mehr um Angst als Dummheit.
> Und das ist das tolle in diesem Forum - dass den Betroffenen hilft, die Angst abzunehmen. Danke an die Mod´s!
> 
> Alles wird gut....



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen 

Ein aller HERZLICHSTES DANKE


----------



## suendi (2 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Chriso87 schrieb:


> Ich hab schon lang nix mehr von dene gehört gibts´s die überhaupt no?
> Oder sind die gerade so "beschäftigt" alle Fälle an das ominöse Inkasso-Büro zu übergeben?




ich kann dich beruhigen wir haben letzte woche den 3. brief vom inkasso unternehmen erhalten..(ausgenommen der briefe, in denen sie uns auf neue bankverbindungen hinweisen..) sie leben also noch und haben scheinbar nicht vor ihre geschäftsidee aufzugeben.:wall:
also warten wir weiter auf den gerichtlichen mahnbescheid....


----------



## melanie gille (2 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

hallihallo!!!was hast du denn getan das die dich in ruhe lassen???ich habe jetzt ein schreiben an die leute geschickt per einschreiben und rückschein!!!ich hoffe das reicht wenn nicht dann muss ich leider,wo ich garkeine lust zuhabe zum anwalt damit und der setzt dann ein schreiben auf!!!!habe da sogar versucht anzurufen!!!naja was haben sie dir denn geschrieben??wenn ich fragen darf???


----------



## sojo (2 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

HILFE! 
Hab genau das selbe Problem!
Hab auch eine wiederrufung abgeschickt doch nun das!:
Sehr geehrter Kunde,

Vielen Dank für die Zusendung des Ausweises bzw. Geburtsurkunde.

Mit Bedauern müssen wir Ihnen jedoch mitteilen, dass wir diese Urkunde nicht anerkennen und daher keine Auflösung des Vertrages durchführen können.

Die Daten auf der Urkunde stimmen nicht mit den Vertragsdaten, welche auf mega-downloads.net angegeben wurden, überein.

Bitte überweisen Sie den kompletten offenen Rechnungsbetrag innerhalb der nächsten Tage auf unser Konto.
----------------------------------------------------------
Genau das macht mich verrückt!
Ich hab totale Angst und hoffe das dieses topic noch nicht tot ist!
Können die mich anklagen ?
Ich weiss echt nich mehr weiter:
Mahnung
Nicht akzeptieren der Geburtsurkunde
(wegen falschen daten)
Was tun?
Noch eine frage wer gibt schon bei einem vermeintlich kostenlosen service den richtigen namen an???!!

PS: Erstmal danke für das thema das hat mich so richtig aufgebaut ich glaube ich werde öfters was schreiben!!:smile:

Können die mich jetzt anklagen oder zumindest drannehmen???


----------



## sojo (2 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Inkasso aus Russland ist schon kaputt gegangen!:-D
Sollen se doch zu mir nach hause kommen!! Was wollen die mir den noch antun??Die knochen brechen?! 

Also ich bin jetz ne woche weg im urlaub und da ich vorher die kommentare gelesen hab werde ich viel entspanter sein!

An alle mit dem selben problem schickt ein was sie verlangen und wenn sie das nicht annehmen ist deren problem!!

Tja ich sollte mir mal das kleingedruckte durchlesen (oder zumindest die AGB, aber wer macht das schon)? 

Und wer gibt schon seinen echten namen bei solchen seiten an?:sun:


----------



## sascha (2 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



> Können die mich jetzt anklagen oder zumindest drannehmen???



Nö.


----------



## uwe fischer (2 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo Leute mir geht das genau so wie bei euch nur bei mir ist es so das ich 201 euro zahlen soll was soll ich jetzt tuhen die gehen mir auf die nerven


----------



## Niclas (2 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



uwe fischer schrieb:


> was soll ich jetzt tuhen


Gut  essen gehen, schönen Film ansehen, sofern Freundin vorhanden, die mal verwöhnen.

Mal ne Frage. hast du,  außer danach zu suchen, was andern passiert ist, auch mal gelesen, was darauf geantwortet wurde?

Die Höhe einer  Forderung hat doch nichts mit der Rechtmäßigkeit zu tun. 

Gib mit deine   Adresse,  ich schick die ne Forderung über 1896€. Bezahlst du die dann sofort?


----------



## sojo (2 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

So Hab jetz ma was klargestellt:

Da ich den lustigen Briefverkehr mit denen erst seit n par tagen habe, und ich natürlich die erste forderung gelöscht habe:wall: Bin ichs jetzt leid gewesen! 
Hab mich als mein Vater ausgegeben und denen n saftigen brief geschickt!

Wenn ich jetzt Briefe die mit "Sehr Geehrter Kunde" anfangen erhalte, lese ich sie mir durch und lach mich schlapp!

Ps: aber eins muss man denen lassen die können richtig gut einschüchtern(hab fast nen Nervenzusammenbruch bekommen als ich das gelesen hab)
Aber Spass beiseite ich hab diese seite noch nie gesehen! 
Ehrlich!
Ohne Flachs!
UND NICH VERWECHSELN:
w*w.mega-downloads.net
w*w.mega-upload.net
Jap die seite die ich für mega download gehalten habe war Orange Schwarz...Ohne Weiß
Tja und divx player emule und co (bietet diese seite kostenpflichtig an!),bekommt man woanders auch umsonst. 
[Beim divx player (woanders geladen)steht in der AGB das diese software freeware ist!)
Aber die seite darf ja kosten für ihr DASEIN nehmen.

WASN SCHWACHSIN!!


----------



## restro (2 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Ich frage mich, ob es den Vertreibern von Software eigentlich egal ist, ob ihre Firma durch solche [.....] in Verruf kommt. Zumindest könnte es Menschen davon abhalten, die Software zu nutzen, wenn sie nicht wissen, ob sie beim Runterladen (von einer WIRKLICH) kostenlse Seite, sich nicht wieder ein Abo anfangen. Hat schon mal jemand an eine der REELLEN Vertreiber (z.B: von divx) geschrieben?


----------



## Wembley (2 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



melanie gille schrieb:


> hallihallo!!!was hast du denn getan das die dich in ruhe lassen???ich habe jetzt ein schreiben an die leute geschickt per einschreiben und rückschein!!!ich hoffe das reicht wenn nicht dann muss ich leider,wo ich garkeine lust zuhabe zum anwalt damit und der setzt dann ein schreiben auf!!!!habe da sogar versucht anzurufen!!!naja was haben sie dir denn geschrieben??wenn ich fragen darf???


Aller Erfahrung nach bringt jeglicher Kontakt mit denen nicht viel bzw. überhaupt nichts. Die drohen trotzdem weiter und freuen sich über jeden, der auf diese Drohkulisse eingeht, obwohl es gar keinen Grund dafür gäbe.

Die entscheidende Frage ist doch: Können die das wahrmachen, was die androhen? Wie man ebenfalls weiß, sieht es für die Anbieter sehr schlecht aus (hingegen gut für den Kunden wider Willen, der sich sträubt zu zahlen).

Die haben zehntausende von Leuten, die nicht zahlen wollen. Trotzdem wartet man vergeblich darauf, dass die ihre Forderungen per Gericht geltend machen, geschweige denn, dass die vor Gericht gewinnen würden.
Warum das wohl so ist?


----------



## Verlierer100 (2 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Ich hatte schon einmal den wunsch danach habe dann aber einen Rückzieher gemacht weil 
es mir 1: schwerfällt bei sachen wie [........] sachlich zu bleiben 

Ich 2: meine Tochter schützen will denn sie ist nach dem Tod ihrer mutter genug in die Öffentlichkeit gezert worden

und 3: diese [.........] schneller ihre Briefkästen wechseln wie eine Rechtsabteilung reagieren kann

MfG


----------



## Verlierer100 (2 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Entschuldigung werde dran Denken


----------



## uwe fischer (4 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

hallo leute nur eine warnung an euch last die finger weg von mega-downloads ich habe heute widerspruch eingelegt gegen die rechungen und vertrag von 2 jahren und ich werde am montag die verbrauchersutzzentrale einschalten und was die zu mir sagen das werde ich auch tuhen ich habe heute per einschreiben wiederspruch weg geschickt dierekt an den geschäfstleitung mal schauen was basiert ich werde kämpfen ich lasse mir nichts mehr geffalen das war ein mal:handreib:


----------



## Tiiney (4 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Ouh man .
ich habe auch Post bekommen von dieser " Firma:Validea-Megadownloads.net " . Bin aber gerade mal 16 Jahre alt  . Und soweit ich weiß kann dieser Vertrag nicht gültig sein weil, ich ja eine einwilligung von meinen Letern bräuchte um so etwas abzuschließen . Oder ?!
Ich muss zugebene ich hab tierische Angst :unzufrieden:
Weil ich hab doch nichts schlimmes gemacht , verdammt ._.
Kann mich auch nur daran errinern das ich über Divx player Filme geguckt habe :sun:
Naja. Und ich bin gerade mich hier im ganzen Netzt zu informieren und stöbere alles durch was nur damit zutun hat. Und bin darauf gekommen das ich ja eine "Abmeldefrist" hatte von 14 Tagen  . Aber ähm das lustige ist dabei. Das ich nie irgentwie so eine e-mail bekommen habe :-p
Naja. Und keine ahnung wie ich jetzt vorgehen soll ?!


----------



## Verlierer100 (4 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Tiiney schrieb:


> Ouh man .
> ich habe auch Post bekommen von dieser " Firma:Validea-Megadownloads.net " . Bin aber gerade mal 16 Jahre alt  . Und soweit ich weiß kann dieser Vertrag nicht gültig sein



Vollkommen richtig Du bist keine 18J. 



Tiiney schrieb:


> Ich muss zugebene ich hab tierische Angst :unzufrieden:



Keine Angst haben und das hier ansehen
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.



Tiiney schrieb:


> Das ich nie irgentwie so eine e-mail bekommen habe :-p



kann im Spam Filter gelandet sein




Tiiney schrieb:


> Und keine ahnung wie ich jetzt vorgehen soll



abwarten und Tee Trinken


----------



## Tiiney (4 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Uf.
Danke .
Aber du meinst einfach jetzt nichts machen. Was wird denn weiter passieren? Werden die noch mehr briefe schicken ?
Acuh diese schönen Gelben Briefe vom Gericht ?
Oder wiurd es soweit nicht kommen?
ouh man . Ich kann mir garnicht vorstellen das ich jetzt einfach "tee trinken" soll ._.


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Tiiney schrieb:


> Werden die noch mehr briefe schicken ?


Das "Kalletaler Dreieck": Formulierungshilfe zum Geldeintreiben - Eine Satire -


Tiiney schrieb:


> Acuh diese schönen Gelben Briefe vom Gericht ?


Vom Blitz getroffen zu werden ist  weitaus wahrscheinlicher


----------



## Tiiney (4 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Ok :-p

Danke .
Schon irgentwie lustig . Dann kann ich ja erstmal beruhigt feiern gehen heute Abend.


----------



## Antiscammer (4 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Trink einen extra auf die Wiener Würstel.


----------



## nikkie (5 Oktober 2008)

*gibts neues?*

Ich finde dieses Forum ja schon gut aber was mir fehlt ist einfach, dass mal jemand schreibt wie diese Geschichte bei ihm ausging! WIe lange geht das Brief Drama, hat doch schon mal jemand was ernsteres gekriegt, Erfahrungsberichte bitte. Hab nun schon den 3. Brief von Collector wo drin steht dass sie jetzt quasi härter durchgreifen wollen weil ich nicht kooperativ bin


----------



## Tiiney (5 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hab erst den ersten Brief bekommen . 
Also die angeblich "Letze Mahnung" :-p

naja lächerch sind die schon . Verwenden normales einfaches Druckerpapier .
Schreiben irgenteinen wisch dahin, von wegen Die einfache Zahlung! 
Hallo? keine firma würde nen weißes Blatt nehmen als überschrift " Die eifnach Zahlung nehmen" dann ein pa Sätze schreiben fertig .
Und das auch noch ohne Unterschrift ?! :-p
ne echt nicht erst zu nehmen .

Ein kollege hatte genau das selbe wie ich. Und er hat eifnach eine E-mail an die "Firma" geschrieben. In der er schrieb : " [...] . Ich zahle das nicht" .
Seid dem hat er keine Mahnungen oder so bekommen :-p
Auch eine gute lösung .

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## bernhard (5 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



nikkie schrieb:


> ... dass sie jetzt quasi härter durchgreifen wollen


Kann man Pferdemist noch härter anfassen?


----------



## dvill (5 Oktober 2008)

*AW: gibts neues?*



nikkie schrieb:


> Hab nun schon den 3. Brief


Im Normalfall geht das so aus, dass die Betroffenen nach 3 Briefen wissen, wo Altpapier gesammelt wird.


----------



## Kapitän_Schnauz (5 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Ich habe mittlerweile den 4. Brief des Collector- Forderungsmanagement bekommen, mit der Aufforderung den Betrag von 163,9 Euro bis zum 08. September zu bezahlen. Ups, da habe ich den Termin wohl verpasst :-D

Überschrift des Briefes war übrigens: 
"LETZTE ZAHLUNGSAUFFORDERUNG VOR KLAGE"

Witzig nur, das so etwas ähnliches im 3. Schreiben auch schon stand. Na dann werde ich jetzt zitternd die Klage erwarten. Ich sehe mich schon vor Kadhi :rotfl:

Kann allen nur sagen: Cool bleiben.
Ich war es zwar am anfang auch nicht, aber durch diese Forum und den wissenden Usern bin ich es es. Dafür sage ich DANKE


----------



## suendi (5 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Kapitän_Schnauz schrieb:


> Überschrift des Briefes war übrigens:
> "LETZTE ZAHLUNGSAUFFORDERUNG VOR KLAGE"



das war auch die überschrift unseres letzten briefs.das wäre dann der 3. vom inkassounternehmen seit april..denke das wird auch noch ne weile so weiter gehen und jedes mal muss ich meinen eltern aufs neue erklären, dass die "firma" nur rumspinnt und nichts vom gericht kommen wird...


----------



## dvill (5 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Extra für die Eltern: Vlothoer Anzeiger - Post kommt aus Vlotho-Arabien


----------



## Tiiney (5 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Ich wollte mal so fragen .
ob bei eurem ersten Brief auch soetwas stand :



> Letzte Mahnung vor Übergabe an das Inkassobüre
> 
> Sehr geehrte Frau ... ,
> trotz der Rechnung vom 30.07.2008 und der darauf folgenden mahnung per E-mail konnten wir leer bis heute noch keinen Zahlungseingang der offenen Forderung der BlueByte FZE mega-downloads.net feststellen. Wir fordern Sie hiermit letztmalig mit Nachdruck auf, den nachstehenden Gesamnbetrag umgehend bis zum 11.10.2008 auf das nachfolgende Konto zu überweisen.




So dann stehen da die offnen Beträge halt so . 
Dann nochma Kontonr von dennen bla bla und so .
dann halt die drohung mit Inkasso und son gedönse . 

Und auf dem zweiten Zettel halt nochmal so locker geschrieben das es eine eifnach Zahlung ist und so und dann unten so Überweisungszettel halt .

Achja und der Brief ist sehr billig :-p
Einfach mal so gescannt . Garkeinen großen aufwand .

habta das auch so ?!


----------



## suendi (5 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

ja das erinnert mich sehr stark an unseren ersten brief...


----------



## Tiiney (5 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Ok . Kann ich dann beruhigt sein das das alles nur so "verarsche" ist ?!


----------



## suendi (5 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

ist, denk ich, immer die gleiche abzocke. wie hier sooft beschrieben. du bist nicht allein 
und an dieser stelle möchte ich mich auch mal bei allen für ihren rat bedanken!!


----------



## Tiiney (5 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

ja aber die Angst bleibt noch etwas 

Aber ich bedanke mich auch für die Hilfe !


----------



## sascha (6 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



> ja aber die Angst bleibt noch etwas



Angst- vor was? Der Himmel wird dir nicht auf den Kopf fallen, Prozesse führt die Nutzlosbranche logischerweise nicht, Geld für Abo- und Vertragsfallen gibts nur, wenn man als Opfer freiwillig bezahlt und den Rest erledigen derzeit Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaft. Was bleibt ist das Inkasso-Stalking, von dem man sich nicht wirklich einschüchtern lassen sollte...


----------



## nikkie (6 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

okidoki. Also findet sich keiner der verhaftet wurde  Das klingt alles haargenua wie bei mir. Auf den 4. Brief kann ich also noch warten, der kommt bestimmt  Raffiniert ist das ja schon. Wenn nur jeder 10. zahlt... Bin ich froh,. dass ioch das nicht getan habe.


----------



## webwatcher (6 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



nikkie schrieb:


> Wenn nur jeder 10. zahlt...


Es sind mehr. Verbraucherzentralen schätzen bis zu 30% der Betroffenen.

Bei geschätzten  mehreren  hunderttausend  Usern  kann sich jeder die  Fettlebe
 der Nutzlosbranche ausrechnen.


----------



## Tiiney (6 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Ich hab diese e-mail bekommen . Nachdem ich der Firma da geschrieben habe das ich grad ma 16 Jahre alt bin . 




> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> Um den Vertrag aufgrund von Minderjährigkeit auflösen zu können, benötigen wir die Kopie eines gültigen Lichtbildausweises (Geburtsurkunde, etc.).
> 
> ...






Soll ich das jetzt machen ? Oder einfach ignorieren ?


----------



## suendi (6 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

wir hatten dasselbe problem und auch dieselbe email erhalten. du bist allerdings nicht verpflichtet denen irgendas zu schicken!! und selbst wenn du ne geburtsurkunde etc. dahin mailst, garantiert das nicht, dass es anerkannt wird und die dich in zukunft in ruhe lassen


----------



## Tiiney (6 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Okay.

Also einfach nicht wahr nehmen die e-mail?


----------



## bernhard (6 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Ich warne ausdrücklich vor der Abgabe persönlicher Daten an Stellen, die unaufgefordert eintreffende Mails versenden. Da ist Datenmissbrauch nicht auszuschließen.


----------



## uwe fischer (6 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo Leute bin am mittwoch in der verbraucherzentralle habe heute angeruffen und die dame hat gesagt das ich nicht zahlen soll und semtlich papire mit bringen soll und das werde ich auch tuhen die beratung kost 20 euro und das soll man infestieren lieber 20 für eine beratung als 100 euro für so eine falsche verarschung bei mega download also leute lass es und kämpft gegen mega dowload


----------



## tillmann (6 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo, ich bin auch einer von den Betroffenen  von Mega Downloads, auch ich habe heue Post vom Inkasso Coll€ctor bekommen, 151 Euro soll ich jetzt zahlen, werde ich aber nicht!  

Soll ich das einfach aussitzen, irgendwo zur Anzeige bringen, was macht Ihr? Antwortet ihr denen? Auf den ersten Brief, den ich erhalten habe und mit dem Musterbrief der Verbraucherzentrale beantwortet habe, haben die
gar nicht reagiert. Es kommen nur verschiedenste Briefe, alle mit anderen Adressen, ich weiß gar nicht, wem ich was schreiben soll, alle führen zu Megadownloads. 

Gruß


----------



## webwatcher (6 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



tillmann schrieb:


> Soll ich das einfach aussitzen, irgendwo zur Anzeige bringen, was macht Ihr? Antwortet ihr denen?



In diesem Thread tatsächlich schon etwas her, daher Zeit mal wieder für die Standardratschläege 

1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

4) http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

5) Thread lesen


----------



## Rainer-aus-MV (7 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo,

ich bin bei einem Update von Irfan View auf bewusste Seite gelenkt worden.
Kann sein, damals wurde auch ein Häkchen gesetzt und von mir Angaben gemacht. Ist ca. 6 - 8 Wochen her. Nun das übliche Programm: Rechnung per Mail und Mahnung mit der Post.
Wenn ich jetzt "Mega-..." aufrufe, erkenne ich groß und deutlich den Hinweis auf die 96 Euro. Es ist unmöglich, daß ich dies damals übersehen habe.
Deshalb meine Frage: Haben die eventuell Ihre Seite korrigiert um Seriosität vorzutäuschen?
Danke für Hinweise

Rainer


----------



## dvill (7 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Webseiten sind höchst flüchtig: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...weis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html#post252486


----------



## roffell (7 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

@ Rainer

es wird so wie bei mir gewesen sein, dass du dich gar nicht auf der Hauptseite angemeldet hast sondern über google auf eine der Anmeldeseiten gelangt bist.

Bei den Anmeldeseiten die du über google erreichst findest du den Preis nur im kleingedruckten.
Die Hauptseite habe ich das erstemal gesehen nachdem ich von denen Post erhalten habe.


----------



## sascha (7 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



> Deshalb meine Frage: Haben die eventuell Ihre Seite korrigiert um Seriosität vorzutäuschen?



So ähnlich. Hier ist die Masche mit den unterschiedlichen mega-downloads-Seiten erklärt (inklusive Video und Bildern):

mega-downloads: So funktioniert die Falle | Augsblog.de


----------



## webwatcher (7 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Rainer-aus-MV schrieb:


> Deshalb meine Frage: Haben die eventuell Ihre Seite korrigiert um Seriosität vorzutäuschen?


Manipuliert bzw gefakt  ist  der richtige Ausdruck, so wie in den  vorherigen Links erklärt wird.
Daher sind auch alle Drohungen  lauwarmes Geschwätz, da die Nutzlosanbieter genau wissen, 
dass sie damit vor Gericht nicht die geringsten Chancen hätten.

Nicht auszusschließen ist natürlich, dass man Lockenten einsetzt, die sich absichtlich "totschiessen" 
lassen, um eine  reale Gefahr vorzutäuschen.


----------



## Rainer-aus-MV (7 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo,

danke für die Hinweise. Jetzt werde ich, egal was die machen, nicht mehr reagieren. Es sei denn, der unwahrscheinliche Fall eines Mahnbescheides tritt ein.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## sascha (7 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



> Es sei denn, der unwahrscheinliche Fall eines Mahnbescheides tritt ein.



Es ist grundsätzlich nicht auszuschließen, dass dubiose Anbieter in ein paar Fällen auch einen Mahnbescheid herausschicken - und sei es, um damit bei ängstlichen wie unwissenden Verbrauchern weiter Schrecken zu verbreiten.

Aufgeklärte Verbraucher wissen, was sie beim Erhalt ungerechtfertigter Mahnbescheide zu tun haben: Kreuzchen bei "Widerspruch" machen und zurückschicken. Das wars


----------



## Merle (8 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo,
obwohl schon alles geschrieben wurde, musste ich mich doch registrieren, um von unseren ähnlichen/gleichen Erlebnissen mit dem Collector Forderungsmanagement zu berichten!
Eigentlich wiederholt sich alles, jeder schildert ähnliche Abläufe.

Vor ca. einem halben Jahr kam die erste Zahlungsaufforderung von dem oben genannten Inkassounternehmen, nach angeblich zugesandter Rechnung.
Mein Mann und ich gingen sofort zur Polizei, nachdem wir uns etwas im Internet belesen hatten, und erstatteten Anzeige.
Mit der Kopie dieser Anzeige und einem entprechenden Brief, mit der Frage was wir denn heruntergeladen hätten, "beglückten" wir das Inkassounternehmen.
Kurz danach kam die zweite Zahlungsaufforderung, ohne auch nur mit einer Silbe auf die Anzeige oder unsere Fragen einzugehen.
Inzwischen erhielten wir die dritte Zahlungsaufforderung, mit der "Drohung", es würden bei Nichtbeachtung Kosten erhöhende Maßnahmen folgen (wie lächerlich).
Natürlich haben wir nicht mehr reagiert. Unser Rechtschutz meinte auch nur, NICHT reagieren!
Was passiert eigentlich, wenn wir die weiteren Schreiben ungeöffnet zurückschicken?
Kann jemand berichten, wann bei ihm/ihr, dieser Briefterror aufhörte?
Vielen Dank!!!
Merle


----------



## Antiscammer (8 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Merle schrieb:


> Was passiert eigentlich, wenn wir die weiteren Schreiben ungeöffnet zurückschicken?



Vermutlich das gleiche wie bisher auch: weitere Mahnungen werden kommen.



Merle schrieb:


> Kann jemand berichten, wann bei ihm/ihr, dieser Briefterror aufhörte?



Erst, wenn dieses Programm so ähnlich abgespult wurde: :scherzkeks:
Kalletaler-Dreieck.de - Das "Kalletaler Dreieck": Formulierungshilfe zum Geldeintreiben - Eine Satire - Startseite

Wann das aufhört, das wissen letztendlich nur die Wienerle.
Erfahrungsgemäß kommen im Rahmen dieses Nutzlos-Kaspertheaters von den meisten solcher "Anbieter" so ca. 6-10 Mahnungen, selten mehr. Das zieht sich über 6-9 Monate hin, selten über mehr als 1 Jahr.

Nach spätestens 8-10 Mahnungen geht die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass eine haltlose Forderung nach einer wiederholt wiederholten allerallerletzten Mahnung doch noch bezahlt wird, gegen Null. Da übersteigen dann die Kosten für Porto, Toner, Papier, Personal doch die zu erwartenden minimalen Einnahmen. Bis zum Erreichen dieser mathematischen Grenzwahrscheinlichkeit wird halt gemahnt.
Und solange muss man das halt aussitzen.


----------



## Merle (8 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo Antiscanner,
vielen Dank für Deine Antworten!
Der Link ist wirklich lustig und hat nun auch meinen Mann beruhigt.
Die Anzeige bei der Polizei wurde natürlich eingestellt, dass wird Collector wahrscheinlich bewusst sein, da sie sicherlich mit den Gegebenheiten sehr vertraut sind.
Dann warten wir eben weitere sechs Monate ab, dann wird der Spuk wohl ein Ende haben.
Nochmals vielen Dank, auch wenn Du bestimmt dieser Fragen inzwischen überdrüssig bist, verständlicherweise:-D.
Viele Grüße
Merle


----------



## Verlierer100 (10 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo Leute

Wie ich heute in den Briefkasten gucke finde ich natürlich mal wieder Post von unseren Freunden mit dem, Aller aller allerletzten Angebot einer außergerichtlichen Einigung worin großzügiger weise auf einen Teil der Vorderungen verzichtet wird und somit nur noch 96 € zu zahlen sind 

Ja wissen die den selber noch was sie Schreiben oder gehen die Mahnvordrucke aus. mal sehen vileicht reicht beim nächsten mal ja ein wenig Gesang.

Die Moral der Geschichte, Nicht bange machen lassen


----------



## Schlachter (10 Oktober 2008)

*Krieg*

Sogar ich habe Post von denen bekommen, dass werden die noch bereuen ich fahre nämlich in Kürze auf Montage nach Österreich und werde die Jungs besuchen......einatmen, wegputzen, und auskotzen werde ich die!!!!!!!!......hab sooooooo´n hals und kann es kaum abwarten, soll ich einen Gruß von euch mit reinschlagen??? Grins :sun:


----------



## Verlierer100 (10 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Krieg*

Wenn Du sie Findest!
Aber da wirst du nach Dubai weiter Müßen um zu erfahren das sie in Herford sind oder doch in Wien?

Ja wo sind sie denn?

Lachen muß auch mal sein


----------



## Schlachter (10 Oktober 2008)

*Kampfansage*

Das ist mir egal ich fange in Österreich mal an, werde euch dann informieren, ich bin weltweit unterwegs und glaubt mir irgendwann oder eines Tages werde ich die kriegen......Grins


----------



## Verlierer100 (10 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kampfansage*



Schlachter schrieb:


> Das ist mir egal ich fange in Österreich mal an, werde euch dann informieren, ich bin weltweit unterwegs und glaubt mir irgendwann oder eines Tages werde ich die kriegen......Grins


Na dann Waidmanns Heil.........Lach

Und bitte, bitte ab jetzt Stubenrein!!
Ihr habt gerade eine fast Erwachsene Zuschauerin dazu gewonnen. :scherzkeks::turn:


----------



## dvill (10 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Polizei warnt vor Download bei Mega-Downloads.net | Recht Medial - von Rechtsanwalt Marian Härtel


> Weitere Geschädigte werden gebeten sich mit der Kriminalpolizei unter Telefon [siehe Quelle] in Verbindung zu setzen. Das Betrugsdezernat hat die Ermittlungen gegen die verantwortliche Firma mit Sitz in Österreich eingeleitet.


----------



## suendi (11 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

bezieht sich das jetzt nur auf geschädigte aus esslingen oder generell auf alle??
geht aus dem text nicht ganz hervor finde ich.
schönen samstag noch sandra


----------



## biermann (11 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hi an alle die mit den Firmen MEGADOWNLOAD, Validea oder wie sie auch heißen zu tun haben: 

Der angebliche Vertrag der beim Download von der seite MEGADOWNLOAD zu stande kommt ist nach Auffassung der Gesetzeskommentare (BGB) nicht rechtswirksam, da er nur aufgrund "arglistiger Täuschung" zu Stande kommt. Ich habe die ganze dubiose "Anmeldesequenz" dokumentiert. 

[......]

Wie Gesagt eine Anzeige ist auch für andere Nutzer des Netzes förderlich, da diesen Machenschaften das Handwerk gelegt werden muß. 

Esw gibt noch weitere Wege wie eine Unterlassungsklage, eine Anzeige wegen Stalking (nur wenn es richtig heftig wird). Diese Schritte können die Firma richtig Asche kosten, falls sie bei Gericht den kürzeren zieht. 

Wichtig: 

Nicht nur labidar die Firma, sondern auch den Mitarbeiter, der die Rechnung oder den Brief veranlasst hat unbekannterweise anzeigen. 

Bei Fragen bin ich gerne bereit einefach persönlich mailen und nicht einschüchtern lassen :-p. 

PS WIE GESAGT DIES GILT ALLES NUR; WENN IHR WIE AUCH ICH ZU UNRECHT ANGESCHRIEBEN WURDET. Habe mir auch noch nebenbei erwähnt die Mühe gemacht einen Brief an die Firma zu schreiben. Hoffe mal es kommt was lustiges zurück :-D


----------



## Jahzeen (11 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo leute,

habe gerade ne mahnung bekommen (meine erste) wo mir mega-downloads sogar meine damalige ip adresse hinzufügt.

Können die rauskriegen wer ich bin??

Habe bei der anmeldung völlig andere daten angegeben nur halt die e-mail als richtige, dachte da kommen halt so verbraucherhinweise oder so.

Oder kann ich weiter ruhig dasitzen und einfach auf die nächsten mails warten??


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Jahzeen schrieb:


> habe gerade ne mahnung bekommen (meine erste) wo mir mega-downloads sogar meine damalige ip adresse hinzufügt.
> 
> Können die rauskriegen wer ich bin??


beliebtes hohles Drohgerassel 

IP-Adresse nur - und nur - für Strafverfolger | Augsblog.de
Die haben meine IP-Adresse | Augsblog.de


----------



## Jahzeen (11 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Alles kla!

Danke


----------



## wahlhesse (11 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo,

1. Haben schon viele vor Dir.... nix besonderes
2. Nur wenn Du zu gesprächig bist , ansonsten nicht
3. Gut.
4. Wäre nicht verkehrt :sun:

Im Ernst, da wir keine Rechtsberatung im Einzelfall geben dürfen, wird halt nur mit dem Zaunpfahl gewunken.

Weiteres hier:
1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

4) Brieffreundschaft oder nicht - Wie reagieren auf Rechnung und Mahnung?

5) Thread lesen

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Jahzeen (11 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Achja die sagen auch das ich durch ein häckchen bei "agb´s gelesen" von allem wusste und deswegen ein vertrag zustande gekommen ist.

Ist doch bullshit oder nicht???


----------



## Jahzeen (11 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Jahzeen schrieb:


> Achja die sagen auch das ich durch ein häckchen bei "agb´s gelesen" von allem wusste und deswegen ein vertrag zustande gekommen ist.
> 
> Ist doch bullshit oder nicht???


 

ok sorry und danke an alle.

Ich sitze es aus!! 

LG


----------



## wahlhesse (11 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo,

sagen wir mal so, vor Gericht wäre die Geschichte mit dem Häkchen eher eine Lachnummer. Aus diesem Grund drohen die "Anbieter" halt lieber aussergerichtlich herum. 

Du hast es schon richtig als Exkrement von Rindern bezeichnet, wobei Kuhfladen wenigstens noch den Boden düngen 

Angst muss man nicht haben, aber das sieht man auch recht schön, wenn man sich die Zeit nimmt und die Links durcharbeitet. 

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Jahzeen (11 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Wunderbar ich danke dir!!

Ich habe viele der links durchgeschaut und auch eigentlich verstanden das die mir nix können, ist halt nur nochmal ne absicherung die zwar nicht erforderlich ist aber ich gehe lieber noch mal auf nummer sicher und frage nochmal.

Aber wie gesagt jetzt weiss ich bescheid und werde einfach keine angst mehr haben und ein schönes wochenende geniessen und Heute natürlich FUSSBALL gucken))))))))

Allen viel spass dabei!

Bye


----------



## theopeuyn (11 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Meine Meinung darf ich hier doch wenigstens noch sagen, oder wird die auch zensiert ? [......] Warum soll ich andere Menschen nicht motivieren meinem guten Beispiel zu folgen und Zivilcourage zu beweisen. Es lohnt sich den Mut zu haben und Strafanzeige zu erstatten. Lassen Sie sich auf gar keinen Fall einschüchtern auch nicht von dem Inkassobüro was Magadownloads vertritt. [.......]

Vielleicht ist das in der Diskussion hier untergegangen aber es gibt ZAHLREICHE User die von dieser Firma aus Österreich schon abgezockt wurden. Das man auf der Eingangsseite keine Widerrufsbelehrung finden konnte ist bereits der Beginn der arglistigen Täuschung. Erfolgt nämlich keine schriftliche Widerrufsbelehrung per Brief (wie in Deutschland vorgeschrieben) kommt auch kein Vertrag auf Gegenseitigkeit zustande. Der TRICK bei den meisten Abo-Fallen und Eintragungs-Fallen ist doch meistens gleich, daß die nämlich die Rechnung erst dann (per Mail) versenden wenn die 14-tägige Frist für den Widerruf (angeblich) bereits verstrichen ist.  Ein weiterer Trick ist noch dreister es wird eine angebliche E-Mail des Supports vorgestellt, die aber gar nicht funktioniert. Es wird auf eine teure kostenpflichtige Telefonnummer verwiesen. Grundsätzlich gegen einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid binnen 30 Tagen eilegen, mit der Begründung das keine Gegenleistung für die Forderung erbracht wurde. [.......]


----------



## Merle (11 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo biermann,
wie ich schon schrieb erstatteten wir eine Anzeige bei der Polizei!
Es interessiert nur nicht. Sie wird von dem Polizisten aufgesetzt und nach einer bestimmten Zeit erhälst Du eine schriftliche Information, dass sie eingestellt wurde.
Und genau DAS wird auch Collector und wie sie sonst noch so heißen, wissen!!!
Eigentlich kann oder sollte man sich wirklich nur ruhig verhalten.
Viele Grüße
Merle


----------



## Schlachter (11 Oktober 2008)

*Kampfansage, lasst euch nichts gefallen!!!!*

Das beste ist, ich war nur kurz auf der Seite und habe gar nichts gemacht und schon bekomme ich Post, würde mich ja mal interessieren wie die meine Adresse rausbekommen haben?? die können mich einfach mal am A.... lecken, das habe ich den auch schon geschrieben. Grins


----------



## Verlierer100 (11 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kampfansage, lasst euch nichts gefallen!!!!*



Schlachter schrieb:


> würde mich ja mal interessieren wie die meine Adresse rausbekommen haben



Welche Date hast du den eingegeben? 
Dann gehe auf ein Suchportal XY. und gebe die Daten in allen möglichen Formen als Suchbegriff ein und schon hast du deine Adresse


----------



## johinos (12 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Merle schrieb:


> wie ich schon schrieb erstatteten wir eine Anzeige bei der Polizei!
> Es interessiert nur nicht. Sie wird von dem Polizisten aufgesetzt und nach einer bestimmten Zeit erhälst Du eine schriftliche Information, dass sie eingestellt wurde.


Warum wurde eingestellt? 

Auf der Anmeldeseite steht der Kostenhinweis doch drauf, das ist doch dann kein Betrug. Und deshalb wird die Anzeige eingestellt, logisch, hat mit interessieren nichts zu tun. Heißt natürlich nicht, dass ein Vertrag zustande kam. Und wenn kein Vertrag, dann kein Geld, klar.


----------



## webwatcher (12 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

....


----------



## cicojaka (12 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



johinos schrieb:


> Auf der Anmeldeseite steht der Kostenhinweis doch drauf, das ist doch dann kein Betrug. Und deshalb wird die Anzeige eingestellt, logisch


Das würde ich einschränken wollen: "Es ist nicht zu beweisen, dass beim konkreten Fall dort kein Preishinweis war" (siehe Anmerkung webwatcher). Was man damit anfängt, ist eine andere Sache. Man kann daraus folgern "wer sagt, dass da kein Preishinweis war, der lügt" ("Frankfurter Logik") oder man sagt "Es ist eben nicht zu beweisen, dass im konkreten Fall kein Preis dastand" (das wäre korrekt).

Und logisch ist das ohnehin nur innerhalb der juristischen Logik, dass kein Betrug ist, was die Juristen nicht als Betrug definieren (und dass kein Betrug ist, was nicht konkret beweisbar ist). 
Da reicht es eben, bei vorhandener Täuschungsabsicht irgendwo einen Preis zu verstecken (und selbst das reicht sogar, wenn es "ab und zu" so ist und "ab und zu" eben nicht) - und schon darf man munter "betrügen", in der Logik des gesunden Menschenverstandes. Nun denn, das ist bedauerlich - aber es ist natürlich ein Fakt und insofern ist es freilich "logisch", dass ein Betrugsverfahren eingestellt wird, weil ja eben "juristische Logik" gilt - und nicht der gesunde Menschenverstand. 

Johinos hat natürlich "Recht". "Recht", "Gesetz", lauter so nette Begriffe 

In einem netten schwedischen Krimi sinniert ein Kommisar 
"Das Gesetz ist doch nur dazu da, die zweifelhaften Interessen bestimmter Leute zu schützen. Ansonsten besteht es nur aus Lücken"

Zivilrechtlich - und darauf kommt es an, wenn man sich einer Forderung erwehren will - sieht es für die Anbieter recht düster aus. Auch wenn sie nicht betrügen, täuschen sie doch - und das zivilrechtlich dann eben doch nicht so ganz unproblematisch, wenn man Geld von jemandem fordert...

Noch einmal zu:


johinos schrieb:


> Auf der Anmeldeseite steht der Kostenhinweis doch drauf, das ist doch dann kein Betrug.


PS: Ein Satz in dieser Pauschalität von johinos erstaunt mich ein wenig


----------



## dvill (12 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



johinos schrieb:


> Auf der Anmeldeseite steht der Kostenhinweis doch drauf


Ich sehe das auch als unbegründete Spekulation. Webseiten sind flüchtig, veränderlich und programmierbar.

mega-downloads: So funktioniert die Falle | Augsblog.de


----------



## webwatcher (12 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



johinos schrieb:


> Auf der Anmeldeseite steht der Kostenhinweis doch drauf, das ist doch dann kein Betrug..


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html
Solche Kenntnisse kann man natürlich nicht von Otto Normalpolizist erwarten



cicojaka schrieb:


> PS: Ein Satz in dieser Pauschalität von johinos erstaunt mich ein wenig


Die Tricks mit personalisierten Links scheinen  ebenfalls  unbekannt zu sein.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/expe...-bei-deutsche-inkassostelle-3.html#post252333



dvill schrieb:


> Ich sehe das auch als unbegründete Spekulation. Webseiten sind flüchtig, veränderlich und programmierbar.
> 
> mega-downloads: So funktioniert die Falle | Augsblog.de


oder auch:  *Webseiten sind nicht in Granit gemeißelt*


----------



## tikito (14 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Halllo und guten tag,
ich kenne nicht einmal mega-downloads.net bis ich eine email mit rechnung bekommen habe von 96 euro.

bei der email stand das ich divx player runter geladen habe
und meine daten stimmten sich ein bis auf die rufnummer war falsch die telefonnummer war von meiner oma.
ich sollte mich da angeblich angemeldet haben obwohl ich keine bestätigung oder etc was bekommen habe bis auf die rechnung.


wieso sollte ich ein divxplayer runterladen wenn man das von divxwebsite kostenlos runterladen kann? völlig unlogisch.

ich habe die email dann ignoriert, jetzt bekam ich ein brief mit einer rechnung vom 100,50 euro.

----auf dem brief steht----



> Letzte Mahnung vor Überagbe an das Inkassobürö
> 
> Sehr geehrte Herr ..........
> 
> trotz der Rechnung vom 06.08.2008 und der darauf folgenden Mahnung per E-Mail konnten  wir leider bis heute noch keinen 'Zahlungseingang der offenen  Forderung der BlueByte FZE ([noparse]http://www.mega-downloads.net[/noparse]) feststellen. Wir fordern Sie hiermit letztmalig mmit Nachdruck auf, den nachstehenden Gesamtbetrag umgehend bis zum 21.10.2008 auf das nachfolgende Konto überweisen.



hilft mir bitte was soll ich tun


----------



## tikito (14 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



tikito schrieb:


> _[Vollztat entfernt. (bh)]_


pn: [...]

_[Mailadresse entfernt. (bh)]_
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#11


----------



## wahlhesse (14 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



tikito schrieb:


> hilft mir bitte was soll ich tun



Kein Problem, hier ist die Hilfe.
1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

4) Brieffreundschaft oder nicht - Wie reagieren auf Rechnung und Mahnung?

5) Thread lesen

Falls Du minderjährig bist, diese Info bitte auch an Deine Erziehungsberechtigten geben.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## tikito (14 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

nein ich bin 23jahre alt


----------



## katzenjens (14 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



tikito schrieb:


> nein ich bin 23jahre alt


Dann musst Du Dir die Links und Videos wohl oder übel selbst durchlesen .

Eine direkte Antwort, wie tu dieses oder jenes dürfen wir aus rechtlichen Gründen nicht geben. Aber wenn Du Dir die Links und Videos durchgearbeitet hast, solltest Du wissen, was zu tun ist und was nicht.

Falls Dir das zu viel Text auf einmal ist, hier ist eine Kurzeinführung, welche ich auf Wunsch sogar vorlese :smile:  
Lass Dich durch den leicht angenervten Ton nicht einschüchtern, das kommt daher, dass ich jeden Tag mit seeeehr vielen Fragen zum Thema zugeschüttet werde. 

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## tikito (14 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

danke dir


----------



## Monte Christo (14 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo miteinander, ich bin neu hier im Forum.

Mein Sohn hat ebenfalls von Mega-Download.net Post erhalten. Was mich jetzt eigentlich wundert ist folgendes. Warum können wir diesen Abzockern nicht das Handwerk legen?

Unsere Bundeskanzlerin hat heute in unserer Zeitung ganz groß angkündigt, daß sie zum Schutze der Bürger da ist. Nur man merkt halt nichts davon!

Wie wäre es, wenn wir die Sache selbst in die Hand nehmen?

Die haben doch gegen Geld Freeware verkauft die Anderen gehört, und somit gegen das Urheberrecht verstossen! Und durch ihre geschickte Falle haben sie sich auch noch den Vorteil vor Anderen verschafft! Dies nennt man doch unlauterer Wettbewerb!

Also nehmt doch eure sog. "Rechnungen" und schickt sie zu den Anbietern der Software (z.B. Adobe usw.) und beschwert euch massiv über das Vorgehen dieser Abzocker. Nur es müssen viele tuen!!!!!
Ich habe meine Beschwerde bereits an verschiedene Anbieter verschickt!

Sammelklagen sind bei uns nicht möglich, aber wir könnten gemeinsam einen Protest bei der Bundesregierung von Deutschland und Österreich einlegen!

Es muß doch eine Möglichkeit geben, denen das Handwerk zu legen!!

Einer Fleischskandalfirma bei uns haben sie sofort die Gewerbeausübung untersagt, wobei die nicht mal annähernd soviel Leute geschädigt haben wie die Bande aus Österreich!

Ich warte auf Feedbacks!
Ich forste derweil mal nach deren privaten Adressen und Telefonnummern!

Vergesst die eure Anwälte, in unserem Land wird es entgültig Zeit, daß wir solche Dinge wieder selbst in die Hand nehmen


----------



## Elmo80 (14 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

moin, ich habe nun schon einiges gelesen und merke immer mehr das mega-download.net [...........] sind. leider, muss ich auch zu meiner schande gestehen, dass ich mir einen divx player update gezogen habe und mich ahnungslos bei mega-download.net angemeldet habe ohne mir die agb´s durchzulesehn. worüberr ich mich im nachhinein verdammt ärgere, sowie über die tatsache, dass ich mir das folgende formular nicht durchgelesen habe um 2 uhr in der früh :wall:




> [noparse]------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Hallo XXXX XXXX,
> 
> ...




kann mir einer von euch verraten, wie man diesen [.........] den wind aus den segeln nimmt und sich legal aus der sache befreien kann? weil, wenn es in deutschland mittlerweile soweit ist, dass so eine abzocke legal ist, dann läuft hier einiges schief!!! ja, ich bin über 18, für den fall der fälle.... misslicher weise


----------



## Loona2302 (14 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hi.
Bin leider auch Opfer von megadownloads geworden.
Wollte mir den Divx Webplayer, der ja bekanntlicherweise kostenlos ist,  runterladen und bekam dann die Rechnung. 
Habe diese ignoriert und bekam dann letzten Freitag eine Mahnung. Habe dann Widerspruch eingelegt, den megadownloads natürlich nicht akzeptiert haben:



> [FONT=&quot]Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> Wir haben Sie bereits bei der Anmeldemaske neben dem Eingabefeld über die Kostenpflicht des Abonnements und auch über das Widerrufsrecht informiert. Weiters haben Sie unsere AGB durchgelesen und auch akzeptiert, somit wurden Sie über die Vertragsbedingungen bestens in Kenntnis gesetzt.
> 
> ...



Mich verwirrt, dass bis jetzt immer von Österreichischen Addressen gesprochen wurde. Diese Mail jedoch kommt aus Osnabrück.

Eine Anmeldebestätigung per Mail habe ich nie bekommen, weil die hebe ich eigentlich immer auf. Habt ihr diese Anmeldebestätigung per Mail bekommen und den Link angeklickt?
 [/FONT]


----------



## wahlhesse (14 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo,

das ist nur einer von vielen Textbausteinen des "Anbieters".
Die Anbieter scheuen die Öffentlichkeit wie der Teufel das Weihwasser.
Daher wird der ostwestfälische Pferdemist aus Österreich auch gerne mal
 aus dem niedersächsischen Osnabrück versandt. 
Trotzdem bleibt es alles Kasperltheater ohne weitere Konsequenzen, 
ausser Drohschreiben per Mail und Post, welche vom Anbieter, dem
angeschlossenen Inkassobüro oder "interessanten" Anwälten kommen können.

Sich nun genauer Gedanken zu machen, wie denn nun was abgelaufen ist, wäre unnötig
und soll man seine knappe Freizeit besser für sinnvolle Dinge verschwenden .

Kurz und gut, nach Sichtung des Erste-Hilfe-Kastens bei angeblichen
Aboverträgen oder der Videos sollte die Angst verflogen sein.

1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

4) Brieffreundschaft oder nicht - Wie reagieren auf Rechnung und Mahnung?

5) Thread lesen

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Monte Christo (14 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



> Wer möchte die [.........] verklagen? Einige Verbraucher haben, um dem Mahnungsspuk ein Ende zu setzen, ihrerseits die Betreiber der Abofallen verklagt. Das Gericht sollte feststellen, dass kein Anspruch bestünde („negative Feststellungsklage“). Bislang gingen die bekannten Verfahren positiv aus. Die Gegenseite lenkte ein, gab die entsprechende Erklärung ab und übernahm alle Kosten.
> Wer möchte das auch? Schicken Sie eine mail an [email protected] . Es handelt sich aber _nicht_ um eine _Sammelklage_, sondern man muss als Kunde individuell auf Unterlassung klagen. Es besteht ein (geringes) Kostenrisiko, andererseits die Chance, dass der „Gegenseite“ erhebliche Kosten entstehen und dass das Bombardement der Mahnungen gestoppt wird. Wir nennen Ihnen Anwälte, die mit solchen Verfahren bereits Erfolg hatten


...


----------



## wahlhesse (14 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Der Originaltext stammt von der Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg.
Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg e.V.

Wenn man etwas zitiert, sollte man die Quelle auch dazuschreiben. 

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## GeForce94 (15 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo wurde auch opfer von Mega-Downloads aber hier zu mehr:

Ich bruachte ein DivX Player auf eine seite damit ich ein Video angucken kan und unten drunter wahr hier downloaden und da kam die http://divxplayer.mega-downloads.net/anmelden/535 als ich in runtergeladen habe hab ich ihn angeschaut nach 1-2 tagen am abend ging meine Schwester ran und rufte mich ich ging hin und sie zeigt mir die rechnung und sagte "ach du scheise das wuste ich nicht" und ich antowortete drauf "ach du scheise da hab ich mich acuh angemeldet" !!! Ich fragte sie gleich was hast du alles angegeben und sie sagte nur ihren Namen und vor Vornamen und die E-Mail sagte schlecht! Als ich letzten Montag von der Schule kam sagte mein Vater wir haben eine schlechte Nachricht und er zeigte mir die Rechnung/Mahnung! Ich hab gleich in einem Anderem Forum nachgefragt der was mit PC/Internet zu tun hat der Modorator sagte gleich Schick den Minderjährigkeitsbrief da meine Schwester nur 16 ist ich schickte ihn am Montag und dann kam gestern eine E-Mail und da stand sie wollein ein Beweis haben das sie Minderjährig ist ich hab gleich den Pass genommen und gescannt und per Mail an [email protected] geschikt! Jetzt zur meinen Paar fragen!

1. Da ich mich auch da angemeldet habe ist ja die IP adresse die selbe wie die von der Schwester ihrer Regestration und ich dachte mir weil ich da falsche angaben gemacht habe vll schicken die mir ja auch ein Brief aber wie soll ich Beweisen das ich(13) Minderjährig bin! Habe mich als [...] angemeldet:scherzkeks:

MfG GeForce94:wall:

_[Identifizierbare Daten entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## wahlhesse (15 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo,

hier die erwünschte Hilfe:
Wenn Du ein Rad an der Maus hast, rolle es etwas nach oben bis zum Beitrag #522 . 
Dort steht alles was Du wissen musst. Wenn Du kein Mausrad hast, klicke einfach hier. 

Hier gibts nur Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe, was anderes ist leider nicht erlaubt. 
Aber mit den Links und Videos solltest Du zurechtkommen. Es gibt Dinge, davor muss man Angst haben 
und andere, wo es unnötig ist. Zu zweiteren gehört Dein Problemchen .

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Schlachter (15 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Monte Christo schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander, ich bin neu hier im Forum.
> 
> Mein Sohn hat ebenfalls von Mega-Download.net Post erhalten. Was mich jetzt eigentlich wundert ist folgendes. Warum können wir diesen Abzockern nicht das Handwerk legen?
> 
> ...


 

Das hört sich gut an, also ich bin dabei


----------



## johinos (15 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Loona2302 schrieb:


> Mich verwirrt, dass bis jetzt immer von Österreichischen Addressen gesprochen wurde. Diese Mail jedoch kommt aus Osnabrück.


Postfächer schicken keine Mails und keine Briefe, die nehmen nur an. Und jemanden finden, der das Postfach leermacht, eintütet und irgendwoanders hinschickt (Reißwolf?), das ist kein Problem, gibt's für kleines Geld.


----------



## Berliner77 (15 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Schlachter schrieb:


> Das hört sich gut an, also ich bin dabei


 

Bitte denkt mal dran, dass nächstes Jahr Wahl ist... 

1. Schreibt doch mal Eurem Bundestagsabgeordneten über Euer Problem. Wäre doch mal interessant zu hören, wie der/die damit umgeht. Natürlich könnt ihr Euch auch an die Konkurrenzparteien in Eurem Wahlkreis wenden.

Vielleicht sitz der ja auch im Ausschuss Verbraucherschutz
abgeordnetenwatch.de: Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Verbraucherschutz

Der stellvertretende Vorsitzende ist Manfred Helmut Zöllmer von der SPD. Fragt ihn doch mal direkt nach den Abzockern.
abgeordnetenwatch.de: Manfred Helmut Zöllmer

2. Schreibt doch mal an das Bundesministerium für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und VERBRAUCHERSCHUTZ (kurz: BMELV)


Dort ist offensichtlich das Referat 212: Verbraucherschutz in der Informationsgesellschaft sowie in den Bereichen Verkehr und Energie zuständig. (Unterabteilungsleiter Dr. Rainer Metz laut Google)
https://www.bmelv.de/cln_044/DE/13-Service/Kontakt/__kontakt__node,https=1.html__nnn=true
Seehofer (Verbraucherschutzminister) wird bald Ministerpräsident in Bayern und irgendjemand rückt dann erstmal bis zur Wahl auf den Posten nach. Der muss sich beeilen, sich zu profilieren: warum nicht mit diesem Thema.
3. Wenn sich dort viele Betroffene melden, gibt es in der Politik entsprechende Aufmerksamkeit. Wie gesagt ... nächstes Jahr ist Wahl ...


Interessant ist auch, dass es Mega-Dummloads nun tatsächlich seitens der Ermittlungsbehörden an den Kragen geht. 

STIMME.de Polizei warnt vor Internet-Abzocke

Stuttgart Journal - Nachrichten: Polizei warnt vor Downloads bei Mega-Downloads.net

Vlothoer Anzeiger - Post kommt aus Vlotho-Arabien

Vor dem Hintergrund denke ich braucht sich niemand, der sich dort - unter welchen Umständen auch immer - angemeldet hat, wegen gerichtlicher Konsequenzen sorgen machen. IGNO und gut !

Viele Grüße, Berliner


----------



## sascha (15 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Obige Ideen sind gut. Verbraucherschutz ist ein Politikfeld, bei dem Bundespolitiker tatsächlich etwas tun können, indem sie nämlich den verantwortlichen Ministern (JUstiz, Verbraucherschutz) mal ein bisschen Druck machen. 

Sie müssen halt von den Bürgern über die Missstände informiert werden


----------



## golangint (16 Oktober 2008)

*Blue Byte FZE, Mega Downloads, Validea-Collector-Inkassofirmen, Antwort Staatsanwalt*



> *Donnerstag, 16. Oktober 2008*
> 
> *Geschäftszeichen  xxxx Js xxxxxx/08 *
> 
> ...


...


----------



## sn1perl1sa (16 Oktober 2008)

*mega-downloads.net*

Hallo Leute, ich habe vor nem Monat oder so mal einen Link gefunden vonwegen 14 Tage Testen, und geriet darüber sofort zur Anmeldeseite von mega-downloads.net allerdings brach ich mitten in der Anmeldung ab, da ich es mir dennoch anders überlegte, ich bekam auch keine Email von wegen eines aktivierungs Links, nur einen wo es darum ging, das ich die Anmeldung abgebrochen hätte und ob ich mich nicht doch noch dort regestrieren will, ich ging darauf natürlich nicht ein. Allerdings bekam ich gestern eine Mahnung das ich die Rechnung nicht gezahlt hätte und wenn ich nicht in einer Frist von 10 Tagen zahlen würde, wird meine IP strafrechtig zurück verfolgt (diese stimmte sogar überein), also hab ich schnell mal nach geguckt ob ich echt eine Rechnung bekam und ich bekam sogar eine, allerdings im Anhang wo die Rechnung auch zu sehen war, stand keine unterschrift, nur:

Dieses Schreiben wurde maschinell gefertigt und ist daher ohne Unterschrift gültig.

Dies klingt ja schonmal sehr [...........] xD
Und ich habe mal eine Email an sie geschrieben, wo ich schrieb das ich noch nie ihren Service genutzt hatte und siehe da 1 Tag später die Antwort, ich hätte dort den Flash Player 9 gedownloadet (wobei ich den schon lange hatte). Darauf hin wurde ich neugierig und ging auf deren Homepage und ließ mir meine Daten zur Email zuschicken. Und die zeigten mir schon einen Loginnamen den ich NIE wählen würde und das beste war ja noch, unter den eigenen Downloads stand da der Flash Player 9....
Und den könnte man ja auch über chip.de ganz leicht und kostenlos downloaden, wieso sollte ich das dann grade da machen? xD Also habe ich heute auch mal die Polizei angeschrieben über diese Firma und stoß auch auf dieses Forum, ich bitte um eure Meinung darüber.
PS: Sie wollen von mir 96 €.


----------



## Arroww (16 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hey Leute,

natürlich bin ich auch opfer dieser doch sehr seriösen page vom mega downloads. geworden!

Habe mich auch hier schon ausführlich informiert wie ich mich verhalten soll, aber es schreibt irgendwie keiner (oder ich habe es nicht gelesen) wie es zu ende ging.

Wie habt ihr es gemacht, habt ihr einfach nicht darauf reagiert und es hat funktioniert??oder was habt ihr gemacht damit ihr nicht zahlen müsst bzw damit die euch in ruhe lassen??


Thanx and greetz


----------



## sn1perl1sa (16 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Wie ich bei mir im Beitrag bereits erwähnt habe, habe ich mich bei der Polizei gemeldet (warte immernoch auf antwort) des weiteren habe ich auch bei mega-downloads.net darauf hingewiesen das ich nun die Polizei eingeschaltet habe. Außerdem habe ich mehrere Links heraus gesucht, unter anderem von dieser Seite hier, womit ich eindeutige Beweise für die Polizei habe.
Und zahlen werde ich natürlich auch nicht nach den Sachen die ich hier und woanders gelesen habe.


----------



## Merle (16 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo Aaroww,
wenn Du hier etwas mitliest, wirst Du erkennen, dass die Inkassofirmen selten bis gar nicht auf Dein Schreiben eingehen!
Unsere Kopie von der Anzeige bei der Polizei wurde auch komplett ignoriert.
Unsere letzte (dritte) Zahlungsaufforferung wäre am 1. 10.08 fällig geworden. Mal sehen wann die nächste ins Haus flattert.
Wir haben übrigens definitiv nichts heruntergeladen.
Unser Rechtschutz meinte, dass wir nicht reagieren sollen. Nur abwarten.
Viele Grüße
Merle


----------



## Merle (16 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo,
leider kann ich nicht zitieren!
Möchte allerdings auf die Links eingehen "die Polizei warnt vor ...".
Unser Polizist kannte die Vorgehensweise oder überhaupt die Inkassofirmen usw. nicht mal.
Viele Grüße
Merle


----------



## sn1perl1sa (16 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

ähm, eine kleine Frage, kann auch mal jemand zu meinem 1. beitrag in diesem theard etwas sagen? wäre sehr nett :-D


----------



## Merle (16 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo,
wenn Du dich hier etwas beliest,
weißt Du die Antwort.
Deine Geschichte unterscheidet sich hier nicht im geringsten von den anderen. Einfach nicht reagieren.
Viele Grüße
Sanne


----------



## sn1perl1sa (16 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

naja einen kleinen unterschied gibt es da schon, ich wollte mich dort ja anfangs regestrieren aber brach ab, allerdings gab ich schon vorher die daten ein und die AGB habe ich nicht gelesen ^^ sonst stimmt alles überein


----------



## Verlierer100 (16 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



sn1perl1sa schrieb:


> naja einen kleinen unterschied gibt es da schon, ich wollte mich dort ja anfangs regestrieren aber brach ab, allerdings gab ich schon vorher die daten ein und die AGB habe ich nicht gelesen ^^ sonst stimmt alles überein


Auch genau das ist hier schon oft gewesen, sei dir sicher dein Fall ist genau wie hundert andere.
Bin zum Anfang mit genau dem gleichen Argument angefangen und habe mich eines besseren belehren lassen.

Keine Sorge die Bellen nur !


----------



## sn1perl1sa (16 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

lol, das was du am ende sagtest, erinnert mich iwie an einen spruch (hunde die bellen, beißen nicht) naja 
back to topic: 
zahlen werde ich natürlich nicht, bin doch nicht blöd, wenn bei der rechnung schon sowas drunter steht is die doch schon alleine nicht ernst zu nehmen *grins* allerdings werde ich trotzdem die polizei einschalten um dem mist ein ende zu machen, sonst spammen die mir noch mein postfach zu *grins*


----------



## wahlhesse (16 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Ohne Dich entmutigen zu wollen, die spammen so oder so Dein Postfach zu, wenn sie Deine Adresse haben, sogar Deinen Briefkasten. dagegen wird die Polizei nix unternehmen (können).

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## sn1perl1sa (16 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Ich gab eh eine Adresse an die es nicht gibt, das is ja einer der Gründe wieso ich ja die Anmeldung eh abbrechen wollte xD
Und zur not lasse ich deren Email für mich sperren, sollte ja möglich sein


----------



## bersuch92 (17 Oktober 2008)

*megadownloads bezahlt aber minderjährig*

hallo

ich habe einen rechnug erhalten von megadownloads.

mein vater hat die rechnung bezahlt, aber ich bin ja minderjährig.
nachher erfuhr ich erst das ich garnciht bezahlen musste da ich ja minderjährig bin.

meine frage jetzt 

kann ich einfach so mein geld zurückholen und einen brief zu megadownloads schicken das ich minderjährig bin 


bitte um hilfe 

vielen dank


----------



## PBerndl (17 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo Forum,

hab gestern mein zweites Schreiben vom Inkassobüro "Collector" erhalten. Dessen Inhalt hat mich doch sehr zum schmunzeln gebracht, die Schreiben da ZITAT*:*
*...........bislnag haben Sie sich zu der vorbezeichneten Forderungssache nicht geäußert. Wir gehen daher davon aus, dass Sie die Ansprüche in Höhe von derzeit 154,57 € dem Grunde und in der Höhe als berechtigt anerkennen und sehen der Überweisung des Gesamtbetrages unter Angabe.......bis zu 23.10. entgegen.*

Is doch der Hammer, oder ??? Dass die sich beim schreiben von so einem Mist nicht selbst blöd vorkommen => seit wann ist denn bitte "stillschweigen" als Zustimmung zu werten ??
Werde natürlich nicht drauf reagieren, bin mal gespannt was da als nächstes kommt :gruebel:

Gruß Bernd


----------



## agony (17 Oktober 2008)

*AW: megadownloads bezahlt aber minderjährig*



bersuch92 schrieb:


> kann ich einfach so mein geld zurückholen


 
Einfach ganz bestimmt nicht.. wenn schon die Polizei davon abrät
Rechnungen und Mahnungen von denen zu bezahlen.


----------



## Arroww (17 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hey Leute,

habe nun die 2e mail von denen bekommen, nachdem ich auf die erste (dummerweise) reagiert habe!habe geschrieben dass ich das nicht war (obwohl ich dort etwas runtergeladen habe!) und das die aufhören sollen mich zu belästigen!

Habe (natürlich) falsche namen und adresse eingegeben!


> "Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> Wir haben Sie bereits bei der Anmeldemaske neben dem Eingabefeld über die Kostenpflicht des Abonnements und auch über das Widerrufsrecht informiert. Weiters haben Sie unsere AGB durchgelesen und auch akzeptiert, somit wurden Sie über die Vertragsbedingungen bestens in Kenntnis gesetzt.
> 
> ...





Was meint ihr, was soll ich machen!
nicht reagieren und abwarten, schließlich habe ich mich wirklich dort registriert und angemeldet bzw runtergeladen??:wallie jungs machen m,ich echt wütend!


----------



## sn1perl1sa (17 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Ach, diese Mail erhielt ich heute auch, dummerweise weis ich nichtmal was von einer Aktivierungsemail und habe auch nie auf diesen Link geklickt und gedownloadet hatte ich auch nix bei denen, obwohl die mir sagen das ich es tat stimmt es nicht xD
Was nur im Moment doof ist, die 14 Tages Frist wegen dem rückgängig machen ist abgelaufen, was allerdings eh durch den Download den die mir anhängen wollen obwohl ich mich dort nie eingeloggt habe und was gedownloadet hatte eh nicht gültig ist.....
Da die Kündigungsfrist 14 Tage beträgt ES SEI DENN MAN DOWNLOADET DORT WAS....
Naja ich habe denen ne nette Email heute geschrieben und falls dies nix bringt werde ich wohl nichtmehr antworten und die schreiben lassen, zur Not ändere ich meine Email Addressen und lasse die momentane sperren xD


----------



## Verlierer100 (17 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



sn1perl1sa schrieb:


> zur Not ändere ich meine Email Addressen und lasse die momentane sperren xD



Warum willst du dir die Arbeit machen und alle bekanten über die neue
Email Adresse zu benachrichtigen, setze die doch einfach auf die Rot liste 
deines Spamfilters ! 

Das kostet im Idealfall nur einen Klick mit der Maus

Gruß Pit


----------



## sn1perl1sa (17 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Wäre auch eine Möglichkeit, allerdings ist dies eh eine Email Addresse von ein paar vielen, die ich nur bei Anmeldungen von irgendwelchen Accounts brauche ^^ und außerdem wollte ich eh iwann komplett auf WEB umsteigen, da ich zu oft bei GMX einfach gesperrt werde xD


----------



## Wembley (17 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



sn1perl1sa schrieb:


> Da die Kündigungsfrist 14 Tage beträgt ES SEI DENN MAN DOWNLOADET DORT WAS....


Die meinen damit wohl nicht die Kündigungsfrist, sondern die Widerrufsfrist. 
Aber egal. Ob das überhaupt alles eine große Rolle spielt, bleibt dahingestellt.

Nun es gibt ganz andere rechtliche Regelungen, die denen von Mega-downloads nicht gefallen werden und die daher auch nicht erwähnen.

Da ist einmal die Frage, ob überhaupt ein Vertrag besteht. Ein Vertrag ist eine *beidseitige* Willenserklärung, d. h. es sollten bei Vertragsabschluss beide wissen, dass dies überhaupt ein kostenpflichtiger Vertrag ist. Was ja bei diesen Anbietern ja wohl ganz selten der Fall ist.
Schon aus diesem Grund wagen die den Schritt zum Gericht nicht oder ganz, ganz selten (um dann auf die Nase zu fallen). 

Näheres, wie es rechtlich aussieht und wie man reagieren kann, liest man hier:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## sn1perl1sa (17 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

das problem ist, im moment weisen sie darauf hin das es kostenpflichtig ist, aber dafür drehen sie dir einen download an, den du garnicht gemacht hast ^^
und ja, ich meinte ja auch die widerrufsfrist, hab mich da  nur vertan


----------



## Wembley (17 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



sn1perl1sa schrieb:


> das problem ist, im moment weisen sie darauf hin das es kostenpflichtig ist,


Ich sehe da kein Problem. Ich denke, du meinst den Hinweis auf der Startseite. Nur wird von den Leuten, die zu unfreiwilligen Kunden von mega-downloads.net geworden sind, kaum einer bei der Anmeldung die Startseite gesehen haben. Alle von uns dokumentierten Wege zeigen andere Layouts, wo der Preis alles andere als deutlich angegeben wird. 

Schau auf meine Signatur. Diese beschreibt genau, warum es geht. Nicht zuletzt Mega-downloads.net hat mich dazu inspiriert.

Um es nochmals zu betonen: Der Anbieter hat den Vertragsabschluss zu beweisen und nicht der Kunde wider Willen seine "Unschuld". Der Beweis wird aber bei der "Arbeitsweise" von mega-downloads denen aber schon verdammt schwerfallen. Dazu müssten die aber vor Gericht gehen. Das aber tun sie, wie du hier sicher schon öfters gelesen hast, nicht.

Also noch einmal: Ich sehe hier keine Probleme.


----------



## webwatcher (17 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



sn1perl1sa schrieb:


> das problem ist, im moment weisen sie darauf hin das es kostenpflichtig ist,



http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


----------



## outlaw666 (18 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo liebe mega-downloads-Fans:-D

heute kam Brief Nr.4:smile: von Collector

Hier der der Wortlaut und was die [ edit] schreiben.



> Sehr geehrter Herr F......
> 
> Letzte Zahlungsaufforderung vor Klage.
> 
> ...


------------------------------------------------------------------------
Am liebsten möchte ich den [ edit] .....:-p aber wie sagt meine Frau, schön Ruhig bleiben.
Mal sehen wer diese "Rechtsanwälte" sind und was weiter passiert.
ich halte Euch auf dem laufenden.

Gruß an Euch alle.....


----------



## Monte Christo (19 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Erstatte unbedingt Anzeige bei der Polizei und keine Panik, alles nur heise Luft!
Denke daran, dies ist ein Milionengeschäft. Frage dich nur mal woher die Adressen derer stammten, die gar keinen Computer besitzen!
Die meisten Ermittlungen der Staatsanwaltschaften wurden in die Schwebe gesetzt, weil niemand angetroffen wurde. Schon komisch! Denke mal daran, du schuldest dem Finanzamt 5.-Euro! Die finden dich auf der ganzen Welt!  

Schönen Tag noch!


----------



## sibbeone (19 Oktober 2008)

*problem mit mega download*

ich habe mich mit falschen daten angemeldet aber den richtigen namen und die richtige e-mail angegeben,jetz kam die rechnung und ich habe ihnen geschrieben das ich noch minderjährig bin und falschdaten benutzt habe,dann habe ich noch geschrieben ,da mein account noch keine 2 wochen alt ist das ich ihn löschen lassen will ,was passiert jetz?


----------



## wahlhesse (19 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo,

bitte sag Deinen Eltern Bescheid was passiert ist und zeige Ihnen diesen Thread. Dann sollte klar sein, was man macht oder besser nicht macht. Es ist nicht so bedrohlich wie es sich vielleicht anhört. Bitte nichts auf eigene Faust machen!

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## sibbeone (19 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

ich habe meinen eltern schon bescheid gesagt?aber kann da noch schlimmeres passieren ,ich meine ich habe mehmals gelesen das die polizei schon gegen die handelt.und die haben ja keine daten von mir


----------



## sibbeone (19 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

und außerdem ist der account erst eine woche alt und ich habe denen geschrieben das sie ihn löschen sollen


----------



## wahlhesse (19 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Bitte lies in dem Thread ein paar Seiten zurück, dann wird klar, dass die ausser blöde EMails verschicken Dir nix anhaben können. Und wie gesagt, auch Deine Eltern sollen es lesen.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Monte Christo (19 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Achtung Finger weg!!!!

Als wir Anzeige erstatteten, hat mein Sohn angegeben, daß er gar nicht auf mega-downloadabzocke war. Die Seite auf der er war heißt http://www.kino.to und dort wurde er in die Falle gelockt. Anschauen im Netz, willst du den Film downloaden? Puff, reingefallen!

Ein Test ergab, daß ihr erst eine "Erweiterung" auf der Startseite laden müßt um die Filme anschauen zu können. Macht ihr das, passiert nichts.
Euer Rechner emfängt aber danach ständig Pings aus dem Netz und macht sich selbständig. 
Ein Virenscan bringt nichts, weil nichts gefunden wird. Absichtlich?

Folgende Ziel-DNS konnte ich festhalten: te1-1.maxwell.msk.wahome.ru
Die Ziel-IP lautet: 92.241.169.251

Es dürfte sich um einen Server in der Grauzone handeln, aber da fühlt sich mega-downloadabzocke ja sicherlich wohl.

Diese Sache ist eine große Nummer, soviel kann ich euch sagen. Da haben ganz andere Leute die Finger im Spiel.
Eigentlich sollte man daraus ein Politikum machen.

Schönen Tag noch!


----------



## Antiscammer (19 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Diese IP-Adresse hat nun aber mit mega-downloads nichts zu tun.
Auch die Seite kino.to scheint ein ganz anderer Stiefel zu sein.

Vermutlich wird da Malware geladen.



> Ein Test ergab, daß ihr erst eine "Erweiterung" auf der Startseite laden müßt um die Filme anschauen zu können. Macht ihr das, passiert nichts.
> Euer Rechner emfängt aber danach ständig Pings aus dem Netz und macht sich selbständig.
> Ein Virenscan bringt nichts, weil nichts gefunden wird. Absichtlich?



Wenn ich schon lese: "Erweiterung auf der Startseite laden...", dann sträuben sich bei mir alle Nackenhaare.
Möglicherweise ist der PC dann Teil eines großen Botnetzes geworden, daher die vielen Pings.
Die momentan grassierenden Trojaner werden z.T. von den Virenscannern erst einige Tage später gefunden, wenn die Signatur den neuen Trojaner kennt. Täglich kommen neue Varianten, besonders von den russischen "Storm-Trojanern".

So etwas passiert übrigens nicht, wenn man den Sohnemann nicht mit Administratorrechten im Netz surfen lässt.


----------



## Reducal (20 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



dvill schrieb:


> Polizei warnt vor Download bei Mega-Downloads.net





suendi schrieb:


> bezieht sich das jetzt nur auf geschädigte aus *esslingen* oder generell auf alle??



Das gilt nur für den Kreis Esslingen!


----------



## bernhard (20 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Die Warnung gilt sicherlich für alle Menschen in deutschsprachigen Gegenden Europas.


----------



## sn1perl1sa (20 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Ich hatte am Freitag einen schönen, langen Brief per Email an mega-downloads.net geschrieben, wo ich rein schrieb das ich nicht zahlen werde und auch ein paar Gründe genannt und diese mit Link gegeben.
Nun habe ich seit Freitag keine Antwort darauf bekommen, ob sie mich nun in Ruhe lassen, überhaupt mal antworten oder meine Mail einfach überlesen und mir ne neue Summe geben, die ich zahlen muss bleibt leider ungewiss.
Naja mal schauen was in den nächsten Tagen geschehen wird


----------



## outlaw666 (20 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



sn1perl1sa schrieb:


> Ich hatte am Freitag einen schönen, langen Brief per Email an mega-downloads.net geschrieben, wo ich rein schrieb das ich nicht zahlen werde und auch ein paar Gründe genannt und diese mit Link gegeben.
> Nun habe ich seit Freitag keine Antwort darauf bekommen, ob sie mich nun in Ruhe lassen, überhaupt mal antworten oder meine Mail einfach überlesen und mir ne neue Summe geben, die ich zahlen muss bleibt leider ungewiss.
> Naja mal schauen was in den nächsten Tagen geschehen wird



Sie werden Dich nicht in Ruhe lassen, denen eine E-mail zuschicken ist zimlich sinnlos.
Du wist demnächst Post von unseren Freunden Colector Foderungsmist erhalten.

Ruhig bleiben!!!! nichts zahlen und schön alles sammeln.

übrigens die Staatsanwaltschaft ist schon dran !!!!:-p:-p:-p


----------



## Reducal (20 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



outlaw666 schrieb:


> ....übrigens die Staatsanwaltschaft ist schon dran !!!!:-p:-p:-p


Welche denn? Die Wiener jedenfalls nicht und das ist die einzige, die das betrifft.


----------



## sn1perl1sa (20 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

ich finds gut das ich nicht meine richtige adresse gab xDDD die wissen nur meinen vornamen, meine ip und meine email sonst is alles falsch angegeben.....also wird wohl nix im briefkasten landen


----------



## shakur (20 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo, ich habe gerade auch Post von mega downloads bekommen und habe mich schon mal bisschen hier durch das forum gelesen und meinte meinen das man den brief einfach wegwerfen sollte, aber kann man das wirklich machen ?
Is das wirklich ne verarsche und man muss NIE was bezahlen ? Melden die sich noch mal wenn man kein Geld bezahlt usw ? Hab bisl bangen bei dem Gedanken das einfach wegzuwerfen! Gibts vllt jemanden der es weggeworfen haben und dann nix mehr passiert ist oder derjenige dann nomma post bekommen hat oder so ? PLS BRAUHE HILFE 
MFK shakur


----------



## webwatcher (20 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



shakur schrieb:


> PLS BRAUHE HILFE


1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

Zur Frage ob eine Zahlung  das Abo automatisch verlängert
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos...-bezahlen.html

Ob man mit diesen "Anbietern" Kontakt aufnehmen soll?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Und wer minderjährig ist, soll nix auf eigene Faust machen, 
stattdessen den Eltern die Links zeigen.


----------



## shakur (20 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

ja das hilft mir auch nich viel ich will wissen ob ich diesen sche*ß brief einfach wegwerfen kann oder ob ich dann richtig am a*sch bin ? oder können die mir das garnich abbuchen ? 
MFG shakur


----------



## webwatcher (20 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



shakur schrieb:


> ja das hilft mir auch nich viel



Wenn dir das nicht hilft, geh zur Verbraucherberatung oder zu einem Anwalt 

Persönliche Rechtsberatung ist nun mal verboten. Punkt


----------



## martin63450 (21 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



sn1perl1sa schrieb:


> Ich hatte am Freitag einen schönen, langen Brief per Email an mega-downloads.net geschrieben, wo ich rein schrieb das ich nicht zahlen werde und auch ein paar Gründe genannt und diese mit Link gegeben.
> 
> Naja mal schauen was in den nächsten Tagen geschehen wird



Ja so war ich auch mal.:roll:  
Das ist jetzt kein Ratschlag oder sonstwie eine Rechtsberatung von mir und auf keinen Fall ein Besserwisser von mir, den ich war auch mal so. :cry:  
Ich an deiner Stelle hätte die Zeit mit dem langen Brief anders genutzt und wäre mal zur Entspannung ein Bier oder eine Limo in einem Lokal deiner Wahl trinken gegangen.  Ersatzweise auch jede andere Tätigkeit.
Dann das ist bei den Nutzlosanbietern so Sinnlos wie die Nordsee mit einem Eimer leer zu schöpfen! :-D
Das aller beste Mittel ist einfach hier lesen und die Videos http://forum.computerbetrug.de/blogs/katzenjens/14-standard-videos-zum-thema-nutzlosanbieter.html anschauen. Da ist die Zeit besser mit vertan.

Nichts für ungut und nur keine Angst vor den Abmahnschergen!

Martin der megadonloads komplett ignoriert :sun:


----------



## bersuch92 (21 Oktober 2008)

*AW: megadownloads bezahlt aber minderjährig*



agony schrieb:


> Einfach ganz bestimmt nicht.. wenn schon die Polizei davon abrät
> Rechnungen und Mahnungen von denen zu bezahlen.


sollte ich es denn versuchen es zurück zu holen oder wird davon abgeraten

um weitere probleme einzusparen ??


----------



## suendi (21 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

heute haben wir den 4. brief vom inkassounternehmen erhalten:roll:, mit der "bitte" möglichst unverzüglich den betrag zu zahlen, sonst...
geben die denn nie auf...


----------



## Captain Picard (21 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



suendi schrieb:


> geben die denn nie auf...


Das Repertoire ist noch lange nicht erschöpft 

Stories zum Schmunzeln -Formulierungshilfe zum Geldeintreiben  - Antispam e.V.


----------



## bernhard (21 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



suendi schrieb:


> heute haben wir den 4. brief vom inkassounternehmen erhalten


Ein Inkassobüttel, der 4 Briefe schreibt, ist ein armselig hilfloser Papiertiger.


----------



## Verlierer100 (21 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Nummer 5 war bei uns die Ankündigung einer Klage durch die Rechtsanwälte der 
Gläubigerin.

ist auch schon einen knappen Monat her. 
wissen die eigentlich wie lachhaft sie inzwischen geworden sind?


----------



## suendi (21 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Verlierer100 schrieb:


> Nummer 5 war bei uns die Ankündigung einer Klage durch die Rechtsanwälte der
> Gläubigerin.



ach darauf dürfen wir uns auch och freuen  also heißts wieder abwarten...


----------



## Verlierer100 (21 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Genau
Ich wünschte nur sie würden wirklich Klagen!
So eine Bauchlandung wie die erleiden würden, müßte dann auch ganz Groß in den Medien verbreitet werden, damit andere User entgültig die Sicherheit haben das sie bei solchen B....... nichts zu befürchten haben.


----------



## Antiscammer (21 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Nummer 6 wird dann sein:

"Letzte anwaltliche Zahlungsaufforderung vor Entsendung des Bundes-Scharfrichters".

Nummer 7:

"Allerletzter Zahlungsbefehl vor Einschaltung des jüngsten Gerichts oder des päpstlichen Bannfluchvollstreckers".

Nummer 8:

"Jetzt aber wirklich die absolute, garantiert und unwiderruflich allerallerletzte Zahlungsmahnforderung vor Einschaltung des Bundesoberinkassogerichts Cuxhaven".

Nummer 9:

"Schwurbel...bla...fasel...undsoweiter"

********************************************************
Und wenn sie noch kein Geld haben, so mahnen sie noch heute. :scherzkeks:


----------



## Verlierer100 (21 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Nummer 9:
> 
> "Schwurbel...bla...fasel...undsoweiter"
> 
> ...



Sollten sie nicht in der Lage sein die Rechnung zu begleichen, bieten wir ihnen den Tausch ihrer Seele an (Gnade :devil2


----------



## Antiscammer (21 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

<<<=== tauscht ganz bestimmt seine Seele nicht mit einem Wiener Würstchen.


----------



## outlaw666 (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Reducal schrieb:


> Welche denn? Die Wiener jedenfalls nicht und das ist die einzige, die das betrifft.



Die Staatsanwaltschaft Herford

siehe Link: Re: Rechnung von mega-download.net


----------



## outlaw666 (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Verlierer100 schrieb:


> Nummer 5 war bei uns die Ankündigung einer Klage durch die Rechtsanwälte der
> Gläubigerin.
> 
> ist auch schon einen knappen Monat her.
> wissen die eigentlich wie lachhaft sie inzwischen geworden sind?



Cool auf Nr.5 warte ich noch, ich habe noch eine Frist bis zum 26.10.08 dann kommt wohl Nr.5 hoffentlich bekommen wir beide Richter A. H. 

Brief Nr.6 wird dann angedroht, das B. R. den [ edit] an uns persönlich durch führt. :-p:-p:-p


----------



## webwatcher (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Wer wissen will, um wen es geht:
Plötzlich war ich Filmtester - Magazin - Printarchiv - Berliner Morgenpost


----------



## SaschaE. (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo ihr Mega Downloader   heute hat es auch ich erwischt. Ich  bekam gleich die letzte Mahnung vor Übergabe an das Inkassobüro, die legen also hin und wieder einen kurzen Sprint ein und überspringen unwichtige Details.  Nach dem ersten Schock hab ich mich dann gleich an den Rechner gesetzt und gegoogelt und bin so hier gelandet.  Nein, keine Angst, ich habe keine Fragen (wird ja alles mehr als ausführlich hier erklärt) und will auch nicht weinen sondern nur mal sagen das ich es wirklich toll finde das es eine solche Seite gibt. Schade das trotzdem noch so viele unwissende Menschen auf diese Masche reinfallen.  Ich habe auch nicht vor in irgend einer Weise auf diesen ganzen Schmu zu reagieren, ich freue mich schon auf kommende Post von meiner neuen Brieffreundschaft   Liebe Grüße  Sascha


----------



## Verlierer100 (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Wilkommen im Klub Sascha

Wenn das Thema nicht so Traurig wäre müste man wirklich lachen, vieleicht liest ja auch mal ein User dieses Thema der denen wirklich mit legalen Mitteln auf die Füße treten kann, was ja leider nicht so einfach ist. Da ein Briefkasten bekanterweise keine Einschreiben mit 
Rückschein annehmen kann.

Herzlichen Gruß


----------



## Tytus007 (23 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Verlierer100 schrieb:


> Wilkommen im Klub Sascha
> 
> Wenn das Thema nicht so Traurig wäre müste man wirklich lachen....
> Herzlichen Gruß



Ich finde nix trauriges, ich amüsiere mich seit über 5 Monaten prächtig!
Hi liebe Mitspieler,
Ist echt lustig, wie der Kalleteler Dreieck "konsequent" und sinnlos von den Auftreiber realisiert wird.
Ich bekomme schon das 5-te Brief und immer das gleiche .... "wenn ich nicht zahle dann.... passiert etwas schreckliches!" .

Nun, schon 5 mal wird mir gedroht, dass "das  schon meine aller letzte Chance ist zu bezahlen ist" .... und danach nix dahinten, passiert nix (eigentlich schaaade, wäre noch lustieger :sun: 0
Ja, ja, bester Beweis, daß es nur "Serienbriefe sind", und keiner achtet darauf, wie der Empfänger reagiert.
Kommt Geld rein gut, kommt nicht rein, dann noch mal Drohung...:wall:
vielleicht klappt das.

Auf uns kommt noch einiges, sehe hier:  Geldauftreibenkurzanweizungfüralle
Ich amüsiere mich echt jedes Mal beim öffnen des Briefes...:scherzkeks:

Ich keine Angst, ich dumm und nix bezahlen, * NIE!*
"Einkaufszentrum ist Schei...."
"Dumm ist der, der dummes tut"

Gruß!

Tytus


----------



## Tytus007 (23 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

...es sind sogar 7 Monaten, ich habe mich hier in März angemeldet, also!
wie die Zeit vergeht......:tach:


----------



## sn1perl1sa (23 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Richtig klasse finde ich ja, das die nur ein 1 Jahres Abo anbieten (96 € kosten und zahlen im Vorraus) und danach steht da auchnoch das noch ein 2. 1 Jahres Abo verlang zu zahlen und man kann das nichtmal unterbrechen.....glauben die ehrlich das man 2 Jahre lang da freiwillig Programme downloaden kann, die es kostenlos beim Anbieter zu holen gibt? Und das man dafür sogar noch zahlt? xD
Also ich mache mir schon lang keine Sorgen mehr, die 1. zwei Tage hatte ich richtig schiss aber dann stoß ich auf dieses Forum hier, und fand auch noch viel mehr Links. Ich werde einfach abwarten und Tee trinken...und die en wenig öfter anschreiben, die Antworten die ich 1x pro Tag bekomme (Am Wochenende antworten die sogar nichtmal) sind einfach zum totlachen, und auch die Mahnungen sind lustig, z.b. die 1. Mahnung, zu 100% gleich mit jeder anderen, nur die eMail, ip etc ändern die da xD


----------



## dekadenzia (23 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo Clubmitglieder,

na endlich hat sich der Witzverein wieder gemeldet und zwar diesmal mit einem schriftlichen Schreiben. Aus dem Briefkopf ist eindeutig zuersehen dass MDL mit Validea identisch sind. Aber was solls, nach dem ich mich mit meinem Anwalt und meiner Versicherung unterhalten habe, werde ich erst wieder aktiv, wenn ein entsprechendes Schreiben von irgendeinem Amtsgericht mir vorgelegt wird. Bis dahin werde ich deren Portokasse belasten. Sollen sie schreiben was sie wollen, den Forderungen wird NICHT entsprochen.

Mal sehen wie lange es dauert bis denen die Portokosten zu viel werden. Ich habe alle Zeit der Welt.

Also bis zum nächsten mal.:roll::roll:


----------



## naddin86 (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo
heute kam auch bei mir so ein toller schrieb mit ner forderung von ca.100€
mei oma hat einen mega aufstand gemacht was ich wieder für eine scheiße gebaut hätte,doch weiß ich von einer anmeldung bei mega-downloads nix. naja ich hab mich vorhin dann spass halber mal auf diese ominöse seite begeben um mir meinen nutzernamen den ich ja angeblich genutzt hab per email zuschicken zu lassen. seit einer std is keine email angekommen!
und jetzt?
ich weiß doch dass ich mich da nie registriert hab! solche spassten!
was meint ihr? einfach mal nicht reagieren oder? und warten bis ein wie es hier so schön heißt "original gerichtlicher bescheid" ins haus flattert oder?

verzweifelte grüße
naddin86


----------



## naddin86 (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

ha, kommando zurück ich hab ne mail von denen juhuu!
mit nem username den ich mir unmöglich selber ausgedacht hab....

Sehr geehrte/r Frau ******,

 Sie haben Sich soeben Ihren Usernamen neu zusenden lassen.

 Ihr Username lautet: meg*******

 Wir wünschen Ihnen weiterhin viel Spass mit unserer Plattform.

 Mit freundlichen Grüßen
 Ihr mega-downloads.net-Team
 [noparse]
http://www.mega-downloads.net[noparse]

 Dies ist eine vom System automatisch generierte E-Mail, bitte antworten Sie nicht auf diese E-Mail.


solche [ edit] 
und jetzt??^^


----------



## Bergmann (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hier lesen, lesen, lesen, lächeln, zurücklehnen und Tee trinken.

Glückauf vom Bergmann


----------



## Tiiney (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Letzter Brief am 29. September . Sollta das Geld bis zum 11.Oktober zahlen .
Habe aber eine e-mail geschrieben das ich keine 18 bin und das nicht zahlen werden .
Seid dem keine Briefe oder e-mail mehr von der "Firma "


----------



## Chriso87 (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Achja...warten warten warten...bis mal eine weitere Mahnung kommt(Hatte bis jetzt erst eine) :-D

Was isn die Maximale Anzahl??? Also mit Collector und dem Dreck???

Wollt ich an dieser Stelle nochmal bei den "Link-Postern" bedanken. Ganz besonders bei Katzenjens!!!!

Wirklich klasse...

Naja, hab mal spaßeshalber bei denen angrufen, ging aber komischerweise niemand hin und das um 14:30!!!:-D:-D:-D

(War aus ner Telefonzelle aus reiner langweile aufm heimweg von der arbeit)

Gruß Chriso


----------



## Tiiney (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hätte mich nicht gewundert wenn ein Pornoversand am telefon dran geht


----------



## Chriso87 (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Besser als nix:-D:-D:-D


----------



## webwatcher (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



naddin86 schrieb:


> und jetzt??^^



http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...leme-rechnungen-mahnungen-130.html#post240885

dort stehn die Links auf/für  alle wichtigen Informationen.  Du bis fast  der/die tausendste, 
 der/die  das hier fragt. Aufgerufen wurden die beiden Threads zum Thema megadownloads 
bisher über *600000 Mal.*
Wenn du wirklich etwas Neues  zu fragen hast, gerne, aber bitte nicht immer wieder dasselbe.


----------



## Merle (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo,
kann nun doch wieder über die [......] von Blue Byte FZE lachen, muss nur hier im Forum lesen und schon geht es mir besser!
Habe mich aber eben gründlich geärgert und hätte gerne wider besseren Wissens auf die soeben erhaltene 4. Mahnung geantwortet.
Langsam wird man doch ein wenig aggressiv:wall:!
Jetzt geben sie uns letztmals die Möglichkeit "unsere" Schulden von 163,42 Euro außergerichtlich zu begleichen.
Ansonsten werden die Rechtsanwälte der Gläubigerin die Ansprüche gerichtlich geltend machen und anschließend die Zwangsvollstreckung einleiten.

Genau den gleichen Brief habe ich hier im Forum schon gelesen. Ist bis auf den Namen vollkommen identisch.

Warum ist der Mensch so leicht zu beeinflussen?
Obwohl ich hier regelmäßig mitlese, konnte ich nur mühsam meine Wut im Zaum halten und hätte wirklich gerne so richtig "proletenhaft" geantwortet.
Viele Grüße


----------



## _Alucard_ (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Erstmal danke an alle, die sich hier vor mir schriftlich üba das o.g. Thema ausgelassen haben - wie viele von euch, hatte ich Zahlungsaufforderungs Mails von MDL bekommen und war erstmal etwas verunsichert - habe allerdings schnell herausbekommen, dass "DIE" nur mein Geld wollen ...

Nachdem ich also diesen Beitrag (und auch schon geschlossene) in mühevoller Kleinarbeit durchgelesen habe - und nach einem Telefonat mit meinem Versicherungsagenten - bin ich zu dem Schluss gekommen, das *jeglicher* Kontakt mit MDL zwecklos ist! Die Schreiben sind maschinell generiert // wenn man den angebliche zustande gekommenen Vertrag per email widerrufen will, kann genau diese email plötzlich nicht mehr zugestellt werden // wenn man anruft, hat man nur verständnislose und Arbeitgeberhörige Mitarbeiter am Telefon // etc. etc.

Als Endergebnis habe ich gerade einen Brief an das *Sat1 Akte Team* geschrieben, mit meinem persönlichen "Brief"-Verkehr mit MDL und einen Verweis auf dieses Forum hier - ich hoffe, dass das den Betreibern und auch euch als Mitgeschädigten recht ist, sollte sich daraus eventuell etwas positives - für uns :-D - entwickeln.

Ja, das wars erstmal von mir, hoffe, das ich mit meiner Anmeldung hier nicht demnächst auch wieder ne Zahlungsaufforderung bekommen *scherz*

Bis die Tage mal - ach ja, mein aktueller Stand ist: 1.postalisch zugestelltes Mahnschreiben der Validea GmbH über 100,50 Euro (96,00 Euro "Jahresbeitrag" + 4,50 Euro Mahnspesen) - also gegen manche hier, bin ich ja noch in den Anfängen


----------



## Tytus007 (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Merle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Habe mich aber eben gründlich geärgert und hätte gerne wider besseren Wissens auf die soeben erhaltene 4. Mahnung geantwortet.
> Langsam wird man doch ein wenig aggressiv:wall:!
> ...



1. Ich nach 7 Monaten und bereits dem 5-ten Brief (MDL, Validea, Collector etc, etc...)  ich lache nur, bleibe ruhig und gelassen.
Leere Drohungen... immer wieder das gleiche ... aber sonst passiert doch gar  NIX ! So seit 7 Monaten, beste Beweis, daß nur leere Drohungen sind!
Ist schon jemanden was passiert? Kein Fall bekannt!

Es ist einfach schade um die Zeit sich zu ärgern... passiert doch nix.:juggle:
Ein bisschen Tinte auf dem Papier macht Dich wütend???
Frage Dich lieber selbst,  warum überhaupt ärgert Dich das?

2. Antworten auf die Briefe - liest doch keiner, wenn überhaupt dann nur um Dir weitere Drohung zu schicken...
:scherzkeks:
Bitte diesen Thread lesen, die Links sich in alle Ruhe ansehen und die Angst wird wie   "von Winde verweht....":sun:

Diese Briefe haben so viel rechtlicher Kraft, wie die Flugblätter mit der Werbung....

Noch paar Monaten, noch paar Briefe und Du wirst genauso ruig und ohne angst wie ich.

ICH HABE KEINE ANGS, WOVON BITTESOLL ICH ANGST HABEN?

Die, die dieser Thread mindestens ein wenig gelesen haben und die Links zum lesen und sehen (siehe oben Beiträge von Moderatoren) wissen , dass man keine Angst haben braucht.

Gruß und ein schönes Wochenende!
Tytus


----------



## wahlhesse (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

sat1 hat bereits sehr viele Berichte in Akte08 gebracht. Diese wurden anscheinend nicht gesehen... schade eigentlich. Mit etwas Google-Suche sollte man sie aber z.B. bei YouTube oder ähnlichen Portalen ohne Schwierigkeiten finden.

Bitte keine direkten Links zu den Videos hier posten, aus urheberrechtlichen Gründen.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Flamingbarry (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Also. Ich finde es sehr schön das so eine Seite existiert
Ich habe mir einen anderen Thread durchgelesen, der Geschlossen wurde & bin hier gelandet.

Als ich meine Mail bekam, hatte ich Angst.
Dann hab ich mir den anderen Thread durchgelesen & war ruhig.
Nach 2 Wochen kam meine Mahnung,.
Ich hab mich gefreut.
Zumal stand da

Wenn in 10 Tagen kein Geld gekommen ist kriegen sie nächste Mahnung, oder ähnlich.
Weiter drunter steht in 14 Tagen ????:-?
& ich warte immernoch & bin eig enttäuscht das ich ncihts zum Lachen hab.

naja.. aufjedenfall find ich das top hier arty:


----------



## webwatcher (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Flamingbarry schrieb:


> bin eig enttäuscht das ich ncihts zum Lachen hab.


damit du nicht ganz ohne  was zum Schmunzeln ins  Bett gehst  

Stories zum Schmunzeln -  - Antispam e.V.


----------



## Canis (25 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



pe.lechner schrieb:


> Hallo,ich kenn Sie zwar noch nicht,mein Pseudo ist pe.lechner,aber ich würde doch vorschlagen,das Sie im deutschen Grundgesetz nach Artikeln suchen,welche den Umgang Minderjähriger mit dem Net beschreiben,vorallem Nethandel.


 
HI, das Grundgesetz ist da nicht so der richtige Tipp, weil dort nur die Grundrechte aller Bürger, der Staatsaufbau und die Regierung geregelt sind.

Die Rechte der Minderjährigen findet man im Bürgerlichen Gesetzbuch und zwar unter den jeweiligen Abschnitten.
Minderjährige können keine Verträge abschließen ohne Einverständnis der Eltern. Das ist eindeutig geregelt. Ein Vertrag mit Minderjährigen ist schwebend unwirksam, bis die Eltern ihr Einverständnis gegeben haben.


----------



## wirbelwind (25 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Am besten ist es diesen Spieß umzudrehen, Ich denke dabei an die Softwareanbieter die ihre Software kostenlos im Netz anbieten wie zb. Anti VIR! Ich würde diese und weiter Firmen anschreiben und einmal nachfragen ob die Firma Blue Byte FZE die ja mega-downloads in Deutschland verdrehtet eine LINZENZ hat um diese KOSTENLOSE Software für GELD zu vertreiben! Ich glaube nämlich das sich gerade hier eine Lücke aufmacht für alle [.......] von mega-download.net! so ein Email an die geschäftsleitung von Anti Vir kostet gerade ,al einige Minuten und könnte vieles für diese Leute ändern! es ist aber nicht nur Anti Vir sondern noch viel mehr Firmen vertretten! Stehlt euch mal vor wenn diese Firma zig Hundert Unterlassungserklährungen bekommt! ist ihr Geschäftsmodell bald dem Bach runter :wall:


----------



## drachen08 (25 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Selbst wenn man nur einige Minuten für diverse Abz..... aufwendet, ist dies die Sache eigentlich nicht wert.
Nur die Nerven behalten, Mail an Abs. zurück und blockieren :-D


----------



## Flamingbarry (25 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



webwatcher schrieb:


> damit du nicht ganz ohne  was zum Schmunzeln ins  Bett gehst
> 
> Stories zum Schmunzeln -  - Antispam e.V.




Danke
Les ich mir gleich durch, xD
Oder zum Teil.. gleich kommt ja Simpsons, xD

Hat das denn mit MD zutun?^^
Schön wärs^^


----------



## asska (26 Oktober 2008)

*Collector der Papiertiger!!!!*

Hallo zusammen, 

ich treibe mich überwiegend im Forum 123Recht.net herum. Habe vergangene Woche ein eindeutiges Statement von Collector erhalten, in dem Sie selber zugeben dass Sie nur unstrittige Forderungen verfolgen dürfen.

Ich kopiere euch meinen dortigen Beitrag von heute mal hierher.

:comphit:

*Ungläubig ? Was?  Collector nur ein Papiertiger!!!*

@Luksen Ich habe die 2 relevanten Dokumente mal bei GMX ins Mediacenter eingestellt. Dort können sie bis zum unten genannte Datum heruntergeladen werden.





Einfach den Link anklicken und das Mediacenter starten. 
Ich habe die Logos und die persönlichen Daten von Colletor auf Ihrem Briefbogen unkenntlich gemacht damit ich kein Stress mit denen bekomme. Wer im großraum Ulm wohnt kann sich gerne mit mir treffen und den Papierwälzer durchwühlen. 
Dem Verbraucherschutz habe ich ebenfalls einen Satz Kopien zukommen lassen.
Hoffentlich können die was damit anfangen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




GMX - Mein GMX 

Der Link für den Gastzugang zum GMX MediaCenter ist bis zum 5.11.2008 gültig.

@ alleHabe vor bei Collector nochmal nachzulegen, will aber erst auf Antwort vom Innenministerium warten. Oder glaubt Ihr die haben mir freiwillig geantwortet.






Nee Nee, das war der Datenschutzbeauftragte, den ich nach fruchtlosem verstreichen der Frist eingeschaltet habe.Aber Ihr könnt in dem Schreiben ganz klar lesen, dass Collectur nur unstrittige Forderungen verfolgen darf. 

Also widersprechen und das Collector sagen!!
Ich habe es per Einschreiben getan.

Und sofort fällt dem Raubtier das Gebiss raus und ihr habt einen alten Zahnlosen Kater vor euch der nicht mehr kann als um ein paar Wurstzipfel zu betteln.

Wer Bock und Nerven hat kann auch mit den § kontern und die Jungs richtig beschäftigen.

Güße aus dem wilden Süden.
:steinigung:

Der ganze Beitrag befindet sich unter 
Hilfe - Mega Download Abzocke - WAS NUN???? Internetrecht, EDV-Recht, Fernabsatz Forum 123recht.net


----------



## asska (26 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



wirbelwind schrieb:


> Am besten ist es diesen Spieß umzudrehen, Ich denke dabei an die Softwareanbieter die ihre Software kostenlos im Netz anbieten wie zb. Anti VIR! Ich würde diese und weiter Firmen anschreiben und einmal nachfragen ob die Firma Blue Byte FZE die ja mega-downloads in Deutschland verdrehtet eine LINZENZ hat um diese KOSTENLOSE Software für GELD zu vertreiben! Ich glaube nämlich das sich gerade hier eine Lücke aufmacht für alle [.......] von mega-download.net! so ein Email an die geschäftsleitung von Anti Vir kostet gerade ,al einige Minuten und könnte vieles für diese Leute ändern! es ist aber nicht nur Anti Vir sondern noch viel mehr Firmen vertretten! Stehlt euch mal vor wenn diese Firma zig Hundert Unterlassungserklährungen bekommt! ist ihr Geschäftsmodell bald dem Bach runter :wall:



Hallo Wirbelwind,

das Problem ist, dass die nicht Antivir oder sonstige Software verkaufen, sondern deren redaktionelle Überarbeitung. Also der Schwachsinn, der drumherum steht und die bunten Bildchen.

Grüße aus dem Wilden Süden 
:bang:


----------



## Captain Picard (26 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



asska schrieb:


> sondern deren redaktionelle Überarbeitung. Also der Schwachsinn, der drumherum steht und die bunten Bildchen.


Redaktionell ist etwas zu positiver Begriff, eher  Verpackungsmüll um von den (angeblichen) Kosten abzulenken


----------



## hilfe-hilfe (26 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

ich habe auch diesem fehler gemacht und bekomme auch immer mails und schreibe das letzte war von einem inkaskofirma und ich habe jetzt mit mein vater ein schreiben vor breitet und dann sollte es gut sein aber immer wenn ich an die firma denke dann denke ich nur noch:wall: aber wenn die krieg haben wollen das können sie habe ich bin bereit :ritter:


----------



## wahlhesse (26 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Dein Vater soll das hier lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/254039-post571.html

Dann sollte sich soweit alles erledigt haben...
Und der heisse Tipp an Dich: Bitte in öffentlichen Foren die Rechtschreibung, Satzstellung und Formatierung von Texten beachten. Danke. 

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## asska (26 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Collector der Papiertiger!!!!*

Habe erfahren, dass es mit dem ersten Link, den ich aus recht net kopiert habe Probleme gibt. Auf deutsvh geht net. 
Ich habe den Link nochmals neu eingestellt.

Der Müste funktionieren.

GMX - Mein GMX

Gleicher Gültigkeitszeitraum bis 5.11.

Grüße aus dem wilden Süden

:santa:


----------



## rob.72 (27 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

hey, habe jetzt ein schreiben von einem anwalt bezüglich MD bekommen....hat den sonst noch jemand erhalten?


----------



## asska (27 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



rob.72 schrieb:


> hey, habe jetzt ein schreiben von einem anwalt bezüglich MD bekommen....hat den sonst noch jemand erhalten?



Der Anwalt heißt aber nicht [...]?:vlol:

Du hast der Ursprungsforderung widersprochen?
:vlol:

Ein Anwalt hat soviel Recht Geld zu fordern wie ich oder dein Nachbar.
Vorausgesetzt die Forderung ist strittig. Dann muß schon ein Richter her. 
Keine Angst. 
Falls wirklich eine Klage zugelassen wird, was mehr als unwahrscheinlich ist und du diese, was noch unwahrescheinlicher ist verlierst beträgt das Prozessrisiko 160 Euro.
90 für Gerichtskosten und 70 für Anwalt vom Gegner bei Streitwert 200 Euronen.


Wegen Anfragen zu meinem gestrigen Beitrag habe ich eine Mailantwort unten reinkopiert um Fragen zu vermeiden.

In deiner Zahlungsaufforderung von Collector stand unten rechts. So war es jedenfalls bei mir am 25.07.2008

Achtung: Gilt nach § 33 BDSG als Benachrichtigung.

Mehr steht da nicht. Google mal §33 BDSG und du bekommst den Gesetzestext. Wenn du dann noch weiterliest als 33 also 34 unf ff hast du die Antwort.

Wenn es bei dir auch so ist, :bash: und setze eine Frist.
Wenn du keine Antwort erhälst, bitte sofort beim Datenschutzbeauftragten reklamieren. Ich glaube das macht Sie echt fertig. Ich habe heute noch ein 2. Schreiben mit gleichem Inhalt aber anderem Datum von Collector erhalten. :teddy: Da haben die sich glatt nochmals bei mir entschuldigt.
Da ich mehrer Anfragen erhalten habe werde ich diese Antwort im Forum einstellen.

Grüße aus dem wilden Süden
 :bang:

_[Namen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## sebsend (29 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo erstmal,

ist schon heftig, wie viele Menschen auf diesen Laden reingefallen sind. Aber noch heftiger ist doch, warum dieser Laden nicht auch mal etwas ab bekommt.

1. Wie kann es sein, das die für Freeware Geld nehmen ? Wenn ich der Entwickler für etwas kostenloses wäre, würd ich mich zumindest tierisch aufregen, wenn diese Typen für MEIN Prog Geld nehmen würden und damit Andere schädigen. Das gilt bei MD.net wohl in vielerlei Hinsicht.

2. Ich bin auch auf die reingefallen. Auf meinen Widerruf kam die selbe Antwort wie zu Beginn der ganzen Nummer. Daraufhin schrieb ich zurück, ob die überhaupt die E-Mails lesen würden. Ausserdem wollte ich von denen eine Auflistung meiner angeblich getätigten Downloads haben. Irre: Es kam der selbe Brief zurück. 

Adresse des Ladens wäre auch mal interessant. Wir haben bisher Dubai, Wien, München und ich hab noch Osnabrück zu bieten.

So, ich werd mal weiter auf E-Mails von denen warten und diese Ignorieren. Die Mitarbeiter von denen nehmen das ja auch nicht ernst 

P.S. Gibt es denn schon erste Gerichtstermine in diesem Bezug ???


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (29 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



sebsend schrieb:


> P.S. Gibt es denn schon erste Gerichtstermine in diesem Bezug ???


Wozu denn DAS? Der österreichische Anbieter hat mit seinen früheren Projekten nicht geklagt und wird das sicher auch zukünftig nicht tun.



sebsend schrieb:


> Adresse des Ladens wäre auch mal interessant.


Die genauen Anschriften werde ich hier nicht posten aber beteiligt sind bekanntlich folgende Firmen:



(Blue Byte FZE) Validea GmbH
Easy IT Solution GmbH
Mobilo GmbH
 
alle mit Sitz *in Wien*! Darüber hinaus nutzen die Österreicher deutsche Unternehmen als Dienstleister, deshalb kommt es auch zu deutschen Ortsangaben nur tun die nichts zur Sache!


----------



## Merle (30 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo,
auch wenn es sich nicht auf das letzte Posting bezieht,
so werden wir, sollte mit einer Anwältin gedroht werden oder sollten wir ein Anschreiben von einer Rechtsanwältin erhalten, unseren Rechtschutz in Anspruch nehmen und gegen besagte Briefkastenfirma klagen!
Die vierte Mahnung erhielten wir ja bereits und wir haben keine Lust mehr auf diesen Briefterror.
Zahlen werden wir keinesfalls!!!
Am liebsten würden wir die Anwältin der gegnerischen Partei mit verklagen, haben aber leider keine Handhabung gegen sie.
Oder hat jemand einen erkennbaren Grund, die RA mit zu verklagen ohne hier Rechtsauskunft zu erteilen?
Sollte es soweit kommen, werden wir am besten UNSEREN Rechtsanwalt befragen.
Viele Grüße


----------



## Reducal (30 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

@merle, du träumst!


----------



## Verlierer100 (30 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

@merle
Du must erst einen Briefkasten finden, der entsprechende Einschreiben mit Rückschein annimt


----------



## Merle (30 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo,
warum sollte ich träumen?
Noch hat sich keine RA eingeschaltet, aber sollte es bald der Fall sein, so hat SIE/ER sicherlich eine Adresse.
Viele Grüße


----------



## Tytus007 (31 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Marle,
Alle Antworten auf deine Fragen findest Du
HIER


Mir hat es vor 7 Monaten geholfen, seit dem mache ich mir keine Gedanken über MDL, wozu den?

Außer Briefen von genauso dubiösen RA´s  oder Inkassos passiert doch nichts.
Überhaupt nichts!
NIX und wieder NIX!

Es wird jedes Mal gedroht und NIX dahinten... so seit 7 Monaten.

Mein Briefkasten hält das aus, mich interessiert das kaum.
Tolles Forum, tolle Leute hier!

Gruß,
Tytus007


----------



## Merle (31 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo Thomasz,
danke für den Link, aber ich habe hier alles rauf und runter gelesen!:-p
Habe wirklich ALLE Seiten gelesen, war eine ganz schöne Arbeit, vor allem wiederholt es sich immer wieder. Immer die gleichen Fragen und die Antworten kennt man inzwischen.
Trotzdem ärgere ich mich!!!
Aber Deinen Spruch merke ich mir: Auch unser Briefkasten hält das aus!
Vielen Dank und Grüße


----------



## Tytus007 (31 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hi Merle,
Mir hat es sehr schnell geholfen und ich ärgere mich überhaupt nicht mehr.
Vor allem, die Viedeos vom Katzenjens auf YouTube.

Es gibt so viele schöne Sachen auf der Welt, es ist schade um die Zeit einfach...

Ich mache mir KEINE Gedanken mehr über die MDL´s und wünsche allen Beschädigten, dass sie auch zu Ruhe kommen.
Deswegenh mache ich hier in diesem Forum ab und zu mit.

Und bitte lass Dir das durch den Kopf gehen:

"Kei Mensch kann mich ärgern - Ich ärgere mich 

Also, die Lösung des Problems liegt ganz und allein bei Dir!


Ein schönes Wochenende,

Tytus


----------



## webwatcher (31 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Merle schrieb:


> vor allem wiederholt es sich immer wieder. Immer die gleichen Fragen und die Antworten kennt man inzwischen.



http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...warum-wird-immer-wieder-dasselbe-gefragt.html


----------



## Merle (31 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo,
es sollte auf keinen Fall wie ein Vorwurf klingen als ich schrieb, es wiederhole sich alles und man kenne die Antworten!
Ich habe mich falsch ausgedrückt!!!
Dieses Forum ist supertoll und es beruhigt mich immer wieder hier zu lesen.
Was ich damit zum Ausdruck bringen wollte ist, obwohl ich inzwischen den Ablauf durch dieses Forum kennen gelernt habe, den diese dubiose Firma betreibt, lässt man sich trotzdem verunsichern.
Wie gesagt: Ich bin sehr froh, dieses Forum gefunden habe.
Nochmals vielen Dank für die Antworten!
Einen schönen Tag noch und viele Grüße
Merle


----------



## ragtime (31 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

sooo.... diesmal dachte ich wirklich ich hätte ruhe, nachdem einige monate nix kam.

bekam ja seit juni imme rmahnungen, dann inkasso...

und heute... gerichtlicher mahnbescheid vom rechtanwalt!!! der fordert jetzt  171€ bis 14.11.!!! was soll ich jetzt tun?? ich denke es käme kein gerichtlicher mahnbescheid. ich will nicht vors gericht...

bitte helft mir dreh grad echt am rad...


----------



## webwatcher (31 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



ragtime schrieb:


> und heute... gerichtlicher mahnbescheid vom rechtanwalt!!!


Gerichtliche Mahnbescheide kommen, wie  der Name es sagt,  von einem  der zuständigen 
Amtsgerichte *nicht* von Rechtsanwälten


ragtime schrieb:


> ich will nicht vors gericht...


Bis dahin ist es ein weiter Weg:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html


----------



## dvill (31 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



ragtime schrieb:


> ... gerichtlicher mahnbescheid vom rechtanwalt


Der gerichtliche Mahnbescheid kommt vom Gericht und sonst nix. Der Anwalt handelt im Sinne eines Komplizen und kann auch nicht mehr als schreiben.


----------



## ragtime (31 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

oben steht der name
drunter rechtsanwalt und notar

dann meine anschrift, dann dem seine

dann die firma bluebyte
kundennummer?? rechn nr? steht da

und dann das lala, mit der geduld am ende blabla, konto0daten, betrag,...

sieht mir schon echt aus


----------



## ragtime (31 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

achja, der satz, das gerich that nich tgeprüft blabla, steht bei mir NICHT drauf

und der "mahnbescheid" siehjt bei mir auch anders aus als da in dem link gezeigt...


----------



## ragtime (31 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

auch nen widerspruchsblatt ist nicht dabei.l nur das schreiben vom anwalt


----------



## ragtime (31 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

das sieht ganz anders aus als das bild im link da. ist das nich der gerichtliche mahnbescheid oder nur nen schreiben vom anwalt. was soll ich jetzt tun??


----------



## webwatcher (31 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



ragtime schrieb:


> auch nen widerspruchsblatt ist nicht dabei.l nur das schreiben vom anwalt


dann ist es auch kein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid sondern nur ein selbstgebastelter Wisch des Anwalts.


----------



## ragtime (31 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

bist du dir da sicher? nich das sich am ende doch zahlen mus sund dann sind hunderte euro..


----------



## webwatcher (31 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



ragtime schrieb:


> bist du dir da sicher?


Nochmal zum Nachbeten: 
 Mahnbescheide kommen ausschließlich von  den dafür zuständigen Amtsgerichten 
und  sehen so aus, wie  in dem Thread abgebildet 
Der Anwalt kann  draufscheiben,  was er will, es wird dadurch nicht "amtlich". 
Anwälte haben keinerlei Sonderbefugnisse.


----------



## Teleton (31 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



ragtime schrieb:


> das sieht ganz anders aus als das bild im link da.


Ragtime, ganz ruhig Du bist etwas unentspannt wegen dem Brieflein. Jetzt mal ganz systematisch. Welche Erklärung kann es haben, dass Dein "Mahnbescheid" und der "garantiert echte" Mahnbescheid unterschiedlich aussehen? 
? Richtig, die sehen ganz unterschiedlich aus weil es zwei unterschiedliche Dinge sind nämlich ein Zettel und ein Mahnbescheid.


----------



## ragtime (31 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

ich bin nur voll erschrocken über den brief.

ich weiß nur ganz genau, dass ich damals etwas kostenloses downloaden wollte und das stand auch da. 
dann war ich erstmal voller panik wegen gerich tund so. und mulmig ist mir immernoch. am ende kommts doch vors gericht, wenn der mahnbescheid kommt bla und das dann trotzdem weitergeht...


----------



## Captain Picard (31 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



ragtime schrieb:


> und mulmig ist mir immernoch. am ende kommts doch vors gericht, wenn der mahnbescheid kommt bla und das dann trotzdem weitergeht...


Mach hier keinen auf Panik. 
Die Chance vom Blitz erschlagen zu werden ist bedeutend  größer.
 Läufst du  auch dauernd rum: "Hoffentlich trifft mich der Blitz nicht" ?


----------



## Nicko1998 (31 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Das Schreiben kam wohl von diesen Anwälten.

Die "arbeiten" bereits traditionell mit dem Kalletal-Herforder "Unternehmensverbund" zusammen. Mich würde ein derartiges "Schreiben" wohl keineswegs beunruhigen


----------



## ragtime (31 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

@nicko

genau dieser anwalt hat mir geschrieben.

dann versuch ich wohl mal wieder etwas runterzufahren.

und gut dass es dieses forum gibt, zum 100.mal


----------



## webwatcher (31 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



ragtime schrieb:


> dann versuch ich wohl mal wieder etwas runterzufahren.:


Tu das, gönn dir was Schönes und  denk nicht  an den Mist


----------



## Nutsproof (31 Oktober 2008)

*Bitte helfen!! mega-downloads.net*

Hallo Leute,
Also erstmal ich bin neu hier und wusste nicht wirklich genau wo ich das hier
reinposten sollte. Also ich hab sehr lange rumgegoogelt und vieles über den
[.........] von mega-downloads.net gehört. Allerdings lief es bei mir ein Wenig anders. Ich war auch so doof und bin da reingefallen ..das war kurz nach Weihnachten. Naja dann kam halt die email mit der Rechnung. Ich hab in Foren usw. recherchiert und nur gefunden dass das alles Abzocke sei. Demzufolge hab ich auch nicht bezahlt. Es folgten noch 2-3 Briefe vom Inkasso und ein letzter Brief mit der Drohung, dass ein Anwalt eingeschaltet wird.
Ich habe alles ignoriert in der Hoffnung, dass es aufhören wird. Nun heute der Schock. Ein Brief vom Rechtsanwalt mit der Aufforderung den Betrag von nun 171,- zu zahlen!! Ich mein, sind die berechtigt sowas zu machen oder ist dieser Rechtsanwalt wirklich echt oder auch Fake wie schließlich die ganze Seite???  Ich bedanke mich für jede Antwort

PS: Und falls jemand meinen sollte, dass im Internet die Antwort darauf steht dann tut es mir Leid. Ich habe es nirgendwo gelesen, dass es so weit gekommen ist, dass ein Anwalt eingeschaltet wurde.

Danke Nochmal!!!


----------



## Merle (31 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo,
auch wenn ich langsam "nerve"!
Wenn Anwälte sich einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid selber zusammen basteln können, wäre es dann nicht DIE Gelegenheit diese sogenannten "Rechts"anwälte selber zu verklagen?
Legal wird das Zusammenbasteln wohl nicht sein!
Sollte uns so etwas widerfahren, wovon ich inzwischen stark ausgehe nach dem 4. Mahnbescheid, bin ich wirklich am überlegen, ob wir uns bei unserem RA danach mal erkundigen.
Viele Grüße


----------



## Captain Picard (31 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Merle schrieb:


> Wenn Anwälte sich einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid selber zusammen basteln können,


Solange es nicht eine Nachahmung = Fälschung  eines  echten gerichtlichen  Mahnbescheides ist, 
sehe ich keine  Chance.
"Kreativität" beim Entwurf von Verwirrungsschreiben  ist nicht strafbar


----------



## sascha (31 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Nutsproof schrieb:


> Ein Brief vom Rechtsanwalt mit der Aufforderung den Betrag von nun 171,- zu zahlen!! Ich mein, sind die berechtigt sowas zu machen oder ist dieser Rechtsanwalt wirklich echt oder auch Fake wie schließlich die ganze Seite???



Vorschlag: Gib mir mal deine Adresse. Dann schickt dir mein Anwalt auch eine Rechnung über 171 Euro. Warum auch nicht? Rechnungen darf jeder verschicken...


----------



## Antiscammer (31 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bitte helfen!! mega-downloads.net*



Nutsproof schrieb:


> Ein Brief vom Rechtsanwalt mit der Aufforderung den Betrag von nun 171,- zu zahlen!! Ich mein, sind die berechtigt sowas zu machen...



Natürlich ist er dazu _berechtigt_.
Genauso, wie der Papagei Deiner Oma das Recht auf seine freie Meinungsäußerung nach dem Grundgesetz hat, darf dieser Anwalt gegenüber Dir jederzeit die Meinung äußern, er habe von Dir Geld zu bekommen.

Ob diese Rechtsmeinung dann aber vor Gericht standhalten würde - das ist dann eine zweite Frage. :scherzkeks:

Jetzt droht Dir dieser Anwalt also mit einem Prozess, solltest Du nicht bezahlen. Wenn seine Rechtsmeinung vor Gericht durchsetzbar wäre, würde er auch damit nicht zögern. Was macht er aber? Er schickt Dir noch eine letzte, dann eine allerletzte, dann noch wirklich die absolut ultimative Mahnung vor scharfrichterlicher Vollstreckung und ähnlichen Blödsinn.
Er will also gar nicht vor Gericht. Trotzdem darf er Dir trotz eines Einspruchs weiter damit drohen (das ist in Deutschland leider nicht verboten).
Aber mehr als schwadronieren darf er auch nicht. Außerhalb des Gerichts hat er gegenüber Dir genau soviel Befugnisse wie der Zwergpinscher Deines Nachbarn. Auch der hat ja ein verbrieftes Anrecht auf Kläffen.

Prozesse von Abzockanwälten gegen Mahnopfer sind fast so selten wie Mineralwasserquellen in der Wüste Gobi.
Es sind nur zwei Prozesse gegen Opfer bekanntgeworden, die den "Vertrag" angefochten und die Zahlung verweigert haben. Beide Prozesse wurde von den Abzockern in der ersten Instanz verloren. Berufung wurde nicht versucht.
Auch das spricht schon für sich.

Es gibt Hunderttausende von Opfern, die solche Mahnfaselbriefe von Anwälten einfach aussitzen und ignorieren. Die werden erfahrungsgemäß niemals verklagt, es kommt auch kein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid.
Alles andere ist wurst, auch wenn er 127 Briefe schickt.


----------



## erdbeere (31 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

ist denn bekannt,was nach dem schreiben vom anwalt kommt? die nächste und übernächste mahnung?
hatte gehofft dass sich die geschichte erledigt hat weil ich wochenlang nichts gehört hatte....schade,so leicht wird man die wohl nicht los..
also,weiter ignorieren?


----------



## webwatcher (31 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



erdbeere schrieb:


> ist denn bekannt,was nach dem schreiben vom anwalt kommt? die nächste und übernächste mahnung?


so ungefähr  

Stories zum Schmunzeln -  - Antispam e.V.


----------



## erdbeere (31 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

ich glaube ich habe verstanden was du mir sagen wolltest


----------



## Tytus007 (1 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Merle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> auch wenn ich langsam "nerve"!
> Wenn Anwälte sich einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid selber zusammen basteln können, wäre es dann nicht DIE Gelegenheit diese sogenannten "Rechts"anwälte selber zu verklagen?.....
> Viele Grüße



Merle, cool down...
Es gibt so viele schönere Sachen als sich mit irgend einem xxx zu streiten.
Denk ans Kinobesuch, Rockkonzerte, mit Kumpels saufen, segeln, Schlitzschuhlaufen, Musik hören und letztendlich - Sex :scherzkeks:

Sonst,  man soll  nicht mit der  Schweine in der Pfütze von  Match und Misst kämpfen.
Man wird dadurch schmutzig... und 
die Schweine haben nur Spaß daran

Tytus


----------



## asska (1 November 2008)

*Wer dreck am Stecken hat, sollte damit nicht winken!!*



erdbeere schrieb:


> ist denn bekannt,was nach dem schreiben vom anwalt kommt? die nächste und übernächste mahnung?
> hatte gehofft dass sich die geschichte erledigt hat weil ich wochenlang nichts gehört hatte....schade,so leicht wird man die wohl nicht los..
> also,weiter ignorieren?



Lest einfach hier

Da steht eine Telefonnummer und die könnt Ihr dann ja mal anrufen.

Das sagt Ihr dann dem Anwalt, daß Ihr da angerufen habt und anschließend möchte der euch eventuell garnicht mehr schreiben.

:auslach:

oder da

 :vlol:

und hier.


Könte dir da noch dutzende von so links posten.

Collector fand es auf jeden Fall nicht mehr lustig, nach dem Sie Post von mir über das Innenministerium bekommen haben.  
:zungezeig:


Damit habe ich Collector zum Schweigen gebracht.

Viele grüße aus dem wilden Süden.



Also schönen Feiertag noch.


----------



## Merle (1 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo Tytus,
Deine Antworten lese ich besonders gerne!
Werde ich mir alles zu Herzen nehmen und nun Ruhe geben. [.......]
Überlegen darf ich ja wohl, weil ich mich TROTZDEM ärgere:wall:. Kann das einfach nicht abstellen auch wenn es wohlweislich schönere Dinge im Leben gibt.:-p
Einen schönen Tag wünsche ich allen!
Viele Grüße

P.S.
Das Forum ist einfach toll!
Wie schön, dass man hier alles nachlesen kann. Es ist wirklich eine große Hilfe.


----------



## erdbeere (1 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

der letzte link führt zu gmx,was genau hast du denn da gemacht??
von collector habe ich schon lange nichts gehört, jetzt wie gesagt vom anwalt. aber danke für die links,bin jetzt echt überzeugt!!danke


----------



## Klink (1 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo an Alle,

Tipp: falls Ihr es nicht aushaltet geht zur Polizei und erstattet Strafanzeige wegen Betrug's und arglistiger Täuschung.

Ich bin auch in die Falle getappt kurz danach habe ich Anzeige erstattet, dachte auch als erstes kriege Ärger usw. dem war nicht so die sind der Polizei bekannt die Betreiber Blue Byte FZE bzw. mega-downloads.net auf den Fersen, ach ja und ja nicht hinschreiben das ist eine Schuldanerkenntnis, nur unter Druck setzen . 

Macht euch nichts drauss es fielen schon ganz andere auf solche ähnliche Maschen rein.


----------



## ragtime (1 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

hab mir jetzt nochmal die mühe gemacht und den wisch gescannt, wenn es erlaubt ist, ich stells mal ein, wenn nicht, bitte rauslöschen =)

ach extra zur polizei? das ist soviel arbeit und aufmerksamkeit, haben die das verdient?


----------



## asska (2 November 2008)

*Collector und die fiesen Spiele*



erdbeere schrieb:


> der letzte link führt zu gmx,was genau hast du denn da gemacht??
> von collector habe ich schon lange nichts gehört, jetzt wie gesagt vom anwalt. aber danke für die links,bin jetzt echt überzeugt!!danke


 
Bei GMX liegt hinter dem Button Mediacenter starten bis zum 5.11. mein Zettel zum Download. Nach dessen Erhalt hat Collector meine Akte offiziell geschlossen und bei mir um Nachsicht für Ihr Versäumnis gebeten.

:sun:Hallo.:-?

Grüße aus dem wilden süden

:handreib:


----------



## suendi (2 November 2008)

*AW: Collector und die fiesen Spiele*

Guten Morgen,

hat denn bisher noch jemand diesen "gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid" vom Anwalt bekommen und nach der Wievielten Mahnung kam der? Aber ich denke auch, dass der Brief nicht echt ist, sieht doch wirklich ganz anders aus. Mach dir nicht soviele Gedanken deswegen mein Vater bekommt in den nächten Wochen sicher auch so nen Brief und dann darf ich mal wieder alles von vorne erklären...
schönen Sonntag noch


----------



## Wembley (2 November 2008)

*AW: Collector und die fiesen Spiele*



suendi schrieb:


> hat denn bisher noch jemand diesen "gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid" vom Anwalt bekommen und nach der Wievielten Mahnung kam der?


Wer behauptet denn, dass dies ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid wäre? Das behaupten meines Wissens nach nicht einmal die Anwälte selber. Da hat nur ein User was verwechselt. Das ist alles. Wozu die Aufregung?


suendi schrieb:


> Aber ich denke auch, dass der Brief nicht echt ist, sieht doch wirklich ganz anders aus.


Natürlich ist der Brief "echt". Briefe, wie sie halt schon hunderttausendfach verschickt wurden und für die Reingefallenen keine Auswirkungen hatten. Aber es halt kein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid.

Ich hoffe, dass damit diese Diskussion beendet ist.


----------



## ragtime (2 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

@asska

meinst du diese PDF Datei?
Ich hab die mir runtergeladen, aber die kann ich ja jetzt nicht Bearbeiten zum Abschicken. Wie krieg ich die denn ins Word?


----------



## asska (2 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo an alle.

die kopierbare Version ist hier. Ein andere user hat die Arbeit erledigt.

Klick


Textprogramm musst du aber noch selb drumherumbasteln.

Noch mal was von der Polizei

:santa:


----------



## ragtime (2 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

vielen Dank =)

enpfiehlt es sich denn, das zu schreiben? Weil ja u.a. auch geraten wird, gar net mit denen in Verbindung zu treten, weil das als Annahme angesehen würde. :-?


----------



## webwatcher (3 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



ragtime schrieb:


> Weil ja u.a. auch geraten wird, gar net mit denen in Verbindung zu treten, weil das als Annahme angesehen würde. :-?


Über den Sinn bzw Unsinn mit Nutzlosanbietern Brieffreundschaften zu unterhalten
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## Verlierer100 (3 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo Freunde
Habe heute auch eine Mahnung der bekannten Anwälte bekommen,
und bin doch sehr verwundert das dieses Schreiben ebenfalls in Herford, 
Freigestempelt wurde wo doch der Sitz der Anwälte in Hiddenhausen ist,
welches zugegebenerweise nicht weit von Herford weg ist. aber wundern ist doch erlaubt oder ? 
Zumal ja die Inkasso in Herford sitzt, ich denke mal im Dezember folgt das verpetzen beim weinachtsmann damit ich keine Geschenke kriege.


----------



## lealu (3 November 2008)

*AW: Opendownload-Betroffene gesucht!*

Hallo,ich hab heute von 
*Mega Download rechnung erhalten*

nun weis ich aber nicht ob ich da was runtergeladet hab oder nicht ,wie kann ich das rausfinden?  :cry:



* 
*


----------



## Bergmann (4 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo lealu,
was macht das für einen Unterschied? Willst Du damit sagen, wenn ich runtergeladen habe bezahle ich die eigentlich kostenlose Software, sonst nicht? Falscher Ansatz, lese in Ruhe hier die ganzen Empfehlungen, trinke einen Tee, lächle und lehn Dich entspannt zurück.


----------



## Klink (4 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



asska schrieb:


> Hallo an alle.
> 
> die kopierbare Version ist hier. Ein andere user hat die Arbeit erledigt.
> 
> ...




Unter diesen 23 bin ich auch zu finden aus dem Kreis Esslingen.

Wie ich schon voran gegangen geschrieben hatte, Strafanzeige stellen was anderes hilft da nichts, hart durchgreifen, bei dem Pack.


----------



## Insider (4 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Klink schrieb:


> Strafanzeige stellen was anderes hilft da nichts...


Mit Verlaub - das ist Quatsch! Die Esslinger wurschteln da zwar ein bisschen umanond (habe mich selbst dessen versichert), das Ganze anscheinend aber nur als Eigenversuch, um zu sehen, wie weit man kommt. Die haben längst eine passende Antwort der für die Handlungsträger aus Wien zuständigen StA und die lautet: _keine Straftat erkennbar!_ Ohne die örtlich zuständige StA sind weitere Ermittlungen nicht erfolgversprechend, eine Vielzahl an Anzeigen bringt da auch keine Besserung herbei.


----------



## Tytus007 (4 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Klink schrieb:


> Strafanzeige stellen was anderes hilft da nichts, hart durchgreifen, bei dem Pack.


Wozu brauchst Du Hilfe? Passiert doch NIX,
Hast Du Angst um Deine Briefkasten oder was? 

Außer leeren Drohbriefen ist nix dahinter. Ob das ein Brief oder 1000 sind, spielt doch keine Rolle, oder?

Ich habe keine Angst, wovon bitte soll ich Angst haben?

Gehe ins Kino, lade Freunde ein, mach was sinnvolles, Dein Briefkasten wird das allein schaffen.

Verbreite hier keine Panik, sehe dir besser das an, das ist die einzige Hilfe, die Du brauchst:
HILFE

Gruß,
Tytus


----------



## stele81 (4 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo Leute! Bin gerade frisch eigelogged und habe da auch mal ne Frage:

1. scheinbar falscher Klick(megadownloads.net)
2. anschließende Mahnung
3. hab ich aus Angst bezahlt(Anfang 2008 ) 
4. dann auch gekündigt
5. vor 4 Wochen Aufforderung zur Zahlung, da es wohl ein 2 Jahresvertrag ist:wall:
6. habe nicht reagiert
7. dann viele Mahnmails(Email-Account rufe ich eher selten ab)
8. habe dann reagiert:scherzkeks:
9. Einspruch eingelegt, da nicht meine IP inkl. Begründung(hatte zu dieser Zeit keinen PC/Internetanschluss
10. nun Mahnung per Post bekommen

Frage: Soll ich zur Verbraucherzentrale/Polizei gehen oder Anklage gegen Validea/Blue Byte/megadownloads.net vornehmen

Ich weiß, dass es schon vilen Leuten so erging. Nur ich habe bereits einmal bezahlt, weil ich Rechnungen immer bezahle. Dachte, dass das damit erledigt ist - dem war ja nicht so.

Helft mir bitte.

Danke schon mal im Voraus.

Euer Stefan:unzufrieden:


----------



## webwatcher (4 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



stele81 schrieb:


> Nur ich habe bereits einmal bezahlt, :



http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## stele81 (4 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort hat mir richtig weitergeholfen. Danke Danke Danke. 

Gebe Euch natürlich Bescheid, was herausgekommen ist.

Stefan:-D:-p


----------



## Wembley (4 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



stele81 schrieb:


> Gebe Euch natürlich Bescheid, was herausgekommen ist.


Das wissen wir eigentlich jetzt schon. 
Jedenfalls gibt es keinen Grund, schlecht zu schlafen. Zumindest nicht wegen mega-downloads.net


----------



## stele81 (5 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Ich hoffe, dass Du Recht behälst.
:roll::roll:


----------



## Heiko (5 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Das wird er, keine Sorge!


----------



## anjali-naina (6 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Ich weiß...ich bin kein Einzelfall....ja ich hab auch sone Email bekommen...
Mich würde mal was interessieren...ich war so neugierig,was das für eine Seite ist und versuchte mich dort mit meinen Daten einzuloggen..(hab ja angeblich einen Vertrag abgeschlossen)...komisch ist nur das ich mich mit meinen Daten garnicht auf der Seite einloggen kann...
Ich habe meine Emailadresse genommen,wo ich die tolle Rechnung fand...naja und ich habe nur 3 verschiedene Passwörter, die ich im Netz verwende...
Ich konnte mich mit keinem meiner Passwörter einloggen...hatte das schon mal jemand???

Ansonsten allen anderen...einfach stur ignorieren!!!
Und natürlich viel Glück...


----------



## sascha (6 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



> Ich habe meine Emailadresse genommen,wo ich die tolle Rechnung fand...naja und ich habe nur 3 verschiedene Passwörter, die ich im Netz verwende...
> Ich konnte mich mit keinem meiner Passwörter einloggen...hatte das schon mal jemand???



Dann haben die jetzt sogar deine Passworte... :wall: Ich würde die an deine Stelle schleunigst ändern. Alle.


----------



## physicus (6 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo!

Ehrlich gesagt, nur 3 unterschiedliche Passwörter sind etwas wenig!!! 
Nimm doch die Anfangsbuchstaben der Worte in einem Gedicht oder Titel. Für Ziffernkombinationen verwende einen Taschenrechner, wo Du verschiedene Zahlen miteinander multiplizierst und dann nur bestimmte Stellen verwendest.
Beispiel: \Sqrt[\pi]*\Sqrt[2] (Wurzel von pi mal Wurzel von 2) würde 1.7724*1.4142=2.5066.. ergeben. 


LG
P


----------



## Monte Christo (6 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Es ist wirklich zum Weinen,
jeder heult sich hier aus, tut was gegen die Bande!

Kürzlich wurde von der Staatsanwaltschaft die Firma "Allinkasso" in München gepackt, und dies weil die Leute sich gewehrt hatten.

Blue Byte FZE, Megadownloads etc. gibt es nicht, das sind Briefkastenfirmen! Der Verdacht erhärtet sich gegen die Validea GmbH. 

*Also wenn ihr was erreichen wollt dann erstattet am besten noch heute Anzeige gegen die Validea GmbH. *

Mir ist absolut schleierhaft vor was ihr Angst habt. Man sollte sich halt mal bewegen. Ich habe schon vor Wochen Anzeige erstattet. Laßt uns doch die Bande endlich fertig machen und hört endlich das Heulen auf!

Mir kommt es langsam so vor, daß etliche lieber zahlen, als daß sie sich mal vor die Türe bewegen. Das sind Betrüger und die konnten bis jetzt in Saus und Braus leben, nur weil es den meisten Leuten gleichgültig ist, wer ihnen das Geld aus der Tasche zieht.


----------



## Monte Christo (6 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Noch was ganz Wichtiges!

Ich habe mehrere Freewareanbieter angeschrieben, weil hier ja massiv gegen das Urheberrecht verstossen wird.

Die ersten Anbieter haben sich schon bei mir gemeldet, sich bedankt und mir mitgeteilt, das die Bande bei Ihnen schon bekannt ist.

*Es werden rechtliche Schritte eingeleitet!*

Ihr müßt euch bei den Anbietern beschweren, denn die werden sich nicht ihren Ruf schädigen lassen!

Nur sollte ich nicht alleine dastehen, denn nur gemeinsam bereiten wir dem Spuck ein Ende!

Schönen Tag noch!


----------



## Merle (6 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo,
hört sich ja alles schön und gut an, wenn man denn wüsste WAS man heruntergeladen haben soll!
DANN könnte ich die Anbieter auch informieren.
Auf unsere Nachfrage kam ja nur wieder eine Standardantwort, also weitere Mahnung. Es wurde übehaupt nicht auf unsere Frage eingegangen.
Und wie ich schon mehrmals schrieb!
Unsere Anzeige bei der Polizei gegen diese "Firma" wurde ja nach einer bestimmten Zeit eingestellt.
Eine Anzeige bringt gar nichts!
Ich warte auf das Anwaltsschreiben der "Firma" und dann werden wir sehen. Bin schon gespannt wie dieses Schreiben aufgesetzt ist:scherzkeks:.
Wie verhalten uns ruhig, antworten auf kein Schreiben und irgendwann wird die Sache schon beendet sein.


----------



## Monte Christo (6 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Wen hast du angezeigt?
Eine Blue Byte FZE oder Validea?


----------



## Mondlichtfee (6 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallole normalerweise schicken Dir die Megadownloadstypen bei deiner ersten Rechnung ein Passwort...ich würde Dir allerdings auch nicht empfehlen, Dich einzuloggen, das könnte im Falle einer Verhandlung gegen Dich verwendet werden.
Wenn Du was Neues hörst, freu ich mich von Dir zu hören,liebe Grüße


----------



## Merle (6 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Gute Frage!
Ich glaube, der Fehler liegt bei uns.
Nun habe ich die Unterlagen vor mir liegen, da ich nicht wusste gegen wen wir nun Anzeige erstattet hatten.
In der Anzeige wurde nur aufgenommen:
Wurde Anzeige wegen Betrug, Fälschung beweiserheblicher Daten (Paragraphen lasse ich mal weg) erstattet.
Eingestellt wurde das Verfahren wegen:
Ihre Anzeige vom 16.06 2008 gegen UNBEKANNT!!!
Vorwurf: s. oben

Das Verfahren ist eingestellt worden, weil ein Täter nicht ermittelt werden konnte.

Da liegt der Fehler einwandfrei bei uns!
Werde mal mit meinem Mann sprechen, ob wir nochmals Anzeige erstatten, dieses Mal gegen entsprechende "Firma".

Hoffentlich habe ich hier nicht zu sehr für Verwirrung gesorgt:roll:.
Viele Grüße


----------



## webwatcher (6 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Mondlichtfee schrieb:


> das könnte im Falle einer Verhandlung gegen Dich verwendet werden.


vom Blitz getroffen zu werden ist bedeutend wahrscheinlicher als sich vor Gericht zu treffen

Verbreite  hier keine Panikgerüchte!


----------



## stele81 (6 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



anjali-naina schrieb:


> Ich weiß...ich bin kein Einzelfall....ja ich hab auch sone Email bekommen...
> Mich würde mal was interessieren...ich war so neugierig,was das für eine Seite ist und versuchte mich dort mit meinen Daten einzuloggen..(hab ja angeblich einen Vertrag abgeschlossen)...komisch ist nur das ich mich mit meinen Daten garnicht auf der Seite einloggen kann...
> Ich habe meine Emailadresse genommen,wo ich die tolle Rechnung fand...naja und ich habe nur 3 verschiedene Passwörter, die ich im Netz verwende...
> Ich konnte mich mit keinem meiner Passwörter einloggen...hatte das schon mal jemand???
> ...



----------------------------------------------------------------------
Dies hatte ich persönlich nicht, da ich bloß einmal auf dieser Seite war. Wenn Du Dich einloggen willst und Deine Passwörter nicht funktionieren, gibt es nur 2 Möglichkeiten:

1. Passwörter bzw. Benutzername falsch/nicht korrekt.
2. Der Server des Anbieters hat technische Problem.

Ich rate Dir, dass Du in irgendein Internet-Cafe´ gehst und dort versuchst Dir diese Seite anzuschauen. 

Wichtig!!! 

Irgendein Fantasienamen angeben bzw. Dich nicht anmelden. Du sagst ja, dass Dich diese Seite nur interessiert, da Du nen netten BRief bekommen hast.

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob Du durch dieses Einloggen jetzt im rechtlichen Nachteil bist, da Du mit dem [ edit]  sind, wird es wohl nicht tragisch sein.

Ich bin kein Experte, daher der Aufruf an die Experten eine verbindliche Aussage von sich zu geben.


----------



## Mondlichtfee (6 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



webwatcher schrieb:


> vom Blitz getroffen zu werden ist bedeutend wahrscheinlicher als sich vor Gericht zu treffen
> 
> Verbreite  hier keine Panikgerüchte!


:kick::kick:
Hallo lieber Webwatcher... wer wird denn
gleich so unfreundlich werden. Ich selbst habe diesen Rat von der Polizei wie vom Anwalt erhalten, mich keinesfalls versuchsweise auf der Webseite von Megadownloads anzumelden, mit den angeblichen Abodaten. Denn dies wäre gleichbedeutend mit einer Annahme des Vertrages bzw. Abos und könnte im Falle einer Gerichtsverhandlung, je nach Laune des Richters auch gegen einem selbst verwendet werden. Soviel dazu, des weiteren bin ich der Meinung dass man NEUE Mitglieder nicht gleich so unhöflich anmachen muss! Schönen Abend Dir.


----------



## Captain Picard (6 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Mondlichtfee schrieb:


> Denn dies wäre gleichbedeutend mit einer Annahme des Vertrages bzw. Abos und könnte im Falle einer Gerichtsverhandlung, je nach Laune des Richters auch gegen einem selbst verwendet werden.


Offensichtlich sind weder Polizist noch Anwalt im mindesten mit dem Nutzlosgeschäft vertraut,
 sonst wüßten sie, dass es in drei Jahren bei hundertausenden Betroffener ganze  zwei Prozesse 
mit saftigen Ohrfeigen für die Nutzlosbetreiber  gegeben hat.

Bestell ihnen ein schönen Gruß, ihre Aussagen würden zwar im normalen Geschäftsleben 
zutreffen aber nicht in dieser Branche 

Gib ihn doch mal die Adresse dieser Seite,  damit sie sich mal ein bißchen auf den aktuellen 
Wissenstand bringen. 
Start: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Mondlichtfee (6 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



stele81 schrieb:


> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:quaengel: Hi Stele, ich finde siehe Zitat, gut, dass mir hier jemand den Rücken stärkt, siehe mein Beitrag zum Kommentar von Webwatcher, ich bekam den Rat von der Kripo sowie vom Anwalt, auf keinem Fall mit den mir zugesandten Zugangsdaten, bei Megadownloads einzuloggen, weil dieser Rechtsbereich, sehr wischi waschi sei, und je nach Laune des Richters, ggf. auch gegen einem selbst ausgelegt werden könnte, weil dies nämlich einer Zustimmung der Benutzung, ergo des Abos gleich käme. Natürlich bin ich auch keine Fachfrau, habe dies auch nie behauptet und freue mich auch wenn eine Fachfrau/Fachmann (Anwälte) hierzu vielleicht einmal die Rechtslage posten. Ich werde mich von denen auch nicht unterkriegen lassen, der Kripobeamte meinte, "aussitzen"!!! Des weiteren wurde mir allerdings auch gesagt, deshalb haben mich einige Vorpostings anderer Leute gewundert, dass die Kripo gegen Megadownloads ermittelt und die Staatsanwaltschaft da anscheinend auch die Finger mit im Spiel hat...deshalb kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen, dass diese Sache von der Polizei "eingestellt" werden sollte oder wurde, zumal zuviele Betroffene das gleiche Problem haben. Ich lebe im Raum Stuttgart, die Kripo sagte mir,dass sie auf Grund eines Artikels in der Esslinger Zeitung in Sachen Megadownloasds.net., Anrufe Betroffener aus ganz Deutschland erhalten und sich fast nciht mehr retten können.:-p


----------



## Tytus007 (6 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Mondlichtfee schrieb:


> :kick::kick:
> .....Falle einer Gerichtsverhandlung, je nach Laune des Richters auch gegen einem selbst verwendet werden. Soviel dazu, des weiteren bin ich der Meinung dass man NEUE Mitglieder nicht gleich so unhöflich anmachen muss! Schönen Abend Dir.



Du verbreitest auch nur Panik....
Seit 04.2007 gibt es hier die Thread über MDL.
Bis jetzt außer Drohbriefen ist NNX, NIX und wieder* NIX* passiert.
Es geht nur um Einschüchterung sonst nichts.
Die Firma geht nicht vor Gericht....kan ich mit Dir um 96 Euro zwei Mal wetten!

Wer das nicht kapiert, wenn sich *DAS* mindestens nicht einguckt und nachdenkt, dem ist nicht zu helfen.
Derr soll an MDL bezahlen und hat Ruhe...

Ich nix bezahlen, ich keine Angst und habe auch Ruhe...
Diese paar lechärliche Briefe in meinem Postkasten haben für mein Leben keine Bedeutung. (danke an Katzenjens!)

"Einkaufszentrum ist scheixxxxx"

Gruß,
Tytus


----------



## webwatcher (6 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Tytus007 schrieb:


> Seit 04.2007 gibt es hier die Thread über MDL.



Es gibt zwei Threads. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...nloads-net-probleme-rechnungen-mahnungen.html
der Hauptthread ( mit über einer  halben Million Aufrufen ) wurde geschlossen,
weil es im Grunde nichts Neues  mehr zu sagen gab 

 Das hier ist schon der Ableger 
Ansonsten stimme ich dir  voll zu ...


----------



## Mondlichtfee (6 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Tytus007 schrieb:


> Du verbreitest auch nur Panik....




":wall: Da ich in Sachen Medizin recht fit und auch studiert bin, kann ich Dir gerne irgendwann mal den Begriff Panik näher erklären, für zweimal 96 Euro!!
Ausser Webmaster und Dir dachte bislang niemand dass ich Panik verbreite, ich gab lediglich Infos weiter, die mir von Behörde und Anwaltschaft mitgeteilt wurden und dies habe ich auch so geschrieben...wer deswegen in Panikattacken verfällt, sollte dringenst "ärztliche" Hilfe aufsuchen. Auch ich fand die Artikel bzw. Beiträge von Katzenjens gut, doch, dies ist das Internet Leute, auch auf diesen werten Seiten, kann sich jeder Hillbilly einloggen und vorgeben alles zu wissen, Fachmann oder im sonstigen Überich zuhause zu sein. Deshalb vertraue ich NIEMANDEM, den ich nicht persönlich GUT kenne. Sorry für die harten Worte, aber manchmal muss man auch einstecken, wenn man austeilt!!!!!!!!!!!!:scherzkeks:


----------



## jupp11 (6 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Mondlichtfee schrieb:


> Deshalb vertraue ich NIEMANDEM, den ich nicht persönlich GUT kenne. :


Dann tu das aber warum verschwendest  du deine Zeit hier?


----------



## Tytus007 (6 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Mondlichtfee schrieb:


> ":wall: Da ich in Sachen Medizin recht fit und auch studiert bin, kann ich Dir gerne irgendwann mal den Begriff Panik näher erklären, für zweimal 96 Euro!!
> !!!!!!!!!!!:scherzkeks:



                KEINE PANIK AUF´M TITANIC !!!!:scherzkeks:


----------



## Mondlichtfee (6 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Es gibt zwei Threads.
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...nloads-net-probleme-rechnungen-mahnungen.html
> der Hauptthread ( mit über einer  halben Million Aufrufen ) wurde geschlossen,
> weil es im Grunde nichts Neues  mehr zu sagen gab
> ...




Hi Webwatcher, wie ich Dir schon mitteilte.. ich bin neu hier, und wenn es doch zu Megadownloads nichts mehr zu sagen gibt, und wenn ihr alle hier solche Übermenschen und Alleswisser seit, wieso habt ihr es dann noch nicht auf die Reihe gekriegt (Zitat "mit über einer halben Million Aufrufen") den Freunden mal das Handwerk zu legen... daraum geht es mir hier. Ich habe an die Idioten keinen Cent gezahlt und werde auch nichts zahlen aber mich kotzt es an, dass jeder kleine Ladendieb der nen Lutscher geklaut hat, 6 Monate zur Bewährung kriegt und diese Vollabzocker seit Jahren, Menschen belästigen...aber hier sind ja nur Experten am Start oder sehe ich das Falsch... wenn ja BITTE ERKLÄRUNG.... warum die noch EXISTIEREN?


----------



## Mondlichtfee (6 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Dann tu das aber warum verschwendest  du deine Zeit hier?


:scherzkeks: Wenn und wann ich  meine Zeit wo verschwende, ist wiederum meine Angelegenheit... ich dachte hier auf Gleichgesinnte zu treffen ggf. mich an eine Klage gegen Megadownloadsnet. ergo Validea GmbH anzuschliessen, die im übrigen zumindest im Briefkopf, eine deutsche Adresse stehen haben, ergo auch in D strafverfolgbar sein dürften!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## technofreak (6 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Wir sind hier weder Polizei noch Staatsanwaltschaft. 

Benimm dich gefälligst.


----------



## Wembley (6 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Mondlichtfee schrieb:


> Hi Webwatcher, wie ich Dir schon mitteilte.. ich bin neu hier, und wenn es doch zu Megadownloads nichts mehr zu sagen gibt, und wenn ihr alle hier solche Übermenschen und Alleswisser seit, wieso habt ihr es dann noch nicht auf die Reihe gekriegt (Zitat "mit über einer halben Million Aufrufen") den Freunden mal das Handwerk zu legen... daraum geht es mir hier.


Also jetzt mal runter vom Gas. Niemand bezeichnet sich hier als Übermensch oder Alleswisser. Allerdings haben wir jetzt schon eine dreijährige Erfahrung, was diese Dinge angeht. Noch dazu gibt es hier Juristen, die sich grad auf diesem Gebiet gut auskennen. 

Wie stellst du dir das im übrigen vor, dass es in unserer Macht stünde, denen das Handwerk zu legen. Wir sind hier nicht die Judikative oder Exekutive Deutschlands. Auch nicht die Österreichs (wo die Burschen herkommen) oder gar der Vereinigten Arabischen Emirate (wo deren Firmensitz ist).

Tatsache ist: Zivilrechtlich (ist es ein Vertrag oder nicht) ist ein reingefallener User in einer verdammt guten Position. Strafrechtlich schaut das ganze schon anders aus. Es ist nämlich nicht so einfach, jemanden strafrechtlich zu belangen, sofern man ihm die dahinterliegende Absicht nicht nachweisen kann. Ich bin ja zwar auch der Meinung, dass man solchen Burschen strafrechtlich was anhaben können müsste, aber manche Staatsanwälte sehen das offenbar anders. Wobei es grad hier schwierig ist: Du weißt ja, die Firma hat ihren Sitz in Dubai. Da fängst schon mal das große Problem an........


----------



## Verlierer100 (6 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Wembley schrieb:


> Du weißt ja, die Firma hat ihren Sitz in Dubai. Da fängst schon mal das große Problem an........


Mir wurde bei der Polizei Gesagt, solange ich nicht bezahle gilt es liegt keine Strafbare Handlung seitens MDL vor da ich nicht geschädigt wurde.
Anders sieht es aus wenn bezahlt wurde, dann wären nach Deutschen Recht die Chancen recht hoch, wenn sich diese Firma den im Europäischen Raum befinden würde und nicht *in Dubai !
*


----------



## Captain Picard (6 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Verlierer100 schrieb:


> wenn sich diese Firma den im Europäischen Raum befinden würde und nicht in Dubai !


Wie immer im Leben hat alles zwei Seiten. Zwar ist es kaum möglich den Nutzlosleuten  an die Karre zu fahren. Umgekehrt sind  sie  aber dadurch auch völlig machtlos. Außer dümmlichen, hohlen und leeren 
Drohungen ist nichts  drin.

Leider lassen sich viele dadurch einschüchtern, so dass sich das Geschäft weiter lohnt.


----------



## Cola (6 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo zusammen,

heute hatte es mich auch erwischt habe einen Brief bekommen - wollte eigentlich nur mal kurz danke fürs Forum sagen, ich denke ich kann heute gut schlafen und warte auf die nächsten Briefe !

Danke an alle User in diesem Forum :-p

cu


----------



## stele81 (6 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Mondlichtfee schrieb:


> :quaengel: Hi Stele, ich finde siehe Zitat, gut, dass mir hier jemand den Rücken stärkt...........:-p




Hi Mondlichtfee,

man muss sich doch hier nicht in die Haare kriegen. Sei besser als die anderen und steige nichts darauf ein.

Ich kann die Leute ja ein bisschen verstehen. Die lesen hier von Früh bis Spät nur Postings über MegaDL.net und haben langsam die Nase voll davon.

Und Vorsicht vor solchen Seiten.

Schönen Abend noch

Stefanrax:


----------



## Tytus007 (6 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Mondlichtfee schrieb:


> :scherzkeks: Wenn und wann ich  meine Zeit wo verschwende, ist wiederum meine Angelegenheit... ich dachte hier auf Gleichgesinnte zu treffen ggf. mich an eine Klage gegen Megadownloadsnet. ergo Validea GmbH anzuschliessen, die im übrigen zumindest im Briefkopf, eine deutsche Adresse stehen haben, ergo auch in D strafverfolgbar sein dürften!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Deine "!" Taste klemmt...


----------



## Immo (6 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Tytus007 schrieb:


> Deine "!" Taste klemmt...



jau   

PS: da klemmt noch mehr


----------



## anjali-naina (6 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Also ich habe auf euren Rat gehört und meine Passwörtergeändert.
*Dankeschön*

Mal so nebenbei....ist EWIG her....aber auf eine andere Art abgezogt...da waren es "Kostenlose" Geschenke...mein damaliger Freund sollte dann die Ware persönlich nach Dubai bringen *lach*...wir haben nicht reagiert und nach einiger langer Zeit kam auch nix mehr von denen...ich glaube man sollte sich keinen Kopf machen...klar wäre es besser diese Betrüger vom Markt zuholen,ABER das ist die Sache von der Staatsanwaltschaft und nicht wir...ich glaube die Staatsanwaltschaft bekommt durch sone tollen Foren-wie hier- mit wie viel geschädigt sind....auch diese Betrüger werden sie irgendwann schnappen...

Also....in der Ruhe liegt die Kraft...oder auch WUUUUUUUUUZAAAAAAAA


----------



## _Alucard_ (7 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Nachdem ich ja mal an das Sat1 AKTE Team geschrieben hatte, hier die Antwort:



> "Sehr geehrter Herr _Alucard_, :-D
> 
> wir bedanken uns für Ihre Zuschrift und das Interesse an unserer Sendung AKTE. Anhand aller Zuschriften, Rechnungen und Mahnungen unserer Zuschauer, konnten wir die Vorgehensweise von einigen dieser Unternehmen
> 
> ...



... das dazu! Also alles aussitzen, sich nicht ärgern, und aufgrund der unendlichen Weite des www (deswegen ja auch diese Abkürzung) und leider auch der "Standorte" von MDL / BlueByte / Validea werden sie (also die Böhsen) wohl nach deutschen Recht nicht belangt werden können, denn sie nutzen "lediglich" die Unwissenheit der Aufgeschreckten aus ...

Sollte es abba eine Möglichkeit geben, ihnen (den Böhsen) eine auszuwischen bin ich mit dabei ... allerdings sehe ich da - persönlich - etwas schwarz, denn sie bewegen sich geschickt in einem Graubereich des Internets, für den es kaum handfeste § gibt ...

In diesem Sinn ... ich warte auf mein 2tes Inkassoschreiben *hehe*


----------



## Juergen85 (7 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

soweit sind ja die Themen durchgekaut.zwei Frage hätte ich aber noch.

1. Ich habe auch dort wohl unwissentlich abgeschlossen und alle mails von mega-downloads.net ignoriert...dann kam irgendwann die Mahnung per Post und nun hab ich von der Inkassogesellschaft "Collector" ein Inkassoauftrag bekommen.....

sind Inkassoaufträge wie Mahnungen zu handhaben und einfach zu ignorieren....das hat ja noch nichts mit einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid zu tun oder?

2. Dann habe ich noch eine Frage: ganz unten als letztes steht ein komischer Satz: 

"Wir beabsichtigen, die Angelegenheit in einer ausgleichenden Form zu erledigen und sind zu vertrebaren Rücksichtnahmen bereit. Sollten sie zum oben genannten Termin allerdings nicht reagiert haben, gehen wir davon aus, dass die Forderung unbestritten ist und werden weitere Schritte einleiten."

Heißt das jetzt ich MUSS etwas schriftlich unternehmen.......habe letzte woche in Stern TV eine 100jährige gesehen die das auch einfach ignoriert hatte und dann tatsächlich zahlen musste, da kein Einspruch ihrerseits kam!


----------



## webwatcher (7 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Juergen85 schrieb:


> sind Inkassoaufträge wie Mahnungen zu handhaben


ja 


Juergen85 schrieb:


> das hat ja noch nichts mit einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid zu tun oder?


nein


Juergen85 schrieb:


> Heißt das jetzt ich MUSS etwas schriftlich unternehmen......


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


Juergen85 schrieb:


> .habe letzte woche in Stern TV eine 100jährige gesehen die das auch einfach ignoriert hatte und dann tatsächlich zahlen musste, da kein Einspruch ihrerseits kam!


Ohne  genaueres darüber  zu wissen, kann man nichts  dazu sagen
glaube  aber nicht, dass es um Nutzlosseiten  ging ....


----------



## Nicko1998 (7 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Ohne  genaueres darüber  zu wissen, kann man nichts  dazu sagen - glaube  aber nicht, dass es um Nutzlosseiten  ging ....


Es ging um die angebliche Lieferung von Schönheitspillen, eine Rechnung aus dem Jahr 2005 und UGV-Inkasso.

Bei Antispam gibts weitere Informationen:
Juwelier von Bern - Antispam e.V.

Auch die ARD berichtete über diese Masche:
DasErste.de - Plusminus - Inkasso-Büros (18.12.2007)

Wenn Betroffene den Mahnbescheid und auch den Vollstreckungsbescheid für Werbung halten und entsorgen, wie in dem Stern-TV-Fall die 100-jährige, muss man sich nicht über die Folgen wundern.


----------



## Mondlichtfee (7 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Guten Abend zusammen, ich wollte nur kurz posten, dass ich heute von der hiesigen Staatsanwaltschaft einen Anruf bekommen haben, bezüglich MDLN, wurde gebeten die an mich geschickten E-Mail Rechnungen wie auch die Postrechnung an die Staatsanwaltschaft schicken, was ich gemacht habe. Ich werde weiter meine Augen offen halten und bin weiterhin sehr interessiert, wenn hier irgend jemand, irgend wann mal eine Kollektivklage gegen die Jungs dieser netten Firma anstrebt, ich würde mich natürlich der Klage sofort anschliessen. Ich wünsche ein schönes Wochenende.:steinigung:


----------



## webwatcher (7 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Mondlichtfee schrieb:


> bin weiterhin sehr interessiert, wenn hier irgend jemand, irgend wann mal eine Kollektivklage gegen die Jungs dieser netten Firma anstrebt,


[Verbraucherrechte]

Falls damit Sammelklage gemeint sein sollte, gibt es diese  nicht in Deutschland 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/27882-sammelklage.html


----------



## Tytus007 (7 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Mondlichtfee schrieb:


> Guten Abend zusammen, ich wollte nur kurz posten, dass ich heute von der hiesigen Staatsanwaltschaft einen Anruf bekommen haben, bezüglich MDLN, wurde gebeten die an mich geschickten E-Mail Rechnungen wie auch die Postrechnung an die Staatsanwaltschaft schicken, was ich gemacht habe.....:



Guten Abend...
ich wusste nicht, dass Staatsanwaltschaft solche Sachen telefonisch abwickelt.... sehr interessant:roll::-?


----------



## Verlierer100 (7 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Tytus007 schrieb:


> ich wusste nicht, dass Staatsanwaltschaft solche Sachen telefonisch abwickelt.... sehr interessant:roll::-?



Es ist in einzelnen Kollegialen Fällen möglich. Sollte aber nicht geschehen um den Ausgang eines Verfahrens, nicht zu gefährden ( Verfahrensfehler ).


----------



## Mondlichtfee (7 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



webwatcher schrieb:


> [Verbraucherrechte]
> 
> Falls damit Sammelklage gemeint sein sollte, gibt es diese  nicht in Deutschland
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/27882-sammelklage.html





> _“Die gerichtliche Einziehung fremder und zu Einziehungszwecken abgetretener Forderungen von Verbrauchern durch Verbraucherzentralen oder -verbände ist gemäß Art. 1 § 3 Nr. 8 RBerG im Interesse des Verbraucherschutzes erforderlich, wenn die Einschaltung einer Verbraucherorganisation einem kollektiven Verbraucherinteresse dient und eine effektivere Verfolgung dieses Interesses ermöglicht als eine Individualklage. Dies kann insbesondere der Fall sein, wenn Umstände vorliegen, die den einzelnen Verbraucher von einer Individualklage abhalten können, wie etwa eine geringe Anspruchshöhe, unverhältnismäßig hohe Prozesskosten, ein besonderes Prozessrisiko oder erhebliche praktische Schwierigkeiten, den Anspruch durchzusetzen. Diese können sich z.B. aus der Person des Prozessgegners oder im Hinblick auf die Beschaffung der erforderlichen Informationen und Beweismittel ergeben.”_


 :wall:
Danke für den Hinweis in der Tat habe ich 15 Jahre lang in den USA gelebt..aber siehe oben, war mein Beitrag eher darauf gemünzt, Infos einer solch genannten Möglichkeit mit in Anspruch zu nehmen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mondlichtfee (7 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Tytus007 schrieb:


> Guten Abend...
> ich wusste nicht, dass Staatsanwaltschaft solche Sachen telefonisch abwickelt.... sehr interessant:roll::-?


:kick:Warum geht es Dir eigentlich gegen den Strich, dass ich tue, was ich für mich persönlich tuen möchte, damit Firmen wie diesen das Handwerk gelegt wird. Da die Kripo meine Infos an die Staatsanwaltschaft weitergeleitet hat, die durch die Anzeigen im Kreis Esslingen bei Stuttgart bereits ermittelt sammeln die dort natürlich alles was diesen zur Verfügung gestellt wird, von Menschen die abgezockt werden von der gleichen tollen Firma, freu Dich einfach wenn es Dich nicht getroffen hat und gebe WISSEN weiter...nicht Deine Vermutungen, Spekulationen oder Antipathien gegen andere User!!


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

@Mondlichtfee: Alles und jeden kritisch zu hinterfragen ist einer der Standards hier, der dieses Forum zu dem gemacht hat, was es ist: Eine seriöse Informationsquelle. 
Das ist niemals persönlich gemeint. Berichte, was zu berichten ist und man wird Dir interessiert und wohlwollend zuhören!


----------



## Captain Picard (8 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Mondlichtfee schrieb:


> ..aber siehe oben, war mein Beitrag eher darauf gemünzt, Infos einer solch genannten Möglichkeit mit in Anspruch zu nehmen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/27882-sammelklage.html#post174506
Solange keine  VZ eine  Sammelklage   führt, gibt es auch nichts anzuschliessen.

Die Erfolgschancen gegen dieses Gestrüpp von  Tarn und-pseudoadressen dürften ohnehin
 sehr klein sein.

Die  Grundsatzregel des Zivilrechts "Der Gegner muß in den Zugzwang gebracht werden" 
ist einerseits von Vorteil für denjenigen, der nicht zahlt und anderseits von Nachteil für den,
 der sich zur Zahlung hat verleiten lassen.

Solange man nicht zahlt, stehen die Knaben  machtlos da, was sie genau wissen, da sie die
 gesamte Palette  des hohlen Drohkasperletheaters einsetzen. Hat man aber aus Furcht oder 
Unwissenheit gezahlt, ist es nahezu unmöglich das gezahlte  Geld wiederzubekommen.


----------



## Chewy (8 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo an alle Mega.downloads.net geschädigten. 

Hab jetzt schon ziemlich viel über das Thema gelesen weil ich auch ein betroffener bin. Hab heute meine erste Mahnung bekommen von VALIDEA GmbH. Da soll ich 100,50 Euro hin überweisen. Die können mich mal.
Es begann so: gooogle Suche nach Firefox wurde umgeleitet auf Mega.downloads.net , sollte mich um die Datei zu erhalten anmelden. Hab ich gemacht. Hab dann allerdings das Programm gar nicht erhalten und hab dann die Seite geschlossen. Einpaar Wochen später kam die erste Rechnungs Email. Leider hab ich die Wiederrufung verpennt weil ich zu dem Zeitpunkt im Urlaub war. Hab dann den Brief von der Verbraucherzentrale per Einschreiben verschickt. Darauf bekam ich Antwort das der Vertrag gültig sei und ich mich an Datum??? mit der IP Adresse??? und meiner Email Adresse angemeldet habe. Aber wo zum Teufel stand da was von kostenpflichtig!!! Jetzt hab ich in Foren gelesen ich soll bloß nichtzahlen.Was ich auch net vorhab. Nur wie soll ich weiter vorgehen? Gar nichts machen und nicht beachten oder soll ich der Mahnung antworten? Bitte schreibt mir wenn ihr Tipps oder Erfahrungen habt wie ich weiter vorgehen soll.

DANKE im vorraus


----------



## wahlhesse (8 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Wir hatten hier schon lange nicht mehr unseren "Universal-Hilfe-Text" mit den Links ...

1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

Zur Frage ob eine Zahlung  das Abo automatisch verlängert
Bei Abo: Einmal bezahlt, immer bezahlen?

Ob man mit diesen "Anbietern" Kontakt aufnehmen soll?
Brieffreundschaft oder nicht - Wie reagieren auf Rechnung und Mahnung?

Und wer minderjährig ist, soll nix auf eigene Faust machen, 
stattdessen den Eltern die Links zeigen.

Nach Sichtung der Links sollten alle Fragen und vor allem Angst vor den "Anbietern" erledigt sein.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Mondlichtfee (8 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Chewy schrieb:


> Hallo an alle Mega.downloads.net geschädigten.
> 
> Hab jetzt schon ziemlich viel über das Thema gelesen weil ich auch ein betroffener bin. Hab heute meine erste Mahnung bekommen von VALIDEA GmbH. Da soll ich 100,50 Euro hin überweisen.



Hallo Chewy,
habe genau die gleiche Mahnung trotz sofort eingelegten Widerspruchs erhalten, habe mir hier genau durchgelesen was in den vielzähligen Artikeln beschrieben wird und empfehle auch Dir, Dich zu belesen, Wahlhesse hat Dir ja einige Links geschickt.[ edit]  Ich habe weiter eine Kopie des Manhnschreibens, wie Ausdrucke meiner Mails an die Staatsanwaltschaft die in meiner Gegend wegen massenhafter Anzeigen, involviert ist, weitergeleitet. Wünsche weiterhin ebenfalls viel Erfolg im Aussitzen dieser bescheidenen Angelegenheit. Auch ich wurde über Firefox Download zu Megadownloadsnet umgeleitet, aber egal, das ging ja vielen Leuten ähnlich, auch wenn es andere Programme waren. Lies die ganzen Hyperlinks mal durch und auch Du wirst ins Staunen kommen.
Bis denne, Fee:handreib:


----------



## Monte Christo (9 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Schönen Sonntag,

falls es euch langweilig ist, dann habe ich was für euch!

Versucht mal über das Telefonbuch bzw. Gelbe Seiten in Österreich eine V...ea GmbH zu finden. Die müssten ja als eingetragenes Inkassoinstitut voll bekannt sein!
Viel Spaß noch!

Ich finde hier gehören sowieso mal Fotos von Col...or, Blue B... F...(beim nächsten Urlaub!) veröffentlicht


----------



## Zero7 (9 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo zusammen, meine Freundin gehört seit neuestem jetzt auch zu den Opfern von Mega-Downloads. 

Dazu zu sagen ist, dass meine Freundin sich wahrscheinlich wirklich dort angemeldet hat und sich dort auch ICQ runtergeladen hat.

Es wäre wirklich sehr nett wenn mir jemand sagen könnte wie wir reagieren sollen, oder ob es wirklich, auch in diesem Fall, ratsam ist überhaupt nichts zu machen bis ein Mahnbescheid kommt, falls ein solcher kommen sollte.
Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus für eure Hilfe

Zu der Geschichte:

1. Erhalt einer Rechnung per Email über 100,50 € auf die wir nicht reagiert haben.

2. Nächster Schritt der netten Menschen von Mega-Downloads war es uns eine Mahnung per Post über den gleichen Betrag zukommen zu lassen. Auf diese Rechnung haben wir dann mit einem Widerruf reagiert.

3. Nächster Schritt war dann Post vom Inkassobüro, hier stieg dann die Rechnung auf 152,12 €

4. Erst danach kam dann noch eine Email mit folgendem Inhalt



> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> Wir haben Sie bereits bei der Anmeldemaske neben dem Eingabefeld über die Kostenpflicht des Abonnements und auch über das Widerrufsrecht informiert. Weiters haben Sie unsere AGB durchgelesen und auch akzeptiert, somit wurden Sie über die Vertragsbedingungen bestens in Kenntnis gesetzt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wembley (9 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Drei Postings über deinem (Posting von wahlhesse) stehen eigentlich die wichtigen Infos (mit Links): 

Das wären also:
1) Alles wichtige dazu geschrieben hier: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...chnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkassobrief.html

2) Anschauen kann man das auch:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

3) Zur Frage ob bzw. wie man reagieren kann und soll:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

That's it.

Nach der Lektüre dessen werdet ihr sicher ruhiger werden.


----------



## gentifromhere (10 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

ich lese nun schon seit Monaten in diesem Forum und anderen Internetseiten mit,die sich mit diesem [...] von MD beschäftigen.
Ich bin wohl im August über google beim Herunterladen von Mozilla Firefox in die MD Falle getappt.
Kurz und gut:
Hatte diese Woche Post von collector berkommen, genau der selbe Text wie man ihn in verschiedenen Internetforen so findet.
Geforderter Betrag: 152,01 Euro.
Das interessante, die haben jetzt nicht meht die SEG Bank wie vorher gepostet wurde, sondern folgende Bankverbindung angegeben:

Commerzbank Gütersloh Nr: [....] / BLZ: 478 400 65

Also hat das Erfolg, wenn sich mehrere Leute an die betroffene Bank wenden, um Konto sperren zu lassen.

Ich kann euch nur alle auffordern auch zur Polizei zu gehen, so wie ich es tat, denn je mehr Beschwerden bei der Staatsanwaltschaft landen, desto eher werden die auch mal tätig um zumindest mal gegen collector die ja in Deutschland sitzen bzw. das 21 jährige vorsitzende [...] der Validea Gmbh vorzugehen.

Eher gebe ich mir die Kugel als dem 21 jährigen vorsitzenden [...] von der Validea Gmbh bzw. dem arabischen Scheich in den Emiraten auch nur einen cent zu überweisen.

_[Diverse Ausdrücke entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Mondlichtfee (10 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



gentifromhere schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Lieben,
> 
> 
> Also hat das Erfolg, wenn sich mehrere Leute an die betroffene Bank wenden, um Konto sperren zu lassen.



Hallo, 
ich meine Dir sagen zu können, dass Du oder Ich auch eine Gruppe von Menschen, kein Konto sperren lassen können, dass nicht uns gehört... das kannst Du getrost vergessen. Lies Dir hier alle Links durch...und tue das gleiche wie alle anderen Betroffenen....AUSSITZEN....Anzeige zu erstatten ist sicher nicht verkehrt, aber von allem was ich hier so lese, scheint es bislang nicht viel gebracht zu haben, dass viele Betroffene Anzeige erstattet hatten.
Liebe Grüße,
MFee:magic:


----------



## Mondlichtfee (10 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

An Gentifromhere:

Irgendwie klappt das mit dem Zitieren nicht so wie es das soll. Der vorangegangene Beitrag zitiert einen Satz aus deinem Posting. Sorry dass dies so ein wenig unübersichtlich ist, aber ich hoffe Dir ein wenig geholfen zu haben, in Sachen, Konto sperren lassen.
Liebe Grüße, MFee


----------



## sascha (11 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Sat 1 Akte 08 hat heute über die Abzocke von mega-downloads.net berichtet. Neues war leider kaum zu erfahren: 

* Der mutmaßliche Drahtzieher der Abzocke, ein 24-Jähriger, ließ sich von seiner Mama verleugnen. Das ist ein bekanntes Schema bei Internet-Abzockern: Die jungen Täter kassieren - und die Eltern fallen aus allen Wolken, wenn plötzlich Kamerateams vor der Tür stehen

* Die Briefkästen der "Firma" quollen über von ungelesenen Briefen: Offensichtlich meinen immer noch Leute, sie müssten dem Bürschchen Briefe schicken. Wir raten generell von Brieffreundschaften mit dubiosen Firmen ab.

* In den letzten Monaten hat der Abzocker offenbar über eine Million Rechnungen zu je 96 Euro verschickt. Nachdem Schätzungen zufolge jeder Zehnte bezahlt, hat der Abzocker inzwischen 9,6 Millionen Euro verdient - für null Arbeit und auf Kosten unwissender, naiver oder verängstigter Verbraucher. Dabei ist es bekanntlich so, dass Abzocker niemals vor Gericht ziehen. Und wenn, fallen sie heftig auf die Nase. 

* Der Akte-Reporter empfahl im Namen der Kripo, die fragwürdigen Rechnungen nicht zu bezahlen.

Das tun wir schon lange. 

*Alles Wissenswerte zum Themas mega-downloads.net auch hier:*

http://www.computerbetrug.de/nachri...ds-net-anmeldung-soll-192-euro-kosten-080324/

http://www.computerbetrug.de/nachri...nloads-net-polizei-warnt-vor-bezahlung-081016

http://www.computerbetrug.de/abzock...o-kostenfallen-im-internet-fuer-eilige-leser/


----------



## webwatcher (11 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



sascha schrieb:


> Nachdem Schätzungen zufolge jeder Zehnte bezahlt, hat der Abzocker inzwischen 9,6 Millionen Euro *verdien*t



*Verdient* hat er es nicht, bekommen aus den Taschen verängstigter  unwissender Verbraucher


----------



## Captain Picard (12 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Internet-Falle Gratisprogramme: Wie Sie beim Herunterladen abkassiert werden


> 11.11.2008 22:20
> Hunderte AKTE-Zuschauer sind empört und haben ihrem Unmut freien Lauf gelassen. Per Post und Mail schreiben sie uns von den Abzock- und Betrugsmethoden einer dubiosen Organisation. Auf der Seite des zwielichtigen Anbieters werden beliebte Programme angeboten - ganz legal und gratis zum Downloaden. Doch wo nicht einmal die Hersteller eine Vergütung verlangen, verschickt dieses Unternehmen Rechnungen in Höhe von rund 96,- €. Wer steckt hinter den Internetseiten? Auch in der Redaktion der Computerbild ist der Ärger um das Download-Portal ein großes Thema. Dort quillt das Forum von Berichten Geschädigter förmlich über.





sascha schrieb:


> Sat 1 Akte 08 hat heute über die Abzocke von mega-downloads.net berichtet. Neues war leider kaum zu erfahren:


----------



## fehann (12 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo Ihr Lieben,
auch ich bin Opfer diese "Vereines"! Mir war der Laden bis zum Erhalt der ersten Rchnung völlig unbekannt.
Ich bin Opfer geworden durch die Masche, die schon im "augsblog.de" beschrieben worden ist. Über "chip.de" wollte ich ein kostenloses Programm downloaden und bin dann irgendwie in die Fänge dieser Gangster geraten.
Bis heute habe ich zwei Mails (Rechnung+Mahnund) und eine schriftliche "Letzte Mahnung vor Übergabe an das Inkassobüro" erhalten. Das lässt mich völlig unbeeindruckt, weil ich hier im Forum genug Infos erhalten habe, die mich gegen diese [......] schützen!
Vielen Dank dafür:wave:
Liebe Grüße
fehann


----------



## Cola (12 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hat gestern einer den Bericht bei Akte 08 bei sat 1 gesehen bzw für YouTube aufgezeichnet, habe leider nur den Rest gesehen !?


----------



## meckes (12 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Ich habe die Schergen auch schon seit März am Bein. Die sind echt lästiger wie Schmeißfliegen. Inzwischen sind 2 Rechnungen/Mahnungen per Mail eingegangen, eine Mahnung von Validea und 4 Inkassoschreiben von Collector per Post gekommen. Die sehen trotzdem keinen Cent von mir. Bin mal gespannt wie lange die noch durchhalten.

Interessant ist, dass die jetzt wohl einen Briefkasten in Deutschland haben:

Service und Support:
Blue Byte FZE
Postfach 62 53
49095 Osnabrück
Deutschland

Ist zwar nur ein (wahrscheinlich überquillender) Briefkasten, aber vieleicht kann man die jetzt gerichtlich besser belangen.

Gruß
meckes


----------



## Mondlichtfee (12 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



fehann schrieb:


> Über "chip.de" wollte ich ein kostenloses Programm downloaden und bin dann irgendwie in die Fänge dieser Gangster geraten.
> Bis heute habe ich zwei Mails (Rechnung+Mahnund) und eine schriftliche "Letzte Mahnung vor Übergabe an das Inkassobüro" erhalten.
> fehann




Hallo fehann,
mir ist es genauso gegangen wie Dir, man meint man geht über eine seriöse Seite, wie Chip auch ist, lädt ein kostenfreies Programm runter und schwups hat man ein Abo. Auch ich habe genau das gleiche wie Du oben geschrieben hast erhalten. Ich habe eine Frage, manche Leute berichten, dass sie gleich ein 2 Jahres Abo "abgeschlossen" hätten. Auf meiner Rechnung ist nur von einem 1jährigen Abo die Rede, bei Dir auch?? Vielen Dank für die Antwort. Ich fand es im übrigen sehr toll, dass Akte 08 das Thema aufgegriffen hat, vor allem interessant war auch, dass die Firma in Wien irgendwie gar nicht existent ist. Hoffe von Dir zu hören, liebe Grüße, Elke:-p


----------



## gentifromhere (12 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Youtube Aufzeichnung zu Akte 08 und Mega-Downloads.net:

[......]


----------



## Monte Christo (12 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Dieses Bürschlein holen wir uns!
Erstattet bitte alle Strafanzeige gegen den Geschäftsführer der V.....dea GmbH wegen Internetbetruges. Jetzt haben wir die Chance, dem Spuk ein Ende zu setzen.
Ich habe es schon getan!

Schönen Abend noch!


----------



## ~Leen~ (12 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hi,
ich hatte das selbe Problem und echt Angst, dass nach der 2. Mahnung und meinem 3. Widerspruch noch die nächste Mahnung kommt, weil die mir auch mit meiner IP-Adresse gedroht haben und meinten, dass die den Vertragsabschluss hätten überprüfuen lassen und alles rechtskräftig sei. Aber nach der 2. Mahnung kam dann nichts mehr und das seit 3 Monaten. Ich hoffe das bleibt auch so. Also keine Panik! Auch wenn dir das jeder sagt, aber alle haben recht. Da passiert wirklich nix.


----------



## Reducal (12 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Monte Christo schrieb:


> Jetzt haben wir die Chance, dem Spuk ein Ende zu setzen.


Das einzig Ende, dass ich hier erkennen kann, wird die Einstellungsverfügung deiner Anzeige sein. Insbesondere, wenn du in Deutschland wohnst, hat die Strafanzeige keine Aussicht auf Erfolg, da die österreichischen Behörden in dieser Sache zuständig sind - die jedoch haben bislang keine strafbare Handlung der Beteiligten erkannt.


----------



## fehann (12 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo Mondlichtfee,

ich habe eine Rechnung über 96,- € erhalten. Inzwischen sind noch 4,50 € Mahnspesesn hinzugekommen. Es handelt sich also um die 1 Jahres Version dieser Abzocke.
Interessant düfte auch sein, dass ich die Rechnung über das angebliche ABO auf den Tag genau *3 Wochen* nach dem "Vertragsabschluß" erhalten habe. Von dem gesetzlichen 2 wöchigen Widerspruchsrecht hat dieser Verein offensichtlich auch noch nichts gehört. Aber was solls..... 
Den Akte 08 Bericht habe ich auch gesehen. Wirklich neue Erkenntnisse gab es ja nicht, aber der überquellende Briefkasten hat mich in meinem Entschluss bestärkt, mich in keinster Weise schriftlich mit diesem Verein auseinander zu setzen.
Liebe Grüße
fehann:wave:


----------



## Mondlichtfee (12 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Reducal schrieb:


> ... hat die Strafanzeige keine Aussicht auf Erfolg, da die österreichischen Behörden in dieser Sache zuständig sind - die jedoch haben bislang keine strafbare Handlung der Beteiligten erkannt.



Guten Abend Reducal, darf ich fragen, woher Du die Information hast, dass die österreichischen Behörden, keinerlei strafbare Handlung der Beteiligten erkannt hat??? Ich würde dies gerne selbst nachlesen... Danke im Voraus für eine Antwort... Grüße:doggy:


----------



## Captain Picard (12 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



fehann schrieb:


> aber der überquellende Briefkasten hat mich in meinem Entschluss bestärkt, mich in keinster Weise schriftlich mit diesem Verein auseinander zu setzen.


Dieser Thread ist der Nachfolger des eigentlichen Hauptthreads 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...nloads-net-probleme-rechnungen-mahnungen.html
der am 25.*04.2007* beginnt. Seit diesem Zeitpunkt hat dieser Laden außer 
belästigenden  Mahn- und Drohmüll in verschiedenen   Formen nichts weiter unternommen. 
Es ist höchst unwahrscheinlich, dass  sich in Zukunft  irgendetwas daran ändert.


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Mondlichtfee schrieb:


> Ich würde dies gerne selbst nachlesen...


Frag doch mal die Verbraucherschützer in Österreich... Da gibt es das aber nur zu hören, nicht zu lesen (jedenfalls soweit ich weiß)


----------



## Jens Meyer (13 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo

Ich selbst werde auch von Validea genervt.Und habe auf einer anderen Internetseite diesen interessanten Video-clip gefunden.
Alle geschädigten sollten sich ihn unbedingt mal ansehen.

[ Link gelöscht ]

Und hier ist die Seite von einem Validea geschädigten der seit April belästigt wird mit Zahlungsaufforderungen und Inkasso,und bisher nichts weiter passiert  außer weiteren Mahnschreiben.

Weiterer Brief von Mega-Downloads  Rudis Blog

Man kann beruhigt alle schreiben von Validea zu den Akten legen,und nicht zahlen.Man sollte nur auf ein gerichtliches Schreiben achten. 

Gruß Jens


----------



## waldmaenchen (13 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Grüßt Euch,

auch ich geselle mich nun zum Kreis der von Mega-Downloads auserwählten. Bisher habe ich hier nur mitgelesen, aber ich denke, dass es hilft, so viele beruhigende Fälle wie möglich zu sammeln.

Bei mir steckt noch alles in den Anfängen:
- Angeblich habe ich mich vor sechs Wochen registriert. Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass ich tatsächlich über ein google-Ad zum Flashplayer gekommen bin. 
- Entweder habe ich den Preishinweis nicht gesehen oder ich bin über meinen Proxy auf die Seite gegangen, der Grafiken aus Effizienzgründen blockiert. Der Text ist ja regelmäßig in einer Grafik.
- Ich habe falsche Daten eingegeben, da ich bei solchen Seiten oft das Gefühl habe, einem Gauner auf den Leim gehen zu können. Für den Download einer Freeware würde ich eh nicht meine privaten Daten rausrücken.
- Meine IP haben sie, aber der ISP rückt sie wirklich nur auf richterliche Anordnung raus, das habe ich mir bestätigen lassen.
- Vor einer Woche kam nun die erste Mahnung über 96€, die mir eine Frist von 10 Tagen einräumt. Anfang nächster Woche dürfte dann die zweite Mahnung kommen.
- Ich habe bislang keine Reaktion gezeigt und mir wurde vom Verbraucherschutz auch davon abgeraten. Außerdem würde ich mit einem eingeschriebenen Widerruf ja meine Identität preisgeben. 

Ich werde nun bei neuen Ereignissen regelmäßig meine Chronologie erweitern und hoffe, dass das manch geneigten Forumsbesucher beruhigen kann. 

So, habe die Ehre :-p


----------



## yvonne65 (14 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo,

als Betroffene, die brav die ganzen Threads zum Thema gelesen hat:-D,
eine kurze Info von mir:

aktuelle Bankverbindung von Collector GmbH ist Volksbank Oelde
laut dem uns zugegangenen Schreiben vom 10.11.

Habe der Bank ne email zukommen lassen, in der ich sie darauf hinweise, daß sie im Zuge einer Anzeige ebenfalls nach § 262 StgB (Geldwäsche) angezeigt werden.

Bin mal auf die Reaktion gespannt.

viele Grüße
Yvonne65


----------



## Reducal (14 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



yvonne65 schrieb:


> ...daß sie im Zuge einer Anzeige ebenfalls nach § 262 StgB (Geldwäsche) angezeigt werden.


Meinst du die Postbank? Aber egal, sonderlich sinnvoll ist dieser Vorstoß nicht.


----------



## Captain Picard (14 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Reducal schrieb:


> Aber egal, sonderlich sinnvoll ist dieser Vorstoß nicht.


von nicht sinnvoll würde ich nicht sprechen, eher von nicht erfolgversprechend


----------



## yvonne65 (14 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

@reducal

wenn ich Postbank gemeint hätte, hätte ich nicht Volksbank geschrieben.

Gruß
Yvoone


----------



## Mondlichtfee (15 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



yvonne65 schrieb:


> wenn ich Postbank gemeint hätte, hätte ich nicht Volksbank geschrieben.



Guten Abend Yvonne, finde interessant zu lesen, dass nun Megadownloads auch Konten bei der Volksbank hat, so wie Du berichtest, allerdings muss ich sagen, dass ich bislang nur Korrespondenz erhalten habe, in welcher ein Konto bei der Postbank benannt wird. Schönen Abend noch... freu mich immer wieder neue Postings zu lesen...Liebe Grüße, Elke:unbekannt:


----------



## Reducal (15 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

...halten wir doch mal wieder fest: 


Oberbank
Dresdner Bank
Postbank
Volksbank
Die Wiener Karawanserei zieht etwa im 2-Monatsrhythmus weiter. @Yvonne, verrate doch bitte hier die Kontonummer und die Bankleitzahl der Vereinsbank, damit der Kontenverschleiß nicht ins Stocken gerät.


----------



## drachen08 (15 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Merle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> auch wenn es sich nicht auf das letzte Posting bezieht,
> so werden wir, sollte mit einer Anwältin gedroht werden oder sollten wir ein Anschreiben von einer Rechtsanwältin erhalten, unseren Rechtschutz in Anspruch nehmen und gegen besagte Briefkastenfirma klagen!
> Die vierte Mahnung erhielten wir ja bereits und wir haben keine Lust mehr auf diesen Briefterror.
> ...



Du glaubst doch nicht im Ernst, etwas gegen eine Briefkastenfirma zu unternehmen. Was willst du oder dein Anwalt da erreichen?


----------



## Captain Picard (15 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



drachen08 schrieb:


> Du glaubst doch nicht im Ernst, etwas gegen eine Briefkastenfirma zu unternehmen. Was willst du oder dein Anwalt da erreichen?


Laß sie doch. Jeder muß offensichtlich selbst seine Erfahrungen sammeln. Das Thema läuft ja
 auch erst anderthalb Jahre ( in zwei aufeinanderfolgenden Threads ) im Forum 
mit insgesamt mehr als 2000 Postings und wurde schon mehr weit mehr  als eine  halbe  Million mal aufgerufen
[ir]Vielleicht lesen wir ja demnächst  in Bild, das auf Grund dieser  Initiative  endlich die Urheber in Ketten  vorgeführt werden....[/ir]


----------



## rainer1964 (15 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Ich habe das gleiche Problem. Aber ich lass mich mal überraschen, wie weit die gehen wollen: ich war im März(?) auf deren Seite und bekam im April eine Rechnung über 96 Euro.Ich habe darauf hin diesen "Vertrag" mit einem Brief der Verbraucherschutz zentrale gekündigt und für mich ist die Angelegenheit damit erledigt.Für Mega Downloads anscheinend nicht. Ich habe einige (3-4) Briefe eines Inkasso Unternehmens erhalten die ich alle sorgsam in meine Altpapier Tonne geworfen habe. Mittlerweile ist ein Rechtsanwalt mit mir in Verbindung getreten der mir mit Klage droht. Dieser hat  aber während seines Studiums nicht gut aufgepasst, da er mir in diesem Schreiben noch nicht einmal seine Legitimation nach §174 BGB nachgewiesen hat,was mich schon echt beeindruckt hat. In Esslingen scheint sich das Betrugsdezernat schon mit diesem Fall zu beschäftigen, wie mir ein Kripobeamter mitgeteilt hat.Bundesweit laufen demnach schon Ermittlungsverfahren gegen dieses Unternehmen. Außerdem ist in der Bundesrepublik nicht ein ein Gerichtsverfahren der Blue Byte FZE ( Inhaber von Mega Downloads ?) gegen säumige " Kunden". Zumindest das ist das, was mir der Kripobeamte mitgeteilt hat. Von meiner Seite aus habe jetzt Anzeige erstattet wegen Betruges und Arglistiger Täuschung.....


----------



## jupp11 (15 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Mal eine Frage: Wieviele Postings hast du von den über 2000 Vorgängerpostings gelesen?
Was du da schilderst ist schon hundertemal hier durchgekaut worden.
Das Thema läuft hier schon seit anderthalb Jahren. Ganz taufrisch ist es also nicht.


----------



## sascha (15 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



> Das Thema läuft hier schon seit anderthalb Jahren





> Aber ich lass mich mal überraschen, wie weit die gehen wollen



Fällt was auf? die Überraschung dürfte nicht allzu groß sein. Es wird nämlich das gleiche passieren, wie den anderen hunderttausenden Betroffenen: nichts.


----------



## waldmaenchen (15 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Ich frage mich, wo denn die Telefonisten vom Service sitzen, wenn doch die Büros alls verlassen sind und nur ein vollgequetschter Briefkasten existiert.

Wo sitzen die 01805....Leute?


----------



## Captain Picard (15 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



waldmaenchen schrieb:


> Wo sitzen die 01805....Leute?


Das weiß nur der Telefonprovider. 0180x  Nummern sind quasi virtuelle Nummern, 
die auf reale Anschlüsse umgeleitet werden. 
Diese können irgendwo in der Bundesrepublik stehen


----------



## Fronkie (15 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo, bin neu hier. Allerdings auch ein opendownload-opfer.

Ich habe per e-mail an das support online center von denen geschrieben.
Jetzt habe ich eine Antwort bekommen: Die wollen eine eidesstattliche Erklärung, daß ich mich nicht bei denen angemeldet habe. Sie drohen aber gleich damit, über die gespeicherte ip-Adresse Anzeige gegen Unbekannt zu erstatten.

Also: eine eidesstattliche Erklärung bekommen die nicht. Denn selbst wenn man sich eingetragen und angemeldet hat, halte ich die Art und Weise des Vorgehens dieser Firma für rechtswidrig. Ein Vertrag, der nur dadurch zustande kommt, dass man auf seine Widerrufsrechte verzichtet, ist in meinen Augen einfach sittenwidrig.
Fronkie:sun:


----------



## sascha (15 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Fronkie schrieb:


> Sie drohen aber gleich damit, über die gespeicherte ip-Adresse Anzeige gegen Unbekannt zu erstatten.



Haben sie noch nie getan, werden sie nicht tun - und selbst wenn sie es tun würden... so what. 

Übrigens: Ich möchte von dir bitte auch eine eidestattliche Versicherung, dass du bei mir nichts gekauft hast. *g*


----------



## yvonne65 (15 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo,

also Bankverbindung von Collector laut Schreiben vom 10.11.08:

Volksbank Oelde
Kto-Nr. 508 608 2600
BLZ      412 614 19

Gruß
Yvonne


----------



## webwatcher (15 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Fronkie schrieb:


> Sie drohen aber gleich damit, über die gespeicherte ip-Adresse Anzeige gegen Unbekannt zu erstatten.:



Eine  der dümmsten und albernsten  Wattebäuschchenkeulen  aus dem Drohkasperletheater 

IP-Adresse nur - und nur - für Strafverfolger | Augsblog.de
Die haben meine IP-Adresse | Augsblog.de


----------



## Reducal (15 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



yvonne65 schrieb:


> Bankverbindung von Collector:
> 
> Volksbank Oelde
> Kto-Nr. 508 608 2600
> BLZ      412 614 19


Das ist das Konto des Inkassounternehmens, wenn die Zahlungsaufforderungen der Validea aus Wien nicht erfüllt wurden. In den Rechnungen und den ersten Mahnungen steht derzeit Postbank München, wenngleich das Konto in einer Filiale außerhalb Münchens geführt wird.

_Zur Erinnerung: wer dort einzahlt, ist sein Geld los! Wer gar nichts macht, kann sein Geld behalten!_


----------



## waldmaenchen (15 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Reducal schrieb:


> In den Rechnungen und den ersten Mahnungen steht derzeit Postbank München, wenngleich das Konto in einer Filiale außerhalb Münchens geführt wird.



Reden wir von Mega Downloads? Bei mir steht in der ersten Mahnung eine Kontonummer der Oldenburgischen Landesbank AG. Vielleicht ändert sich das ja bis zur nächsten Mahnung wieder


----------



## Reducal (15 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

...das wäre die erste Mahnung (meiner Meinung nach) über das Inkasso, die Schreiben des Anbieters (...darf ich mal ausnahmsweise sagen, der Wiener Halunken? ...das ist nämlich noch geschmeichelt) hatten womöglich eine andere Kontoverbindung.


----------



## derigel (15 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Also ich hab mich sowohl bei opendownload und megadownload angemeldet . Naja ich werd nicht zahlen und es ist ganz spannend zu sehen, dass halt megadownload mir mit nem anwalt droht und opendownload mit nem inkassobüro... Und das beide Seiten im Prinzip das gleiche dreck sind (96€ pro Jahr für 2 Jahre Abo für umsonst kostenlose Programme downloaden)

Megadownload ist billiger, weil ich keine mehrwertstuer zahlen muss (bei inkassobüros gibt es mehrwertsteur?). 

Ja und ich muss bei de   Mahnung auf die postbank in Bielefeld überweisen und bei der 2. Mahnung mit rechtanwalt auf die Stadtsparkasse Dusseldorf.


----------



## spacereiner (15 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



> 96€ pro Jahr für 2 Jahre Abo für umsonst kostenlose Programme downloaden


 


Genau,die Programme bekommt man bei Google alle kostenlos.Ist entweder Free oder Shareware

Die Sachen bei Megamist usw sind alle uralt und zum Teil völliger Schrott



Ist es eigentlich legal mit Freeware geld zu verdienen:-?


----------



## derigel (15 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Was ich komisch finde, ist das es die Seite mega-download.net nicht mehr gibt dennoch bin ich letztens auf youload.to/cHSFWSPZBP91GNLQY.html YouLoad.to ~ Beta · auf die gestoßen. Und wenn man maga-download.de eingibt kommt man zu opendownlaod, dass die gleiche scheiße wie megadownload macht (in grün halt). Ja und ich hab schon Mahnungen von beiden weil ich so leichtsinnig war und meine Daten freigab . Naja glück gehabt dass das dubiöse Anbieter waren. 
Vor ein paar Jahren habe ich nämlich bei alphadownload.de meine kontodaten eingegeben und wollte eigentlich nur 14 tage kostenlos testen, hab aber vergessen zu kündigen, aber jetzt weiß ichs besser : niemals Anschrifft, Kontodaten o.ä angeben, es sei denn du bist dir sicher dass das kein dubiöse Seite ist.


----------



## Captain Picard (16 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



derigel schrieb:


> Was ich komisch finde, ist das es die Seite mega-download.net nicht mehr


Die Seite mega-download.net hat nie etwas mit mega-download*s*.net zu tun gehabt


derigel schrieb:


> Und wenn man *maga*-download.de eingibt kommt man zu opendownlaod, dass die gleiche scheiße wie megadownload macht (in grün halt).


mega-download.de gehört zum Kreis der "wohlbekannten"  Nutzlosseitenbetreiber und betreibt hier wohl "Kundenaquisition"  für  opendownload

maga-download.de gibt es nicht


----------



## bernhard (16 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Diskussion zu opendownload.de verschoben: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/54304-opendownload-de-70.html#post257582


----------



## Merle (16 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

@drachen 08
Hat es einen Grund das Du mein Geschriebenes vom 31.10 jetzt erst zitierst?
Eigentlich dachte ich, dieses Forum wäre zum Austausch gedacht und somit nutze ich es, wie jeder andere User.

@Captain Picard
Tatsächlich habe ich alle 2000 Postings gelesen, zusammengefasst in den beiden Threads.
Gelesen habe ich aber nichts in dem Zusammenhang, ob man die Anwälte von der sogenannten Firma verklagen könnte. Da werden wir uns zu gegebener Zeit beraten lassen.
Es geht uns um die "falschen" Schreiben, die angeblich vom Gericht kommen sollen, aber von den Anwälten aufgesetzt werden. Da wir ja noch kein Schreiben von den Anwälten erhalten haben, interessiert uns das Thema auch zur Zeit nicht.

Einen schönen Abend noch


----------



## naddin86 (17 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

ein neuer schrieb! hollalahidi! ich dacht scho die hätten aufgegeben^^
diesmal mit collector blabla...wie nett *g*
ich freu mich ja scho auf den nächsten...diesmal fordern sie 151 öcken ma schaun was noch kommt!!


----------



## yvonne65 (18 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Guten Morgen,

habe übrigens Nachricht von der Volksbank Oelde,
daß ich nicht der erste sei, der auf Collector und
deren Machenschaften hingewiesen hat, und daß
man entsprechend reagieren werde.

Bin mal auf die neue Bankverbindung im nächsten
Schrieb gespannt.

lg
yvonne


----------



## Gladbachi (18 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo

habe nach 4 Monaten mal wieder post bekommen vom Valdireo Inkasko Büro soll 96euro bezahlen.

Was mir auf Fällt ist,das die Ihre Bankverbindung immer wechseln, wie Sie Lust haben.

Schicke das Vormular, von der Verbrauerzentrale hin, oder doch nicht reagieren.

Die Sendung von Stern TV haben letzte Woche die abzoge von mega dounlouad gezeigt, was sehr erstaunt drüber, wie das ab geht da.
Oder welchen Tipp gibts bei euch , 
´Gruß Gladbachi


----------



## jupp11 (18 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Gladbachi schrieb:


> Was mir auf Fällt ist,das die Ihre Bankverbindung immer wechseln, wie Sie Lust haben.


Nicht wie sie Lust haben,  sondern weil sie  müssen,  da sie immer wieder auf/rausfliegen und   sich neue Banken suchen müssen.


----------



## Antiscammer (18 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Gladbachi schrieb:


> Schicke das Vormular, von der Verbrauerzentrale hin, oder doch nicht reagieren.



Soll man auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html


----------



## Tytus007 (19 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hi liebe Gemeinde...
Aus meiner Erfahrung:

Ich warte schon fast sehnsüchtig auf den nächsten Schreiben von eine Inkassobüro oder einem Anwalt.
Wenn es kommt ich lese kurz und amüsiere mich:

"ihr xxxxx (Selbstzensur, aus ästhetischen Gründen entfernt)....
Ihr seid doch niemand, niemand und nochmal niemand!
Eure Drohungen sind für die Ka´tz (sorry Jens )


Und das ist alles was man machen soll, ich habe keine Angst und will ich auch keine Zeit verlieren um irgendwelchem Inkasobubis oder jungen Anwälten ohne Porsche meine Gründe zu erklären...
"Wieder 55 Cent umsonst ausgegeben Du xxxxxx! :wall:
Schade einfach um meine  Zeit...
Ich trinke lieber ruhig einen Kaffee mit Amaretto, Balis oder Napoleon,
gehe ins Kino, treffe Freunde... ziehe meine Frau aus und.....:sun::scherzkeks::scherzkeks:
Es gibt so viele schöne Sachen zu tun...

Diese Drohungen gehen schon bei mir seit über 8 Monaten.....immer "das letzte vor der Klage" oder ähnlich und danach Ruhe.... und nix und wieder nix….
schade eigentlich.

Es ist nix im Leben, was man nicht positiv nutzen kann:

Mit MDL und danach dankt diesem Forum habe ich gelernt, daß Inkassobüros und Anwälte überhaupt gar keine rechtliche Kraft vertreten und man braucht vor Drohungen keine Angst zu haben!
Ist das nicht schön!


Tytus007


----------



## Verlierer100 (19 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo Tytus

Der nächste Brief von denen kommt über die schon bekannten Anwälte,
war bei mir etwa 2 Monate nach dem 5 Inkassoschreiben

MfG


----------



## Tytus007 (20 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Verlierer100 schrieb:


> Hallo Tytus
> 
> Der nächste Brief von denen kommt über die schon bekannten Anwälte,
> war bei mir etwa 2 Monate nach dem 5 Inkassoschreiben
> MfG


Hi,
mir sind diese Anwälte nicht bekannt.
Und solange sich sie nicht persönlich bei mir vorstellen, haben in meinem Lebensraum nichts zu suchen.
Sollen sie Briefe schreiben, schreiben, schreiben… mir ist das so was von egal….
Ich bezahle das Porto nicht. 

Grundsätzlich ich habe nichts gegen Anwälten und Juristen. 
Im Gegenteil,  Anwalt der uns berät, uns falls nötig hilft, und der schon zwei mal unsere Sachen geführt (und gewonnen) hat, ist menschlich einfach ein sehr guter, ehrlicher Mensch und spitzen Spezialist in seinem Fach.
Auch hier im Forum findet man viele kompetente und hilfsbereite Juristen – wunderbar!

Die anderen, die den  Nutzlosanbieter dienen sind für mich keine Juristen und keine Anwälte. Diese Geschöpfter sind arme Schweine, die sich im Leben auf einem ehrlichen Wege sein Brot nicht verdienen können, einfach Versager.

Gruß
Tytus007


----------



## Verlierer100 (20 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hi

Du hast recht die meisten Anwälte machen ihren Sache auch sehr gut.
Diese sogenannten RA haben jedoch  aber einmal Jura Studiert und dürfen sich laut 
Gesetz auch Anwälte nennen.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Captain Picard (20 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Verlierer100 schrieb:


> Diese sogenannten RA haben jedoch  aber einmal Jura Studiert und dürfen sich laut
> Gesetz auch Anwälte nennen.


Juristische Fakultt der Friedrich-Alexander-Universitt Erlangen-Nrnberg


> von Ludwig Thoma stammt der schöne Satz: *"Er war Jurist und auch sonst von mäßigen Verstand."* Dazu muss man wissen, dass Ludwig Thoma zwar als Schriftsteller zumindest in Bayern zu einer gewissen Berühmtheit kam, von Beruf aber Rechtsanwalt in Dachau und München war und deshalb der soeben zitierte Satz schon eine gehörige Portion Selbstironie beinhaltete.


----------



## Captain Picard (22 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

[noparse]mega-downloads.net[/noparse]

Offensichtlich bastelt man an der Seite. Zur Zeit sieht es ziemlich nach Roh/Umbau 
aus und  die Adressen werden anscheinend  geändert.



> Diese Internet-Seiten sind ein Angebot von:
> *Load House FZE*
> RAK Free Trade Zone
> Business Center #1
> ...


----------



## Cirdan (22 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

hallo ich habe heute 1 mahnung bekommen in der steht dass ich angeblich shcon 1 rechnung und 1 E-mail bekommen haben soll hab ich aber nicht jetzt soll ich 100 euro zahlen!!!!!
da ich erst 13 bin müssten die doch sagen dass ich nicht downloaden darf oder?????
könnt ihr mir sagen was ich jetzt machen soll?????????????


----------



## spacereiner (22 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



> könnt ihr mir sagen was ich jetzt machen soll


 

Nichts


Klemmt Deine ? Taste :-?


----------



## Verlierer100 (22 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Cirdan schrieb:


> könnt ihr mir sagen was ich jetzt machen soll?????????????



Spreche mit deinen Eltern, zeige ihnen dieses Forum und mache dir keine sorgen mehr .


----------



## dvill (22 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Cirdan schrieb:


> hallo ich habe heute 1 mahnung bekommen


Wer liest den Müll, der unaufgefordert das Mailfach flutet? Angebliche Rechnungen und Mahnungen, die unaufgefordert eintreffen, sind immer gefährlich.


----------



## waldmaenchen (22 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> [noparse]mega-downloads.net[/noparse]
> 
> Offensichtlich bastelt man an der Seite. Zur Zeit sieht es ziemlich nach Roh/Umbau
> aus und  die Adressen werden anscheinend  geändert.




Wow. Wer ein FZE (Free Zone Establishment) eröffnen will, muss satte 271.530 Euro auf den Tisch legen. Da scheint ja schon einiges an Kapital da gewesen zu sein, als die Bande in die VAE verduftet ist.


----------



## webwatcher (22 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



waldmaenchen schrieb:


> muss satte 271.530 Euro auf den Tisch legen. .


das stammt aus der Portokasse.


----------



## Cirdan (22 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

also ich hab schon mit meinen eltern drüber gesprochen die wissen aber auch nich was ich machen soll
also soll ich einfach abwarten was passiert?? meine eltern ham nur KB die anwaltskosten zu tragen xD naja wenn ich mir das ganze mal genau durchgelesen hab dann meint ihr das da sowieso keinen kommt oder??


----------



## Reinhard (22 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hier die Antwort für dich, Cirdan:

YouTube - Minderjährig in Abo-Falle getappt?


----------



## Captain Picard (23 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

TV-Programm & Community


> AKTE 2008
> 25.11.2008  Sendezeit:  22:20
> Inhalt:
> Themen der Sendung: ...... Deutschlands schlimmste Internet-Abzocke - Warum Tausende für Gratis-Programme bezahlen /.....



mega oder open  oder beide? Ist eh  egal da exakt dieselbe   Masche


----------



## Cirdan (23 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

hay danke ihr habt mir echt geholfen!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Captain Picard (25 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Neue Westfälische: Zeitung, Tageszeitung für Herford, Hiddenhausen, Vlotho, Elverdissen, Stedefreund - Sat.1-Reporter beim Inkassodienst


> Sat.1-Reporter beim Inkassodienst
> Das Magazin "Akte 08" recherchiert in Herford und berichtet heute über das Thema Internet-Abzocke
> ...
> Ein Bielefelder Rechtsanwalt, der ein Gutachten für das *kostenpflichtige Gratissoftware*-Angebot erarbeitet hat, äußert sich ebenfalls vor der Kamera, so R. . " Danach bezieht sich sein Gutachten allein auf die Startseite *und nicht auf die anderen Wege*, über die ein Surfer auf die Internet-Seite gelangen kann."


Unsere Rede: *Webseiten sind nicht in Granit gemeißelt *


----------



## sascha (25 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Offenbar erklärt da ein Inkassochef auch, was man als Opfer von Abofallen im Internet _keinesfalls _tun sollte, nämlich Schuldanerkenntnis leisten oder Ratenzahlung vereinbaren:



> "Er kündigte an, dass es unter anderem Klagen gegen Personen geben soll, die ein Schuldanerkenntnis geleistet und etwa Ratenzahlungen vereinbart haben", berichtet Rosenthal, dessen Beitrag heute zu sehen ist.



Denn wenn man das tut, kann die Kohle möglicherweise wirklich erfolgreich eingeklagt werden...


----------



## Captain Picard (25 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Ob das nur verängstige, verwirrte  oder fehlinformierte User sind, ist auch nicht 
sicher. Es könnten ja auch "Freiwillige" drunter sein....


----------



## Nicko1998 (25 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Aus dem gleichen Pressebericht:


> Das Verfahren gegen einen früheren Geschäftsführer von Collector wurde eingestellt. Dagegen läuft eine Beschwerde bei der Generalstaatsanwaltschaft. In drei Monaten soll über sie entschieden werden, bestätigte die Staatsanwaltschaft Bielefeld.


Sollte der Drahtzieher wirklich wieder - wie schon so oft - ungeschoren davonkommen?


----------



## Nachtfalke68 (26 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Servus !

Du nervst sicher nicht, dafür ist das Forum ja da. Gerade heute war bei "Akte" im Fernsehen ein ausführlicher Beitrag über Mega-Downloads und deren Methoden über Validea und einem Inkasso-Rechtsanwalt aus Bielefeld (glaube ein [.....]). Einfach
alle Mails ausdrucken, aufbewahren und ad Acta legen. Zu 99,99 % kommt hier nie
etwas. Ich hatte den Spass auch schon. Habe dann den Absender einfach zu meinen
Spams gelegt, weil die fast täglich genervt haben. Aus 96 € waren dann schon über 
150 € geworden. Reine Einschüchterungsversuche. Wenn ich mich nicht täusche gibt
es die Seite im Web schon gar nicht mehr. Wende dich an [email protected] oder an die
Verbraucherzentrale. Bei "Akte" haben die auch einen RA angegeben, der sich mit der 
Firma viel beschäftigt. Namen habe ich mir aber nicht gemerkt.

So forget it, aber schau besser was deine Leute so am PC treiben.

Viele Grüsse
Bernd


----------



## loona (27 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo Leutz!

Ich weiß nicht, ob es den gleichen Fall nicht schon mal gab, aber ich habe auch keine zeit, mir alles durchzulesen, was zu diesem thema geschrieben worden ist.

Folgendes Problem:

Meine (volljährige) Schwester hat sich anfang des Monats unüberlegterweise und ohne auf AGBs und so ein Zeug zu achten bei mega-downloads.net angemeldet, weil sie bei kino.to darauf verlinkt und darauf hingewiesen worden ist, dass man sich da einen schnelleren Player downloaden kann. Allerdings hat sie sich unter einem falschen Namen sowie mit einer falschen Adresse angemeldet; diese Adresse ist allerdings existent... Und das Programm hat sie sich auch gedownloadet, sie weiß nur nicht mehr, ob der Download von der Seite direkt war. 
Nun hat sie gestern eine Email von denen bekommen, dass sie eine Rechnung von ca. 100 € zahlen müsse. 

Nun weiß sie nicht, was sie tun soll. Sollte der Herr, dessen Adresse sie angegeben hat, Post bekommen, kann er eine Anzeige gegen Unbekannt machen. Sie hat schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt, ihre Adressdaten zu ändern, aber dazu muss man denen eine Email zukommen lassen.

Was nun? Wie kann ich meiner Schwester helfen bzw. was muss sie tun?


----------



## webwatcher (27 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



loona schrieb:


> Was nun? Wie kann ich meiner Schwester helfen bzw.


Die Links oben auf der Seite aufrufen  und lesen. Einzelrechtsberatung ist verboten.


----------



## loona (27 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Ich habe mir die Links durchgelesen, und bei keinem wurde ein Fall wie der meiner Schwester erwähnt. Ich möchte wissen, ob diese dubiose Seite dem Kerl, dessen Adresse sie angegeben hat, anschreibt und Mahnungen schickt. 
Oder ob meine Schwester denen nicht doch eine andere Adresse angeben soll, damit ihr keine Anzeige droht.
Ansonsten ist mir durchaus klar, dass sie solche Emails unbesorgt ignorieren kann.


----------



## technofreak (27 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Zum Mitschreiben:



SEP schrieb:


> Allerdings dabei beachten: *Auf konkrete Einzelfallfragen zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird
> hier keine Antwort gegeben werden (Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz).* Wenn die Lektüre der hier
> allgemein gehaltenen Überlegungen , bzw. die Überlegungen zu angeblich abgeschlossenen Internet-Verträgen nicht ausreicht, wird geraten, konkrete rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen.


----------



## spacereiner (27 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



loona schrieb:


> Ich habe mir die Links durchgelesen, und bei keinem wurde ein Fall wie der meiner Schwester erwähnt. Ich möchte wissen, ob diese dubiose Seite dem Kerl, dessen Adresse sie angegeben hat, anschreibt und Mahnungen schickt.
> Oder ob meine Schwester denen nicht doch eine andere Adresse angeben soll, damit ihr keine Anzeige droht.
> Ansonsten ist mir durchaus klar, dass sie solche Emails unbesorgt ignorieren kann.


 

Also wenn ich schon falsche Daten angebe dann bestimmt nicht welche von exestierenden Personen:wall:

Wenn ich der Kerl wäre und Mahnungen erhalten würde,würde ich wahrscheinlich nicht gerade erfreut sein

Aber Anzeige erstatten :-? Was soll dass denn bringen:-?

Wird ehe eingestellt


----------



## loona (27 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Ich habe doch überhaupt nicht nach rechtlichen Dingen gefragt! Ich habe zwei Fragen gestellt, die das Thema Recht kein bisschen beinhalten; ich fragte nur nach Tipps, das ist alles! Ich hatte gehofft, in meiner Verzweiflung einen Rat von jemandem von euch zu bekommen, und hab nicht gedacht, dass mir jemand sagt, ich solle zu Anwälten oder zur Verbraucherzentrale laufen. Immerhin ist es hier anonym und es ist weniger peinlich, als wenn man vor einer Person steht und der all das erklären muss.

Danke jedenfalls schonmal an spacereiner. Und ja, ich frage mich auch, wie zum Teufel meine Schwester auf die Idee kam, eine existierende Adresse anzugeben :wall: Meine Schwester ist ein total lieber Mensch und würde nicht mal einer Fliege was zuleide tun, aber manchmal denkt sie wohl echt nicht nach...
Bist du denn wirklich der Überzeugung, dass dieser Mann keine Anzeige erstatten wird?


----------



## Verlierer100 (27 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



loona schrieb:


> Bist du denn wirklich der Überzeugung, dass dieser Mann keine Anzeige erstatten wird?



Wir im Forum kennen den Mann nicht,  jedenfalls wäre 
ich Persönlich mächtig Sauer !

Aber normaler weise und mit etwas Fingerspitzengefühl Was soll 
geschehen ?


----------



## loona (27 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Ich weiß ja nicht, wie das abläuft, wenn eine Anzeige gegen Unbekannt gemacht werden würde...

Puh, hab echt Angst um meine Schwester, weiß auch nicht warum, vielleicht sollte sie dahin schreiben, dass sie die Adresse abändern und dann die Email-Adresse löschen... Hoffe nur, dass sie dann nicht durch die IP herausfinden, wo sie wirklich herkommt.


----------



## Captain Picard (27 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



loona schrieb:


> Hoffe nur, dass sie dann nicht durch die IP herausfinden, wo sie wirklich herkommt.


IP-Adresse nur - und nur - für Strafverfolger | Augsblog.de
Die haben meine IP-Adresse | Augsblog.de


----------



## FastKiller (29 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo alle zusammen,

Ich bin zwar kein Opfer dieser Seite also Mega-downloads.net.

Aber dafür bei pyjamagirls.de, egal.

Also, ich bin heute so ein bisschen wie immer im Internet rumgesurft und hab das video von Sat1 über mega-downloads-net gesehen. 
Da habe ich mir mal gedacht mhhh warum gehst du nicht auf dieser Seite...dann bin ich da drunter gegangen...und alles war weiß...nichts wurde Dargestellt. Dann hab ich meinen Werbeblocker ausgeschaltet und es kam für sekunden ein Bild...

Hier hab ich einmal ein Pic:
[ edit  ]


Vielleicht ist es nützlich...also wegen den Werbeblocker irgendwie komisch?!


----------



## marduck64 (30 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

*An alle die (...) worden*
*und noch (...) werden !*

*Es geht hier um die (...) Firma *
*,,Mega-Downloads.net''*
*bzw. um Blue Byte FZE . *
*Ich habe von diesen (...) auch *
*Post in meinen Briefkasten . Natürlich war ich sehr erstaunt über diese Forderung mit einen Geldbetrag von*
*ca. 100,- euro . Ich kenne die Internet Seite auf keinen Fall , habe diese Seite auch noch besucht . Um so dreister war da noch ne zweite Forderung von denen, Geldgier-Firma :wall: Diese Forderung betrug dann schon 152,- Euro , man glaubt es nicht  *
*Auf alle Fälle --(...) !!!*
*Ich habe diese Firma bei der Polizei*
*angezeigt, das war mir das wert !*
*Dann habe ich mir ein Anwalt genommen und den diese Geschichte übergeben . Das ist immer das beste was man machen kann . Dieser hat dann dem Collektor-Inkasso seine Forderung gestellt . Was soll ich sagen . Sie haben prombt Ihre Forderungen zurück gezogen.*
*Ich möchte damit sagen, wehrt Euch und schlagt zurück . So--ich hoffe, das auch ich hiermit anderen bestärken konnte . Ein Stop der (...) !*

*mit freundlichen Grüßen *
*marduck64*


----------



## lexus (1 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

hallo an Alle die hier so zahlreich gepostet haben,

ja ich bin auch betroffen und wollte mich erstmal bedanken, für eure hilfreichen Beiträge. Ich war letztes Jahr so dumm und habe die ersten 96 Euro bezahlt. Ich wünschte wirklich ich hätte mich schon vorher hier informiert! 
Eine Sache noch- ist es wirklich nötig Leute als "dämlich" hinzustellen, wenn sie hier Fragen posten, die schon in anderen threads diskutiert wuren?
Ich kann mich noch gut an das Gefühl erinnern, als ich den ersten Brief von mega-downloads erhalten hab und total schockiert war. 
Viele Leute sind eben erst Mal total verunsichert und möchten einfach schnell , manchmal etwas voreilig, ihre Fragen loswerden. Das gilt wahrscheinlich besonders für jüngere, die vielleicht Angst haben mit ihren Eltern zu sprechen und denken sie müssten jetzt 100 Euro hinblättern. 


Liebe Grüße,

Lexus


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Dezember 2008)

*Problem mit Mega-Download.net*

Hallo,

ich hab alles am Anfang der Seite gelesen, mein Problem ist aber anders.

Ich hab mich angemeldet und was runtergeladen, einen divx player oder so.
Da stand nichts von kosten.


Soll ich wie üblich vorgehen und alles ignorieren??? Schließlich hab ich mich ja angemeldet und downgeloaded.

Grüße
Cabrini


----------



## piper38 (1 Dezember 2008)

*Probleme mit Mega-downloads*

Hallo bin leider auch auf Mega-downloads reingefallen. Wollte mir ein Antiviren Programm runterladen. Da stand ist eine kostenlose Software. Hab mich also angemeldet. Hab danach aber keine Mail mehr bekommen und auch nichts wo ich es runterladen kann. Jetzt kam plötzlich eine Mail: Danke für ihre Bestellung und ich soll 96 Euro bezahlen. Dabei stand da kostenlos. Habe Widerspruch eingelegt und dann kam eine Mail das ich bei der Anmeldung die AGBS gelesen habe und dort steht das es kostenpflichtig ist. Leider habe ich die AGBS nicht gelesen weil da ja stand kostenlos. In der Rechnung stand eine Adresse von Osnabrück also Deutschland. Was soll ich jetzt tun muß ich bezahlen? Bitte helft mir. Danke


----------



## spacereiner (1 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



> Was soll ich jetzt tun muß ich bezahlen?


 

Du musst sterben,sonst nichts

Alles andere wurde hier schon 45343 mal gesagt


----------



## sascha (1 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



> Bitte helft mir.





> Soll ich wie üblich vorgehen und alles ignorieren???



Oben wird haarklein aufgelistet, was man tun kann, tun soll, tun muss - und direkt unten drunter fragen zwei, was sie tun können, tun sollen, tun müssen...

Leute: Augen auf und lesen!!! Macht allen das Leben einfacher.


----------



## piper38 (1 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Ja schon aber da stand immer was von Wien oder Arabien. Und ich hab ja leider die AGBS nicht gelesen. Kannst du mir sagen was ich tun soll. Hab die Mail erst heute bekommen. Danke


----------



## sascha (1 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



> Kannst du mir sagen was ich tun soll.



Klar: lesen.


----------



## webwatcher (1 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

oder wenigsten schauen  und zuhören 

(YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.)


----------



## piper38 (2 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Danke hat mir sehr geholfen. Hab jetzt wie gesagt einmal widersprochen und mach erst mal nichts mehr. Reagier auch nicht auf das schreiben wo sie geschrieben haben das es in den AGBS steht. Mal schauen was weiter kommt.


----------



## Captain Picard (2 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



piper38 schrieb:


> Mal schauen was weiter kommt.



so was in der Art: Kalletaler Dreieck

 :scherzkeks:


----------



## ReinFall (5 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Moinsen...,


Ich habe da auch so ein Problem und zwar:
Ich habe heute von Mega-Downloads einen BRIEF bekommen, in dem steht das die eine Firma zu mir schicken die sich das Geld von mir holen wollen, hab auch einen Termin bekommen. Das Ding ist, das der fall bei mir genauso ist wie bei jedem anderen, ich habe mich angemeldet unter dem Vorbehalt das bei mir nichts von "kosten" da stand... soll ich nun weiter ignorieren? Wird da niemand kommen?

Gruß


----------



## Reducal (5 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

..nicht bei jedem anderen ist das so. Einige haben sich gar nicht bei dem Anbieter registriert, sondern deren Daten wurden womöglich (von wem auch immer) missbräuchlich eingepflegt. Was die Preisangabe betrifft, so ha



ReinFall schrieb:


> das bei mir nichts von "kosten" da stand... soll ich nun weiter ignorieren? Wird da niemand kommen?


Niemand wird kommen außer noch ein paar Schreiben. Was die Kosten betrifft, so kannst du dich beruhigt zurück lehnen, da der Anbieter nachweisen müsste, dass er sie ordentlich deutlich zur Kenntnis gegeben hat und du sie hinreichend zu genau dieser Kenntnis genommen hattest. Nur, der österreichische Anbieter hat bisher noch nicht mal im Ansatz versucht, seine Variante des Vertragsschlusses unter Beweis zu stellen. Es lebt sich eben doch ganz gut mit der Vielzahl derer, die (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) bezahlen, obwohl gar nicht sicher ist, dass eine Zahlungsverpflichtung besteht. Die nämlich müsste ein Gericht in jedem Einzelfall erst bestätigen.


----------



## Twister (5 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

eine frage... hab vor ein paar tagen eine E-Mail von Megadownloads.net gekriegt und sie igonriert und heute war ein Brief bei mir wo eine rechnung von 100€ drin war...
soll ich sie einfach ignorieren? oder soll ich da was bestimmtes machen? 
ich war nie auf dieser seite bzw. nie dort angemeldet


----------



## webwatcher (5 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Twister schrieb:


> oder soll ich da was bestimmtes machen?


Oben auf der Seite stehen alle Hinweise und den Thread lesen, es ist alles schon
 hundertmale durchgekaut. Einfach lesen bzw schauen. Persönliche Ratschläge sind verboten (Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz)


----------



## kuba1603 (5 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo, 
Ich bin auch auf den sch*** reingefallen.
Ich habe auch sofort ne mail geschrieben und jetzt haben die mir gesagt das Widerrufungsrecht könnte nicht in Kraft treten da ich mich am 17/11 angemeldet habe aber solange ist das sicher noch nicht her...ich habe auch nie eine besstätigungsmail bekommen, nur eine sms auf mein deutsches Handy mit dem code erhalten( studiere in deutschland, komme aber aus einem anderen Land). Den Namen habe ich bei der Anmeldung falsch angegeben und weiss nicht mehr ob ich die richtige Adresse in Deutschland angegeben hg.

1.mail:


> Sehr geehrter Herr [ edit] ,
> 
> vielen Dank  für Ihre Bestellung. Wir hoffen, Sie finden Gefallen an unserem Service.  Anbei
> erhalten Sie nun Ihre Rechnung für Ihre bestellte Leistung. Ein  Jahreszugang zu w*w.mega-downloads.net/
> ...




2.Mail:



> Sehr geehrter Kunde,  Wir haben Sie bereits bei der Anmeldemaske neben dem Eingabefeld über die Kostenpflicht des Abonnements und auch über das Widerrufsrecht informiert. Weiters haben Sie unsere AGB durchgelesen und auch akzeptiert, somit wurden Sie über die Vertragsbedingungen bestens in Kenntnis gesetzt.  Bedauerlicherweise können wir Ihren Widerruf nicht akzeptieren, da die Widerrufsfrist 14 Tage nach der Anmeldung gültig ist und Ihre Anmeldung, am 2008-11-17 getätigt wurde.  Bitte beachten Sie, dass es sich um keinen Irrtum handelt, da wir Ihnen nach der Anmeldung Ihre Logindaten per E-Mail übermittelt haben.   Da ausschließlich Sie mittels Passworts Zugang zu Ihrem E-Mailaccount [ edit]  haben, können nur Sie die E-Mail erhalten haben. Somit haben Sie Ihre Willenserklärung abgegeben. Auch unsere Dienstleistungen haben Sie bereits beansprucht Microsoft Messenger - MSN.  Es ist sichergestellt, dass Sie unser Vertragspartner sind, die Forderung bleibt aufrecht.  Sollten Sie Fragen zu unserem Service haben, so zögern Sie bitte nicht uns zu kontaktieren.   Mit freundlichen Grüßen,  [ edit]   ************************* Mega-Downloads.net Postfach 62 53 49095 Osnabrück Deutschland  Tel: 0180 501 215 23 Fax: 0180 501 215 24 *************************    PS: Bitte schicken Sie immer den kompletten E-Mail Verkehr mit




Meine Frage jetzt: soll ich den Musterbrief( Musterbriefe und Widerspruch gegen Inkasso, Betrug und Abzocke : computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de )
an die Adresse nach Osnabrück schicken oder soll ich abwarten??


----------



## suendi (5 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

@ ReinFall

zu wann haben die sch denn angekündigt??
meinst du da kommt wirklich jemand? kann mir das ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, ist doch bestimmt wieder nur paikmache, oder??


----------



## OpferVonMegaDownload (5 Dezember 2008)

*Problem mit MegaDownload*

Ich habe bei Mega Download unbewusst einen "Vertrag" geschlossen, indem das Kreuz in dem Fensterschen aktiviert habe. Das eine ist ich bin zwar minderjährig, aber ich habe falsche Daten angegeben und habe mich als Volljähriger ausgegeben. Mitlerweile habe ich auch schon eine Mahnung bekommen..... Bitte sagt mir was ich machen soll....

Danke euch im Voraus


----------



## spacereiner (5 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



> meinst du da kommt wirklich jemand


 

Na und,lass sie doch kommen,dann gehen sie auch wieder:-D

Diese Inkassofutzies haben keinerlei Rechte was das Betreten der Wohnung bzw Grundsück angeht,wenn sie Ärger machen sollten,sofern sie überhaupt kommen einfach die Polizei anrufen und Anzeige wegen Nötigung bzw Hausfriedensbruch erstatten

Hab ich mal bei einem GEZ Spitzel gemacht weil er dermaßen auf den S*** ging:-D

Aber da wird ehe keiner kommen,ist alles nur gelaber


----------



## bernhard (5 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Problem mit MegaDownload*

Welche der hier oben auf der Seite verlinkten Hinweise sind noch weiter erklärungsbedürftig?


----------



## voyager (6 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



suendi schrieb:


> @ ReinFall
> 
> zu wann haben die sch denn angekündigt??
> meinst du da kommt wirklich jemand? kann mir das ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, ist doch bestimmt wieder nur paikmache, oder??



Kann aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, das sich der mir angekündigte "Besuch" bis heute schon 6 Wochen verspätet hat.


----------



## dvill (6 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Wer sammelt da gerade die Beute? Das liegt im Reich der Vogelfreien:

http://www.firmenabc.at/swp-gmbh_DzGH


----------



## dvill (6 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Das ist einfach: Validea GmbH , Wien , Wien - FirmenABC.at

Damit bekommt man eine gute Idee, wie der Pate heißt. Die in der Öffentlichkeit bekannten Namen sind höchstens die Hausmeister am Geldspeicher, das Geld zählen und besitzen wird jemand, der vogelfrei genug ist, in der Öffentlichkeit nicht genannt werden zu wollen.


----------



## Non Nominandum (6 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo zusammen,
Mitte September bin ich auf die Opendownload Abzocker Falle reingefallen. Anfang Oktober bakam ich per Mail die Rechnung von 96 Euro, die ich ignoriert habe. Die Mahnung habe, wahrscheinlich per Mail Mitte Oktober, habe ich nicht bekommen, da ich inzwischen die Mail Adressen von opnedownload blockiert habe. Anfang November habe ich dann ein Schreiben von unserem gemeinsamen Brieffreund O.T. aus Osnabrück mit einer Forderung von 138 Euro und einer Zahlungsfrist bis zum 15.11.09 erhalten, ansonnsten würde er seinem Mandanten empfehlen, blabla und blub u.s.w. ... Auch das habe ich ignoriert. Seit dem ist Schweigen im Walde.  Also lasst euch nicht nervös machen, egal was kommt, es passiert nichts.
Gruss Non Nominandum :-D


----------



## Tytus007 (8 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hi Kuba,
Deine Frage ist berechtigt, aber bleibt ruhig und kränke Dich nicht wegen dem xxx.
Ist das nichts wert, reine Drohung und nur  ein Einschüchterungsversuch.
Ich habe mit einem Einschreiben mit Rückschein an die Verein geschrieben um einfach selbst Nachweis zu haben, daß ich reagiert habe.
Das war im März 2008, also vor 9 Monaten.
Irgendwelche Briefe habe ich noch bekommen und immer nur blöde Drohungen, passiert aber nix. 
Und wird auch nix passieren.
Eigentlich konnte ich mir den Brief im März sparen, liest sowieso keiner von denen, die verschicken nur Drohungen und manche Leute  knicken um und bezahlen, das ist das ganze "Geschäftsmodel"
Die Antworten machen einen seriösen und persönlichen Eindruck, sind aber nur Serienbriefe ohne jegliche rechtliche Kraft!

Sehe Dir das an: Hier klicken


Dann lehne Dich beruhigt zurück, gehe mit dem Freunden Biertrinken, ins Kino, ins Theather, verführe Deine Frau/Freundin (oder beide).

Mache einfach etwas sinnvolles und denke nicht an der MDL oder irgendwelchen geldgierigen Inkassobüros oder Anwälte ohne Porsche.

Dir passiert nix!
Noch mal  zu mitschreiben:
Das ist eine Drohkulisse und nichts mehr!

Sehe Dir die Links, die ich Dir oben gezeigt habe und die Welt ist wieder in Ordnung.

Gruß,
Tytus


----------



## dvill (13 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Nun auch schwachsinnige "Betroffenen"-Beiträge: mega-downloads: So funktioniert die Falle | Augsblog.de


----------



## drachen08 (13 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Ohne Worte,
denn irgendwann sollte man sich die Mühe machen und im Forum die Vielzahl der Beiträge lesen, ob nun mega...... oder......


----------



## Verlierer100 (13 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Richtig !

Kann es sich eventuell um einen Mitarbeiter Handeln ?


----------



## drachen08 (13 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Verlierer100 schrieb:


> Richtig !
> 
> Kann es sich eventuell um einen Mitarbeiter Handeln ?



Man weiß nie genau wer sich anmeldet, ausschließen mag ich es nicht, da es keine 100%tige Sicherheit gibt, egal wo.


----------



## Florian 1988 (14 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Man sollte [ edit]  nur eine Absage schreiben.  Datensätze wie die aktuelle Maske der [......] und irreführende Anzeigen wie "free" und den gesamten E-Mail-Verkehr zwischen den [.........] speichern. Diese können (falls es so weit kommt, was bei den [........] sehr unwahrscheinlich ist) direkt dem zuständigen Amtsgericht zugesendet werden. Verbraucherschutz-, Anwalts- und Gerichtskosten sollte man sich sparen. 
Ich war so dumm und habe eine erhöhte Rechnung von Megasdownloads bezahlt. :wall: Hatte aber keine Ruhe, weil das "Collector Forderungsmanegement" angeblich keinen Zahlungseingang sah. Die Rechnung hatte ich fürs Gericht kopiert- aber außer weiteren Forderungen kam nichts mehr. :roll:

Ich habe nie eine Leistung erhalten, wurde arglistig getäuscht und irregeführt.
Da die "Unternehmen" im Ausland sind kann ich sie auch nicht belangen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Florian 1988 schrieb:


> Da die "Unternehmen" im Ausland sind kann ich sie auch nicht belangen.


*Das* ist nicht der (einzige, entscheidende) Hinderungsgrund 

Wenigstens kann man, ausreichende Englischkenntnisse vorausgesetzt, seinen Frust in den Wüstensand schreiben:
http://rak.ae/RAKEGovPortal/rak.portal?_nfpb=true&_startPortletMaxmized=true&_pageLabel=page_id_1013
(e-complaint services, The Official RAK Government Portal)

PS: Wenn Du zufällig jemanden an der Hand hast, der das arabisch hinkriegt, steigen Deine Chancen sicherlich beträchtlich, dass die Beschwerde ernst genommen wird

PS: Im arabischen Kulturraum ist Höflichkeit sehr wichtig. Man mag da auch blumige Umschreibungen!

Und wenn Du nach drei Wochen noch keine Antwort hast, darfst Du sicher auch etwas energischer werden:





> al-yauma ḫamrun wa-ġadan ʾamrun??? (*)


http://de.wiktionary.org/wiki/اليوم_خمر_وغداً_أمر


(*)
Heute der Wein und morgen die Pflicht???


----------



## drachen08 (14 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Wozu soll man sich darüber noch Gedanken machen, wenn inzwischen hinreichende Infos vorliegen. Man muss nur ein bischen scrollen und lesen, wenn dann noch Unklarheiten vorliegen, besteht immer die Möglichkeit zu fragen.


----------



## Florian 1988 (14 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Arabisch kann ich nicht- das ist von den Unternehmern der Nutlosbranche durchaus bedacht wurden. Man sollte möglichst keine Daten weitergeben, alle ABGs bis aufs kleinste durchlesen, falsche Addressdaten verwenden und immer nach versteckten Preisen und ablenkenden Aufmachungen wie "gratis" suchen.
Was mich persönlich ärgert ist, dass die Nutzlosbranche immer weiter macht und das offensichtlich mit Erfolg. Ich würde gern anderen helfen- aber gegen diese Gesetzeslückennutzer sind die Hände gebunden. Weiß einer was man gegen diese Unternehmen machen kann- außer klagen- was kaum wirkt, da sie nur ihre Namen ändern usw. falls dies geschieht.


----------



## Checker1232 (14 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads Lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



jupiter schrieb:


> Du sagst deune Schwester ist 13 und hat sich dort angemeldet.
> [edit]
> 
> 
> In den AGBs der Seite siehe mal unter § 2 Vertragsabschluss Abs. 3 nach.



ich habe fast das selbe Problem: die [ edit]  von megadownloads.net haben mir eine E-mal geschickt, dass ich 192 Euro im Vborraus bezahlen soll. Das Problem ist aber, das ich mich nicht auf dieser seite angemeldet habe und jetzt weiß ich nicht wie ich aus diesem Schlamassel wieder rauskomme. Die haben mir Zugangdaten geschickt und dann habe ich geschaut ob ich diesen account löschen kann. Nirgendwo habe ich diese Funktion gefunden, aber auf dieser Seite stand:
Wenn sie Fragen oder ein Problem haben wenden sie sich bitte an unsere komponenten Mitarbeiter und senden ihre Frage an [email protected] .
Dann habe ich denen eine E-mail geschickt, in der stand:
,, Bitte löschen sie meinen Account. Ich habe mich nicht bei ihnen angemeldet und außerdem bin ich nicht volljährig"
Darin habe ich auch meinen benutzernamen gemacht das die mich löschen können.
Aber bis heute ist noch keine Antwort gekommen. Die E-mail habe ich am 24.November versandt und heute ist der 14.Dezember

Könnt ihr mir helfen? Ich habe Angst und weiß mir nicht mehr zu helfen. :cry:
Und bevor der Account nicht gelöscht ist kann ich nicht mehr klar denken. :cry:
Bitte helft mir

PS: Ich bin 11


----------



## dvill (14 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Vor den Vogelfreien ist ebensoviel Angst berechtigt wie vor dem bösen Wolf im Kasperle-Theater. Die wollen nur spielen.


----------



## harkan11 (14 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Non Nominandum schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Mitte September bin ich auf die Opendownload Abzocker Falle reingefallen. Anfang Oktober bakam ich per Mail die Rechnung von 96 Euro, die ich ignoriert habe. Die Mahnung habe, wahrscheinlich per Mail Mitte Oktober, habe ich nicht bekommen, da ich inzwischen die Mail Adressen von opnedownload blockiert habe. Anfang November habe ich dann ein Schreiben von unserem gemeinsamen Brieffreund O.T. aus Osnabrück mit einer Forderung von 138 Euro und einer Zahlungsfrist bis zum 15.11.09 erhalten, ansonnsten würde er seinem Mandanten empfehlen, blabla und blub u.s.w. ... Auch das habe ich ignoriert. Seit dem ist Schweigen im Walde.  Also lasst euch nicht nervös machen, egal was kommt, es passiert nichts.
> Gruss Non Nominandum :-D



Hallo,
habe mal bei DivX nachgefragt ob " opendownload " die Erlaubnis der Verbreitung Ihrer Software über opendownload  hat :
Siehe Email Verkehr und unten deren Antwort!!




*From:* Hxxxxx Kxxxxxxx [mailto:[email protected]] 
*Sent:* Wednesday, December 10, 2008 5:23 AM
*To:* Sales Leads
*Subject:* Downloadlizenz


Guten Tag,

da ich ein kleines Problem mit einem Softwarehändler habe wäre ich an einer kleinen Information interessiert. Und zwar ob die Firma   



Content Services Ltd.
Mundenheimer Straße 70
68219 Mannheim
Handelsregister: HRB 703297, Amtsgericht Mannheim
Umsatzsteuer-ID: DE258263766
Internet: opendownload.de



die Erlaubnis Ihrerseits besitzt _Ihre Software zum Download anzubieten.__
Um eine rasche Auskunft wäre ich dankbar
MfG
H.Kxxxxxxx


_[FONT=&quot]Guten Tag,[/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot]Diese Firma ist keineswegs von DivX, Inc. zum Verkauf oder zum jeglichen sonstigen Vetrieb der DivX-Produkte befähigt worden.[/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot]Danke,[/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot][.......][/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]DivX Support[/FONT]
_
_


----------



## spacereiner (14 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Opendownload verkauft ja nicht die Software direkt,sondern den Zugang zu der Software

Das ist schon was anderes


----------



## dvill (15 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Die Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg e.V. bittet:


> Sollten Sie eine Zahlungsaufforderung erhalten haben, informieren Sie uns bitte über die aktuelle Bankverbindung !


Siehe Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg e.V.


----------



## dvill (15 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Heute im Kasperle-Theater: “Guten Tag Herr Nachnahme”


----------



## PBerndl (15 Dezember 2008)

*Neuer Name der Abzocker ??*

Hallo Forum, hab heute meine letzte, aller letzte, unwiderruflich letzte.......also kurz die x-te Aufforderung von Collector bekommen (....blabla ...die Rechtsanwälte der Gläubiger die Ansprüche gerichtlich geltend machen blablabla). Ich bin mit dem Thema schon durch und sammel nur noch die Schreiben aber heute soll ich nun nicht mehr an "Blue Byte FZE" sondern an eine gewisse "Load House FZE" bezahlen !?!?!?   :respekt:
Hat von denen schon al jemand was gehört ??

Gruß PBerndl


----------



## spacereiner (15 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Ist ein und der selbe Verein,die haben wohl nur den Name geädert

Warum wohl

Klick mal an

RAK FREE TRADE ZONE / mega-downloads.net > BlueByte FZE > Load House FZE (PaLAWa)


----------



## yakusa (15 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

moin moin ich breuchte da mal einen guten rat unzwa hat mein kleiner bruder sich bei megadownload den veoh player gedownloadet und hat dabei die kosten übersehen. Auserdem hat er seine richtigen daten da eingegeben:wall:
bis auf das alter war falsch da er noch keine 18 ist. Nun schreiben die eine rechnung von 96 euro die mein bruder ignurirt hat bis dann ein pa tage später eine mahnung kam wo drin stant:

  Es wurde folgendes Geburtsdatum angegeben: 05.02.1990. Sollte sich
 bei einer weiteren Überprüfung der Daten herausstellen, dass ein falsches
 Geburtsdatum eingegeben wurde, ist von einem Betrugsdelikt auszugehen.

Das hat uns natürlich unsicher gemacht und deswegen breuchten wir mal euern rat.


----------



## spacereiner (15 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*




> Es wurde folgendes Geburtsdatum angegeben: 05.02.1990. Sollte sich
> bei einer weiteren Überprüfung der Daten herausstellen, dass ein falsches
> Geburtsdatum eingegeben wurde, ist von einem Betrugsdelikt auszugehen.


 

Sollte sich herausstellen.....................eben,wird es aber nicht

Mit Betrug hat das garnichts zu tun.Dieser Vertrag ist schwebend wirksam,weil dein Bruder minderjährig ist

Wenn Deine Eltern nicht zustimmen ist der Vertrag ungültig,wenn es überhaupt einen gibt

Wenn es kostenlos ist,oder auf dem ersten Blick so aussieht kann man überigens irgendwelche Fakedaten angeben.Was geht es anderen an wie man heisst

Lösch den Schrott und gut ist


----------



## dvill (15 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



> Stand: Das Unternehmen wurde wegen unangemessener Benachteiligung der Verbraucher durch AGB sowie fehlender Endpreisangabe abgemahnt. Zudem wurde ein Verfahren wegen der Beeinträchtigung der Entscheidungsfreiheit von Verbrauchern eingeleitet, da in den Rechnungen behauptet wird, die falsche Angabe des Geburtsdatums stelle ein Betrugsdelikt dar.


http://www.vzbv.de/mediapics/kostenfallen_im_internet_2008.pdf (Seite 4)

Schwachsinnige Mahndroh-Schreiben sprechen erfahrungsgemäß nicht von Realitäten.


----------



## yakusa (15 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

meinst du soll mein vater noch die E-Mail an megadownload schiken?


Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

Sie berufen sich auf einen Vertragsschluss durch meinen minderjährigen Sohn . Da ich als gesetzlicher Vertreter zu einem Vertragsabschluss weder eingewilligt habe, noch meine Genehmigung erteilt habe, ist der Vertrag unwirksam.
Ich fordere Sie auf, von weiteren Drohschreiben denen jedwede Grundlage fehlt, Abstand zu nehmen. Ansonsten behalte ich mir weitere rechtliche Schritte gegen Sie vor.


Mit Freuntlichen Grüßen 

der gesetzlicher Vertreter


----------



## dvill (15 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Spricht der morgens auch mit der Kloschüssel?


----------



## yakusa (15 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

ok hat wohl nicht viel Sin :-D
dann lassen wir das so.


----------



## dvill (15 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Die Konversation mit solchen Typen hat erfahrungsgemäß wenig Sinn:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...t-den-betreibern-von-lebensprognose-test.html


----------



## Gomez (16 Dezember 2008)

*Mega-Download nach einem Jahr - was dann?*

Bin 2007 auf mega-downloads.net reingefallen und hab die erste Zahlung des 2Jahresvertrages geleistet. Ich habe natürlich auch sofort gekündigt. Nun wollen sie natürlich erneut Geld von mir für das 2. Quartal. Muss ich nun nochmal zahlen? Der Vertrag (so nennen es zumindest MDL) ist ja eigentlich rechtswidrig zu Stande gekommen. Ich möchte bitte gerne wissen ob ich hier auch bis zum gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid gehen könnte?
Danke für Antworten


----------



## webwatcher (16 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Mega-Download nach einem Jahr - was dann?*



Gomez schrieb:


> sofort gekündigt. Nun wollen sie natürlich erneut Geld von mir für das 2. Quartal. Muss ich nun nochmal zahlen?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## Cola (16 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

*Langsam machen die Brüder sich echt lächerlich jetzt bieten sie mir eine Ratenzahlung an - mein Gott sind die fertig !!!*


----------



## DangerDanny (16 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo. Habe heute unwissend einen brief der firma SWP im Auftrag von mega-Downloads.net bekommen. 

Soll den einen Betrag von 100,50 Euro schicken. 

4.50 Euro davon sind Mahnspesen, da ich am 07.11.2008 eine E-mail mit Rechnungsanhang erhalten habe. Habe mal nachgeschaut...war mir nciht sicher...doch tatsächlich eine E-Mail vom 07.11.2008 von mega-Downloads.net im Papierkorb gefunden (drinne weil als Spam empfunden, da mir die Seite nicht bekannt war.) Nun wird eine Begleichung der Rechnung bis zum 26.12.2008 gefordert. Habe im Internet genauer gesagt bei Abendblatt.de ein Vorgegebenes Einschreiben gedownloadet und auch Ausgefüllt, in dem ich mich dazu äußer, keinen Vertrag mit dieser Firma getätigt zu haben. 

Ich bin mir absolut sicher, nie diese Seite bewusst betreten zu haben (bis heute um mal zu schauen was das so fürn Laden ist) oder gar etwas gedownloadet zu haben. Wollte dieses Einschreiben inklusive Rückschein auch nun abschicken per Post. Aber ich habe absolut keinen Bock solchen Halsabschneidern diesen gefallen zu tun. 

Meine Frage nun. Soll ich das Einschreiben abschicken? Weil mit E-mail oder gar kostenpflichtigem Telefon-Kundendienst will ich mich nicht abquälen. 

LG


----------



## KatzenHai (16 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



dvill schrieb:


> Spricht der morgens auch mit der Kloschüssel?


:sun:

Make my day!




DangerDanny schrieb:


> Meine Frage nun. Soll ich das Einschreiben abschicken? Weil mit E-mail oder gar kostenpflichtigem Telefon-Kundendienst will ich mich nicht abquälen.


Lies diese Seite. Dann weißt du's.


----------



## webwatcher (16 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



DangerDanny schrieb:


> Meine Frage nun. Soll ich das Einschreiben abschicken? Weil mit E-mail oder gar kostenpflichtigem Telefon-Kundendienst will ich mich nicht abquälen.


Mußt du selber wissen, ob du mit Nutzlosseitenbetreibern  parlieren willst 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Wie schon oben gesagt, mit der   Kloschüssel reden ist  sinnvoller.


----------



## christian95 (16 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

hey leute 
Ich bin 13 Jahre alt!
muss n bisschen ausholen.....
also ich hab vor 2 tagen eine MAHNUNG con mega-downoads bekommen,das ich die auszustehende rechnung zu zahlen hätte.eine rechnung find ich nicht(da ich momentan aber viele spams kriege kann die auch darunter weggekommen sein).dann hab ich ein bisschen nachgedacht,die seite aufgerufen,und es machete pling....
Da ich mir häufig videos angucke bin ich mal auf der seite gelandet weil ich angeblich die neueste version des div-x players bräuchte....als ich aber sah das das geld kostet habe ich das wieder weggeklickt.

ICH HABE MICH NIE ANGEMELDET!!!

Aslo habe ich diese mail an mega.downloads geschickt:


> "An den support von mega-downloads
> Ich habe mich nie bei ihnen angemeldet und habe auch bisher keine rechnung von ihnen erhalten.
> Ich heiße auch nicht Herr [......] und habe auch nicht vor diese diensleistung zu nutzen.
> Ich bin auch nicht am [........] geboren sondern am [...........].
> ...



da bekam ich volgende antwort:


> "Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.
> 
> ...



anbei noch mal mein angeblicher vertrag.

brauche dringend hilfe weiß nämlich net was ich jetzt machen soll


----------



## DangerDanny (16 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Habe das Einschreiben nun abgeschickt. Mal sehen was nun passiert.


----------



## Siggi-51 (16 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



DangerDanny schrieb:


> Habe das Einschreiben nun abgeschickt. Mal sehen was nun passiert.


Schade um das Porto! Ich hätte mir dafür einen Glühwein geleistet!


----------



## Cola (16 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Siggi-51 schrieb:


> Schade um das Porto! Ich hätte mir dafür einen Glühwein geleistet!



seh ich auch so das kann man sich schenken !


----------



## Tytus007 (18 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



christian95 schrieb:


> hey leute
> Ich bin 13 Jahre alt!
> muss n bisschen ausholen.....
> 
> .....brauche dringend hilfe weiß nämlich net was ich jetzt machen soll



Hi Christian,
versuche zuerst damit:
 Am besten zusammen mit deinen Eltern sieht Euch das an: 
Hier klicken

Hier werden sehr leicht verständlich Deine Fragen beantwortet und im Normalfall reicht das:-p:sun:


Gruß,
Tytus


----------



## Tytus007 (18 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



DangerDanny schrieb:


> Habe das Einschreiben nun abgeschickt. Mal sehen was nun passiert.



Hi Danny,
Ich wette mit Dir um 96 Euro, zwei Jahre lang, dass ungefähr das passiert:

Hier klicken.

Bei mir läuft schon die Geschichte seit 03.2008.
Na und?:scherzkeks:
Nur die gleichen blöden Drohungen und nix dahinten!

Ist doch lächerlich, was die Tanten durch diese Drohungen versuchen....:wall:
[.......], sich entspannen und keine Angst haben!
Wovon? Der Briefkasten hält schon die paar Briefe aus!
Zur Entspannung diese Videos vom Katzenjens gucken!
:-D

Tytus


----------



## DangerDanny (18 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Naja, was, wenn sie es doch durchbringen...da hat sich dann schon kohle angesammelt^^

Habe heute Mails bekommen.

3 Stück 

Eine vonwegen vertrag wird halt 1 jahr laufen und die Dienstleistung muss bezahlt werden.

Zweite Dass ich drauf hingewiesen wurde, dass dort kosten sind. neben dem Anmeldekästchen. WO ich mir sicher bin, weggeklickt zu haben, da ich für nen Freeware Prog keine Persöhnlichen Daten angebe da geh ich dann zu chip.de hab ich auch gemacht.

Dritte meine Vertragsunterlagen, die ich nicht ansehen kann^^

So nun wollte ich den netten Leuten mal meine Meinung sagen...schön was in die Tasten getippt abschicken...unzustellbar...4 mal versucht. Spinnen die ? soll ich da anrufen oder was? LAngsam regen die mich auf.

LG


----------



## spacereiner (18 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



> Langsam regen die mich auf


 
Hast Du keine anderen Sorgen:-?



> Zweite Dass ich drauf hingewiesen wurde, dass dort kosten sind. neben dem Anmeldekästchen



Da haben Kosten garnichts zu suchen


----------



## DangerDanny (18 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Ich hab ab morgen urlaub da hat man keine sorgen xD außer halt geldsorgen 

Aber ich kann denen nichts mailen...das ist unfair egal ob die das wahrnehmen ich will den meine Meinung sagen!


----------



## spacereiner (18 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



> das ist unfair egal ob die das wahrnehmen ich will den meine Meinung sagen


 
Deine Meinung interessiert die so wening als wenn in China ein Sack Reis umfällt:-p

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



DangerDanny schrieb:


> .das ist unfair egal ob die das wahrnehmen ich will den meine Meinung sagen!


  Mailroboter hainteressiert das nicht die Bohne   oder glaubst du wirklich, dass dort hunderte 1€ Job Mitarbeiter zigtausende Mails lesen und beantworten?


----------



## Silverstar92 (18 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo ihr Lieben.

Bin auch eine Megadownloads.net geschädigte.
Naja...man müsste eher sagen, sie sorgen für meine Unterhaltung.
Die sind echt besser als jede Comedyshow.
Hab jetzt schon zwei Mahnungen und einen Brief vom Inkassounternehmen 
bekommen. Und nachdem meine Eltern nochmal da hin geschrieben haben
um klarzustellen, dass ich noch minderjährig bin kam dann eine
Mail zurück von wegen ich solle doch meine Geburtsurkunde schicken um
das zu beweisen.
Meine Geburtsurkunde...ja Leute....ich existiere, das weiß ich auch,
aber ich hab mich nicht bei euch angemeldet und deswegen schick ich euch garantiert auch nicht meine Geburtsurkunde^^
Da kann ich die ja gleich zum Kaffeekränzchen einladen...ihnen mein Haus zeigen...meine Kontonummer geben....warum mach ich sie nicht
gleich zu offziellen Mitgliedern meiner Familie?^^

Ich hoffe ja noch darauf Weihnachtspost von denen zu bekommen.
Wenn nicht, dann enttäuschen sie mich wirklich stark. Ich mein...
wenn sie schon behaupten ich wäre bei ihnen Kunde, dann bestehe ich
auch auf meine Weihnachtsmail! *g*

Die widersprechen sich ja schon in ihren Standartantworten.
Zuerst behauptzen sie, man hätte ja 14 Tage nach der Anmeldung von seinem Widerrufsrecht gebrauch machen können.
Später erklären sie einem groß und breit man habe ja mit einem
Klick auf ihrer Anmeldeseite auf das Widerrufsrecht verzichtet.
Die können sich auch nicht entscheiden....

Naja....ich warte jetzt jedenfalls sehnsüchtig auf meine Weihnachtspost.
Und wenn die nicht kommt, dann bin ich echt beleidigt.
Da brauchen die sich nicht wundern, wenn sie ihre 100 irgendwas Euro nicht bekommen^^ Das ist kein Kundenservice *g*


----------



## spacereiner (18 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



> Mail zurück von wegen ich solle doch meine Geburtsurkunde schicken um
> das zu beweisen.


 
Die müssen beweisen dass man minderjährig ist und nicht umgekehrt

Solchen Typen persönliche Unterlagen schicken:-?

BESTIMMT NICHT:-p

Die haben schon recht lustige Rechtsauffassungen


----------



## Verlierer100 (18 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> hunderte 1€ Job Mitarbeiter zigtausende Mails lesen und beantworten?



Jetzt bitte nicht Diskriminieren , zu dem heißt es Gelegenheit zur Arbeit !
und *NEIN* wir geben uns in der Regel *Nicht* Freiwillig zu diesem B....g her


----------



## spacereiner (18 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



> und *NEIN* wir geben uns in der Regel *Nicht* Freiwillig zu diesem B....g her


 
Ausserdem dürfen 1 Euro Sklaven ähhh Jobber nicht in Privatunternehmen beschäftigt werden


----------



## Verlierer100 (18 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



spacereiner schrieb:


> Ausserdem dürfen 1 Euro Sklaven ähhh Jobber nicht in Privatunternehmen beschäftigt werden



Wäre ein Anderes Thema das aber nichts in diesem Forum zu suchen hat


----------



## webwatcher (18 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Zurück zum Thema oder es wird abgetrennt


----------



## susee (19 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

bitte nicht abtrennen.
Das mit der Geburtsurkunde betrifft uns auch.
Ende November hat mein Sohn ein neues nb bekommen.
er recherchierte nach treibern und hat sich bei der Gelegenheit angemeldet.
in der Bestätigungsmail mit dem Aktivierungscode standen keine Kosten, wohl aber Widerrufsbelehrungen.
Im allerletzten Satz dieser WB stand, dass ich noch eine gesonderte Bestätigungsmail bekommen würde.
Ich dachte ich könne dieser dann widersprechen.
Daher habe ich dann den Aktivierungscode für meinen Sohn bestätigt, da ich nichts von den Kosten wusste und davon ausgegangen bin, dass noch eine mail zum widersprechen kommt.
Den Treiber den wir suchten fanden wir dann allerdings nicht.
Anfang der Woche trudelte jetzt (exakt nach Ablauf von 14 Tagen) die Rechnung ein.
Ich wußte damit erst einmal gar nichts anzufangen und bat um Aufklärung.
Die kam am nächsten Tag mit sogenannten Vertragsinformationen.
Der Firmensitz ist angegeben mit: Ral al Khaimah, UAE - wo immer das ist.
Meine Daten stimmen alle, da mein Sohn sie gewissenhaft eingegeben hat (Meine Daten).

Ich habe dann geantwortet:


> _die Anmeldung war meinem 13-jährigen Sohn im Eifer des Gefechts -  passiert.
> Er dachte er bräuchte Treiber für seinen ganz neu an diesem Tag  erhaltenen Rechner.
> Wie Sie aber sicher den Nutzerstatistiken oder ähnlichem entnehmen  können, nutzen wir Ihren Service nicht, haben ihn nicht genutzt und  können ihn auch nicht nutzen, da wir mit den von Ihnen zur Verfügung  gestellten Daten nichts anfangen können.
> Ich bitte Sie daher meinen dadurch, dass ich erst jetzt nach Ablauf  der Widerrufsfrist einen Handlungsbedarf durch Ihre Mail registrieren  konnte, verspäteten Widerruf zu entsprechen.
> ...



Die Antwort forderte wie oben auch eine Geburtsurkunde ein:
_Sehr geehrter Kunde, 

Um den Vertrag aufgrund von Minderjährigkeit auflösen zu können, benötigen wir die Kopie eines gültigen Lichtbildausweises (Geburtsurkunde, etc.). _ 

da ja meine Daten eingegeben wurden ist das natürlich von meiner Seite eh unsinnig.

wie ist denn da jetzt der letzte Stand?
etwa der, dass mega-downloads soviel dazu gelernt hat, dass man da jetzt nicht mehr raus kommt:
Aktuelle Meldungen vom Vampirjäger
?
hoffe auf Eure Anregungen
danke
susee


----------



## Captain Picard (19 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Völlig unabhängig ob minderjährig, Säugling,  volljährig oder Tattergreis, versteh ich nicht, warum immer wieder versucht wird, mit Nutzlosanbietern Konversation zu betreiben. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Dialoge  mit diesen Typen sind so sinnvoll wie Gespräche mit dem Wäscheständer 

Dieser Thread,  der ein Ableger vom Hauptthread ist:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...nloads-net-probleme-rechnungen-mahnungen.html

läuft seit anderthalb  Jahren beinhaltet  zusammen ca 2000 Postings,  wurde fast 600000 mal aufgerufen und  es werden immer wieder dieselben Fragen gestellt und nie wird über mehr
 berichtet als hohles  Drohgewäsch dieses Phantomladens.

Was im Himmels willen erschreckt eigentlich dermaßen?


----------



## Bergmann (19 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Capitain, mein Capitain, das liegt daran das die meisten Menschen so ehrlich sind, dass sie sich eine solch dreiste Abzocke gar nicht vorstellen können. Also ich find das gut, also die vielen ehrlichen Menschen.


----------



## susee (19 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

zuletzt:
[noparse]www.mountaingrafix.at/2008/11/12/ein-genauer-blick-auf-die-seite-mega-downloadsnet/[/noparse]
gruss susee


----------



## Captain Picard (19 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Ohne  ein gesundes Mißtrauen bei allen  kostenlosen Gratisgewinnen gegenüber, 
die nur "unser Bestes" wollen, wird das auf Dauer  eine teure Angelegenheit, die
 viel Lehrgeld  kostet.

Natürlich ist es gut,  dass die meisten Menschen ( mehr oder weniger  ) 
ehrlich sind, aber Vertrauen ist gut,  Kontrolle ist besser oder wie man in Ö sagt: 
"Die Menschn san guat, bloß die Leit san a Gsindel"


----------



## Captain Picard (19 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



susee schrieb:


> zuletzt:


Was dort geschrieben wird ist Schwachsinn hoch drei. Der  Autor stammt entweder aus der 
Nutzlosszene oder hat nicht den blassesten Schimmer von den Tricks Preisangaben zu verschleiern
Der eherne Leitsatz heißt  "Internetseiten sind nicht in Granit gemeißelt" 

Das Erscheinungsbild einer  Seite  kann beliebig in Sekundenschnelle  in Abhängigkeit von  vielen 
Randbedingungen  manipuliert werden, dass derartige Aussagen entweder bewußte Irreführung oder naive Unkenntnis bezeugen.


----------



## susee (19 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

danke.
ich denke in meinem Fall ist die Lücke, dass die Bestätigungsmail nicht kam und in der Aktivierungsmail die Kosten nicht noch mal angeführt waren.
Aber ihr schreibt ja alle komplett ignorieren.
oder doch einmal kurz widersprechen und gut ist?
bitte nicht rügen, ob der 30.000 postings in diesen und anderen Foren.
Ich bin heute nach dem Lesen von Hunderten von Seiten zu diesem Thema auf 3 Portalen Mitglied geworden.
Die im Anfang dieses threads genannten treffen unseren Fall eben nur annähernd.
und der link auf Vampirjäger besagt ja, dass die Verbraucher sich individuell wehren müssen...
In der mega-download Anmeldung steht, dass es kostenpflichtig ist, meiner Meinung auch wirklich gut sichtbar. 
aber die Bestätigung mit Angabe der Kosten fehlte
da kam zuerst die Rechnung.
Daher denke ich, dass der Vertrag ungültig ist.
Bevor ich also jetzt meine Anwältin bemühe, wären aktuelle Abläufe interessant.
Ist das in diesem thread (sorry ich habe nur bis Seite XX gelesen) in der letzten Zeit besprochen worden?
Ich hatte mich jetzt wegen der Geburtsurkunde dazu entschlosen, diesem thread beizuwohnen...
danke


----------



## webwatcher (19 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



susee schrieb:


> Daher denke ich, dass der Vertrag ungültig ist.


Diese Laden hat bis zum heutigen Tage bei zigtausenden von Usern, die sich entweder stur oder taub stellen, noch nicht ein einziges mal die Justiz bemüht, wie übrigens auch alle andern Nutzlosanbieter seit über drei Jahren mit wenigen Ausnahmen,  die allesamt mit Ohrfeigen seitens der Gerichte endeten.  Wenn die Rechtslage so eindeutig wäre, wie dieser Laden behauptet, warum ziehen sie nicht vor Gericht, sondern  beschränken sich  auf endlosen  Drohmüll?


----------



## Silverstar92 (19 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Ich hab denen sogar geschrieben, dass ich weitere Mahnungen ignorieren werde. Zurück kam prombt eine weitere Mahnung und eine tolle Mail
mit dem Standtext:

Sehr geehrter Kunde, bablablablabla...
wir möchten keine rechtlichen Schritte gegen sie einleiten,
blablabla....
überweisen sie den ausstehenden Betrag auf das und das Konto,
blablablablabla....

Da hilft wohl nur noch zurücklehnen und nen schönen Ordner mit
den Mahnungen anlegen, damit ich dem Weihnachtsmann wenn er kommt
erzählen kann wie brav ich dieses Jahr war und ihm gleich die
nette Firma auf die Liste von den "Kindern" schreiben kann, wo Knecht Ruprecht kommen soll *g*


----------



## Zausels_Kerl (22 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo,
ich bin auch einer der Mega-Downloads-Genervten. Schon seit geraumer Zeit nervt mich Herr [ edit]  und seine Schärgen mit irgendwelchen kreativen Mahnungen, Erinnerungen und Drohungen. Zunächst habe ich drauf reagiert, nachdem sich die Mails und Schreiben aber immer wiederholen und das Spielchen an Stumpfsinn nicht zu toppen war, habe ich die Aktivitäten beschränkt. 

Ein Schreiben an die Volksbank Oelde wegen Kontomissbrauch (freiwillige Selbstkontrolle der Banken) konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen. Die freundliche Mitarbeiterin aus der Qualitätssicherung hat auch prompt geantwortet und mitgeteilt, dass sie bereits informiert seien und entsprechend reagiert haben. Vermutlich wird nun demnächst wieder ein neues Konto bei den [ edit] von Coll€ctor auftauchen ...

vG
Martin


----------



## spacereiner (22 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Am besten finde ich diesen Spruch



> Im Falle
> einer strafrechtlichen Ermittlung ist es den Strafverfolgungsbehörden
> anhand der IP-Adresse möglich, den PC zu identifizieren, der zum
> Zeitpunkt der Anmeldung genutzt wurde.


 
So so,über eine IP kann man also einen PC identivizieren:wall:

Was hat eine IP mit dem PC zu tun:-?

Glauben die die Leute sind alle blöd:-?


----------



## dvill (22 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Sollen sie vor Gericht ziehen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...licht-bei-nachbarschaft24-net.html#post261909


----------



## webwatcher (22 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



spacereiner schrieb:


> So so,über eine IP kann man also einen PC identivizieren


Grundsätzlich geht das bis zu einem  gewissen Grade, aber die juristischen Grenzen haben sie ja selber aufgeführt:


> ist es den Strafverfolgungsbehörden .....möglich,


Diese Herrschaften sind wohl die allerletzten, die mit der Staatsanwaltschaft Bekanntschaft machen möchten.


----------



## spacereiner (22 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



> Grundsätzlich geht das bis zu einem gewissen Grade,


 

Man kann so einen Anschluss identivizieren aber doch kein PC

Wie soll dass den gehen:-?


----------



## dvill (22 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Die Mahnbedrohung des Einschüchterungsgewerbes besteht nur aus Kasperle-Aufführungen und nebulösen Flaschengeistern. Jeder Versuch der Interpretation, Auseinandersetzung oder Aufklärung ist zwecklos.

Die Realität arbeitet ohne Nebel und Flaschengeister: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...-zahlungspflicht-bei-nachbarschaft24-net.html


----------



## webwatcher (22 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Die Debatte darüber führt hier zu weit vom eigentlichen Thema weg und  ist aus rechtlichen Gründen wie bereits erläutert  unsinnig.


----------



## ~tuanna~ (23 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo,

habe mich auch bei opendownload.de angemeldet und nach einigen Rechnungen per email dann ein Mahnung vom Anwalt per Post erhalten. 
Ich wurde aufgefordert den Betrag innerhalb einer Frist zu zahlen sonst käme eine Anzeige!!
Leider habe ich mich nicht weiter informiert und verzweifelt den Betrag überwiesen..
Nun wollte ich fragen, ob ich das Geld zurückfordern kann:roll:


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



~tuanna~ schrieb:


> Nun wollte ich fragen, ob ich das Geld zurückfordern kann:roll:


 Man   kann man es zurückfordern aber realistisch betrachtet ist die Chance es zurückzubekommen gleich Null.


----------



## spacereiner (23 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



> Nun wollte ich fragen, ob ich das Geld zurückfordern kann


 
Sofort zur Bank,wenn Du Glück hast ist das Geld noch nicht bei denen auf dem Konto

Erst informieren bevor man aus Panik handelt

Und noch wichtiger- LESEN was man da ausfüllt


----------



## Verlierer100 (23 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



~tuanna~ schrieb:


> Nun wollte ich fragen, ob ich das Geld zurückfordern kann:roll:



Fordern kannst du, nur mit Erfolg???
Spreche möglichst schnell ! Mit deiner Hausbank


----------



## ~tuanna~ (23 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Man kann es zrückforderen aber realistisch betrachtet ist die Chance es zurückzubekommen gleich Null.


 
Und wenn ich ein Anwalt einschalte, ist die Chance immer noch gleich Null:-?


----------



## webwatcher (23 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



spacereiner schrieb:


> Sofort zur Bank,wenn Du Glück hast ist das Geld noch nicht bei denen auf dem Kontok:


Wen es nicht am selben Tag geschieht, ist die Chance zero 


spacereiner schrieb:


> Erst informieren bevor man aus Panik handelt
> Und noch wichtiger- LESEN was man da ausfüllt


Wenn man vom Rathaus kommt ist man immer schlauer. Die meisten Menschen lernen aus schlechten Erfahrungen.


----------



## webwatcher (23 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



~tuanna~ schrieb:


> Und wenn ich ein Anwalt einschalte, ist die Chance immer noch gleich Null:-?


Der ändert nichts an der Rechtslage. Im Zivilrecht gilt die Regel immer den Gegner in den Zugzwang zu bringen
Der Fordernde hat die Beweislast. Solange man nicht gezahlt hat, müssen die Nutzlosanbieter ihre Forderung beweisen, was ihnen nie gelingt. Hat man gezahlt, ist man in der mißlichen Lage das Gegenteil
 beweisen zu müssen, was ungleich schwieriger ist.

Auch hier mal eine metoo Pause


----------



## dvill (13 Januar 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Inkasso: Die Tricks der Geldeintreiber - markt - WDR Fernsehen


> Er sei aufgefordert worden, zu statistischen Zwecken seine Adresse einzugeben und dann die gewünschte Software herunterzuladen. Das habe er getan. Inzwischen beträgt die Forderung des Inkassobüros gegen ihn über 150 Euro. Auch hier muss es, glaubt man dem Betroffenen, zwei Versionen ein und derselben Seite geben.


Der Trick ist bekannt: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


----------



## katha88 (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo zusammen...

Gerade hab ich eine Rechnung von Mega-Downloads bekommen!!!! Und jetzt bin icht total überfordert. Natürlich hab ich mir die angegebenen Links alle durchgelesen, aber trotzdem weiß ich grad gar nicht, was ich tun soll!! 
Dem Vertrag widersprechen?? Oder gar nichts machen? Wie habt ihr, die anderen Betroffenen das so gehandhabt?
Laut denen hab ich mich dort am 1.11.08 angemeldet und jetzt, 2,5 Monate später kommt die Rechnung!!!

Bin grad echt verunsichert, ich trau mich nicht, einfach gar nix zu machen! Ich hab mich dort ja angemeldet (kann mich zwar nicht mehr genau erinnern, aber die haben meine Adresse, also muss es so gewesen sein) und wenn ich nicht aufmerksam genug bin, das ganze Kleingedruckte zu lesen, bin ich da nicht selber schuld??? 

Ich wäre sehr dankbar über etwas Hilfe, v.a. ob ich jetzt reagieren soll oder nicht!?


----------



## drachen08 (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Dann wären es vermutlich viele User die von schuldhaften Verhalten ausgehen müssten, macht unzählige Fallen dadurch nicht besser.
Im Forum wird hierüber bereits berichtet, hast evtl. den Hinweis übersehen.
Drohungen sind keine Seltenheit und dies ist Taktik, wenn nur die Hälfte User bezahlen, können die Erfolge mit dieser Masche verbuchen und dann nehmen diverse Abzockmaschen kein Ende.


----------



## katha88 (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Also nicht zahlen und alles ignorieren? Oder doch einen Widerruf schicken??


----------



## drachen08 (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hast du dies im Forum gelesen?  
Rechnung Inkasso Betrug: Kostenfallen und Abofallen im Internet zusammengefasst: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090


----------



## alex.K (14 Januar 2009)

*AUFRUF RTL Beitrag*

Über solche hinterlistigen Machenschaften muss unserer Ansicht nach berichtet werden - und zwar schnell! Wir wollen demnach die Menschen aufklären. Dies geht am Besten, indem wir einen oder mehrere Fälle von Betroffenen kurz erklären und uns dann mit dem Verbraucherschutz und Anwälten auf die Suche nach den Drahtziehern der Netzabzocke machen. Weiter wollen wir deutlich aufklären, wie man nicht in die Falle tappt, bzw. ohne Kosten wieder rauskommt. Dafür bitte ich Sie uns zu helfen und sich als hessischer Betroffene/r bei mir zu melden: [email protected]

Vielen Dank, 

A. Klein
RTL Hessen GmbH
Solmsstraße 4
60486 Frankfurt a.Main
Tel: 069-71 67 80


----------



## katha88 (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

http://www.vz-bawue.de/mediabig/28042A.pdf

Kann ich Mega-Downloads diesen Musterbrief senden? Falsch ist es auf jeden Fall nicht oder?

Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## drachen08 (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Vermutlich werden die diesen nicht einmal lesen, aber wenn's dich beruhigt kannst du den nehmen.


----------



## webwatcher (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



katha88 schrieb:


> Kann ich Mega-Downloads diesen Musterbrief senden? Falsch ist es auf jeden Fall nicht oder?


Ob es sinnvoll ist, Brieffreundschaften mit Nutzlosseitenbetreibern zu pflegen:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## drachen08 (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Ob es sinnvoll ist, Brieffreundschaften mit Nutzlosseitenbetreibern zu pflegen:
> 
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html




Meinung: NEIN........


----------



## katha88 (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hab jetzt mal ein Schreiben abgeschickt. Vor allem, weil ich falls ich doch zahlen müsste, nicht will, dass der Vertrag noch verlängert wird! 1 Jahr reicht nämlich wirklich...
Aber jetzt bleib ich erstmal hart und werd auf die Mahnungen nicht eingehen!!


----------



## spacereiner (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



> Hab jetzt mal ein Schreiben abgeschickt


 
Das hätteste Dir sparen können,das liest da ehe keiner.Und interessieren tuts da auch keinen


----------



## drachen08 (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



katha88 schrieb:


> Aber jetzt bleib ich erstmal hart und werd auf die Mahnungen nicht eingehen!!


  :thumb::thumb::thumb:

Erstmal= xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## drachen08 (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



spacereiner schrieb:


> Das hätteste Dir sparen können,das liest da ehe keiner



Erwähnte ich auch schon.


----------



## katha88 (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Ach ja: ich hab meine ganze Adresse bei der "Anmeldung" eingegeben. :wall:
Ändert das irgendwas an der ganzen Sache??


----------



## spacereiner (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



> Ändert das irgendwas an der ganzen Sache


Der Mahnmüll kommt per Post.Sonst nichts.Ist schon erschreckend wie leichtfertig viele mit ihren persönlichen Daten umgehen.Dir kann da garnichts passieren


----------



## katha88 (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Habe gerade eine Antwort auf mein Ablehnungsschreiben bekommen mit dem Vertrag im Anhang. 
Ich bin mal so frei und kopier das hier rein. 


> Wir haben Sie bereits bei der Anmeldemaske neben dem Eingabefeld über die Kostenpflicht des Abonnements und auch über das Widerrufsrecht informiert. Weiters haben Sie unsere AGB durchgelesen und auch akzeptiert, somit wurden Sie über die Vertragsbedingungen bestens in Kenntnis gesetzt.
> 
> Bedauerlicherweise können wir Ihren Widerruf nicht akzeptieren, da die Widerrufsfrist 14 Tage nach der Anmeldung gültig ist und Ihre Anmeldung, am 2008-11-01 getätigt wurde.
> 
> ...


 

Ich glaub, da hab ich wirklich keine Chance... Die haben wohl recht mit allem was sie schreiben... 
Bin wohl selber schuld, Dummheit muss bestraft werden!!! Aber ich hab draus gelernt...


----------



## spacereiner (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



> neben dem Eingabefeld


 
Genau da hat sowas garnichts zu suchen



> Die haben wohl recht mit allem was sie schreiben


 
Nö,haben sie eben nicht


----------



## webwatcher (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



katha88 schrieb:


> Ich glaub, da hab ich wirklich keine Chance... Die haben wohl recht mit allem was sie schreiben...
> Bin wohl selber schuld, Dummheit muss bestraft werden!!! Aber ich hab draus gelernt...


seltsame Ansichten. Aber jeder muß selber entscheiden ob er Drohkasperletheater ernst nimmt. 
Hier jedenfalls  niemand und  es sollte sich auch niemand der Leser  von diesen seltsamen
 Ansichten beeindrucken/ beeinflussen  lassen. Die  Informationen unter den Links oben  sind 
auf keinen Fall verstanden worden


----------



## katha88 (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Und was ist mit den AGBs?? 
Seid ihr nach dem Schreiben immer noch der Meinung, ich soll nichts machen? Die haben mir ja sogar den Vertrag geschickt!! 
Aaah ich dreh noch durch.


----------



## webwatcher (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Wenn du die Infos gelesen und/oder geschaut hättest, wüßtest du, was zu tun ist.

Persönliche Rechtsberatung gibt es hier nicht, nur Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe. 
Wenn die  Infos nicht ausreichen oder  ihnen nicht vertraut wird  >
 Verbraucherzentrale  oder Anwalt


----------



## drachen08 (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



katha88 schrieb:


> Und was ist mit den AGBs??
> Seid ihr nach dem Schreiben immer noch der Meinung, ich soll nichts machen? Die haben mir ja sogar den Vertrag geschickt!!
> Aaah ich dreh noch durch.



Da du möglicherweise immer noch Zweifel an dem hast - was hier nachzulesen ist, kann man wenig helfen.


----------



## katha88 (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Tut mir Leid, bin halt echt verunsichert. 
Hab mir die Infos natürlich alle durchgelesen. 
Werde mich aus dem Forum zurückziehen. Trotzdem danke für eure Bemühungen.


----------



## technofreak (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



katha88 schrieb:


> Hab mir die Infos natürlich alle durchgelesen.


Glaube ich schlicht nicht. Das Thema mega-downloads.net 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...nloads-net-probleme-rechnungen-mahnungen.html

wird in zwei aufeinanderfolgenden Threads seit dem  25.04.2007 und  diesem in  ingesamt ca  2000  
Postings verhackstückt und  wurde weit mehr als eine  halbe Million mal aufgerufen. Der Laden hat sich in 
keiner Weise konkret rechtlich engagiert sondern beschränkt sich auf Drohmüllschreiben 
Was es da noch zu zweifeln gibt,  entzieht sich mir völlig


----------



## Verlierer100 (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Und wieder ein Opferlamm welches unwissentlich dafür sorgt das diese
Abzocke niemals aufhören wird. 
Schade um das Geld!:wall:


----------



## jupp11 (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Verlierer100 schrieb:


> Und wieder ein Opferlamm :


Ob das wirklich ein Opferlamm ist,  bin ich mir nicht mal so  sicher. 

So beratungsresistent zu sein  erzeugt bei mir erhebliches Mißtrauen


----------



## Verlierer100 (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Ob das wirklich ein Opferlamm ist,  bin ich mir nicht mal so  sicher.
> 
> So beratungsresistent zu sein  erzeugt bei mir erhebliches Mißtrauen


Ich war damals auch lange am Schwanken
Denn wir haben unserer Kurzen immer gesagt das man immer ehrlich sein soll
und seine Schulden zurück zahlen muss.

doch im laufe des Forums sind meiner Ganzen Familie die Augen geöffnet worden das es auch nich Schaden kann, mal etwas genauer hinzusehen.

Deswegen noch ein dickes *DANKE* an alle mitwirkenden !!!


----------



## Lucman (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

habe so ein schreiben von opendownload.de bekommen, eine rechnung über 96€. sie wollen es im schlimmsten fall über das amtsgericht mannheim einklagen.
meine frage: können sie mir etwas anhaben? ich lebe in* österreich*, bin nicht volljährig und habe einen falschen namen und adresse angegeben

danke im voraus


----------



## spacereiner (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



> können sie mir etwas anhaben


Theoretisch ja,praktisch nein.Scroll mal ganz nach oben,klick die Links unter der roten Schrift an und lese was da so steht


> wollen es im schlimmsten fall über das amtsgericht mannheim einklagen.


Das werden sie zu 99.9999999% nicht machen


----------



## Captain Picard (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Lucman schrieb:


> meine frage: können sie mir etwas anhaben?


aber ja. Mit Mahndrohmüll so vollschüten, dass man es als Sprungschanze für´s 
Skispringen bei Tauwetter einsetzen kann.


----------



## webwatcher (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



spacereiner schrieb:


> Theoretisch ja,


Eine  Theorie ist ein gesicherte  Erkenntnis.  Das dürfte kaum hier der Fall sein

Hypothetisch wäre noch weit übertrieben

Da hier nur immer wieder daselbe gepostet wird: 

me too Pause


----------



## Hankman (21 Januar 2009)

*Erkennt man mit ordentlicher Kündigung einen Vertrag an?*

Hi Leute,

als erstes: Großes Dankeschön an alle Beteiligten hier im Forum, die sich die Mühe machen um Infos zusammentragen und sich durch jede menge Doppelpostings zu kämpfen!

Aber es geht leider wieder um mega-downloads.net...
Ich habe ausführlich gesucht und die Grundsatzartikel gelesen, aber ich habe leider noch eine offene Frage - wenn sie schon beantwortet wurde, nehmt es mir nicht übel, hab neben eurer Suchfunktion auch auf eurer Site gegoogelt und mich durch unmengen Ergebnisse gekämpft =)

Folgendes ist passiert:


Nach software gesucht
Megadownloads gefunden
Angemeldet (mit falschen Namen, richtiger Mailadrese von web.de wo auch mein richtiger Name steht)
Dann eben irgendwann Mahnung erhalten, das übliche halt..
Ohne zu googeln (Riesenfehler, ich weiß) den Betrag gezahlt
Dann länger nicht dran gedacht
Auf die Idee gekommen mal nach Vertragslaufzeit und automatischer Verlängerung zu gucken
Die 24 Monate entdeckt
Per Mail ordentlich gekündigt (also zu 2010)
Erst dann gegooglet
Aus allen Wolken gefallen
Antwort von denen bekommen - nehmen die Kündigung natürlich mit Freuden an, die ...

Wie gesagt... war dämlich nicht vorher zu googlen, dann hätt' ich ganz sicher nicht bezahlt und Mails, etc. ignoriert.. aber ok, passiert.

*Die Frage ist jetzt, ob ich mit der ordentlichen Kündigung deren Vertrag zugestimmt habe - oder ob es sich da wie mit der Zahlung der 1. Rate verhält.*

Ich habe hier den gleichen Fall gefunden, allerdings wird nur auf die Zahlung der 1. Rate geantwortet - nicht auf die Kündigung von stele81 und er hat sich auch nicht weiter gemeldet, wie die Sache ausgegangen ist.

Meine Kündigung - leider ohne "hilfsweise":



			
				mir schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> hiermit kündige ich den Vertrag "M1085903", abgeschlossen am 12.09.2008, ordentlich zum 12.09.2010.
> Von Rückholversuchen o.ä. bitte ich abzusehen.
> ...


deren Antwort, die sogar innerhalb eines Tages kam - klar, geht ja um einen "zufriedenen" Kunden...:



			
				Mega-Downloads.net schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr Runge,
> 
> 
> Ihre Kündigung wurde vorgemerkt, diese wird nach Ablauf der Mindestvertragslaufzeit durchgeführt, sofern zu diesem
> ...


Wäre für ne kurze Antwort dankbar, wie gesagt.. hab nicht mehr dazu gefunden, aber bei den 1000enden Posts, deren Inhalt sich ständig wiederholt übersieht man natürlich auch schnell was - daher nochmal danke ans Forum-Team für das Zusammentragen der Infos, wirklich super!

Also liebe Grüße,
Nico


----------



## Faceman75 (22 Januar 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo,  auch mich lässt megadownloads oder besser deren beauftragtes Inkasso COLLECTOR Forderungsmanagement einfach nicht in Ruhe! Und das schon seit gut 1,5 Jahren und etlichen Mahnungen! Heute kam auch schon wieder ein Schreiben mit Frist zum 26.01.2009, wonach ich mittlerweile 164,62€ zahlen soll, letztmalige Mahnung ansonsten würde ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren eingeleitet werden! Hat das jemand hier schon mal bekommen oder wär ich vielleicht bald der erste? VIP-Opfer sozusagenIch hatte früher schon mal einen ähnlichen Fall, wo dann aber spätestens nach 6 Monaten Schluss war. Ehrlich gesagt bin ich von deren Ausdauer schon überrascht! Wie lange werdet bzw. wurdet Ihr denn von denen so belästigt? Geantwortet hab ich denen ja noch nie, ausser dem Widerspruch der 1. Rechnungsmail! Kann ich denn damit rechnen, dass dort irgendwann auch mal Schluß mit ist oder habe ich jetzt quasi eine einseitige Brieffreundschaft auf Lebenszeit? Wusste gar nicht, dass megadownloads nen kostenloser Begleitservice für vereinsamte Internetuser ist


----------



## webwatcher (22 Januar 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Faceman75 schrieb:


> ! Kann ich denn damit rechnen, dass dort irgendwann auch mal Schluß mit ist oder habe ich jetzt quasi eine einseitige Brieffreundschaft auf Lebenszeit?


Auf Lebensenszeit sicher nicht, aber "anhänglich" sind sie schon 
Nimm´s mit Humor: 
Stories zum Schmunzeln - Seite 42 - Antispam e.V.

PS: Mahnbescheidsdrohungen sind schon langweilig, so oft wie die schon ausgestoßen wurden


----------



## dvill (22 Januar 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Faceman75 schrieb:


> Und das schon seit gut 1,5 Jahren


Kasperle-Theater mit der Spielzeitlänge entlarvt sich selbst. Ein Inkassodrücker, der so lange nur schwachsinnige Mahndrohungen schickt, glaubt selbst nicht an die Wirksamkeit der behaupteten Forderung.


----------



## Susanne (30 Januar 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo, ich lese eigentlich immer noch mit obwohl Megadownload mich seit November 08 eigentlich in Ruhe lässt. --freu--freu--.
Ich hatte mich im März 08 angemeldet. Nach 7 oder 8 Briefen ist jetzt endlich längere Zeit Ruhe.
Haltet durch!! Nicht zahlen!!


----------



## drachen08 (30 Januar 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Susanne schrieb:


> Haltet durch!! Nicht zahlen!!


:-D:-D:-D

Doch Ruhe, vermutlich nicht, wenn auch wünschenswert. So eine Nutzl..... meldet sich oftmals nach mehreren Monaten erneut.
Habe ich gerade bei stream..... erlebt.


----------



## Captain Picard (30 Januar 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Susanne schrieb:


> Nach 7 oder 8 Briefen ist jetzt endlich längere Zeit Ruhe.


Gerade diese Häufung  zeigt, wie hohl diese Drohmüllschreiben  sind. Seriöse Unternehmen, die  echte Forderungen haben, mahnen maximal 2-3 mal und  dann geht es zur Sache. (Mahnbescheid usw.)
Nichts von dem geschieht. Statt dessen Zermürbungstaktik. Da hilft nur ein dickes Fell.


----------



## Reducal (30 Januar 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Das Inkasso für den österreichischen Wüstenzauber aus Dubai macht jetzt (womöglich u. a.) eine Erfurter Unternehmung. Hat von denen schon mal jmd. was bekommen, wer ist das?


----------



## dicke8202 (30 Januar 2009)

*kostenfalle mega-download.net*

Ich hab zwar schon diverse Sachverhalte zum Thema "Internet Abzocke - Megadownloads.net" und dessen Handhabung lesen können, allerdings bleibt da eine Frage offen. Und zwar bin ich mal auf die Seite gegangen, um mal zu recherchieren worum es geht. Ich konnte mich nicht entsinnen, mit diesem Anbieter einen Vertrag geschlossen zu haben. Gleich das erste auf der Seite ist ein blinkender Schriftzug "Jetzt für nur 96,00 € im Jahr Mitglied werden". Mir blieb direkt ein fetter Kloss im Hals stecken!! Hätte ich nicht auch den Banner bemerken müssen, als ich das erste Mal diese Seite besucht habe, um den Vertrag zu abzuschließen??? Ich kann mich weder daran entsinnen, noch daran mir irgendwas Kostenpflichtiges runter geladen zu haben. Auf den Info Seiten kann ich nur was über Versteckte Kosten und deren Umgang bei Vertragsabschluss nachlesen, aber diese Kosten sind offensichtlich. Ich habe Bedenken, ob ich vor Gericht (sollte das Ganze soweit gehen) tatsächlich Recht bekommen würde, die Aufmachung der Seite ist ja eindeutig. Das hätte ich doch zuvor lesen müssen!!! Kann es sein, das die Seite nachträglich seitens des Anbieters geändert wurde?? Ich bin wirklich ratlos, wie ich mich jetzt verhalten soll. Ich habe gegen die 1. Rechnung keinen Widerspruch eingelegt, so dass ebenfalls für mich die Frage offen steht, ob ich auch noch beim Erhalt einer Mahnung (die nun anschließend kam) in Widerspruch gehen kann. Ich hoffe sehr das auch diese Fragen beantwortet werden könne :cry:


----------



## webwatcher (31 Januar 2009)

*AW: kostenfalle mega-download.net*



dicke8202 schrieb:


> Ich habe Bedenken, ob ich vor Gericht (sollte das Ganze soweit gehen) tatsächlich Recht bekommen würde, die Aufmachung der Seite ist ja eindeutig. Das hätte ich doch zuvor lesen müssen!!! Kann es sein, das die Seite nachträglich seitens des Anbieters geändert wurde??


Internetseiten sind nicht in Granit gemeißelt. Sie sind so  ziemlich das flüchtigste, was es gibt

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html

Es besteht  der ständige Irrglaube, dass ein User seine  "Nichtschuld" beweisen müsse. 
Umgekehrt wird ein Schuh draus. Die  Nutzlosanbieter müssen  die Rechtmäßigkeit ihrer  Forderung beweisen.
Da sie dies nicht können, ziehen sie auch wohlweislich nicht vor Gericht.


----------



## Daneel Olivaw (31 Januar 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Falls es Dir hilft, mir hat´s geholfen. Die Drohungen...geht vor Gericht mit horrenden Kosten....und so. Kennt sich ja keiner von uns "Otto-Normalbürger" mit Gerichten, Anwälten und Kosten aus. Hab das hier aus einem Beitrag rauskopiert. Lies einfach die Links und Beiträge. Dir kann nichts passieren. Es wird zu keinen Gerichtsverfahren kommen.
---------------------------------------------------------
*Und was für Kosten drohen mir schlimmstenfalls?*

Da bietet sich ein Blick in einen Online-Prozesskostenrechner an. Gehen wir mal davon aus, ein dubioser Anbieter will für einen merkwürdigen Dienst 90 Euro, schaltet tatsächlich einen Anwalt an und zieht dann (*was höchst unwahrscheinlich ist*) allen Ernstes vor Gericht. Würdest du den Fall dann wirklich verlieren (*was völlig unwahrscheinlich ist*), kämen schlimmstenfalls knapp 160 Euro Kosten auf dich zu:


Zitat von *Prozesskostenrechner bei Spiegel Online* :
Gegenstandswert: 90,00
Kläger beauftragt Anwalt: ja
Beklagter beauftragt Anwalt: nein
Prozess ist Berufungsverfahren: nein

Anwaltsgebühren: 62,50
Auslagenpauschalen: 7,50
Umsatzsteuer (19 %): 13,30
Gerichtskosten: 75,00

Gesamtkosten: 158,30 
Wenn Anbieter in ihren Drohbriefen also von Horror-Summen schreiben, lügen sie dich glatt an.
--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## webwatcher (31 Januar 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Daneel Olivaw schrieb:


> Es wird zu keinen Gerichtsverfahren kommen.


In über drei Jahren hat es bei hundertausenden von Betroffenen ganz vier Prozesse 
gegeben, die alle vier mit Ohrfeigen für die Nutzlosanbieter endeten.
Das Urteil  letzte kürzlich:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...-zahlungspflicht-bei-nachbarschaft24-net.html

Die Chance auf den Jackpot ist bedeutend größer als verklagt zu werden


----------



## dvill (4 Februar 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



> Die Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen-Anhalt e.V. rät von Schriftwechsel in das Emirat ab, um nicht weitere Daten in die Hände dieser Firma zu geben. Betroffene Verbraucher sollten diese Mail ignorieren und keinesfalls eine Zahlung leisten.


Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen-Anhalt : Unberechtigte Forderungen ignorieren


----------



## Tytus007 (11 Februar 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Moin an alle!
Ich dachte, die mdl gibt es nicht mehr, aber es scheint das noch nicht der Fall zu sein. Ich war länger nicht hier, habe die Sache nicht oft verfolgt.
Im Prinzip spielt es keine Rolle, die Briefe die mdl, bzw. irgendwelche An-wälde und In-cazos schicken, sind lächerliche Drohungen, einfach ignorieren. Bei mir wird bald der Jahrestag als ich die  erste Drohung bekam.12 Monate.... Nix dahinter! Seit 3 Monaten habe ich auch keine Briefe mehr gesehen.
Viele Grüße an alle User und Mods dieses wunderbaren Forums!

Gruß,
Tytus


----------



## Antiscammer (11 Februar 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Das deckt sich genau mit unseren Beobachtungen, dass der Mahnzirkus in den meisten Fällen sich über 6-12 Monate erstreckt.


----------



## Cola (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Das deckt sich genau mit unseren Beobachtungen, dass der Mahnzirkus in den meisten Fällen sich über 6-12 Monate erstreckt.


hoffe mal dann ist auch ende bin bei ca 5 Monaten


----------



## Tytus007 (14 Februar 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Cola schrieb:


> hoffe mal dann ist auch ende bin bei ca 5 Monaten



Warum "hoffe"? Dir passiert doch nix, weder jetzt, noch in den nächsten 5 Monaten, noch in einem Jahr.
 Es ist vollkomen egal wie viele Briefe Du noch bekommst.
Von mir aus, es kann weiter gehen, ich bezahle das Porto für die Briefe doch nicht. und meinem Briefkasten tut es auch nichts. 
Und wenn ich die Briefe sehe (gesehen habe), habe ich nur gelacht :-D
Ist nur eine lächerliche Drohkulisse, die überhaupt keine Kraft hat.
Und einzige, die sich ärgern sollen sind die , die diese Briefe verschicken.

Um sonst....:wall:um sonst.... :wall: 
Ich lache Euch nur aus…. Ihr Dummköpfe :scherzkeks:

Gruß und ein schönes Wochenende!

Tytus 007


----------



## Shinobiffm (23 Februar 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo an alle,

ich habe mir vor ca. 2 Monaten auf einer Seite den Adobe Flash Player runtergeladen. Dort war von entstehenden Kosten nichts zu sehen. Heute kam ein Brief reingeflattert von der Firma Mega-Downloads.net mit einem Postfach in Hannover. Das Schreiben lautet:


> Letzte Mahnung vor Übergabe an das Inkassobüro
> 
> 
> Sehr geehrter Herr           ,
> ...


Und natürlich das falls ich es nicht zahle ein Inkassobüro beauftragt wird etc..


Das lustige ist das wir überhaupt nie eine Rechnung oder Mahnung erhalten haben.
Als ich heute nochmal auf der Seite war steht tatsächlich ein Hinweis da das man ein Abo für 96 Euro abschliesst. 

Nun frage ich mich ob ich das damals nur übersehen habe oder es tatsächlich nicht da stand. Falls es da stand hätte ich ja einen gültigen Vertrag mit denen abgeschlossen und müsste ja eigentlich zahlen. Wie sollte ich mich nun verhalten? Besser gar nicht reagieren oder einen Widerspruch schreiben? Es ist schon eine riesen Sauerei die diese Firma abzieht. 

Für Tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## dvill (23 Februar 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Shinobiffm schrieb:


> Heute kam ein Brief reingeflattert ... mit einem Postfach in Hannover.


Flatterbriefe ohne nachvollziehbare ladungsfähige Anschrift und ohne nachvollziehbare Veranlassung gehören direkt als Wertstoff ins Altpapier.

Wer sich einem Verbraucher nicht klar zu erkennen gibt, verdient nicht die Aufmerksamkeit für mehr.


----------



## Meihau (25 Februar 2009)

*MegaDownloads / Brauche Hilfe*

Hallo zusammen,

ich brauche dringend hilfe, weil Mega Downloads es anscheinend auch mich abgesehen hat.
Der ein oder andere von euch, wird vielleicht Mega-Downloads kennen. Ich wurde bis jetzt 2x per Mail von diesen Leuten angeschrieben, und gestern kam ein Brief. In dem stand, dass ich 100,50 € bezahlen soll. Doch für was bitte? Ich hab daraufhin eine Mail geschrieben, und als ich wieder eine sinnlose Antwort bekommen habe, habe ich noch mal eine Mail geschrieben, mit der Ankündigung, dass ich es schriftlich machen werde. Ich glaube ich habe mal nach kostenloser Antiviren-Software gesucht, aber nie eine Willenserklärung unterschrieben. Jedenfalls geht dort auch keiner ans Telefon. 

Ich poste mal den Schriftverkehr 



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> am 5. Februar haben Sie mir eine Zahlungsaufforderung - mit Hinweis auf zurückliegende Zahlungsaufforderungen - gesendet. Laut diesen Aufforderungen soll ich insgesamt 100,50 € bezahlen. Für was allerdings, das ist nicht beschrieben. Weder kann ich mich erinnern, dass ich jemals den Dienst Ihrer Firma in Anspruch genommen habe, oder in irgendeiner anderen Art und Weise Leistungen in dieser Höher von Ihnen erhalten habe.
> Ich habe im Internet auch übrigens über Sie recherchiert - und dort scheinen Sie ja mit ihren "Zahlungsaufforderungen" nicht ganz unbekannt zu sein.
> ...


 
Daraufhin kam die Antwort: 



> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> Wir haben Sie bereits bei der Anmeldemaske neben dem Eingabefeld über die Kostenpflicht des Abonnements und auch über das Widerrufsrecht informiert. Weiters haben Sie unsere AGB durchgelesen und auch akzeptiert, somit wurden Sie über die Vertragsbedingungen bestens in Kenntnis gesetzt.
> 
> ...


 
Daraufhin habe ich wieder geschrieben: 



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> ein entsprechender Brief für Sie, ist seit heute per Einschreiben auf dem Weg zu Ihnen.
> Bitte Beachten Sie, dass ich auf weitere Emails und Briefe von Ihnen nicht mehr reagieren werde, und sie sofort lösche bzw. vernichte.
> ...


 
Der Inhalt des Briefes war der: 
(Übrigens ein Vordruck vom Verbraucherschutz)



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> ich beziehe mich auf Ihr Schreiben vom 05.02.09 in dem Sie einen Betrag von 100,50 € verlangen.
> Ich habe jedoch nach meiner Überzeugung keinen gültigen kostenpflichtigen Vertrag mit Ihnen geschlossen. Daher bin ich auch nicht bereit, Ihre Forderung zu begleichen. Sollten Sie dennoch meinen, dass es zwei übereinstimmende Willenserklärungen und einen gültigen Vertrag gibt, fordere ich Sie auf, den Nachweis zu erbringen, welches Angebot Sie mir in welcher Weise und zu welchem Zeitpunkt gemacht haben, und wie und wann ich dieses Angebot über eine kostenpflichtige Leistung angenommen habe und ein gültiger Vertrag gemäß den Bestimmungen des Fernabsatzrechtes und der BGB-Informationspflichten-Verordnung zustande gekommen ist.
> ...


 
Nun habe ich 2 Wochen nichts von denen gehört.
Heute kam dann die Antwort in 2 Mails. Also die haben nicht mal irgendwas schriftlich gemacht, sondern nur per Mail. Wie geil ist das denn?? 



> -- Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> Ihr Fall wurde bereits an unser Inkassobüro weitergeleitet, da Sie die offene Forderung noch nicht beglichen haben.
> 
> ...


 


> Sehr geehrter X,
> 
> 
> Ihre Kündigung wurde vorgemerkt, diese wird nach Ablauf der Mindestvertragslaufzeit durchgeführt, sofern zu diesem
> ...


 
Das kann doch nicht sein !! Hat Mega Downloads wirklich was gegen mich in der Hand? Ich bin so wütend gerade.

Hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen.


----------



## Meihau (25 Februar 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Sorry, ich hab in meinem ersten Beitrag ganz oben geschrieben:



> Ich wurde bis jetzt 2x per Mail von diesen Leuten angeschrieben


 


> und gestern kam ein Brief.


 
Das ist natürlich schon alles 3 Wochen her. Ich hab das nur vor 3 Wochen in einem Forum geschrieben und hab das kopiert. Schriftverkehr ist alles was ich gepostet habe, ist also mehr als 2x. Die Zeitangaben stimmen also jetzt nicht mehr.


----------



## webwatcher (25 Februar 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Tipps für weiteren Liebesbriefwechsel:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...t-den-betreibern-von-lebensprognose-test.html


----------



## wahlhesse (25 Februar 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Bitte VOR dem Posten von Beiträgen ERST den Infotext ganz oben auf jeder Seite lesen. Warum? Weil dann erübrigt sich das Geschreibsel komplett.

Du hast nun bereits gegen das erste Gebot im Umgang mit der Nutzlosbranche verstossen,
 indem Du mit dem Anbieter Kontakt aufgenommen hast. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Als Dankeschön des Anbieters wirst du nun noch nachhaltiger mit sinnfreien Mahn- und Drohschreiben bedacht. :-?
Siehe den Beitrag meines Vorredners....

Aber was davon zu halten ist, wirst Du nach der Lektüre der obigen Hinweise hoffentlich begreifen .

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Meihau (25 Februar 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo wahlhesse, 

danke für die Antwort. Ja ich weiß, ich könnte mich dafür auch in den Hintern treten, dass ich denen was geschrieben habe.
Aber ich hab mit einer Frau vom Verbraucherschutz telefoniert, und die hat mir eben nur geraten das nicht zu bezahlen, und den Vordruck für MegaDownloas auf ihrer Homepage auszudrucken und denen zu schicken.

Was kann ich denn jetzt genau tun? Dass ich jetzt immer Post von Mega Downloads bekomme ist klar, aber können die mir wirklich gefährlich werden, wenn ich in Zukunft alles ignoriere?

Gruß
Meiha


----------



## webwatcher (25 Februar 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Meihau schrieb:


> aber können die mir wirklich gefährlich werden, wenn ich in Zukunft alles ignoriere?


Was hat sich denn geändert?  Wenn sie gefährlich wären, hätten sie es bereits getan.


----------



## Meihau (25 Februar 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Ach so, nur damit du nicht denkst, ich hab deinen Link nicht gelesen.
Ich weiß sehr wohl, dass MegaDownloads alleine keien Rechte geltend machen kann, und es dafür eines richterlichen Beschlusses Bedarf. Aber meine Frage ist halt, wie wahrscheinlich es ist, dass Mega Downloads wirklich mit einer Anzeige, Inkasso und richterlichem Beschluss kommt etc...
Der Link ist ja schön und gut, aber helfen tut mir das nicht wirklich


----------



## webwatcher (25 Februar 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Meihau schrieb:


> Aber meine Frage ist halt, wie wahrscheinlich es ist, dass Mega Downloads wirklich mit einer Anzeige, Inkasso und richterlichem Beschluss kommt etc..


Ungefähr so wahrscheinlich wie der Jackpot im Lotto

Ganze viermal haben es Nutzlosanbieter in über drei Jahren bei hunderttausender Betroffener 
 vor Gericht versucht und  sich blutige Nasen geholt.


----------



## meckes65 (26 Februar 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Ich lese nun schon seit längerer Zeit in diesem Forum mit und kann nun hoffentlich etwas zur Beruhigung der Betroffenen hier beitragen. Hier mein Erfakrungsbericht:

Es ist nun etwa ein Jahr her, dass ich auf die Megadownloads-Bande hereingefallen bin. Ich wollte open office herunterladen und bin über einen Google-Link direkt auf eine open office downloadseite gestoßen. Ich war zwar etwas verwundert, dass man neuerdings dort Kontaktdaten hinterlegen mußte, habe mir aber nichts weiter dabei gedacht.
Naja, zwei Wochen später hatte ich dann eine Zahlungsaufforderung in meinem Mail-Postfach. Da habe ich mich dann erst mal im Web (hier übrigens auch) schlau gemacht über diese Gang und beschlossen nicht zu zahlen. Habe einen Widerruf per Mail abgesendet und fertig. Natürlich war ich auch zunächst verunsichert und hatte ein mulmiges Gefühl dabei, aber diese Aussitzstrategie war die einzig richtige. Es kamen noch zwei Mahnungen per Mail und 6 Mahnungen und Inkassoschreiben per Post, die ich alle in die Altpapiertonne gekloppt habe. 
Ende Oktober kam dann die "letzte Zahlungsaufforderung vor der Klage" (lol) von Collector die ich ebenfalls ignoriert habe. Seitdem herrscht Funkstille.
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Lasst euch nicht verunsichern und in Panik versetzen, die können euch gar nix. Ignorieren, außsitzen, tot stellen und gut ist. Nach ca. einem dreiviertel Jahr ist der Spuk vorbei.

Gruß
meckes


----------



## Tytus007 (26 Februar 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Meihau schrieb:


> Ach so, nur damit du nicht denkst, ich hab deinen Link nicht gelesen.
> Ich weiß sehr wohl, dass MegaDownloads alleine keien Rechte geltend machen kann, und es dafür eines richterlichen Beschlusses Bedarf. Aber meine Frage ist halt, wie wahrscheinlich es ist, dass Mega Downloads wirklich mit einer Anzeige, Inkasso und richterlichem Beschluss kommt etc...
> Der Link ist ja schön und gut, aber helfen tut mir das nicht wirklich



1. Wenn Du das weißt, warum machst Du Dir noch sorgen und stellst Dir und uns hier noch Fragen?

2. Die Links hier sind nicht gut.......
   Die sind sehr gut! 
   Die muß Du aber lesen oder sich ansehen (mein Tipp - Katztenjens auf YouTube)
   Nimm es Dir Zeit, in alle Ruhe, es lohnt sich.
   Mir hat es geholfen! Ich bin frei von der Angst und von mir aus da können noch Abertausende von Briefen zu mir geschickt werden.
So ein Quatsch macht mir nix aus.
Mein Briefkasten hält das alleine aus.
Ich bezahle das Porto für diese Drohungen doch nicht.
Also, wo ist das Problem?

Vor gut über 2000 Jahren sagte der Socrates: "Kennst du die Methode, dann nutze sie!" 
Lese die Links hier! Das ist alles was du brauchst.


Die Nutzlosbrange das is Alles nur eine Drohkuliesse und Angstmacherei, wirklich sonst nix dahinten.
Bei mir z.B. es geht mit MDL schon seit über einem Jahr.
Ich habe in 12 Monaten  5 oder 6 Briefe bekommen, lächerlich!
Immer der gleiche Quatsch.
Und seit 3-4 Monaten nix mehr.:scherzkeks:

Ich dachte die MDLs sind schon weg vom Fenster.
Sieht nicht danach aus, die Mumie geistert noch und weitere Opfer werden gesucht.
Macht es nix! Einfach sich nicht einschüchtern lassen, das ist wirklich alles, was man zu machen hat.
Es gibt KEINEN GRUND Angst zu haben 
KEINEN.
keinen :sun:

Da wette ich mit Jedem um 96 Euro zwei Jahre lang!

Gruß,
Tytus007


----------



## Tytus007 (26 Februar 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



meckes65 schrieb:


> .....
> Es kamen noch zwei Mahnungen per Mail und 6 Mahnungen und Inkassoschreiben per Post, die ich alle in die Altpapiertonne gekloppt habe.
> .....



:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Captain Picard (26 Februar 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Meihau schrieb:


> Der Link ist ja schön und gut, aber helfen tut mir das nicht wirklich


Wenn dir  das nicht hilft, dann geh zur ( oder ruf dort an)  Verbraucherzentrale oder Anwalt. Die werden die höchstwahrscheinlich dasselbe erzählen, was du hier kostenlos erfährst. 
Hör aber auf hier andere User zu verunsichern!


----------



## Cola (26 Februar 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



meckes65 schrieb:


> Es kamen noch zwei Mahnungen per Mail und 6 Mahnungen und Inkassoschreiben per Post, die ich alle in die Altpapiertonne gekloppt habe.


..ich bei fünf Briefen, denn wird wohl noch ein Brief kommen, oder hat schon mal einer mehr als sechs Briefe bekommen ???


----------



## Tytus007 (26 Februar 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Cola schrieb:


> ..ich bei fünf Briefen, denn wird wohl noch ein Brief kommen, oder hat schon mal einer mehr als sechs Briefe bekommen ???




nach dem zweiten Brieflein,  habe ich aufgehört zu zählen....:zungezeig:
das war ca. Februar 2008


----------



## Nicko1998 (26 Februar 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Cola schrieb:


> ..ich bei fünf Briefen, denn wird wohl noch ein Brief kommen, oder hat schon mal einer mehr als sechs Briefe bekommen ???


Ohje, du stehst noch ganz am Anfang dieses Drohspams. Der Rekord liegt derzeit bei 26 Mahndrohschreiben (eines "durch TV und Rundfunk bekannten" Inkassobutzen) an denselben Empfänger innerhalb eines knappen Jahres. Wenn die Nr. 27 kommt, meldet er sich wieder bei mir. :-D


----------



## Tytus007 (26 Februar 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> ...
> Der Rekord liegt derzeit bei 26 Mahndrohschreiben an denselben Empfänger...



Da war am werk ein komplett ahnungsloser Anwalt oder anderer Inkassosierer
:unbekannt:
Oder er (sie) wollte einfach nur ins Fernseher!

Der (die) "arme" hat sich aber wirklich eingesetzt! :szaf:
Ohne Fleiß kein Preis! :handreib:

Tytus007


----------



## Teleton (26 Februar 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Der Rekord liegt derzeit bei 26 Mahndrohschreiben (eines "durch TV und Rundfunk bekannten" Inkassobutzen) an denselben Empfänger innerhalb eines knappen Jahres.


Boah,Respekt, 26 ist gut. Mein Spitzenreiter war bisher jemand mit 13 Mahnungen durch eine Inkassobutze mit "geometrischem" Namen. Den hatte ich eigentlich bei den Meisterschaften in einer Spitzenposition gesehen.

Oder hat Deiner geschummelt und geantwortet? Das führt zur Disqualifikation!


----------



## Antiscammer (26 Februar 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Meine bereits sattsam bekannte Forderung, dass die Mahnschreiben zur Tapezierung eines durchschnittlichen Gästeklos ausreichen müssten, wird aber mit 26 Mahnungen auch noch nicht erfüllt. Ich habe mal ausgerechnet, dass zur Tapezierung der Wände eines durchschnittlichen deutschen Lokus (unter Aussparung der Tür und des Spülkastens) ca. 120 DIN-A4-Mahnbriefe nötig wären. 
Bisher ist mir aber noch keine Methode bekanntgeworden, wie man die Mahnkasper zu einem derart hohen Papierausstoß animieren könnte.

Aber 26 Mahnungen müssten immerhin schon für eine Schmalwand ausreichen. Ein dekorativer Schmuck für das Gästeklo, immer wieder gern gelesen während besinnlicher Stunden innerer Einkehr. :scherzkeks:


----------



## Nicko1998 (26 Februar 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Teleton schrieb:


> Boah,Respekt, 26 ist gut. Oder hat Deiner geschummelt und geantwortet? Das führt zur Disqualifikation!


Nein. Der da wars in Sachen "sms-trend.de" ...


----------



## Midna (10 März 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Erstmal guten Tag,

 Ich hab mcih hier nun auch mal registriert weil ich nun auch reichlich Probleme am Hals hab.
Ich hab vor etwa einem oder 2 Monaten eine Mahnung von Megadownload bekommen. Ob ich vorher eine per Mail bekommen hab, kann ich nicht sagen da der Spamordner bei mir grundsätzlich gelöscht wird.
Dann irgendwann bekam ich wieder post, die meine Mutter aber gelesen hat. Sie meinte irgendwas mit einem Inkassounternehmen. Nun war sie bei der Polizei Strafanzeige erstellen da ich mich nicht erinnern kann, auf der Seite gewesen zu sein. Da ich aber relativ viel Downloade, was aber immer legal ist, kann es durchaus sein das ich da mal was gedownloadet habe. Ich hab mir aber die Seite angeschaut und kann mich an das Layout etc. nicht erinnern.

 Nun ist meine Mutter halt zur Polizei. Die meinte sie würden vielleciht mal meinen PC durchsuchen, um zu schauen ob ich wirklich da drauf war. Nun ist aber das Problem, ich hab unzählige Musik auf meinem Pc, die mit einem Programm von YouTube gedownloadet wurdee, also die Tonspur aus den Videos gezogen wurde und was können die da machen? Können die überhaupt was nachweisen und was wenn? Auch bin ich noch minderjährig, also eigentlich kann mir ncihts passieren oder?


----------



## drachen08 (10 März 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Als Minderjährige(r) kannst du keine Verträge abschließen, allein deshalb hätte deine Mutter sich keine Sorgen machen müssen und schon gar nicht bei me.... Im Netz sind genügend Hinweise, die besagen: NICHT ZAHLEN und nicht einschüchtern lassen.
Wozu also PC bzw. Festplatte zur Polizei bringen?


----------



## SEP (10 März 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Midna schrieb:


> Die meinte sie würden vielleciht mal meinen PC durchsuchen, um zu schauen ob ich wirklich da drauf war.


Ich glaube nicht, dass das eine vernüftige Idee ist. Jedenfalls sollte ein "gesunder" PC nicht so viel protokollieren, dass dies eine echte Be- oder Entlastung bzgl. mega downloads wäre.

Lass das lieber.


----------



## Midna (10 März 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Ich will den PC da ja nicht hinbringen sondern die Polizei will den durchsuchen. Ich meinte meine Mutter solle sich keine Sorgen machen aber naja.
Naja wenigstens bringt der Vertrag nix aber ich denke da passiert nciht viel und zahlen wird sie eh nicht.


----------



## webwatcher (10 März 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Midna schrieb:


> Nun ist meine Mutter halt zur Polizei. Die meinte sie würden vielleciht mal meinen PC durchsuchen, um zu schauen ob ich wirklich da drauf war.


Übereifrig oder Null Ahnung


----------



## Midna (10 März 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Wer meine Mutter oder die Polizei :-?


----------



## Verlierer100 (10 März 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Übereifrig oder Null Ahnung


Oder kein Vertrauen


----------



## webwatcher (10 März 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Midna schrieb:


> Wer meine Mutter oder die Polizei :-?


nicht deine  Mutter, die kann am allerwenigsten dafür


----------



## Yota (11 März 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hall zusammen,

zuerst einmal möchte ich sagen, dass es schön ist, dass es ein solches Forum gibt...

Nun zu meinem Problem:
Ich habe vor einiger Zeit eine Rechung bekommen von mega-downloads.net. Zuerst habe ich mich geweigert, doch irgendwann habe ich dann bezahlt... Ich bin nicht volljährig, war zu diesem Zeitpunkt gerade 17 Jahre alt.
Nun geht der Vertrag jedoch zwei Jahre. Durch meine Überweisung haben sie meine Bankverbindungen; bei der Registration hatte ich keine richtigen angaben gemacht, lediglich die E-mailadresse hat gestimmt. Genutzt habe ich den Service meines Wissens nicht (oder maximal einmal unwissentlich).

Dass der Vertrag zwei Jahre lang geht, das habe ich erst gemerkt, als ich gezahlt hatte... Und diese Hilfe habe ich auch erst im Nachhinein gefunden.
Im Herbst wird dann sicher die nächte Rechung kommen.

Ich habe, da irgendwie die erste Registration nicht funktioniert hat(dachte ich zumindest), einen zweiten Account angemeldet. Genutzt habe ich lediglich einen von denen und diesen auch nur maximal einmal (wie bereits oben geschrieben).

Jetzt meine Frage:
Wie soll ich mich verhalten, wenn die nächsten Rechungen kommen? 
Soll ich sie bezahlten, oder eine Kündigung schreiben? Meine Bankdaten haben sie ja, sowie die IP Adresse mit der sie, wie ich hier erfahren habe, gar nichts machen können.
Es sind zwar 2*96€=192€ , für einen Schüler wie mich eine Menge Geld, aber ich zahle lieber das Geld als da jetzt irgendwelche größeren Probleme zu bekommen.


----------



## webwatcher (11 März 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Yota schrieb:


> Im Herbst wird dann sicher die nächte Rechung kommen.


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## Yota (11 März 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Also soll ich einfach mal nicht zahlen und schauen was passiert?


----------



## Yota (11 März 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Sorry for dopplepost... Irgendwie kann ich meinen Beitrag nicht editieren.

Das geld will ich gar nicht zurück... Das ist mir egal, habptsache nicht nochmal zahlen!


----------



## blowfish (12 März 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Yota schrieb:


> Das geld will ich gar nicht zurück...



Das wird auch nicht funktionieren. Du hast ja das Geld selbst überwiesen.
Was sonst noch passieren wird...
Stories zum Schmunzeln - Antispam e.V.


----------



## Tytus007 (12 März 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Yota schrieb:


> Hall zusammen,
> .....doch irgendwann habe ich dann bezahlt... Ich bin nicht volljährig, war zu diesem Zeitpunkt gerade 17 Jahre alt.



Hallo Yota,
erzähle bitte , 
warum hast Du schon einmal bezahlt?

Sonst sehe  Dir oben unter "Hinweise" aufgelisteten Links und Videos von Katzenjens an, und die Welt wird wieder in Ordnung sein.
Dort findest Du auch Antworten auf alle Deine Fragen.

Mein Tipp: das unter: "Die wichtigsten Tipps im Film"

Gruß,
Tytus


----------



## Yota (12 März 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Tytus007 schrieb:


> Hallo Yota,
> erzähle bitte ,
> warum hast Du schon einmal bezahlt?



Hallo,

sie haben mich recht lange unter Druck gesetzt, bis ich gezahlt habe. Gegoogelt habe ich erst hinterher richtig. Ich wollte einfach Probleme vermeiden.

Muss ich ebenfalls ein Schreiben einschicken in dem ich den Vertrag ablehne?


----------



## meckes65 (13 März 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Einfach nicht bezahlen und gut ist. Schmeiß den ganzen Papiermüll von denen und deren Schergen dorthin wo der hingehört. Lass Dich nicht nerven und behalte die Ruhe. Ich bin mit dieser Strategie gut gefahren. Von März bis Dezember letzen Jahres haben die mir 3 Mails und 6 Briefe geschickt. Seitdem habe ich nix mehr von dem Drecksverein gehört. Also, cool bleiben und *nicht zahlen*.

Gruß
meckes


----------



## Yota (13 März 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Briefe schicken können sie mir nicht, die landen im Nirivana^^
Hatte eine nicht existierden Adresse angeben.:-p


----------



## Verlierer100 (13 März 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo Yota 
jetzt verrate uns allen doch einmal, womit haben die dich so
unter Druck setzen können das du soviel Gutes Geld aus dem Fenster wirfst?


----------



## Yota (13 März 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Na ja, ich bin auf das mit der IP Adresse reingefallen...


----------



## Verlierer100 (13 März 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Da hast du eine Menge Lehrgeld bezahlt.
Hoffentlich hast du wirklich daraus gelernt, das solche ( Spare ich mir lieber müsste sonst editiert werden ) wirklich gar nichts mit der IP anfangen können,
das gilt auch für alle anderen sogenannten Firmen mit dem gleichen Geschäftsmodell.


----------



## Yota (14 März 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Natürlich habe ich daraus gelernt. Hinterher ist man immer schlauer!


----------



## Ulle (20 März 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

mhh... und wenn ich bezahlt habe und dann nach einem jahr eine neue rechnung für das folgejahr kommt? hab ich dann nicht bestätigt, dass ich akzeptiere...? sorry für die dumme frage, wahrscheinlich auch schon 100 000 mal beantwortet... :wall::wall:


----------



## webwatcher (20 März 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Ulle schrieb:


> mhh... und wenn ich bezahlt habe und dann nach einem jahr eine neue rechnung für das folgejahr kommt? hab ich dann nicht bestätigt, dass ich akzeptiere...? sorry für die dumme frage, wahrscheinlich auch schon 100 000 mal beantwortet... :wall::wall:


100000 mal noch nicht aber fast ...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## Bergmann (20 März 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Immerhin, fast eine Woche war hier Ruhe. Gibt es dafür Gründe oder ist das Zufall? 

(Oder war dieser Teil hier im Laufstall eingesperrt, so das niemand Posten konnte?)


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 März 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Wenigstens kann man, ausreichende Englischkenntnisse vorausgesetzt, seinen Frust in den Wüstensand schreiben:
> The Official RAK Government Portal
> (e-complaint services, The Official RAK Government Portal)



über drei Monate später ist im Wüstensand immer noch zu lesen


> *Actions History                  *                                                                                Currently there are no taken actions.


soviel zur Seriösität der RAK Business Zone


----------



## Don Pablo (22 März 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Bergmann schrieb:


> Immerhin, fast eine Woche war hier Ruhe. Gibt es dafür Gründe oder ist das Zufall?


Anscheinend wird innerhalb des Verbundes umstrukturiert.
Es gibt wohl einen neuen Eintreiber für Mega-Downloads.


----------



## PBerndl (23 März 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo Forum, ich weiß gar nicht was los ist, hab von den Abz.....ern schon seit Mitte Dezember 2008 nichts mehr gehört !!!! :-p sollten die etwa aufgegeben haben  bin richtig enttäuscht, hatte mich schon so an die Briefe jeden Monat gewöhnt. Ist jemand was bekannt ??:gruebel:

Gruß PBerndl


----------



## Silbendrechsler (31 März 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hi,
ich hab mich wohl auch bei Mega-Downloads angemeldet. In der ersten Panik habe ich aber leider die Rechnung bezahlt. (Ich habe dieses Forum leider zu spät entdeckt.) Jetzt will ich natürlich wenigstens die zweite Rechnung nicht bezahlen. Hat jemand damit schon Erfahrung gemacht? Hier wird ja überall empfohlen, dass man schon auf die erste Rechnung nicht reagieren soll... was ist wenn man es doch gemacht hat?
lg


----------



## webwatcher (31 März 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Silbendrechsler schrieb:


> was ist wenn man es doch gemacht hat?


Hier lesen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## jogli (26 April 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

hhey leute, 

leider habe auch ich mich bei m-d unter falschangaben angemeldet.... bin aber noch keine 18, da ich von den ersten drohungen wegen nichtbezahlens sehr eingeschüchtert wurde und diese seite noch nicht kannte, habe ich bezahlt. Was schreibe ich denen nun am besten, um die zweite rechnung die heute gekommen ist nicht bezahlen zu müssen?

gibts da vielleich schon nen standardbrief?

danke schonmal


----------



## dvill (26 April 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Womit hätte sich diese Bande für die Würdigung mit einem Schreiben qualifiziert?


----------



## Antiscammer (26 April 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Es gibt kein Gesetz, mit dem durch eine einmalig erfolgte Zahlung ein unwirksames Vertragsverhältnis bestätigt wird.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## jogli (26 April 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

das problem ist denke ich mal dabei, dass ich die erste rechnung bezahlt habe und dass die daher meinen namen kennen


----------



## Antiscammer (26 April 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Das ändert nichts.


----------



## drachen08 (27 April 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



jogli schrieb:


> das problem ist denke ich mal dabei, dass ich die erste rechnung bezahlt habe und dass die daher meinen namen kennen



1x bezahlt - bedeutet nicht nächste Abz........


----------



## jogli (27 April 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

hey schonmal danke für eure antworten, find echt klasse, dass ihr das macht... 


jetzt aber wieder zu meinem problem: 
wäre es sinnvoll denen zu schreiben, dass ich mich mit falschen daten angemeldet habe und noch gar keine 18 bin?


----------



## Captain Picard (27 April 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



jogli schrieb:


> wäre es sinnvoll denen zu schreiben, dass ich mich mit falschen daten angemeldet habe und noch gar keine 18 bin?


Als Sonderservice zum 271. Mal die Links  zum Nachlesen.
 ( Persönliche Rechtsberatung ist nun mal verboten ) 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


> Betroffener: _*Ich glaube Dir kein Wort und will unbedingt irgendwas schreiben. Welchen Musterbrief nehme ich?*_
> 
> Seufz, ich habe es befürchtet. Ist schnurz, solange die Anfechtung drin ist. Den Rest könnte man ja - siehe oben - nachreichen, falls es zu einem Prozess käme. *Wichtig ist aber den Anbietern nicht auch noch durchs schreibseln die Datensätze zu verfeinern. Also nicht mehr Daten -insbesondere die Adresse rausrücken- als die Gegenseite eh schon hat. Vollständige Adressdatensätze in den falschen Händen führen nicht nur zu Belästigungen per Brief sondern könnten auch für weitere Projekte eingesetzt werden.*


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...tragsfallen-versteckte-kosten.html#post131430


> Können sich Minderjährige für einen kostenpflichtigen Dienst anmelden?
> 
> Minderjährige zwischen 7 und 17 sind beschränkt geschäftsfähig. Sie können zwar im eigenen Namen Verträge abschließen. Die Wirksamkeit des Vertrags hängt aber von einer im Voraus oder im Nachhinein erteilten Zustimmung des Sorgeberechtigten ab. Grundsätzlich ist dabei eine allgemeine Einwilligung der Sorgeberechtigten in Verträge mit geringer Verpflichtung denkbar, z.B. der Kauf von Lebensmitteln, Spielsachen etc. mit dem Taschengeld. Bei Geschäften größeren Umfangs und insbesondere bei Verträgen mit dauerhafter Bindung wird eine solche Einwilligung allerdings regelmäßig fehlen. Wird die erforderliche Zustimmung ausdrücklich verweigert, ist der Vertrag endgültig unwirksam.


----------



## Cola (1 Mai 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Ich hoffe mal ich bin mit den Mega - Pflegefällen durch seit dem 30.01.09 habe ich keinen Brief mehr bekommen, zum Glück hoffe es ist vorbei !
*
Der Letzte hatte den Titel :

Letzte Zahlungsaufforderung vor Klage*

habe wie immer nichts gemacht !!!!

Ich hatte 5 Briefe bekommen !

Gruß

Cola


----------



## Cola (5 Mai 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

sieht wohl so aus als ob es vorbei ist da keiner mehr hier schreibt oder ?!


----------



## Antiscammer (5 Mai 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Es ist sehr ruhig geworden um megadownloads.
Vermutlich wird noch versucht, die letzten Forderungen einzutreiben - und dann war´s das.
Die nächste Abzocke kommt bestimmt.


----------



## Katze (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

ich denk ma die heissen jetzt nur anders zb.Fix Downloads...


----------



## Cola (9 Mai 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

ich denk es hat ein Ende !!!


----------



## hummersepp (10 Mai 2009)

*Mega-Downloads: Was tun, wenn man Abo für das 1. Jahr (leider) bereits gezahlt hat?*

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich glaube die Überschrift dieses Threads sagt schon grob, um was es geht. Bitte lasst mich mein Problem mit Mega-Downloads kurz schildern und ich hoffe natürlich auf Eueren Rat.

Ende 2007 bin ich leider auch auf Mega-Downloads reingefallen. Als dann die Mahnung im Nov. 2007 bei mir im Briefkasten lag, habe ich erstmal 96 EUR gezahlt und über mich selbst geärgert, dass ich die Seite nicht näher durchgelesen habe. Ich habe anschließend umgehend gekündigt, so dass mein tolles Mega-Downloads-Abo Ende 2009 ausläuft.

Ich habe leider erst längere Zeit nach meiner Zahlung von dieser dubiosen Firma und ihrer Abzocke Notiz genommmen (und mich dann nochmals geärgert  :wall. 

Nun aber meine Frage: 

Ich habe nunmehr wieder eine Mahnung bekommen für das 2. Jahr und letzte Jahr des Abos (d.h. wieder 96 EUR). Nachdem ich umfassend in diesem Forum rumgestöbert habe, bin ich vorerst zu dem Entschluss gekommen, mein Abo für das 2. Jahr nicht zu bezahlen und es darauf ankommen zu lassen.

Wenn ich mir nun aber die Musterbriefe der Verbraucherzentralen durchlese, wird als Begründung immer aufgeführt, dass "...ein Vertrag nicht zustande gekommen ist, da keine zwei übereinstimmenden Willenserklärungen vorliegen".

Man könnte nun auf die Idee kommen, dass ich - durch die Zahlung des Abos für das 1. Jahr - dem Vertrag leider konkludent zugestimmt habe und damit auch für das 2. Jahr bezahlen muss. Ich möchte nicht der erste sein, der vor Gericht gegen Mega-Downloads verliert.

Hat jemand von Euch ein ähnliches Problem? Würde Ihr weiter warten?

Danke vorab für Euere Comments.

Gruß

Hummersepp


----------



## dvill (10 Mai 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Das Geschäftsmodell basiert auf Einschüchterung. Wer sich nicht einschüchtern lässt, kann sein Geld behalten, in jedem Jahr.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## indigogirl (17 Mai 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

hallo, ich hab da auch noch mal ne frage:

ich war damals auch so blöd und hab die erste rechnung bezahlt. gleichzeitig habe ich denen eine kündigung geschickt ("zum nächstmöglichen termin") diese wurde auch bestätigt zum 30.04.2010

jetzt kam die rechnung fürs zweite jahr (und mittlerweile auch schon die erste mahnung)
nun meine frage: habe ich dadurch, dass ich schriftlich gekündigt habe, den vertrag sozusagen anerkannt? (denn wenn ich einen vertrag kündige, muss ich ihn doch anerkannt haben oder?) 

weiss jetzt echt nicht, was ich machen soll und wie da die rechtslage ist. 

wäre für eine antwort sehr sehr dankbar!!!


----------



## webwatcher (17 Mai 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



indigogirl schrieb:


> nun meine frage: habe ich dadurch, dass ich schriftlich gekündigt habe, den vertrag sozusagen anerkannt?


Hast du wirklich gekündigt oder widersprochen?


----------



## indigogirl (17 Mai 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

blöd wie ich war gekündigt...

ja ich weiss das war dumm könnte mir auch selbst in den a... beissen


----------



## Antiscammer (17 Mai 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

In diesem Fall wäre es besser, die Verbraucherberatung oder einen Anwalt zu fragen. Denn in diesem Fall sollte z.B. genau geprüft werden, was Du geschrieben hast, und was die geantwortet haben.


----------



## meckes65 (26 Mai 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

[ edit]  Auch wenn ihr die erste Rechnung schon bezahlt habt ist kein rechtsgültiger Vertrag zustande gekommen. Die können euch gar nichts, denn deren Geschäftsgebahren erntbehrt jeder rechtlichen Grundlage. Wie hier schon oft erwähnt, scheuen die Unternehmen der Nutzlosbranche aus gutem Grund den Gang zum Gericht wie der Teufel das Weihwasser.

Gruß
meckes
_____

Seit Oktober 2008 nicht mehr angemahnt


----------



## Madmax (4 Juni 2009)

*MegaDownloads - erste Rechnung bezahlt - und jetzt kommt die zweite....???*

Hallo!
Ja, ich bin blöd! :wall:
Ja, ich habe vor einem Jahr Schiss bekommen und die Rechnung bezahlt.
Doch jetzt kommt die zweite, da ich ja einen Vetrag von 2 Jahren abgeschlossen habe (heißt es). Doch jetzt bin ich schlauer als vorhher und habe mir alles mögliche dazu im Internet durchgelesen. Ich sehe nicht ein, das zweite Jahr auch zu zahlen und habe schon widersprochen und schon ne Mahnung erhalten.

Meine Frage ist jetzt: 
Muss ich ebenfalls keine Angst haben? Oder sieht das hier anders aus, da ich ja schon was bezahlt habe? Der Vorgang ist der gleiche, die drohen schon mit Inkasso, Anwalt und Gericht...

Danke schon mal für eure Antwort! Ich habe das Forum ausführlich gelesen, vielen Dank für alles, doch diesen Fall habe ich nicht entdeckt. Sollte ich ihn überlesen haben, dann schon mal sorry!

Bin gespannt
Madmax

PS: Ja, ich dürft sagen: "Man, bist du bescheuert!" :wall: :roll:


----------



## webwatcher (4 Juni 2009)

*AW: MegaDownloads - erste Rechnung bezahlt - und jetzt kommt die zweite....???*



Madmax schrieb:


> Ich habe das Forum ausführlich gelesen, vielen Dank für alles, doch diesen Fall habe ich nicht entdeckt. :


Einige dutzend Mal, daher gibt es auch ein Infoposting dazu:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## Madmax (4 Juni 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Prima, danke!!!
Das habe ich vor lauter Infos überlesen.
Sehe ich das richtig, dass ich dann evtl. mein Geld zurückforden könnte? Einen Rechtschutz habe ich...

Grüße
Madmax


----------



## webwatcher (4 Juni 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Madmax schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig, dass ich dann evtl. mein Geld zurückforden könnte? .


Theoretisch schon. In der Praxis ist der Aufwand dafür aber sehr hoch und der Ausgang ungewiss, da 
die Beweislast umgedreht ist, was im Zivilverfahren äußerst ungünstig ist. Sehr fraglich ist, ob eine 
dubaianische Wüstenbriefkastenfirma überhaupt (an)greifbar ist.


----------



## Madmax (4 Juni 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hm, stimmt.... mal schauen, wenn mir langweilig ist, frag ich beim Rechtschutz mal nach!!!!
Aber danke für die Antworten! Jetzt bin ich beruhigter und bin gespannt, was die noch anstellen werden... 

Grüße
Madmax


----------



## zottomonster (5 Juni 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo, Leute,

denke mal, wird jetzt einige nerven, die das schon tausendmal durchgekaut haben, aber trifft halt mich jetzt, deshalb würd ich mich freuen, wenn mir jemand nen Tip geben könnte.

Ich bin letztes Jahr auf mega-downloads.net reingefallen, habe die 98 Euro fürs erste Jahr bezahlt, obwohl ich nie irgendeinem Vertrag. der offensichtlich kostenpflichtig war, zugestimmt hatte. Aber ich habe mich eben von der Mahnung beeindrucken lassen, so nach dem Motto, bevor es noch teurer wird.. Trottel hoch zehn, ich weiß, aber so war das eben damals.

Hab dann in diversen Foren das erste Mal von diesen Abzockern erfahren, natürlich clevererweise nach meiner Zahlung, siehe Trottel hoch zehn.

Jetzt ist das Jahr wieder rum und die nerven wieder, 2 Mahnungen per email, heute die "Letzte Mahnung" per Post. Hab denen auf ihre erste mail dieses Jahr zurückgeschrieben, dass ich den "Vertrag" als null und nichtig betrachte, vonwegen meinerseits nicht vorhandene Willenserklärung und so, bin aber trotzdem ein wenig unruhig: Habe ich durch die Zahlung letztes Jahr den Vertrag anerkannt? Oder bleibt es dabei, dass ich nie willentlich irgendeinen kostenpflichtigen Vertrag eingehen wollte und dieser deshalb auch nie zu Stande gekommen ist? 
Kann ich also ganz gelassen den ganzen Mist über mich ergehen lassen, höchstens mal beim gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid nen Kreuzchen an der richtigen Stelle machen, und der Spaß erledigt sich irgenwann von allein?

Gebt mir bitte mal nen Ratschlag, vielen Dank.


----------



## Antiscammer (5 Juni 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Es gibt kein Gesetz, mit dem durch eine einmalig erfolgte Zahlung ein unwirksames Vertragsverhältnis bestätigt wird.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.

Wer denn Ball flachhält, der kann in aller Regel sein Geld behalten. Das, was in den Mahnungen angedroht wird ("Mahnbescheid...Pfändung...Zwangsvollstreckung...Prozess...Schufa. .." etc.) 
wird mit 99,99999999999 % Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht wahrgemacht.


----------



## ulzn (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Tag zusammen,

habe die ganze Sache jetzt ein bisschen verfolgt, da bei mir demnächst auch die 2. Rechnung ins Haus stehen sollte!
Ich habe damals nach der 1. Mahnung die 96 Euro bezahlt, da ich echt schiss hatte, verdammt viel schiss sogar! 
Jetzt sagt ihr, dass ich die 2. Rechnung nicht zahlen müsse, da der Vertrag nicht bindend wird, wenn er beim 1. Mail schon nicht rechtskräftig war!

Damals: Angemeldet-> Veoh Player, FreePDF heruntergeladen = 2 PROGRAMME!!!! (ich war nicht auf der Hauptseite wo man den Preis gut lesen kann!)-> die 14 Tage verpennt, da ich im Urlaub war-> Erklär-Mail-> Kündigung -> 1. Mahnung -> Überweisung

Jetzt: Ja ich weiß, habe es schon 1000 Mal gelesen, aber Bitte sagt mir nocheinmal für mein Gewissen, dass ich das nicht zahlen muss und sie einfach nur ignorieren sollte! oder _*hat sich durch das Herunterladen von 2 Programmen die Sachlage geändert??*_


mit freundlich Grüßen

ulzn


----------



## ulzn (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

ich nochmal:

gibt es ein Szenario bei dem man sich in eine Sackgasse manövrieren kann und somit zahlen MUSS?


mfg ulzn


----------



## bernhard (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hier im Forum und auch anderswo im Web hat sich noch niemand gemeldet, der tatsächlich zahlen musste. Das gilt für alle Einschüchterungsfallen seit mehr als vier Jahren mit Millionen von Betroffenen (Betroffene von schwachsinnigen Mahndroh-Schreiben).

Wer nicht zahlt, kann sein schönes Geld behalten.

Vor dem Kasperle muss niemand Angst haben.


----------



## webwatcher (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



ulzn schrieb:


> gibt es ein Szenario bei dem man sich in eine Sackgasse manövrieren kann und somit zahlen MUSS?


Gibt es. Ist selbstgebastelt und  bedarf erheblicher Dämlichkeit des Verbrauchers.

Vergleichbar mit jemandem  der mit offener Gelbörse in der Gesässtasche durch ein Warenhausgewühl läuft und sich wundert, dass die auf einmal weg ist.


----------



## ulzn (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Beispiel ?

Ich bin gerne einer der kein Fettnäpfchen auslässt


----------



## webwatcher (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Wir geben hier keine Anleitung, wie man sich selbst in die Pfanne haut. .


----------



## ulzn (10 Juni 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

dann konkret!
wenn ich, nachdem ich bezahlt habe, mir das ganze mal angeschaut habe, "vllt gibts da ja doch etwas, das ich brauchen kann - und woanders etwas kostet" und mich somit eingeloggt habe und dann tatsächlich etwas heruntergeladen habe (bin mir nichtmehr ganz sicher!) .... jetzt wo ich "aufgeklärt" über die Sache bin, will ich natürlich nicht mehr zahlen!!


wäre das so ein Sackgassenfall ? weil wirklich blöd ist es ja, da wird mir jeder zustimmen können ... 


mfg ulzn


----------



## webwatcher (10 Juni 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



ulzn schrieb:


> wenn ich, nachdem ich bezahlt habe, mir das ganze mal angeschaut habe, "vllt gibts da ja doch etwas, das ich brauchen kann - und woanders etwas kostet" und mich somit eingeloggt habe und dann tatsächlich etwas heruntergeladen habe (bin mir nichtmehr ganz sicher!) .... jetzt wo ich "aufgeklärt" über die Sache bin, will ich natürlich nicht mehr zahlen!!



Könnte  darauf zutreffen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html
Ansonsten> Verbraucherzentrale oder Anwalt 

Persönliche Rechtsberatung ist auf Grund des Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz nicht erlaubt


----------



## dvill (23 Juni 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Frisch aus dem Gulli: "Geld fließt weiter: Fast eine Million Euro auf den Konten" - Google-Suche


----------



## dvill (24 Juni 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Stille Gulli sind tief:

simsen.de-Macher "Verimount distanziert sich von jedlicher aktiven Zusammenarbeit mit probino.de/newadmedia" - Google-Suche


----------



## Nathan (25 Juni 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Schaut mal hier rein!!! 
Da tut sich ja endlich mal was!:-D

heise online - 25.06.09 - Ermittlungen gegen Internet-Abzocker

Gruß
Nahtan


----------



## parlazzo (25 Juni 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo 
Auch hier gehts vorwärts.. ich habe alles ausgesessen und nichts ist passiert.

Staatsanwalt ermittelt : Mega-Downloads: Konten auf Eis - n-tv.de

parlazzo

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 15:24:47 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 15:21:40 ----------

Sorry Nathan,

bezieht sich auf den selben Artikel

parlazzo


----------



## Madmax (25 Juni 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo!
Schön zu hören, ich sitze auch noch aus... 
Hab ne zweite Mahnung bekommen von COLLECTOR, einer Firma aus Herford, deren Sitz jedoch in den Vereinigten Arabischen Emiraten ist... lol
Die reden was von Inkassokosten... 151,- €!
Ich hab noch 2 Tage Zeit, dann gibts weitere Schritte... 

Bleibt spannend.. Daumen drücken!!!

Marty


----------



## bernhard (25 Juni 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Madmax schrieb:


> Bleibt spannend


Nö.

Stories zum Schmunzeln - Seite 42 - Antispam e.V.


----------



## Madmax (25 Juni 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

nö??? 

Soll heißen, dass nix mehr kommt? Ich fänds fast schade, so Briefe finde ich ganz amüsant, die geben sich richtig Mühe...


----------



## bernhard (25 Juni 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Soll heißen, dass da nichts spannend ist. Der Betrieb von Einschüchterungsfallen ist eine Massenbetrieb mit Mail- und Postrobotern.

Jeder wird nach dem gleichen Schema bedroht. Individuell oder spannend gibt es nicht.


----------



## dvill (25 Juni 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Es läuft wie bei einer Treibjagd.

Die Treiber laufen mit viel Getöse durch das Unterholz.

Ein Hase, der die Ruhe behält, behält auch sein Leben. Die Treiber tun nichts wirklich Gefährliches.

Ein Hase, der aufschreckt und losrennt, weil er Angst hat, wird erlegt.

Kurz: Wer nicht zahlt, kann sein Geld behalten.


----------



## krennz (25 Juni 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Vielleicht kriegen sogar einige ihr GEld zurück!!!

Lt News im Portal Netzwelt.de hat die Staatsanwaltschaft Hannover bei L&H, die für Mega Downloads.net Inkasso machten einige Hunderttausend Euro auf Konten eingefroren und sucht nun Geschädigte.

Es ist der Verdacht aufgekommen, dass User garnicht auf der Website von den Meganern waren, oder auf dubiose Gewinnspiele etc. reingefallen sind und nun ABO-Rechnungen von MD erhalten, bzw. erhalten haben.

Mega-Downloads.net: Staatsanwalt friert fast 1 Mio. Euro ein @ NETZWELT.de


----------



## Nathan (30 Juni 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Das ganz hat aber trotzdem viiiiiiiiiiel zu lange gedauert bevor eingegriffen wurde! 
Überlegt mal wie lange hier im Forum schon Leute nach Hilfe wegen Mega... suchen!? Ich selbst bin 2007 auf die rein gefallen (hab aber nicht gezahlt). Als ich damals direkt zur Verbraucherzentrale gegangen bin, sagte man mir das die Firma schon seit längerem bei denen bekannt sei.
Danach gab es haufenweise Berichte im Fernsehen über Mega...und so, aber nix passierte!:-? 

Na ja, was lange währt wird......


----------



## dvill (2 Juli 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Über modernes Raubrittertum: RTLregional.de - Video - Dreiste Abzocke


----------



## Hellei (9 Juli 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hihi...die Staatsanwaltschaft hat das Vermögen von mega-downloads eingefroren :sun:

Und sie bittet [........] um Mithilfe:
Vermögen von mega-downloads.net wurde eingefroren


----------



## Reducal (9 Juli 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Hellei schrieb:


> Und sie bittet [.........] um Mithilfe:
> Vermögen von mega-downloads.net wurde eingefroren


Da steht aber was womöglich unrichtiges drin. Es wird behauptet: 





> Die Firma L&H GmbH, Betreiber von mega-downloads.net,


Die L&H GmbH ist meiner Meinung nach nur von den eigentlichen Initiatoren (aus Österreich) beauftragt, die Fakturierung am deutschen Markt auszuführen. Oder irre ich mich da?

Außerdem, die "bald" 1 Mio, die eingefroren wurde, sind sicher nicht das Vermögen der eigentlichen Betreiber des Webs sondern nur die Einnahmen der letzten Monate, von Leutchens, die "freiwillig" auf das Konto der L&H bezahlt haben.

Die StA Hannover will übrigens nur solche Fälle ab 1.1.2009 bearbeiten, bei denen sich die Rechnungs-/Mahnungsempfänger niemals angemeldet hatten. In Fällen, wo man auf das Angebot hereingefallen ist, will Hannover nicht!


----------



## krennz (9 Juli 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Guck mal ein paar posts höher Nr #1045 und klick mal den Link an.

Mega-Downloads.net: Staatsanwalt friert fast 1 Mio. Euro ein.

"Im Rahmen der Ermittlingen gegen die Firma L&H GmbH hat die Staatsanwaltschaft Hannover Konten einfreieren lassen. L&H treibt GEld für die Webseite "Mega-Downloads.net" ein .................."

Demnach dürfte L&H GmbH sowas wie ein Inkassobuzzie sein.


----------



## dvill (11 Juli 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

OffTopic: Frisch aus dem Gulli:

"Es stehen dafür jährlich achtstellige Summen zur Verfügung" - Google-Suche


----------



## dvill (13 Juli 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

"Wir bitten alle, die einen Brief von der L & H GmbH aus Hannover bekommen haben, an die Staatsanwaltschaft Hannover zu schreiben und sich als Zeuge zur Verfügung zu stellen." - Google-Suche


----------



## HDx33x (13 Juli 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

hallo,

mein Porblem:

Alles fing im letzten Jahr an. Es war so das ich diese Rechnung bemerkt habe und leider darauf eingegangen bin. Ich habe die Rechnung bezahlt. Was geschehen ist ist geschehen. Jetzt kommen wir aber zum interessanten Teil. Ich habe vor einigen Tagen wieder eine Rechnung erhalten, sehr überrascht, weil ich das schon vergessen hatte. Die Rechnung in höhe von 96,00€.
Leider hatte ich auch probleme mit dem Login auf der Seite und habe auch NICHT die Dienste dieser Seite auf irgendeine Weise in Anspruch genommen.
Nun habe ich denen eine Abmeldung also eine Kündigung geschrieben und habe so eine anntwort bekommen:


"Ihre Kündigung wurde vorgemerkt, diese wird nach Ablauf der Mindestvertragslaufzeit durchgeführt, sofern zu diesem
Zeitpunkt die Forderungen durch den Dienstleister vollständig beglichen wurden.


Der Vertrag endet somit mit 2010-06-17."

also noch ein Jahr. 
Ich habe die Rechnung für 2009 noch nicht bezahlt, wie soll ich nun vorgehen?
Ich danke im Vorraus und hoffe ihr könnt mit weiterhelfen.
Ich bitte um schnellstmögliche Antwort.

MFG


----------



## Antiscammer (13 Juli 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



HDx33x schrieb:


> mein Problem:



Wieso *"Dein"* Problem? 
Es gibt kein Gesetz, mit dem durch eine einmalig erfolgte Zahlung ein unwirksames Vertragsverhältnis bestätigt wird.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html




			
				Megawurstload schrieb:
			
		

> Der Vertrag endet somit mit 2010-06-17."



Welcher Vertrag? :roll:


Gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung kommt bei Webseiten-Angeboten mit verschleierter Preisauszeichnung kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande.

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.

Wer den Ball flachhält, der kann in aller Regel sein Geld behalten. Das, was in den Mahnungen angedroht wird ("Mahnbescheid...Pfändung...Zwangsvollstreckung...Prozess...Schufa. .." etc.) 
wird mit 99,99999999999 % Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht wahrgemacht.


----------



## HDx33x (13 Juli 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

ok, danke erstemal.

noch eine Frage, könnte ich auf diese neue Rechnung damit antworten das ich den ersten Betrag nur 1malig bezahlt habe und das ich auch nie eine Vertragsverlängerung wollte?

danke und mfg

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 23:33:50 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 23:28:54 ----------

erledigt, kann leider meinen beitrag nicht löschen!!


----------



## dvill (18 Juli 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

70 % aller deutschsprachigen Bezahlseiten wickeln über uns von Vlotho aus ihr operatives Geschäft ab - Google-Suche


----------



## Nicko1998 (18 Juli 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Ist man denn in Bielefeld zu dumm, zu bequem oder etwa zu verbunden, um ordnungsgemäße Ermittlungen durchzuführen?


----------



## in-cognito (18 Juli 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

moin,hab grad beim zeitungslesen das hier gefunden:
HERFORD: Geldwäsche-Verdacht gegen Inkasso-Dienst | Neue Westfälische - Neue Westfälische - OWL

also,wer doch gezahlt hat sollte sich bei der staatsanwaltschaft in hannover melden.:-p:-p:-p


----------



## dvill (18 Juli 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Ist man denn in Bielefeld zu dumm, zu bequem oder etwa zu verbunden, um ordnungsgemäße Ermittlungen durchzuführen?


Die können sich vermutlich nicht vorstellen, wie weit ein Gulli in die Unterwelt führt.


----------



## dvill (20 Juli 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Noch ein Blick in den Gulli:

"Weil die Schrift, also die Beschreibung der Seite, im Textformat HTML geschrieben ist. Aber die Preisangabe für das Abo ist nicht in HTML, sondern wird als hochauflösendes Foto im Format BIT eingespielt." - Google-Suche


----------



## Mustang351 (31 Juli 2009)

*Mega Downloads Bezahlt runtergeladen gekündigt 2 Jahr auch bezahlen?*

Hallo ins Forum

Ich habe versucht was vergleichbares in der Suche zu finden. Leider nicht gelungen, daher die Frage:

Wenn man bei Mega Downloads etwas runtergeladen hat, die erste Rechnung bezahlt hat, dann gekündigt hat, muss man dann auch das zweite Jahr bezahlen?

Ich habe den Vertrag ja mit der Zahlung und der Kündigung bestätigt.

Aus reiner Unwissenheit das die anbotenen Progamme offensichtlich woanders als Freeware zu bekommen sind. :wall:
Ich bin leider nicht so versiert in solchen Dinge und gehöre also zu den Trotteln die solche Unternehmen zu Ihren Villen in Spanien und Ferraries verhelfen....

Aber zur Frage:

Kann ich das zweite Jahre nicht bezahlten hinsichlich der Tatsache das die Ware woanders umsonst zu bekommen ist?

Danke für Eure Hilfe

Falls das schon woanders steht bitte ich um Nachsicht. Ich arbeite viel, habe zwei Kinder und leider nicht so die Zeit um stundenlang im Netz zu suchen.

Nochmal Danke für das Verständnis


----------



## bernhard (31 Juli 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## Mustang351 (31 Juli 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Danke, genau das habe ich gesucht.


----------



## dvill (6 August 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Mal wieder ein Blick in den Gulli: "Buchhalter der InQnet GmbH" - Google-Suche


----------



## Mustang351 (6 August 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Sehr Interessant...

Danke für den Hinweis.

Ich werde die einfach mal ingnorieren, mal sehen ...


----------



## dvill (6 August 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Noch ein Blick in den Untergrund: http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q="(Megadownloads,+Firstload)"+maulwurf&btnG=Suche&meta=


----------



## Nicko1998 (10 August 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Blinde Bratwürste gibts nicht nur im Fußball, sondern überall. So auch in Bielefeld!


----------



## Ulle (14 August 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Es ist so ätzend... da habe ich bezahlt ( August2008 ) war dumm von mir, da habe ich per e-mail 'gekündigt' und trotzdem 2009 eine neue Rechnung bekommen.
Also: Ich bleib diesmal ruhig, zahle nicht mehr und lass es drauf ankommen. Ich weiß ja, wie ihr zur Brieffreundschaft steht, aber vielleicht, nur um meine Nerven zu beruhigen schreib ich einen Formbrief.
Und: Ich hoffe, das tun mir viele 'Opfer' nach, eine e-mail (zur Abwechslung) an die Commerzbank mit Bitte um Kündigung des betreffenden Kontos Nr. 790691000 mit Hinweis auf die Münchener Rechtssprechung:
[ edit] 

Ulle

Quelle: DIZ - sueddeutsche.de

_Modinfo 
Online  ist kein entsprechender Artikel  bei der SZ  verfügbar _


----------



## Hanschen (14 August 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Ulle schrieb:


> ... eine e-mail (zur Abwechslung) an die Commerzbank mit Bitte um Kündigung des betreffenden Kontos Nr. 790691000 mit Hinweis auf die Münchener Rechtssprechung:
> [ edit]



Die Geldinstitute über Abzockerkonten zu informieren ist durchaus eine empfehlenswerte Sache. Ich habe das auch schon getan. Die Banken haben durchaus ein offenes Ohr dafür und reagieren. Je mehr das tun, desto schneller wird reagiert. Man sollte auch  auf dieses Forum hier verweisen, damit sich die Banken ein umfassendes Bild über ihre dubiose Kundschaft machen kann.


----------



## Ulle (17 August 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Das klingt doch vielversprechend: Die Rückmail habe ich von der Commerzbank erhalten:



> Sehr geehrter Herr ...,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail vom 14. August 2009, in der Sie uns auf die Geschäftspraktiken der  ... (Mega-downloads) hinweisen.
> 
> ...



Also Leute: schreibt an die Banken.

Ulle​


----------



## Katze (17 August 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Super Ulle :smile: ich habe zwar keinen Ärger mit megad. dafür mit fixd. ist ja sowieso irgend wie alles das gleiche.Aber ich habe sogar bei deren Bank angerufen und die waren dankbar dafür.Also los gehts......lg Katze


----------



## Hanschen (17 August 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Katze schrieb:


> Super Ulle :smile:



Prima! Schließe mich dem an. Wenn alle hier "Geschädigten" die Bank bei der sie einzahlen sollen informieren würden, hätten mega-downloads und Co. bald ein echtes Problem! 
Dann müssten sie "den Lohn für ihre schweißtreibende Arbeit" bald persönlich bei den säumigen Zahlern abholen!:-D
*
Also - ran an die Arbeit! Bombadiert die Banken mit Euren Schreiben!*


----------



## Hanschen (17 August 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

*Noch ein Erfolg!*

Gerade brachten sie bei Hessen aktuell, im HR 3 Fernsehen, folgende Meldung:

Ein Fuldaer und zwei weitere Männer sind heute vom Landgericht Göttingen für den systematischen Betrug von Internetnutzern zu Bewährungsstrafen verurteilt worden.
Die Studenten hatten gestanden, ihre Opfer per E-Mail auf Internetseiten gelockt zu haben, auf denen sie dann unbemerkt kostenpflichtige Verträge abschlossen. 
Auf diese Weise erbeuteteten die Männer mehr als 130 000 Euro.

Laut Staatsanwaltschaft wurde gegen den 26-jährigen aus Fulda, der in Göttingen Jura studiert, bereits zuvor wegen Internetbetrügereien ermittelt.

*So könnte es weitergehen!*


----------



## webwatcher (17 August 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...uf-com-betrugsprozess-beginnt.html#post289676


----------



## Ulle (17 August 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Ich werd das (gute) Gefühl nicht los, dass sich langsam aber sicher was tut. Hoffentlich....


----------



## Captain Picard (17 August 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Nach vier Jahren Nutzlosbranche nicht gerade ein Weltrekord  der Schnelligkeit.

Ganz absehen mal von der weltweiten  Einmaligkeit  der Nutzlosbranche in Deutschland


----------



## Hanschen (17 August 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Nach vier Jahren Nutzlosbranche nicht gerade ein Weltrekord  der Schnelligkeit.
> 
> Ganz absehen mal von der weltweiten  Einmaligkeit  der Nutzlosbranche in Deutschland



Da hast du wirklich Recht! Die Mühlen in Deutschland mahlen diesbezüglich sehr langsam.

Ich habe das letzte Woche bei unserer Verbraucherschutzministerin auch mal per Brief angemahnt. Bin mal gespannt was sie mir antwortet.


----------



## Antiscammer (17 August 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Das kann ich Dir jetzt schon sagen, was sie antwortet: "Unsere Gesetze sind die besten weltweit, und sie reichen aus."


----------



## Hanschen (17 August 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Das kann ich Dir jetzt schon sagen, was sie antwortet: "Unsere Gesetze sind die besten weltweit, und sie reichen aus."



Genau in der Art erwarte ich das auch!


----------



## Eniac (17 August 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Unser Finanzminister würde vermutlich dazu sagen: "Unsere Gesetze sind die besten weltweit, und sie rechnen sich." 


Eniac


----------



## Hanschen (18 August 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Eniac schrieb:


> Unser Finanzminister würde vermutlich dazu sagen: "Unsere Gesetze sind die besten weltweit, und sie rechnen sich."
> Eniac




Geld stinkt bekanntlich nicht(!) - es kann maximal schmutzig sein! Auch das des Finanzministers macht da keine Ausnahme.


----------



## kekegr (20 August 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

hallo,

ich bin mir bewusst, dass ich euch mit dem hier auf die nerven gehe, aber ich will dennoch lieber mal nachfragen weil ich mir doch sehr unsicher bin.
folgendes:
ich bin letztes jahr auf mega-downloads.net "reingefallen".die mutter meiner freundin hat sich damals bei ihrem anwalt informiert. dieser meinte dass ich wohl zu zahlen habe. ich habe also 96,00€ überwiesen.
ein jahr später (jetzt) bekomm ich per post (ich habe dummerweise meine richtige adresse angegeben) eine "letzte mahnung vor übergabe an das inkassobüro". hier fordern sie mich auf, nachdem sie mir die Rechnungen und 2 mahnungen per e-mail geschrieben haben (wahrscheinlich mit anderem spam entsorgt), ihnen wieder 100,50€ zu überweisen.

was soll ich nun machen? ändert die tatsache, dass ich gezahlt habe irgendwas?


----------



## Hansemann 1970 (20 August 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



> dieser meinte dass ich wohl zu zahlen habe


 
Wechsel den Anwalt,aber ganz schnell.Ein ungültiger Vertrag wird auch durch zahlen nicht gültig.Lies Dir mal die Links ganz oben durch


----------



## webwatcher (20 August 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



kekegr schrieb:


> ändert die tatsache, dass ich gezahlt habe irgendwas?


>>  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## kekegr (20 August 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

danke für die schnellen antworten!
ich werde das nun auch aussitzen, mag kommen was mag... 

was ich auch noch komisch finde ist, dass die seite von megadownloads.net gar nicht mehr zu erreichen ist.
weiß jemand da genaueres?


----------



## webwatcher (20 August 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Die sind ( leider ) putzmunter. Du hat sicher den Bindestrich vergessen 

>  mega*-*downloads.net


----------



## kekegr (20 August 2009)

*AW: mega-downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

genau die seite funzt bei mir nicht


----------



## sascha (20 August 2009)

*AW: mega-downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



> mag kommen was mag...



Ganz einfach: nix.


----------



## Hanschen (20 August 2009)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



kekegr schrieb:


> ....die mutter meiner freundin hat sich damals bei ihrem anwalt informiert. dieser meinte dass ich wohl zu zahlen habe. ich habe also 96,00€ überwiesen.



Du hättest dich besser bei *deinem* Anwalt informiert! Du hast gezahlt - "dumm" - aber ok! Das bedeutet nicht automatisch, dass die Forderung gerechtfertigt war!!!
Die erneute Forderung deutet wohl darauf hin, dass Du einen "Vertrag" über 24 Monate abgeschlossen hast.
[ edit] Man wird den Druck auf dich noch erhöhen. Schließlich hast Du ja schon mal gezahlt(!) - also  Du bist leicht unter Druck zu setzen - so glaubt man nun bei mega-downloads.
Lies hier mal in Ruhe nach und Du wirst auf alles eine Antwort finden.


----------



## webwatcher (20 August 2009)

*AW: mega-downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Erklärungen sind ok, aber keine persönlichen Ratschläge: "Tu dies , tu jenes nicht"

Grund dafür ist das in der Welt "einmalige" Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz


----------



## Eniac (20 August 2009)

*AW: mega-downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



kekegr schrieb:


> genau die seite funzt bei mir nicht



Die ist leider noch putzmunter und lädt in Sekundenbruchteilen.


Eniac


----------



## Hanschen (21 August 2009)

*AW: mega-downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Erklärungen sind ok, aber keine persönlichen Ratschläge: "Tu dies , tu jenes nicht"
> 
> Grund dafür ist das in der Welt "einmalige" Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz



Interessant was man alles so beachten muss! Darauf wäre ich nie gekommen - danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## hitshook (24 August 2009)

*Wieder Probleme mit Mega-downloads.net*

Hallo,

ich habe vor ca. einem Jahr bei Mega-downloads das Programm Open Office runtergeladen.
Unter dem Druck der darauf folgenden Rechnungen und Mahnungen habe ich selbige beglichen (ja ich weis...sehr dumm von mir:wall

Ich habe jetzt vor ca. einem Monat wieder eine Rechnung über einen Jahresbeitrag von 96€ erhalten und ignoriert. Nach dem keine Mohnungen gekommen sind dachte ich schon der Fall sei erledigt. Jetzt kahm aber ein Brief mit dem Betreff: "Letzte Mahnung vor Übergabe an das Inkassobüro",
darin ist die Rede von mehreren Mahnungen die ich per Mail bekommen hätte (was aber nicht stimmt).

Jetzt weis ich nicht, eigentlich sollte ich diese Schreiben ja einfach ignorieren, aber ich habe ja schon vor nem Jahr der Forderung durch meine Zahlung zugestimmt, er was mir jedoch nicht klar dass sich das Abo automatisch verlängert. Kann mir da jemand helfen?!?

MFG Alex


----------



## Eniac (24 August 2009)

*AW: Wieder Probleme mit Mega-downloads.net*



hitshook schrieb:


> Jetzt weis ich nicht, eigentlich sollte ich diese Schreiben ja einfach ignorieren, aber ich habe ja schon vor nem Jahr der Forderung durch meine Zahlung zugestimmt, er was mir jedoch nicht klar dass sich das Abo automatisch verlängert. Kann mir da jemand helfen?!?



Lies bitte http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


Eniac


----------



## hitshook (24 August 2009)

*AW: Wieder Probleme mit Mega-downloads.net*

OK Danke.
also werde ich jetzt die Schreiben einfach ignorieren, aufheben und hoffen dass sie irgentwann aufhören mich zu mahnen...


----------



## nich-mit-mir (25 August 2009)

*AW: mega-downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Wen es interessiert, heute um 22:20 sendet Akte09 ein Interview von dem Betreiber des Blogs Inside mega-downloads.net


----------



## Tinchen02 (26 August 2009)

*AW: mega-downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

NEUES von mega-downloads in Akte 09
Am 25.09.2009 kam in Akte 09 ein Bericht über mega-downloads.
Aktereporter wollte den Kopf der Bande zur Rede stellen aber wie meistens, war dort keiner dazu bereit .
Weitere Leute von mega-downloads, die in einer anderen Stadt sitzen besorgen Adressen und E-Mailadressen aus Gewinnspielen ect. und leiten diese weiter zu der Fa. L & H die für mega-downloads im Ort "Vlotho", die in einem ganz normalen Wohngebiet in einer einfachen Mietwohnung Rechnungen schreiben, die uns dann ins Haus flattern.

In Akte 09 wurde bekannt gegeben, dass der Geschäftsführer der Fa. L & H, Hr. C. F.  ausgestiegen ist und sich an die Staatsanwaltschaft gewandt hat. Hr. F. hat berichtet wie die Rechnungen zu stande kommen.
Es wurden große Industriedrucker angeschafft, die so laut sind und beim drucken vibrieren, das in der Nachbarwohung keine Bilder an der Wand hängen bleiben.
Seit Anfang diesen Jahres ist es die L&H GmbH, schon viele andere Firmennamen gab es vorher, die für mega-downloads das Geld eingetrieben haben, ist echt der Wahnsinn.
Nachdem die Adressen dort eingehen, wird entsprechendes Papier in den Drucker gelegt, ein Knopfdruck und das Spiel beginnt.
So werden am Tag ca. 1000 Rechnungen gedruckt und täglich kommen 10.000 - 15.000 € auf das Konto von L & H.

Die L&H in Vlotho hat inzwischen die Geschäftsräume aufgegeben und alle sind verschwunden. Der Nachbar dieser Fa. wunderte sich nur warum es plötzlich so ruhig ist.
Es ist aber anzunehmen, dass diese Abzocker mit neuem Namen
auftauchen werden....Übung haben die ja darin inzwischen genügend.

Ich persönlich bin eine von denen, die die 1. RE gezahlt hat. Der Zahlungsempfänger der 1. RE war ein anderer als der, von der 2. RE die ich nicht zahlen werde. Beide Namen die auf meinen Rechnungen stehen, sind auch bei Akte 09 bekannt.
Es gibt bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Hannover ein AZ, was mir bekannt ist, zu mega-downloads, mit dem wegen Betrugs ermittelt wird. Alle Konten der L&H wurden bereits eingefroren.
Ich werde mich die Tage an die Staatsanwaltschaft wenden mit dem Ziel, eine Auskunft zu bekommen, was mit dem Geld der Geschädigten passiert.
Ob ich was erreichen werde weiß ich nicht aber ein Versuch ist es wert, denn die Hoffnung stirbt zu letzt.

Auf keinen Fall Rechnungen von Abzocker bezahlen. Sollte ein Mahnbescheid kommen, innerhalb von 14 Tagen Widerspruch einlegen und dann dürfte Ruhe einkehren.

lG Tina


awsed schrieb:


> hi leute
> 
> es tut mir leid, denn warscheinlich nerv ich euch nur mit dem Thema aber ich weiß echt nihct mehr weiter! Meine Schwester (13) hat sich unter falschem Namen und Geburtsdatum aber mit meiner e-mail adresse über emule oder so bei mega-downloads.net angemeldet. Jetzt schicken sie mir wie ihr hier schon beschrieben ,ständig Mahnungen und andere E-mails das sie mich verklagen würden etc. Als erstes hab ich gelaugnet das ich mich da angemeldet habe. Dann haben sie mir weitere E-mails geschrieben und ich habe mich informiert. Als ich erfuhr das es sich um eine "Verarscherfirma" handelt, hab ich ihnen dies geschrieben mit diversen Links wos drinsteht. Dann haben sie mir versichert, das sie diese Gerüchte wüssten und ich solle nicht drauf hören ( natürlich vertraute ich ihnen immer noch nicht. So. Dann hab ich mich einbisschen informiert und herausgefunden das meine Schwester noch nicht 18 ist und somit keine Verträge eingehen kann. Dann haben sie mir noch eine E-mail geschrieben und ich weiß einfach nicht was ich nohc drauf antworten soll. Ich habe ergendwie Angst den nichts oder was falsches zu schreiben, um danach Ärger zu kriegen. Bitte helft mir!!!
> 
> P:S: soll ich mal die E-mails reinstellen die ich noch habe?


----------



## Fleyer (26 August 2009)

*AW: mega-downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Mir ist das selbe wie allen mit open Download passiert. Nur mit dem Unterschied das die meine Adresse haben und ich sogar den ersten Jahresbeitrag bezahlt habe :wall:.
Wie ist das jetzt mit dem zweiten Jahresbeitrag?? Soll ich den zahlen oder auch nicht?? Weil  die haben ja meine korrekte Adresse :-?


----------



## Antiscammer (26 August 2009)

*AW: mega-downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Na und? Die Adresse können die sich über den Lokus nageln.

Es gibt kein Gesetz, mit dem durch eine einmalig erfolgte Zahlung ein unwirksames Vertragsverhältnis bestätigt wird.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html

Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Übrigens haben auch schon welche den rechtsirrtümlich bezahlten Jahresbeitrag über Anwalt erfolgreich zurückholen lassen.
http://www.kanzlei-thomas-meier.de/...s-ltd-zahlt-ersten-jahresbeitrag-zurueck.html


----------



## webwatcher (26 August 2009)

*AW: mega-downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

@ Fleyer

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...ammler-de-me-too-postings-121.html#post290595
einmal die Frage stellen reicht, wir sind nicht taub


----------



## Tinchen02 (26 August 2009)

*AW: mega-downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

den 1. Jahresbeitrag habe ich auch damals bezahlt, da war ich auch noch nicht so schlau wie heute. Das Geld wirst du wahrscheinlich nicht mehr wiedersehen.

[ edit ] 

Ich habe heute an die Staatsanwaltschaft Hannover geschrieben, die wegen Betrugs ermittelt. Auf der HP von Akte 09 bei Sat1, wird aufgeorfert, dass sich alle Geschädigten an die Staatsanwaltschaft wenden sollen. Die Adresse findest du auf der Seite, wenn nicht, dann schreibe mich an. Ich habe meine beiden Rechnungen, die Mahnung und den Überweiungsnachweis beigelegt. Mal sehen was passiert.

lG Tina



Fleyer schrieb:


> Mir ist das selbe wie allen mit open Download passiert. Nur mit dem Unterschied das die meine Adresse haben und ich sogar den ersten Jahresbeitrag bezahlt habe :wall:.
> Wie ist das jetzt mit dem zweiten Jahresbeitrag?? Soll ich den zahlen oder auch nicht?? Weil die haben ja meine korrekte Adresse :-?


----------



## dvill (26 August 2009)

*AW: mega-downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Mit einem Mausklick in die Abzockerfalle | Mindener Tageblatt - Regionales


> Nach Informationen der Neuen Westfälischen gehen die Ermittler in Hannover dem Verdacht nach, dass die Zahler gar nicht über unwissentliche Klicks die Internetseite aufgerufen haben. Stattdessen, so der bisherige Verdacht, wurden Tausende Adressaten-Daten von Händlern gekauft und dann die Mahnschreiben an sie abgeschickt - wobei schon ein geringer Prozentsatz von Zahlern hohe Gewinne abwerfen würde. Schließlich kappte aber die Herforder Bank das Konto


----------



## dvill (26 August 2009)

*AW: mega-downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Internetabzocke: Download des Musterschreibens - Seite 51 - Sat.1 Forum


> Dann hatte ich die summe überwiesen im März oder April überwiesen nach dem noch mehr schreiben von dem Unternehmen kam, aber das geld war nach drei tagen wieder auf dem Konto mit dem Vermerk:KONTO GELÖSCHT!!!!!
> Also habe ich nichts weiter gemacht,aber bekam immer mehr schreiben von Collector wegen der Summe.Dann habe ich die Summe im Mai nochmal überwiesen weil mein Mann es wollte er wollte nicht das noch mehr kosten kommen.ABER AUCH DIESE 111,42€ KAMEN WIEDER ZURÜCK MIT DEM GLEICHEN VERMERK: KONTOGELÖSCHT!!!!


Tja, ohne mitverdienende Bank ist schlecht.

Wenn doch die Banken nicht so merkbefreit wären.


----------



## Tinchen02 (27 August 2009)

*AW: mega-downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

ich habe über google gesucht und bin dann auf einen Link gegangen wo das Programm zum Download angeboten wurde. Auf der Seite war wirklich nichts von Kosten zu sehen, hätte mich doch sonst nicht angemeldet.Und einen Download habe ich nicht durchgeführt.

Na sei doch froh, das das Konto nicht mehr existierte...ich wünschte mir, das es bei mir auch der Fall gewesen und ich mein Geld zurück bekommen hätte. 
Gruß Tina



dvill schrieb:


> Mit einem Mausklick in die Abzockerfalle | Mindener Tageblatt - Regionales


----------



## webwatcher (27 August 2009)

*AW: mega-downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Tinchen02 schrieb:


> ich habe über google gesucht und bin dann auf einen Link gegangen wo das Programm zum Download angeboten wurde.


das war garantiert kein normaler Suchtreffer sondern Werbung 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...ogle-so-locken-abo-gangster-in-die-falle.html



Tinchen02 schrieb:


> Auf der Seite war wirklich nichts von Kosten zu sehen, hätte mich doch sonst nicht angemeldet.


natürlich nicht. Der Roßtäuschertrick gehört zum Nutzloskonzept 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


----------



## dvill (27 August 2009)

*AW: mega-downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Suchmaschinen sind kommerziell orientiert und nehmen auf Verbraucherrechte nur im geforderten Umfang Rücksicht:

vzbv | Presse | Mitteilungen | 27.08.2009 - Google zu mehr Verbraucherschutz verurteilt


----------



## Susiratlos75 (29 August 2009)

*AW: Mein Geburtstag bei mega-downloads*



wilo schrieb:


> Da der alte Thread geschlossen ist...
> 
> Die haben irgendwie meinen Geburtstag rausgefunden! Ich kann mich beim besten Willen nicht daran erinnern, mich dort angemeldet zu haben! Hat jemand die selbe Erfahrung gemacht? Holen die das Alter vielleicht über Studivz oder so?
> 
> ...


 
Dein Provider darf deine IP nur auf Gerichtsbeschluss rausrücken.
Das heißt: die Betreiber von Megadownloads.net (Loadhouse FZE) müssten dich anzeigen.

Kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen. So weit ich weiß, läuft da in Hannover grad ein Ermittlungsverfahren wegen Betrugs gegen die L & H GmbH im Zusammenhang mit megadownloads.net. :-D

Die Staastanwaltschaft dort hatte vor einiger Zeit (Juni 09?) einen Aufruf gestartet, sich dort als Opfer zu melden. (habe ich auch getan) 
In Akte 09 kam das auch mal.

Keine Panik, die schicken höchstens paar Mahnungen und Inkasso-Brieflein, aber mehr kommt nicht, denk ich mal.

Ich glaub nicht, dass die so blöd sind, dich vor Gericht zu zerren, dann sind die selber fällig.

Deinen Geburtstag können die durch Datenhandel rausbekommen haben, Warscheinlich haben die auch irgendwie deine Anmeldung inszeniert, keine Ahnung. Oder es war Phishing. 

Wie auch immer. *Das ist kein rechtsgültiger Vertrag, auch wenn die das behaupten.*

Die wollen Geld und machen Druck, mehr nicht.


----------



## dvill (2 September 2009)

*AW: mega-downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Fragwürdige Stellenangebote | Neue Westfälische: Zeitung, Tageszeitung für Herford, Hiddenhausen, Vlotho, Elverdissen, Stedefreund - Neue Westfälische - Herford


> Über das Arbeitsamt kam etwa ein 32-jähriger Computerexperte zum Jahresende 2008 an das Vlothoer Unternehmen von Frank B. "Ich habe dort einen Tag lang gearbeitet und bin dann wieder gegangen. Ich habe mich danach bei meiner Sachbearbeiterin bei der Agentur gemeldet und sie in Kenntnis gesetzt, dass das Unternehmen nach meiner Einschätzung nicht seriös ist. Sie wusste noch gar nichts davon", erklärt der 32-Jährige gegnüber der NW.


----------



## Susiratlos75 (2 September 2009)

*AW: mega-downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



dvill schrieb:


> Fragwürdige Stellenangebote | Neue Westfälische: Zeitung, Tageszeitung für Herford, Hiddenhausen, Vlotho, Elverdissen, Stedefreund - Neue Westfälische - Herford



hab den artikel gelesen und frage mich:

*Müssen die Agenturen für Arbeit sich nicht über die Unternehmen informieren, deren Stellen sie vermitteln?* 

Oder die Kripo könnte dort ja mal Schulungen anbieten, wie sie sich verhalten sollen, wenn sie Kenntnis erlangen, dass das unternehmen unseriös ist, das sie da vermittelt haben.


----------



## jupp11 (2 September 2009)

*AW: mega-downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Susiratlos75 schrieb:


> *Müssen die Agenturen für Arbeit sich nicht über die Unternehmen informieren, deren Stellen sie vermitteln?* .


Sollten sie, tun es aber so gut wie nie. Schließlich vermitteln sie auch Arbeitssuchende an 
ColdCallCenter. Bessert die eigene  Vermittlungsbilanz auf. 
Du hängst doch nicht etwa dem Kinderglauben an, denen läge das Wohl der
 Arbeitssuchenden am Herzen?


----------



## Susiratlos75 (2 September 2009)

*AW: mega-downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Sollten sie, tun es aber so gut wie nie. Schließlich vermitteln sie auch Arbeitssuchende an
> ColdCallCenter. Bessert die eigene Vermittlungsbilanz auf.
> Du hängst doch nicht etwa dem Kinderglauben an, denen läge das Wohl der
> Arbeitssuchenden am Herzen?


 
Nein natürlich nicht. Wäre auch zu schön gewesen. Tja...wunschdenken.


----------



## chiripacha (14 September 2009)

*Frage zu bekanntem Problem MD.net*

Hallo zusammen,

das Mega-Downloads Problem ist mit Sicherheit bekannt.
Ich habe vor Wochen eine Mahnung erhalten und diese ignoriert.
Auch das Inkassobüro "Proinkasso" hat sich schon eingeschaltet.
Ich werde auch diesen Brief ignorieren, wie es von der VSZ empfohlen wird. 

Eine Sache ist mir leider noch unklar, denn, ich habe die 96€ vom ersten Geschäftsjahr damals gezahlt, da ich mich dummerweise nicht schlau gemacht habe. :wall:
Naja aus Fehlern lernt man ja und deshalb meine Frage:

Habe ich mit der ersten Zahlung den Vertrag "rechtsgeschäftlich anerkannt" und bin somit (diesmal wirklich) verpflichtet das zweite Geschäftsjahr ebenfalls auszuzahlen?



mfg 
die Schildkröte


----------



## bernhard (14 September 2009)

*AW: Frage zu bekanntem Problem MD.net*

"Beratung" von der Seite ist nicht vertrauenswürdig:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## chiripacha (14 September 2009)

*AW: Frage zu bekanntem Problem MD.net*

Vielen Dank!

Sowas hatte ich mir schon gedacht, jetz weiß ich es sicher.


----------



## dvill (15 September 2009)

*AW: mega-downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Der Fernseh-Tipp: http://www.sat1.de/ratgeber_magazine/akte/topthemen/internet/content/40502/


----------



## markHB (16 September 2009)

*AW: mega-downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Gar nicht mehr darauf reagieren! Alle E-Mails UNgelesen löschen+brav aussitzen! 
Die Fa. ist bekannt und geht einen Rechtstreit stets aus dem Wege! Rechtlich haben sie KEINE Grundlage, schon allein weil die Schwester noch Minderjährig ist. Zwar ist sie mit Ablauf des 7.Lebensjahr beschränkt Haftungsfähig, aber eben NICHT in diesem Fall.


----------



## Reducal (16 September 2009)

*AW: mega-downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



markHB schrieb:


> ...mit Ablauf des 7.Lebensjahr beschränkt Haftungsfähig...


...aber "geschäftsfähig" ist sie erst mit 18!


----------



## dvill (17 September 2009)

*AW: mega-downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

http://forum.computerbild.de/internet-abzocke/aerger-megadownloads-net_15234-222.html#post530856


> habe vor ein paar Tagen Post von der Staatsanwaltschaft Bielefeld erhalten.
> Die Firma Collector aus Herford kommt ungeschoren davon.
> Es gibt keine belastende Hinweise, das der Inhaber mit den Arabern zusammenarbeitet oder überhaupt etwas damit zu tun hat.
> Auch der tolle Hinweis zur entsprechenden Internetseite wird toll erklärt. "Der Abo-Preis steht ganz groß auf der Homepage unübersehbar drauf". Ja, wenn man die Adresse direkt eingibt und nicht über verlinkte Seiten, die einen auf eine frisierte Seite schicken, wo dies nämlich nicht sofort erkennbar ist und absichtlich versteckt wird.


Wie blöd ist das denn? Eigentlich genau so, wie man es erwartet. Die Behörden blicken nicht durch, und Fallensteller haben grüne Welle und werden von den Behörden freundlich durchgewunken.


----------



## markHB (17 September 2009)

*AW: mega-downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Reducal schrieb:


> ...aber "geschäftsfähig" ist sie erst mit 18!



Unnötig das explizit zu erwähnen,da das Eine das Andere bedingt!
Wer nicht geschäftsfähig ist - 
kann auch nicht haftungsfähig sein!
Da ist wieder die Sache mit dem " Erst denken-dann reagieren"!


----------



## Der Jurist (7 Oktober 2009)

*AW: mega-downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hört sich spannend an:

Inside mega-downloads.net: Neuigkeiten von den Ermittlungsbehörden


----------



## Susiratlos75 (9 Oktober 2009)

*AW: mega-downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Ich habe inzwischen die "letzte Zahlungsaufforderung vor Klage" von der Collector Gmbh (Inkasso) bekommen und ich fühle mich ,auch durch die Videos von katzenjens,:smile: bestärkt darin, weiterhin nicht zu reagieren, was nicht zahlen einschliest. Vielleicht "beehrt" mich bald deren Anwalt Ralf H. mit seiner "netten Post" lol. *Ich zahle auch dann nicht!* :dagegen: Dass sich ein Anwalt darauf einlässt, Abofallenbetreiber zu vertreten....>>>der sollte sich schämen.:unzufrieden:


----------



## Reducal (9 Oktober 2009)

*AW: mega-downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Susiratlos75 schrieb:


> habe inzwischen


Wann war denn das? In Sachen mega-downloads ist doch scheinbar schon seit Monaten Schicht im Schacht. Seit in Hannover "schwer" ermittelt wird, scheint sich das Problem mit den dubaianischen Wienerles erübrigt zu haben.


----------



## Susiratlos75 (9 Oktober 2009)

*AW: mega-downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Der Brief ist vom *11.09. und Frist war bis 23.09.09.* Also noch nicht so lange her. Wär schön wenn die nun aufgeben, aber ich glaube die hoffen immer noch, dass es noch einige gibt, die aus Angst zahlen. *Ich nicht!*

Ich weiß nicht, ob ein unseriöses Inkassounternehmen interessiert, ob gegen deren Auftraggeber ermittelt wird. Die drohen fröhlich weiter.

Ich könnte die natürlich anzeigen bei der StA Bielefeld wegen versuchter Nötigung und Beihilfe zum Betrug. Oder ich warte auf Post vom Gericht, die warscheinlich nicht kommt.


----------



## webwatcher (9 Oktober 2009)

*AW: mega-downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Susiratlos75 schrieb:


> Oder ich warte auf Post vom Gericht, die warscheinlich nicht kommt.


Spielst du im  Lotto? Der Jackpot ist wahrscheinlicher


----------



## Susiratlos75 (9 Oktober 2009)

*AW: mega-downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Dachte ich mir auch fast, aber danke für die Bestätigung. Ich werd dann mal alles fein säuberlich abheften und weiterhin nicht reagieren.:-D


----------



## Nicko1998 (9 Oktober 2009)

*AW: mega-downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Susiratlos75 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob ein unseriöses Inkassounternehmen interessiert, ob gegen deren Auftraggeber ermittelt wird. Die drohen fröhlich weiter.


Kannst du dir vorstellen, dass es sehr enge Verbindungen zwischen Collector GmbH und den Betreibern gibt? 

Diese Zustände, dass Nutzlosanbieter ihre konzerneigenen Inkassobutze auf betroffene User loslassen, gibts nur in Deutschland, da hier nahezu jeder Hinz und Kunz eine Inkassolizenz beantragen kann und i.d.R. auch erhält, wenn er strafrechtlich noch keine Verurteilung aufzuweisen hat! :unzufrieden:


----------



## Teleton (9 Oktober 2009)

*AW: mega-downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Diese Zustände, dass Nutzlosanbieter ihre konzerneigenen Inkassobutze auf betroffene User loslassen, gibts nur in Deutschland, da hier nahezu jeder Hinz und Kunz eine Inkassolizenz beantragen kann und i.d.R. auch erhält, wenn er strafrechtlich noch keine Verurteilung aufzuweisen hat! :unzufrieden:


Stimmt, ein http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rech...ewerbsmaessigen-betruges-verurteilt-sein.html
Aber schon seltsam, die haben doch quasi durch die Verurteilung schon den Sachkundenachweis erbracht.:scherzkeks:


----------



## dvill (16 Dezember 2009)

*AW: mega-downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Internetbetrug: Ermittlungen gegen Inkassobüro | Nachrichten | hr


> Nun ermittelt die Staatsanwaltschaft Hannover auch gegen das Unternehmen Proinkasso aus Hanau, das für "Mega-Downloads.net" das Inkasso gemacht haben soll. Der Verdacht: Geldwäsche. Das Büro hätte überprüfen müssen, ob es bei den gestellten Rechnungen mit rechten Dingen zuging, so die Staatsanwaltschaft.
> 
> Konto mit 354.000 Euro gepfändet
> 
> Nach hr-Informationen hat die Polizei im September auf Anweisung der Staatsanwaltschaft Hannover die Geschäftsräume von Proinkasso in Hanau durchsucht und ein Konto gepfändet, auf dem die Zahlungen für den Betreiber von "Mega-Downloads" eingingen. Bis zur Kündigung des Kontos durch die Bank Anfang November seien darauf rund 354.000 Euro eingegangen.





> Wie bekommt man sein Geld zurück?
> 
> Diejenigen, deren Geld noch auf dem Konto liegt, können hoffen, es vielleicht irgendwann wieder zurück zu bekommen. Um einen möglichen Anspruch geltend machen zu können, müssen sie zivilrechtlich gegen das Inkassounternehmen vorgehen.


----------



## Sarilein (20 März 2010)

*Megadownloads! Schon 1 mal gezahlt! Bitte um Hilfe!!*

Hallo Leute! 
Es geht mal wieder um ein alt bekanntes Thema!! Die Abzocke-Masche von megadownloads.de.
Ich habe vor 1,5 Jahren zum ersten Mal eine Rechnung und anschließend eine Mahnung bekommen. Da ich mich zu dieser Zeit in einer seelisch schlechten Phase befand, hatte ich keine Lust mich damit auch noch auseinander zu setzen. Somit habe ich den Rechnungsbetrag i.H.v. 96,-€ bezahlt. Ich habe ja eigentlich sogesehen einen 2 Jahresvertrag abgeschloßen, der im Juli 2010 enden sollte. Ich habe auch direkt gekündigt und die haben mir diese sogar für den 27.07.2010 bestätigt!! Nun habe ich gestern ein Schreiben von der sympathischen Firma bekommen, in dem sie mich zum letzten Mal mahnen und auf eine Rechnung aus September 2009 verweisen!! Ich habe aber seit dem Kündigungsschreiben vom 08.09.2008 nichts mehr von denen gehört!!
Meine Frage ist nun, lohnt es sich wohl, die daran zu erinnern, dass ich bereits gezahlt und gekündigt habe und dass sie mir die Kündigung sogar noch bestätigt haben?? Oder soll ich einfach gar nicht reagieren, weil ich für ein eventuell gerichtliches Mahnverfahren Nachweise vorlegen kann??
Erfahrungsreiche Antworten sind erwünscht!! :scherzkeks:


----------



## webwatcher (20 März 2010)

*AW: mega-downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Persönliche Rechtsberatung ist auf Grund des Rechtsdienstleistunggesetz durch Laien nicht gestattet.

RDG - nichtamtliches Inhaltsverzeichnis
Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz ? Wikipedia

Da hier anscheinend  bereits   Fehler im Verhalten  ggü. dem "Unternehmen"  begangen
   wurden, wird eine  Beratung  durch eine Verbraucherzentrale  oder Anwalt bezüglich
  des weiteren Vorgehens dringend empfohlen.


----------



## ssnopy (8 April 2010)

*AW: mega-downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



awsed schrieb:


> hi leute
> ...




Ichposte mal einen link den ich unter 123recht .net  gefunden habe. geht da um abzocker im Internet wegen Abofallen
opendownload.de und Abmahnanwalt zu Schadenersatz verurteilt Internetrecht, Computerrecht Ratgeber 123recht.net


----------



## dvill (8 April 2010)

*AW: mega-downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Der Müllfilter am Mailprogramm ist falsch eingestellt. Man spricht im Internet nicht mit Unbekannten.


----------



## TS79 (11 April 2010)

*AW: mega-downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

so ich bin auch in den genuss von mega download gekommen.
icq runtergeladen ohne zu lesen...blabla. ich weiß schon dumm gelaufen.
dummerweise hab ich aus schiess den ersten betrag gezahlt. nochmal dumm gelaufen.
wegen des zweiten betrags kam dann irgendwann inkasso schrieb. auf den wollte ich aus furcht auch reagieren und machte das mit dem ratenzahlungen. ich zahlte die erste rate und die wurde mir wieder gutgeschrieben. 
jetzt ein halbes jahr später kam ein schrieb von collector forderungsmanagment. wieder mit anhang zum zahlen und in raten.
jetzt hab ich gegooglet und dieses forum gefunden. was ich so rauslese ist einfach aussitzen die beste maßnahme. ist das noch empfehlenswert oder macht die neue inkassofirma ernster?


----------



## wahlhesse (11 April 2010)

*AW: mega-downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



TS79 schrieb:


> ... oder macht die neue inkassofirma ernster?


Kommt drauf an, was Du persönlich als ernst empfindest.  Ernster als böse Drohschreiben mit unmoralischem Angebot, auf eine Ratenzahlung einzugehen, hat es bisher nicht gegeben. Und die wird es auch sicherlich später nicht geben, da zivilrechtlich die Sache eh positiv für den Verbraucher aussieht. Und so werden die Herrschaften es tunlichst vermeiden, vor Gericht zu gehen um sich den Ast abzusägen, auf welchem sie sitzen. :scherzkeks:

Eine genaue Antwort auf Deine Frage kann leider schnell als verbotene Rechtsberatung ausgelegt werden. Daher die Rede um den heissen Brei in diesem und anderen Threads. Es sollte aber klar rüberkommen, daß Angst absolut unnötig ist.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## TS79 (11 April 2010)

*AW: mega-downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

na dann warte ich mal ab was weiterhin passiert. unruhig macht mich das trotzdem. deshalb hatte ich zuvor ja auch gezahhlt bzw versucht zu zahlen.


----------



## webwatcher (11 April 2010)

*AW: mega-downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



TS79 schrieb:


> dummerweise hab ich aus schiess den ersten betrag gezahlt.



klicken und lesen >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html



TS79 schrieb:


> oder macht die neue inkassofirma ernster?


Inkassobutzen, die sich als bezahlte Schreibknechte  der Nutzlosbranche 
verdingen, unterscheiden sich nur in den Nuancen des  Mahndrohmülls, den sie verzapfen 

klicken und lesen >>  Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## TS79 (11 April 2010)

*AW: mega-downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

danke für die infolinks. ich kann jetzt glaub ich etwas entspannter die sache aussitzen. mal sehen was passiert. es ist schon erschreckend wie viele aufsowas reinfallen und wie wenig dagegen gemacht wird.


----------



## dvill (12 April 2010)

*AW: mega-downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

http://ra-melchior.blog.de/2010/04/12/megadownloads-versucht-s-schon-8353709/


> Nun erhält mein Mandant wieder ein solches Abzock-Schreiben, diesmal von einer Inkassobude namens Collector Forderungsmanagement. Netter Versuch, Geld wird’s aber nach wie vor nicht geben!


Neue Treibjagd angeblasen?


----------



## fasteddy111 (26 Mai 2010)

*AW: mega-downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Also... habe heute einen brief vom INKASSO BÜRO  

COLLECTOR  erhalten 


die werfen mir vor mich bei mega downloads angemeldet zu habe und ich nun einen Betrag von 156 Euro zahlen muss 

der Vertrag geht über 2 Jahre..damals hab ich die 96€ für das erste Jahr bezahlt weil ich angst hatte das noch was schlimmeres passiert... habe dann der vertrag gekündigt aber es kam keine Bestätigung. 

Vor ein paar Monaten kam dann ein Weiteres Schreiben von MD ... habe dieses ignoriert bis heute. 

Habe auf der homepage der Verbraucherschutzzentrale einen Musterbrief ausgedruckt . 

Aber was osll ich nun tun ?? 
ich mein der anbieter hat seinen Sitz in den VEREINGTEN ARABISCHEN EMIRATEN 

das is doch wohl ein verdammter WITZ..... :wall:

könnt ihr mir bitte helfen 


vielen dank im voraus


----------



## Ulle (26 Mai 2010)

*AW: mega-downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

tja... da dachte ich, ich hätte so langsam mal ruhe, alle 2 monate ungefähr das gleiche gesülze an forderungen von megadownloads bzw. load-house...

Nun der erste Inkasso-Brief.
Gut, dass es die Seite hier gibt, sonst hätte ich längst bezahlt.
Eigentlich müsste ich auf Schadenersatz klagen, denn mein Ärger treibt den Blutdruck doch recht in die Höhe, und das soll nicht gesund sein.
also: aussitzen...
übrigens ist bei mir inkasso billiger. nur 152,73  frage mich wirklich, wo die 3,27€ Unterschied herkommen...

seufz


----------



## technofreak (26 Mai 2010)

*AW: mega-downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



fasteddy111 schrieb:


> Aber was osll ich nun tun ??


den Thread lesen
In weit über *1000 * Postings ist alles dutzende male gefragt und beantwortet worden 

Für Lesefaule > >  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...en-rechnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkasso.html


----------



## fasteddy111 (26 Mai 2010)

*AW: mega-downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

sorry habe mich vertippt ; )
sind auch 152,73 bei mir... also wollte das aufrunden  


also ich werde das schreiben jetzt mal ignorieren und bin gespannt was dann weiterhin passiert.....


----------



## technofreak (26 Mai 2010)

*AW: mega-downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



fasteddy111 schrieb:


> und bin gespannt was dann weiterhin passiert.....



Sowas in der Art  >> Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## bernhard (26 Mai 2010)

*AW: mega-downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

OffTopic abgetrennt: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plauderecke/62232-wer-was-weiss.html


----------



## Fleutzen (30 Mai 2010)

*Mega Downloads*

Hallo an alle hier...

Ja ich bin auch auf Mega Downloads hereingefallen, und habe aus unwissenheit und Angst ( Arbeite im sensiblen Bereich) gekuscht und gezahlt... mein versuch gleichzeitig zu kündigen, naja sinnlos weder per post noch per mail bekommt man reaktionen von denen...

Jetzt habe ich einfach mal gegooglet " was ich früher hätte schon machen sollen" und mich ein bischen belesen...

Mein Vorhaben:

- ich wende mich schriftlich an die Staatsanwaltschaft Hannover, sie soll wohl Aktuell an den Fall Mega Downloads Arbeiten
- morgen gehe ich zur polizei und werde mich beraten lassen
- ebenso werde ich einen Anwald aufsuchen
- und mich zu den Gemeldeten Adressen bewegen... meine Einschreiben kamen jedesmal wieder zurück...

Meine Fragen:
Hat jemand mit dieser Firma mehr als Inkasso schreiben Erfahrungen gemacht? 
Hat jemand schon mehr schritte gemacht als ignorieren?
oder kann sonst behilflig seien? dann meldet euch bitte!!!!!
Dagegen muß endlich mal etwas gemacht werden!!!

Fleutzen


----------



## Ulle (23 Juni 2010)

*AW: mega-downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo... der 'Terror geht weiter... 2. Zahlungsaufforderung von Collector. Ich hab dann gleich eine e-mail an die Sparkasse Weserbergland geschrieben. Als Zitat mein Text:



> _Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren!_
> 
> _Wahrscheinlich sind Sie schon von verschiedenen Menschen angeschrieben worden._
> 
> ...


 
Wenn viele Mitgeschädigte eine ebensolche Mail schreiben, gibt es ja vielleicht eine Chance, dass die Sparkasse reagiert?! Ansonsten: Ich hab echt keinen Bock mehr auf die Nutzlosbranche.


----------



## webwatcher (23 Juni 2010)

*AW: mega-downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Ulle schrieb:


> Ich hab dann gleich eine e-mail an die Sparkasse Weserbergland geschrieben.
> Wenn viele Mitgeschädigte eine ebensolche Mail schreiben, gibt es ja vielleicht eine Chance, dass die Sparkasse reagiert?!


Bisher hat sich diese  Sparkasse im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Bankinstituten, 
die sogar  gegen Klagen gerichtlich die Kündigung durchgesetzt haben, leider  
völlig ignorant gegenüber solchen Hinweisen/Bitten gezeigt. 

"pecunia non olet" 



Ulle schrieb:


> Ansonsten: Ich hab echt keinen Bock mehr auf die Nutzlosbranche.


Wer nicht? Wir beobachten das immerhin schon fünf Jahre,
 ohne  dass sich die geringste  Besserung gezeigt hätte.


----------



## Reinhard (23 Juni 2010)

*AW: mega-downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Bisher hat sich diese  Sparkasse im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Bankinstituten,
> die sogar  gegen Klagen gerichtlich die Kündigung durchgesetzt haben, leider
> völlig ignorant gegenüber solchen Hinweisen/Bitten gezeigt.
> 
> "pecunia non olet"



_"Dieser Verbindung wird nicht vertraut
Sie haben Firefox angewiesen, eine gesicherte Verbindung zu *[https://]*sicherheit.sparkasse-weserbergland.de aufzubauen, es kann aber nicht überprüft werden, ob die Verbindung sicher ist. [...]

Technische Details
sicherheit.sparkasse-weserbergland.de verwendet ein ungültiges Sicherheitszertifikat.

Das Zertifikat ist am 03.12.2009 00:59 abgelaufen."_

Da denk' ich mir jetzt meinen Teil.


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Juni 2010)

*AW: mega-downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Bisher hat sich diese  Sparkasse im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Bankinstituten,
> die sogar  gegen Klagen gerichtlich die Kündigung durchgesetzt haben, leider
> völlig ignorant gegenüber solchen Hinweisen/Bitten gezeigt.





dvill schrieb:


> Hier ist Presseinformation des Niedersächsischen Oberverwaltungsgerichtes: Sparkasse kann Girokonto für "Abo-Fallen" im Internet verweigern
> 
> Schön, dass die Sparkasse an Gesetz und Recht gebunden ist.



Anscheinend fühlen sich aber nicht  alle Sparkassen an Gesetz und Recht   gebunden, wie der Fall der Sparkasse Weserbergland zeigt.


----------



## Anne90 (19 März 2011)

*Abzocke bei megadownloads.net*

Hallo ihr lieben, vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen.
Mein Freund ist auf die Anzockemethoden von megadownloads.net und ihrem Inkasso-Unternehmen Collector hereingefallen und hat zwei Jahre seinen Beitrag gezahlt, dann gekündigt. Gestern haben sie ihn wieder angeschrieben, dass er noch weitere Beiträge zahlen muss für das nun laufende dritte Jahr. 
Nach dem was ich hier alles gelesen hab, werden wir diese Mail nun einfach ignorieren. Aber nun meine Frage:

Ist es irgendwie möglich, das Geld, was ihm abgezockt wurde irgendwie wieder zu bekommen?? Zum Beispiel, wenn man sich mit dem Unternehmen in Verbindung setzt und mit einem Anwalt droht oder so??
Bitte helft mir!


----------



## Captain Picard (19 März 2011)

*AW: Abzocke bei megadownloads.net*

Dazu gibt es einen ellenlangen  Thread in dem alles schon  zigmal gefragt und zigmal beantwortet wurde 

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/53168-mega-downloads-laesst-mich-nicht-mehr-in-ruhe.html



Anne90 schrieb:


> und hat zwei Jahre seinen Beitrag gezahlt,


Warum um Himmels  willen hat  er das getan?


----------



## Antiscammer (19 März 2011)

*AW: Abzocke bei megadownloads.net*



Anne90 schrieb:


> Ist es irgendwie möglich, das Geld, was ihm abgezockt wurde irgendwie wieder zu bekommen?? Zum Beispiel, wenn man sich mit dem Unternehmen in Verbindung setzt und mit einem Anwalt droht oder so??
> Bitte helft mir!



Also zunächst mal: die Abzocker haben ihm das Geld auf unseriöse Weise abgeluchst. Daher wird schon mit logischem Menschenverstand nicht zu erwarten sein, dass sie es ihm jetzt freiwillig wiedergeben werden.

Mit Anwalt drohen ist eine der ganz üblichen Vorgehensweisen von unerfahrenen Laien. Mit so einem Spruch merkt der Abzocker sofort, dass er es mit unerfahrenen Leuten zu tun hat, die sowieso nicht zum Anwalt gehen, weil sie die Kosten scheuen.
Über die Drohung mit dem Anwalt lacht sich der Abzocker kaputt.

Wenn man wirklich etwas erreichen will, dann wird man gleich und sofort mit dem Anwalt kommen müssen, ohne erst irgendwelche Gänseblümchenbriefe zu schreiben. 
Aber auch auf den Anwaltsbrief hin wird der Abzocker das Geld ganz sicher nicht freiwillig zurückzahlen.

Das bedeutet: der Anwalt wird Klage einreichen müssen, auf Herausgabe aus ungerechtfertigter Bereicherung (§ 812 BGB) im Verbund mit arglistiger Täuschung etc. pp.

So etwas hat in parallelen Fällen bei anderen Abzockerbanden schon mehrfach funktioniert, bei megadownloads ist mir kein Fall so einer Klage auf Herausgabe bekannt. 

Möglich ist das durchaus, allerdings sollte es einem klar sein, dass die Rechtsschutzversicherungen hier meistens die Deckungszusage verweigern, und dass es ein gewisses Prozesskostenrisiko gibt. 
Es gibt noch ein weiteres Problem: ich bin nicht ganz im Bilde, ob es die Firma, an die er das Geld gezahlt hatte, überhaupt noch gibt, oder ob die nicht aufgrund des in Hannover laufenden Verfahrens längst liquidiert wurde (ich meine, da war so was). Am besten mal um Unternehmensregister nachschauen.
https://www.unternehmensregister.de/ureg/

Wenn es die Firma gar nicht mehr gibt bzw. sie insolvent ist bzw. im Ausland sitzt, ist es sowieso zwecklos.


----------



## Nicko1998 (20 März 2011)

*AW: Abzocke bei megadownloads.net*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Wenn es die Firma gar nicht mehr gibt bzw. sie insolvent ist bzw. im Ausland sitzt, ist es sowieso zwecklos.


Sie gibt es durchaus noch. Der Strohmann hockt in Dubai.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (20 März 2011)

*AW: Abzocke bei megadownloads.net*



Anne90 schrieb:


> Mein Freund ist auf die Anzockemethoden von megadownloads.net und ihrem Inkasso-Unternehmen Collector hereingefallen und hat zwei Jahre seinen Beitrag gezahlt, dann gekündigt.



Hat er davon noch Unterlagen? Dann solltet ihr euch genau anschauen, wer zuletzt behauptet hat, Inhaber der angeblichen Forderung zu sein. Einen Briefkasten in Dubai zu verklagen wird schwierig sein. Sofern die Inkassobutze noch existiert, ist sie in Deutschland greifbar.


----------



## Antiscammer (20 März 2011)

*AW: mega-downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Die Inkassobutze wird aber bestreiten, Inhaberin der Forderung gewesen zu sein. Die waren "natürlich nur im fremden Auftrag tätig", nämlich für die Kasperbude in Dubai. Dann kann man die Inkassobutze wohl auch nicht auf Herausgabe verklagen.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (20 März 2011)

*AW: mega-downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Die Inkassobutze wird aber bestreiten, Inhaberin der Forderung gewesen zu sein. Die waren "natürlich nur im fremden Auftrag tätig", nämlich für die Kasperbude in Dubai. Dann kann man die Inkassobutze wohl auch nicht auf Herausgabe verklagen.


Es kommt aber drauf an, wie die vorher angemahnt haben und nicht, wie sie sich hinterher rausreden. Deswegen sollte man das auf jeden Fall auf Widersprüchlichkeiten abklopfen.


----------



## Hippo (20 März 2011)

*AW: mega-downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Nur mal als Idee ...
Sie schreibt ja nur daß er für die ersten zwei Jahre bezahlt hat und jetzt wecollect mahnt.
Vielleicht haben die abgebucht und es wäre je nach Zeitpunkt u.U. was mit der Rückbuchung zu machen.
Von jetzt an zwei Jahre zurückgerechnet wären wir noch in der alten 3-Jahresverjährung


----------



## Captain Picard (20 März 2011)

*AW: mega-downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Dazu müßte er die Kontonummer "rausgerückt"  haben. 
Bei Abofallen  ist  mir nicht bekannt,  dass per Lastschrift "gearbeitet" wurde, 
aus  dem ganz einfachen Grund weil zurückgebucht werden kann.
Dieses  "Risiko" ist keiner der Abofallenbetreiber eingegangen. Diese  
Selbstbedienungsmasche wird  hauptsächlich von Gewinnanrufabzockern   eingesetzt.


----------



## sascha (20 März 2011)

*AW: mega-downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



> Ist es irgendwie möglich, das Geld, was ihm abgezockt wurde irgendwie wieder zu bekommen??



Zusammengefasst: So gut wie nicht, nein. Vor allem nicht mit leicht durchschaubaren Drohungen. 

Wenn du das Geld zurück haben willst, setze dich mit einem Juristen zusammen, der sich in der Materie auskennt und lass dich beraten.


----------



## dvill (24 September 2011)

http://www.nw-news.de/lokale_news/herford/herford/5023657_LKA_ermittelt_im_Internet-Fall.html


> Die niedersächsischen Ermittler gehen der Frage nach, ob die angeschriebenen Personen überhaupt die Plattform genutzt haben. Ein Verdacht, der bereits in der Vergangenheit geäußert wurde: Es bedurfte gar keines Klicks im Internet. Bei den angeschriebenen und jeweils mit 96 oder 150 Euro zur Kasse gebetenen angeblichen Kunden handelt es sich um Menschen, deren Anschriften aus Adressverzeichnissen oder von Adresshändlern bezogen wurden.
> 
> Zumindest der Rückfluss auf die von der Staatsanwaltschaft Hannover gesperrten Konten zeigt, dass die Mahnungen erfolgreich waren: Binnen Wochen waren auf den zunächst wegen Geldwäscheverdachts gesperrten Konten mehr als eine Million Euro eingegangen.


----------



## Reducal (24 September 2011)

...und jetzt wird in der selben Sache nochmals nach geerntet, siehe > HIER <!

Sehr schön beschrieben:





			
				nw-news.de schrieb:
			
		

> .... führt eine der Spuren dabei zu mehreren Verdächtigen nach Österreich.


----------



## Nachtfalke68 (6 Oktober 2011)

Grundsätzlich bei Schreiben, Mahnungen von Inkassounternehmen von Firmen, die ggf. im Ruf von Abzockerportalen stehen sich die Abtretungserklärung der offenen Forderung senden lassen.
Bitte dies mit dem gleichzeitigen Hinweis die Echtheit anwaltschaftlich auf Echtheit und Richtigkeit
prüfen zu lassen. Ich hatte in einem ähnlichem Fall von content4u über einen RA aus Frankfurt von einem Olaf Tank üble. Die Schreiben waren fast schon als Drohbriefe zu bezeichnen. Und siehe da 2 Wochen nach diesen Schreiben wurde dieser Herr Tank namentlich bei AKTE 2010 in SAT 1 als Handlanger und [XXX] genannt ).
Darauf hin mein Schreiben an die Sparkasse Freudenberg (angegebene Zahlungsadresse von content4u). Allerdings hier mit der Reaktion, dass die Geschäftsbeziehung aufgelöst wird. Das habe ich auch zu dem angekündigten Zeitraum überprüft.
Und siehe da. Alle Kontobewegungen von Content4u waren gesperrt, und die Guthaben sogar eingefroren. Also in meinem Fall ein Erfolg auf ganzer Linie. Scheinbar kommt es da dann auf die jeweiligen Leiter der Sparkassen an, da es sich bei den Sparkassen ja nicht um ein Gesamtunternehmen sondern um einen Verbund handelt. Das war zwar eine Menge Arbeit- und Schriftkram für mich. Hat aber letztlich sogar Spaß gemacht.
Übrigens der Nachweis eines Vetragsabschlusses über die IP ist sowieso Quatsch, da diese vom Provider max. 6 Wochen gespeichert wird, und nur im Fall von Kapitalverbrechen an Ermittlungsbehörden herausgegeben wird. Nie aber an Firmen die lächerliche Forderungen an Kunden haben. Also nicht einmal die IP über Programme verschleiern. Lohnt den Aufwand nicht. Sollte ich hier Rechtschreibfehler drin haben, sorry, aber den Text hab ich jetzt nur so runtergehauen.

[modedit: Es wäre höflicher wenn es schon selber merkst daß Du den Text nur "runtergehauen" hast ihn selbst vor dem Absenden noch ggf zu korrigieren ...]

LG
Bernd

[modedit by Hippo: Nicht verifizierte Aussage von Sat1 entfernt]


----------



## dvill (30 November 2011)

http://www.nw-news.de/lokale_news/h..._Verdaechtiger_wegen_Abofallen_im_Visier.html


> Der Mann, dessen Büros die Nürnberger Zollfahnder im Kreis Herford durchsuchte, hat jahrelange Erfahrung mit Ermittlungsverfahren und ist bereits bundesweit wegen so genannter Abofallen im Internet und einem fragwürdigen Inkassodienst bekannt.
> 
> Aktuell läuft gegen den Mann ein Groß-Verfahren der Hannoveraner Schwerpunktstaatsanwaltschaft für Wirtschaftskriminalität, über das die NW exklusiv berichtete: Es sind Ermittlungen rund um eine seit Jahren als "Internet-Abzock-Seite" bekannt gewordene Internetseite mit kostenpflichtigen Gratisprogrammen und ein von Herfordern in Hannover gegründetes Inkassounternehmen.
> 
> Das Landeskriminalamt Niedersachsen hat diese Ermittlungen übernommen, weil die Spuren in dem Fall - wie auch aktuell bei den Kräuterdrogen - ins Ausland führen. Bei den Wirtschaftsverfahren geht es um den Vorwurf des Betrugs und möglicher Verstöße gegen das Urheber- und Markenrecht. Die niedersächsischen Ermittler haben bisher Konten mit mehr als einer Million Euro eingefroren.


----------



## Nicko1998 (30 November 2011)

Jetzt hats den Pferdehändler aus Kalletal, indirekt und unfreiwillig "Schöpfer" des "Kalletaler Dreiecks", endlich mal erwischt. Das ist für viele Betroffene ein Spruch, den man zur Zeit wohl lieber nicht bringen sollte


----------



## Reducal (10 Februar 2012)

Inkasso beißt nicht!
Was ist ein Download-Anbieter?
Wie wurdest du angeschrieben (eMail, Brief) und welches Produkt geht es, von wem?
Niemand muss etwas zahlen für etwas, das er nicht bestellt hat.
 
Wenn wir dir helfen sollen, musst du schon etwas mehr zur Sache schreiben.


----------



## Teleton (10 Februar 2012)

99 Euro hört sich nach einer ganz normalen Abofalle an.
Such mal mit dem Namen "Deines" Anbieters hier im Forum, findest sicher massig Infos.
Sorge vor einer Inkassobude muß man auch nicht haben, schon seit einiger Zeit schneiden die keine Körperteile mehr ab um ihren Forderungen Nachdruck zu verleihen.


----------



## jupp11 (10 Februar 2012)

Teleton schrieb:


> schon seit einiger Zeit schneiden die keine Körperteile mehr ab um ihren Forderungen Nachdruck zu verleihen.


Die Metzergerinnung hatte  Einspruch erhoben, nicht das Verbraucherschutzministerium...


----------



## jupp11 (13 Februar 2012)

derjeremy schrieb:


> also es geht um die seite mega-downloads


Dazu gibt es einen sehr langen und ausführlichen Thread mit weit über 1000 Postings,
in dem jede auch nur denkbare Frage und Problem zigfach durchgekaut wurde
>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/mega-downloads-lässt-mich-nicht-mehr-in-ruhe.24240/

Mit "Onlinehandel und -zahlung" hat das übrigens absolut nichts zu tun
sondern ganz schlicht und einfach mit Abofallenabzocke.
Das Thema mega-downloads wird schon seit vier Jahren durchgekaut.
Handelt sich hier um Spätestnachleseversuche.

[Modedit by Hippo: Beiträge getackert]


----------



## dvill (10 November 2013)

http://www.nw-news.de/owl/kreis_her...12181_Abofallen-Bande_prellt_30.000_Opfer.htm


> In einem der größten deutschen Ermittlungsverfahren gegen Abofallen im Internet hat die Staatsanwaltschaft Hannover nach Informationen der Neuen Westfälischen Anklage erhoben. Eine der zentralen Personen in dem Geflecht kommt aus dem Kreis Herford.





> Die Masche der fünf Angeklagten soll einfach gewesen sein: Im Internet wurden sonst gratis erhältliche Computerprogramme wie OpenOffice, Adobe Reader oder Irfanview von einem angeblich in den Emiraten ansässigen Unternehmen "Blue Byte" unter der Adresse mega-downloads.net hingegen kostenpflichtig angeboten. Eine der vorgeblichen Vorteile des Angebots: es sei virenfrei.


----------



## Nicko1998 (10 November 2013)

Der neue Link zum vorangegangenen Posting:
http://www.nw-news.de/owl/kreis_her...2181_Abofallen-Bande_prellt_30.000_Opfer.html

Meine (damals noch minderjährige) Tochter wurde auch mal mit Drohmails und Drohpost innerhalb eines Zeitraums von 6 Monaten zugeschüttet.

Da wird der Pferdehändler aus Kalletal, unfreiwilliger "Erfinder" des Kalletaler Dreiecks, aber wiehern.....

Ob seine Schützenfreunde auch weiterhin zu ihm halten?
http://www.vlothoer-anzeiger.de/sta..._Schuetzenfest_Alles_anders_auf_dem_Buhn.html


----------

